# All Aboard!! Come ride the 2013 Baby Train! Choo, choo!!



## MackMomma8

Alright ladies, the :witch: got me once again. This was our last try for a 2012 baby :cry:. 
Yes, I'm sad, but I just KNOW 2013 is going to be our year!! 
So, who wants to ride the Baby Train to a 2013 bundle of joy with me?

Choo, choooooo!! All aboard!! :haha:

https://babytrain.es/img/logo_tren.jpg

:dust: Passenger List for 2013 Baby Train :dust:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:dust: *~*TTC Coach*~* :dust:
Testing days are... 

 MackMomma8 
Twag
BabyMaybe917
Vaniilla 
Anniepie
Andielina
Tbell31
onebumpplease
Faith n Hope
Needababynow 
Regalpeas
countrygirl86
puppymom
samii91
everdreaming
anneliese
sg0720
ttcbaby117 
bartlettpear
lovelyb
nesSAH
XfairyhopesX
babyl2be
wildflower23
sugarpi24
Hopeful214 
Rosie06
mouse_chicky 
hakunamatata
hopefulmom2
gilmore85
Hotpink_Mom 
Miss Redknob
CherylC3
Melts
lxb
Razcox
mommy_of_7
Anababe
RAFwife 
Hoping85
BabyDancing13
Eternity
Beautifullei2
mrskrisbg
lilesMom
mimismom 
Babyalive88
agreeksmom
Kazorra
SakuraHira 
Dtull88
LeahJ7712
dcm_mw12
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:baby: *First Class Preggers* :baby:

:baby: Mrs Gibbo - :bfp: EDD: January 6, 2013 - IT'S TWINS!! :oneofeach:

:baby: feety pyjamas - :bfp: EDD: ???

:baby: Leinzlove - :bfp: EDD: January 26, 2013

:baby: mommyandme - :bfp: EDD: ???

:baby: mrsswaffer - :bfp: EDD: February 24, 2013

:baby: baby_maybe - :bfp: EDD: March 4, 2013

:baby: _jellybean_ - :bfp: EDD: ???

:baby: wookie130 - :bfp: EDD: March 17, 2013

:baby: sequeena - :bfp: EDD: ???

:baby: EternalWait - :bfp: EDD: ???

:baby: Laubull - :bfp: EDD: ???

:baby: Garfie - :bfp: EDD: ???

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:angel: Angels :angel:

garfie - :angel: 9w3d June 2012

nicki01 - :angel::angel: Twin angels June 2012 



​


----------



## Tbell31

I'll join :))


----------



## MackMomma8

:wave: Welcome, TBell! How long have you been TTC for? What baby will this be for you?


----------



## onebumpplease

One ticket please :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

Me please :)

A bit about me - I'm 31 (nearing 32 alarmingly fast!) have 3 princesses and 2 angels (details in my journal). My last angel was a suspected ectopic 6 weeks ago and I am currently waiting, following a shot of nasty methotrextae, for my hcg to go back to 0. Because of aformentioned nasty drug we can't ttc again until at least July, so it will definitely be a 2013 baby for us now.

Nice to meet you all :)


----------



## MackMomma8

onebumpplease said:


> One ticket please :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:

*punches ticket* These are one-way only tickets to Babyville. :D



baby_maybe said:


> Me please :)
> 
> A bit about me - I'm 31 (nearing 32 alarmingly fast!) have 3 princesses and 2 angels (details in my journal). My last angel was a suspected ectopic 6 weeks ago and I am currently waiting, following a shot of nasty methotrextae, for my hcg to go back to 0. Because of aformentioned nasty drug we can't ttc again until at least July, so it will definitely be a 2013 baby for us now.
> 
> Nice to meet you all :)

:hugs: Sorry to hear about your losses. I lost my first pregnancy at 5wks. It was really hard for me. I'll be 30 next February, and I was hoping to have my first by then. But I know I'll get my rainbow baby in 2013, even if it's after my birthday. :dust:

*punches your ticket to Babyville*


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks MackMomma, i'm sorry for your loss too :hugs:


----------



## Faith n Hope

Im sorry to hear of your losses!

Good idea! Ill join if thats alright? Sending lots of love and BABY DUST! Lets do this 2013 team! Bring on the TTC! Lol!

xox


----------



## Needababynow

Room for one more? I don't mind a cramped seat in the caboose if that's all that's left...


----------



## MackMomma8

Faith n Hope said:


> Im sorry to hear of your losses!
> 
> Good idea! Ill join if thats alright? Sending lots of love and BABY DUST! Lets do this 2013 team! Bring on the TTC! Lol!
> 
> xox

:wave: Welcome!!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you MackMomma8!
So whats everyones plans for reaching this destination lol?! 
xox


----------



## MackMomma8

Needababynow said:


> Room for one more? I don't mind a cramped seat in the caboose if that's all that's left...

This train has all the room in the world!! :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

wooop wooop for all the new members :dance:


@ Faith n Hope -:sex: every other day is the only action plan we're using lol


----------



## _jellybean_

Can I have a ticket please? I'm ttc number 2. I have a tiny LO, and totally excited for number two!


----------



## vaniilla

MM we need a banner!


----------



## MackMomma8

Faith n Hope said:


> Thank you MackMomma8!
> So whats everyones plans for reaching this destination lol?!
> xox

I'm chilling out this cycle. I went full-on TTC last cycle, charting, temping, OPKs, all of it... it was waaaayyyy too stressful and I still don't have my forever :bfp: out of all that extra work!! As far as I'm concerned, the only thing that makes a forever baby is lots of :sex: and relaxing. :thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

_jellybean_ said:


> Can I have a ticket please? I'm ttc number 2. I have a tiny LO, and totally excited for number two!

Welcome!! Hop on!! :haha:



vaniilla said:


> MM we need a banner!

We do, indeed!! Make us one? :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> _jellybean_ said:
> 
> 
> Can I have a ticket please? I'm ttc number 2. I have a tiny LO, and totally excited for number two!
> 
> Welcome!! Hop on!! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> MM we need a banner!Click to expand...
> 
> We do, indeed!! Make us one? :flower:Click to expand...

I can give it a shot :thumbup:


----------



## Faith n Hope

Woop woop indeedy!
Vanilla that sounds like a fun and good plan lol!
Mackmomma8 I think that you are right! Sending lots of BABY DUST!
Do you not find though everyone says it will happen when you least expect it and dont stress but it gets so much harder every month and its easier said than done not to stress!
xox


----------



## Twag

I'll buy a ticket for that train journey please :)


----------



## vaniilla

What's the official name? :flower:


----------



## Needababynow

Thanks MM8!

Faith n Hope: I have been hard core ttc for over a year- after I started spotting yesterday (I knew I was out) I cried all day long! 

Soooo... this month, I'm doing absolutely no extras! I am starting acupuncture on the 28th (which was scheduled a while back) and that's it. I figure that charting crap hasn't helped so I'm giving it up (for now). 

Also, my dh is taking me away for my birthday (which is also during my fertile window) so I'm hopeful that getting away and relaxing will give us a little boost... FX!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww Needababy now I hope that you have a great birthday and get a nice lil birthday bundle of joy! I know I think until you start TTC and have issues you cant belive how much it actually effects you emotionally and physically and all ways possible but we are all here to support each other as I think people who dont understand telling you not to worry and stress and not having people to relate to can make you feel worse!
xox
BIG HUGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

vaniilla said:


> What's the official name? :flower:

Hmmm... good question. "2013 Babyville Train"? "Train to Babyville 2013"? "Baby Train 2013"?


----------



## MackMomma8

Needababynow said:


> Thanks MM8!
> 
> Faith n Hope: I have been hard core ttc for over a year- after I started spotting yesterday (I knew I was out) I cried all day long!
> 
> Soooo... this month, I'm doing absolutely no extras! I am starting acupuncture on the 28th (which was scheduled a while back) and that's it. I figure that charting crap hasn't helped so I'm giving it up (for now).
> 
> Also, my dh is taking me away for my birthday (which is also during my fertile window) so I'm hopeful that getting away and relaxing will give us a little boost... FX!

Ooo, when is your birthday? Fingers crossed for a birthday baby!!!


----------



## Needababynow

Faith n Hope said:


> Aww Needababy now I hope that you have a great birthday and get a nice lil birthday bundle of joy! I know I think until you start TTC and have issues you cant belive how much it actually effects you emotionally and physically and all ways possible but we are all here to support each other as I think people who dont understand telling you not to worry and stress and not having people to relate to can make you feel worse!
> xox
> BIG HUGS!!!!!!!!

Wouldn't that be the best birthday gift ever? YES! It's crazy how easy I thought having a baby would be, boy was I wrong. Four years later and nada, nothing, zip, zero, zilch. I'm tired of being depressed, and exhausted from ttc but I don't think I'll ever give up!
:hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Needababynow said:


> Faith n Hope said:
> 
> 
> Aww Needababy now I hope that you have a great birthday and get a nice lil birthday bundle of joy! I know I think until you start TTC and have issues you cant belive how much it actually effects you emotionally and physically and all ways possible but we are all here to support each other as I think people who dont understand telling you not to worry and stress and not having people to relate to can make you feel worse!
> xox
> BIG HUGS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wouldn't that be the best birthday gift ever? YES! It's crazy how easy I thought having a baby would be, boy was I wrong. Four years later and nada, nothing, zip, zero, zilch. I'm tired of being depressed, and exhausted from ttc but I don't think I'll ever give up!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

TTC for 4 years? Oh, you... :hugs: I can't even imagine!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey! Can I join your group? I know this is crazy but I am going to start trying for Mini Matata #2 in Nov or so, so that might mean that I have a 2013 baby. Plus I want to cheer all of you on.


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> Hey! Can I join your group? I know this is crazy but I am going to start trying for Mini Matata #2 in Nov or so, so that might mean that I have a 2013 baby. Plus I want to cheer all of you on.

OMG YAAAY!!! :wohoo: I didn't realize you were planning on TTC #2 that soon. OF COURSE YOU CAN RIDE WITH US!!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup going to try to have "Irish twins" :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

I've had ago at making two, I can try and come up with something better if anyone has any ideas of what they would like as they look a bit meh atm lol . :flower:
 



Attached Files:







12204646Lo4zme6S.gif
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 62









oie_animation.gif
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> Hey! Can I join your group? I know this is crazy but I am going to start trying for Mini Matata #2 in Nov or so, so that might mean that I have a 2013 baby. Plus I want to cheer all of you on.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## onebumpplease

I like the second train for now :) Go You!! :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

Ooo, could you do a little engine with steam coming out of it's stack that says "Train to Babyville" and 2013 somewhere?


----------



## wookie130

Mackmomma, add me too, please!


----------



## MackMomma8

wookie130 said:


> Mackmomma, add me too, please!

Oh, girl, you know it!! :hugs: You and I, we're gonna be bump buddies. I just know that Clomid is going to work for you and we'll both be knocked up by summer!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi ladies can I join? I'm 32 dh 41. We're on cycle 22 and have decided to take a more relaxed approach to ttc because frankly I've been flippin out.:blush: Smh. I opk this cycle but most likely won't for the next few months. We're just trying to get reconnected without the pressures of we have to BD right now this second because my CM looks right and I got a +opk.

Anyhow, we're still hoping for a natural BFP. DH has low sperm count etc. So we're praying for a miracle and that fert vits will help.

:dust: to us all! 

SO to Hakuna expecting #1 and preparing for #2. That's what I'm talking about! That's how you do it! : ) I fully plan to be the same way. #teamirishtwins. :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay Regalpeas is here! :yipee:


----------



## vaniilla

I'll see what what I can do, I'm not the most tech savvy person


just had a go at 3 more, not sure how they've come out or what I'm doing :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







oie_glitters.gif
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









oie_glitters (1).gif
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









oie_glitters (2).gif
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Needababynow

MackMomma8 said:


> Needababynow said:
> 
> 
> Thanks MM8!
> 
> Faith n Hope: I have been hard core ttc for over a year- after I started spotting yesterday (I knew I was out) I cried all day long!
> 
> Soooo... this month, I'm doing absolutely no extras! I am starting acupuncture on the 28th (which was scheduled a while back) and that's it. I figure that charting crap hasn't helped so I'm giving it up (for now).
> 
> Also, my dh is taking me away for my birthday (which is also during my fertile window) so I'm hopeful that getting away and relaxing will give us a little boost... FX!
> 
> Ooo, when is your birthday? Fingers crossed for a birthday baby!!!Click to expand...

April 24th! And my anniversary is April 23rd... I have a very good feeling!


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh oh i really like the one with the stars... the middle train... SO CUTE!


----------



## Regalpeas

:hugs2: Thanks for inviting. :) :happydance:



hakunamatata said:


> Yay Regalpeas is here! :yipee:


----------



## baby_maybe

Wow, lots of newbies since I was last on :wave: hi everyone :)

We are not ttc until July now as I am currently waiting for methotrexate to leave the building following a suspected ectopic 6 weeks ago :cry: Previous to that we were ntnp from just before xmas. All I need to do now is get my hcg to 0 and then load up on folic acid (metho strips the body of folate unfortunately) and I'm good to go. Hcg is currently still 500 so having weekly bloods done until it reaches 0. 

Plan for July is to :sex: every other day/maybe every day around ov, although I won't be charting (it actually drives me insane), just giving it a good guess :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry Baby_maybe for your loss.

:hugs:


----------



## countrygirl86

I'd love to hop on the train! WOOWOO


----------



## MackMomma8

countrygirl86 said:


> I'd love to hop on the train! WOOWOO

One ticket for countrygirl!! :dust:


----------



## puppymom

I'm hopping on too - we're starting in June/July!


----------



## Twag

Not starting ttc until Dec but totally on board to receive my 2013 baby


----------



## MackMomma8

Twag, you are SO already on the list. :haha: And you WILL get your 2013 baby, because you are going to end up knocked up way before December. :flower:


----------



## Andielina

Omg I have NEVER been so excited to be on a train!!!! *Choo Choo* :dance:

I love the second banner picture thingy you did, Vanilla!!


----------



## samii91

I would love to join this train if there is any spare seats... :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Hello! :flower:


----------



## everdreaming

Ooh I wanna join :brat:

Does not-using-any-contraception-but-oh-calls-it-preventing-pregnancy count as a reason to join? :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

Lots and lots of baby dust for all you lovely ladies! Fx for some January babies! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

ED - I would say that counts! 

TR - maybe you'll be one of the 2013 mamas if the baby doesn't want to come out! :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

omg hm... my edd is Dec. 4th, I really hope I wouldn't be 4 weeks late! ... but I think they would induce at that point. 

If I had a choice I am aiming for Nov. 30th, or 12-12-12... :)


----------



## everdreaming

:wohoo: I'm joining then!! I tried to explain to oh that we're essentially ntnp - he ignores me when I say I might have ewcm so to be hands off and he always refuses condoms :dohh: I just am TRYING not to get my hopes up every cycle.... Except I do anyway... :dohh:

ticket please :winkwink:

HM - I'm so excited you're going for Irish twins :haha: id love to be able to have babies so close :D :thumbup:


----------



## anneliese

Count me in. :flower:

I'm currently on cycle 5 of TTC and honestly already feel pretty depressed about it. I really wanted a December/X-mas baby, but unfortunately got AF instead.. I'd be thrilled about a 2013 baby, but don't want to get my hopes up and feel like I'll just be jinxing myself. I was so let down about last months BFN that I told myself I would NTNP this month and not obsess over TTC, but it's really hard not to. I mean I know my O date without even thinking about it, so it's kind of hard to "not try" when your cycle is regular and you have your dates memorized. I still can't have that tiny bit of hope that maybe this will be my month though.. we'll see in about 3 weeks I guess


----------



## hakunamatata

ED - Hopefully my body cooperates!! I hope you have an oops moment!! :dust:

TR - That's true, that'd be quite late!

Anneliese - Good luck sweetie! :dust:


----------



## sg0720

I would love to join. i am out for 2012 and am ready for my 2013 baby...i may have to take a break for 30days before ttc again..

my name is Sarina i am going to be 22 and my OH is 25. i am ttc and want a 2nd child. my OH is a whole different story he wants nothing to do with ttc and doesnt like the fact that i am ttc but he said if i got pregnant he would be happy...we are not using anything to prevent it so he must not care to much if i get pregnant lol

good luck to us all in getting our BFPs :dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave:


----------



## sg0720

anyone doing anything different to ttc

i am changing my diet and taking prenatal and i am thinking about vitex


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies. Can I join........

I am taking prenatal and omegas...but this is my first cycle on femara and ovidrel. Fixed it works.


----------



## sg0720

good luck ttc :dust:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Woohoo! Thanks for adding me to the passenger list. :happydance:


----------



## bartlettpear

ill join! So what if I am planning on PLANNING to ttc in 2013 :shrug: :wohoo:


----------



## lovelyb

Count me in!!! :)

TTC bean #1. This is our 6th cycle. Trying Preseed and Softcups this month. Hoping to get my BFP at the end of this month!!!!! 

GL and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nesSAH

one ticket please :happydance:

TTC#2 after a MC 2 weeks ago. I as about 10 weeks and 5 days along.
Just turned 30 and have a beautiful DD and loving DH :)

All the best to everyone!!!


----------



## XfairyhopesX

me please i'll ride dit ya lol xxx


----------



## Faith n Hope

I am just sitting here imagining what we would all look like sitting on a train lol! With out legs up in the air, drinking peppermint tea, thinking of baby names, taking our folic acid, and oh the atmosphere as soon as anyone popped to the loo, etc! Hehe!
Aww ladies I hope next year is our year! You are all helping me feel a bit more positive as im totally stressing out! I just feel like its never going to happen sometimes!
Im a bit nervous today as my hubby gets his SA done this afternoon! Im sure he will be fine! I havent been put on anything yet! I have a hormone imbalance, slightly too much testosterone I think, my blood test showed? Plus I had an ultrasound/internal scans and my follicles are either enlarged or increased I think? So my Dr said I probz have PCOS with having irregular cycles and acne! Im trying to drink peppermint tea and Ive started taking vitex to see if they might help? But I have not been put on any meds! :( Which I think I need? But depending on the SA I may have to wait another 6 months! Argh! Frustrating and hard! Not sure what else to try? Ive even done the shoulder/head/hand stands lol!
GOOD LUCK AND BABY DUST!
xox


----------



## babyl2be

One more for the train!

TTTC our second LO. Would Love a new year baby. Used an OPK this month and BD both mornings so fingers crossed for a BFP. Hope we did enough :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm in! Can't believe you lot have written so many pages in one day! Sorry I wasn't here sooner, DH kept me *ahem* occupied :rofl: hope I haven't delayed the train! :dust::dust:


----------



## onebumpplease

I'm so excited. I want that 2013 baby :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Wow 3 more pages since last night, there's going to be a lot of 2013 babies :)

:wave: to anyone I haven't said hello to yet. Good luck for all those waiting on either a bfp or af this month and :hugs: to anyone with a recent loss xx


----------



## Twag

MackMomma8 said:


> Twag, you are SO already on the list. :haha: And you WILL get your 2013 baby, because you are going to end up knocked up way before December. :flower:

MM I Love your optimism :flower: :hugs:

:hi: Hey fellow train goers heres to all of our 2013 babies :drunk:

:hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to all the new members!!!


https://www.animated-gifs.eu/leisure-dance-men/0169.gifhttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v307/lady_rinehart/GIFs/Disney/tumblr_lcktq1snvm1qb1wwn.gif


----------



## everdreaming

Vaniilla where on earth do you find all these moving pictures and random stuff I see You post everywhere?!? :haha:

:hi: to newbies! We are the 2013 baby boom make no mistake :baby:


----------



## Needababynow

I was cleaning the house yesterday afternoon and went shopping a little... and look how much fuller the train got!!!! I'm amazed and literally lol'd at some of the posts! 

I was feeling a bit discouraged and like FaithnHope, thought it is never going to happen. BUT you all have restored my hope and I just know I'm having a 2013 baby.

Just for s*%* and giggles - walking into the book store with my dh last night I mentioned that we were not going to be having a 2012 baby. He said "omg why not?" I said ummm it takes 9 months to incubate and he just started laughing... and said "oh yeah I forget it has to cook a while" - it was rather cute, bless his heart!


----------



## Twag

I totally believe my DH forgets that not only does it take time to get pregnant in the 1st place but then takes 9 months to cook!!! He thinks we get pregnant and immediately have a baby - MEN pah!! :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

everdreaming said:


> Vaniilla where on earth do you find all these moving pictures and random stuff I see You post everywhere?!? :haha:
> 
> :hi: to newbies! We are the 2013 baby boom make no mistake :baby:

most of the time I don't even know myself :rofl:

it's addictive :haha: all it takes is once and then you're hooked :haha::haha:


https://imgur.com/8KKwE.gif


----------



## Needababynow

Twag said:


> I totally believe my DH forgets that not only does it take time to get pregnant in the 1st place but then takes 9 months to cook!!! He thinks we get pregnant and immediately have a baby - MEN pah!! :rofl:

they only worry about the NOW - he's just excited that I'll give it up daily, sometimes muiltiple times a day during certain times ie: day of O). I don't think he realizes it's NOT cause I'm just so lusty for him :haha: (Let's face it I want him just not 3 times a day everyday!)


----------



## Twag

My DH is not giving it up at the moment he seems to think he has super sperm and if we have :sex: I will get pregnant and we will have a baby now!! Seriously as much as I tell him this is not the case and tell him about friends etc that have been TTC for 2 years etc he still will not give it up!! :haha: MEN!! Even his friend told him about how women are only fertile for 6 days of the month still stubborn!!

But I agree he should be fully keen on taking advange of all the :sex: on offer :rofl:

I hope you catch soon :dust:


----------



## Needababynow

Twag said:


> My DH is not giving it up at the moment he seems to think he has super sperm and if we have :sex: I will get pregnant and we will have a baby now!! Seriously as much as I tell him this is not the case and tell him about friends etc that have been TTC for 2 years etc he still will not give it up!! :haha: MEN!! Even his friend told him about how women are only fertile for 6 days of the month still stubborn!!
> 
> But I agree he should be fully keen on taking advange of all the :sex: on offer :rofl:
> 
> I hope you catch soon :dust:

men... so naive! :fool:


----------



## baby_maybe

:rofl: at the moving pics vaniilla!! And at men being naive in general :haha:

I hope i'm not treading on toes, but I went ahead and made a couple of little banners myself. Not as good as your moving ones though vaniilla!
 



Attached Files:







sig1.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 175









sig2.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Needababynow

vaniilla said:


> everdreaming said:
> 
> 
> Vaniilla where on earth do you find all these moving pictures and random stuff I see You post everywhere?!? :haha:
> 
> :hi: to newbies! We are the 2013 baby boom make no mistake :baby:
> 
> most of the time I don't even know myself :rofl:
> 
> it's addictive :haha: all it takes is once and then you're hooked :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/8KKwE.gifClick to expand...

I loved the other dancing pictures BUT this man in his underwear has me :rofl:


----------



## onebumpplease

baby_maybe said:


> :rofl: at the moving pics vaniilla!! And at men being naive in general :haha:
> 
> I hope i'm not treading on toes, but I went ahead and made a couple of little banners myself. Not as good as your moving ones though vaniilla!

They're fab baby_maybe!! You are all so talented :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:rofl: I love Anchorman! I love Lamp! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Does anyone know if with the drinking Green Tea, there's something actually in the tea or if it's the no caffeine? I've been drinking it every day but I only have Redbush tea or spearmint tea at home at the moment. :shrug:


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry hunni I don't. The only thing i'm aware of with green tea is that it irritates the bladder, or so a poster in my antenatal department would have you believe anyway.


----------



## Twag

I know Green Tea has antioxidants in it and no caffine but I do not know if there is anything else beneficial to TTC in it sorry! :shrug:


----------



## Needababynow

I researched green tea a while back and several sites had the same/similar information. This seemed to be the consensus of why green tea is beneficial when ttc:

"Some research suggests that two of the main ingredients in green tea, hypoxanthine and polyphenols, may lead to a higher percentage of viable embryos. Other research has suggested that these compounds help increase the maturing of eggs, and may even make the eggs more fertile. In addition, polyphenols serve as antioxidants, which help protect your body from various diseases and other conditions.

Drinking green tea may even help not only with female fertility, but with male fertility problems as well. Some green tea advocates suggest that green tea may help with low sperm count, and even with sperm motility."

I haven't tried but I just started seeing a Chinese medicine specialist and she suggested I drink 2-3 cups (decaf) per day. I just started af yesterday and I am going to start the green tea regime today... KMFX!


----------



## Twag

that is very interesting I think I will invest in Green Tea when TTC comes around! :thumbup:


----------



## everdreaming

I love green tea! The machine at my old job did green tea with jasmine yummy. I'll definitely invest in some decaf soon :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I drink Green Tea with Lemon at work although I've finished that off :blush:


----------



## Twag

So does normal Green Tea have caffine in it then? I thought it didn't as I have never seen a decaf version?

I like Green Tea with mint :thumbup:


----------



## Needababynow

Twag said:


> So does normal Green Tea have caffine in it then? I thought it didn't as I have never seen a decaf version?
> 
> I like Green Tea with mint :thumbup:

I think some companies add caffiene - not sure though. I bought the one that says "Naturally decaffinated" 

Do you add the mint or buy one that already has it in it? I like fresh mint but not mint flavored things... Oh how I'm going to miss my coffee! This is day 1 no coffee and I'm already grumpy, good thing I'm on Spring Break or my kiddos would hate me!


----------



## vaniilla

baby_maybe said:


> :rofl: at the moving pics vaniilla!! And at men being naive in general :haha:
> 
> I hope i'm not treading on toes, but I went ahead and made a couple of little banners myself. Not as good as your moving ones though vaniilla!

I love these! I'll be using one :thumbup:


I found this on babycenter for green tea - it basically says that while there is no proof it helps fertility as such but it's anti-dioxin so has positive effects on the body which in-itself might help 

https://www.babycenter.com/404_will-green-tea-help-me-get-pregnant_1403184.bc


----------



## vaniilla

Needababynow said:


> I researched green tea a while back and several sites had the same/similar information. This seemed to be the consensus of why green tea is beneficial when ttc:
> 
> "Some research suggests that two of the main ingredients in green tea, hypoxanthine and polyphenols, may lead to a higher percentage of viable embryos. Other research has suggested that these compounds help increase the maturing of eggs, and may even make the eggs more fertile. In addition, polyphenols serve as antioxidants, which help protect your body from various diseases and other conditions.
> 
> Drinking green tea may even help not only with female fertility, but with male fertility problems as well. Some green tea advocates suggest that green tea may help with low sperm count, and even with sperm motility."
> 
> I haven't tried but I just started seeing a Chinese medicine specialist and she suggested I drink 2-3 cups (decaf) per day. I just started af yesterday and I am going to start the green tea regime today... KMFX!

Just read this and I'll be adding it to the cocktails of foods I'm already eating - as if dh didn't think my diet was weird enough!!:rofl:


----------



## Twag

Needababynow said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> So does normal Green Tea have caffine in it then? I thought it didn't as I have never seen a decaf version?
> 
> I like Green Tea with mint :thumbup:
> 
> I think some companies add caffiene - not sure though. I bought the one that says "Naturally decaffinated"
> 
> Do you add the mint or buy one that already has it in it? I like fresh mint but not mint flavored things... Oh how I'm going to miss my coffee! This is day 1 no coffee and I'm already grumpy, good thing I'm on Spring Break or my kiddos would hate me!Click to expand...


It is Twinnings Green Tea with Mint so comes already in it but it isn't as strong a mint flavour as the Peppermint tea!

I have been drinking Decaf tea and coffee for almost 2 years now to the point that if I have coffee with caffine in it makes me feel ill!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

vaniilla said:


> Just read this and I'll be adding it to the cocktails of foods I'm already eating - as if dh didn't think my diet was weird enough!!:rofl:

So just what ARE you eating?!


----------



## vaniilla

if we all start a list and add stuff to it that we eat/take to help with ttc it can give others ideas! :flower:

Food for Fertility 

Whole Grains & anything thats good for insulin function

Protein from plants 

Full-Fat Dairy

fruit & veg in general

Caffeine while it's seen as a no no for women, men having it before :sex: get a boost and apparently it makes sperm more energetic!

Iron - pricots, clams, shrimp, prunes

Vit C

Honey

Cinnamon 

Green tea 

forgot to add Nuts :haha:







that's all I can think of!


----------



## Needababynow

I eat a lot of yams/sweet potato's - I heard an old wives tale that sweet potatos make the uterine walls sticky!


----------



## planetm8m

If the train hasn't left yet, may I please get a seat for 2013?? :)


----------



## vaniilla

planetm8m said:


> If the train hasn't left yet, may I please get a seat for 2013?? :)

welcome onboard :happydance:


----------



## wildflower23

add me too please!

we've been trying for 20 months now, I'm hoping 2013 is lucky for us!


----------



## Twag

OK so I am not TTC until December but I am trying to convince my DH we need to start earlier because of our age and how long it can take etc - if you ladies are willing some ammo would be great so basically what I am asking is how old is everyone and how long have you been on the TTC journey?

I am 32 and DH is 34 in 9 days

Thank you :flower: :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

:wave: welcome :)

Re the caffeine, I had given up my 2-3 cups of coffee a day in favour for the definitely more healthy fruit teas, but since the ectopic i've been firmly back on the coffee. I think i'll have to try and give it a miss again once we're back to ntnp.

Twag - I am 31 and DH is just 40 - this is going to be our final baby and before the ectopic we were ntnp from November I think. In the past I have always fallen pg fairly quickly, so maybe it taking longer this time is more age related. I'm hoping it doesn't take us too long once i'm back ntnp.


----------



## MackMomma8

OhMiGosh you ladies are a chatty bunch! I love it!! :kiss:

samii91, ED, anneliese, sg0720, ttcbaby117, bartlettpear, lovelyb, nesSAH, XfairyhopesX, babyl2be, and wildflower23 - Welcome aboard!! :)



everdreaming said:


> Ooh I wanna join :brat:
> 
> Does not-using-any-contraception-but-oh-calls-it-preventing-pregnancy count as a reason to join? :haha:

Yes, yes it does. :haha:



bartlettpear said:


> ill join! So what if I am planning on PLANNING to ttc in 2013 :shrug: :wohoo:

Like I said... there's always accidents. :winkwink:



nesSAH said:


> one ticket please :happydance:
> 
> TTC#2 after a MC 2 weeks ago. I as about 10 weeks and 5 days along.
> Just turned 30 and have a beautiful DD and loving DH :)
> 
> All the best to everyone!!!

Sorry to hear about the m/c. :hugs: Welcome!



Twag said:


> OK so I am not TTC until December but I am trying to convince my DH we need to start earlier because of our age and how long it can take etc - if you ladies are willing some ammo would be great so basically what I am asking is how old is everyone and how long have you been on the TTC journey?
> 
> I am 32 and DH is 34 in 9 days
> 
> Thank you :flower: :hugs:

I'm 29, DH is 27 and we've been TTC for 7 months now with an early loss at 5 weeks in February. :sad1: No known fertility issues, my cycles are regular and DH is healthy too. He hasn't had an SA done but I don't really see the need for that yet. I just don't feel like any sort of medical intervention is necessary. :flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

baby_maybe said:


> :rofl: at the moving pics vaniilla!! And at men being naive in general :haha:
> 
> I hope i'm not treading on toes, but I went ahead and made a couple of little banners myself. Not as good as your moving ones though vaniilla!

These are super cute!! Did we pick an official one yet?


----------



## baby_maybe

I don't think so although vaniilla has already put one of the ones that I did in in her sig :)


----------



## baby_maybe

I've put the same one, but of course everyone can choose whatever they like :) I think this one is the cutest out of the two I did!


----------



## sg0720

wow ladies this thread moves fast lol

i am going to be 22 in july my OH is 25 and i been ttc for 1.5 years and my oh has been NTNP


----------



## vaniilla

I went for this one as it looks best :flower:

who else hates the other tww? the waiting to O bit, this bit sucks big time, what do you but twiddle your thumbs? nothing happens around now :sleep:


----------



## sg0720

lol i dislike it all. once af comes im ready for her not to come and get a BFP lol

right now i am 5days late no af and no sign of AF or pregnancy..

i was on babycenter.com and typed in my LMP and it said that i conceived on the 18th if i am pregnant...and then i think wen i tested earlier this week may have been too early so i am going to test monday


----------



## MackMomma8

Hmmm... I'm bored at work. Might have to whip out my Photoshop skillz.... :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

I hate all of it apart from testing, I get excited around testing :haha:

I try not to make myself too aware of when the rest is taking place, otherwise it drives me absolutely round the twist (anyone remember that tv program??). I'm sure once I'm back ntnp I'll be back to trying to guess what dpo I am so I can look up symptoms online!!


----------



## sg0720

lol i try to ignore it all too...otherwise ill have every symptom and its all in my head


----------



## vaniilla

sg0720 - I hope you get a bfp on monday!!! :dust:


----------



## sg0720

thank you. i hope so too


----------



## sugarpi24

ill join


----------



## sg0720

welcome


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi :wave:


----------



## sg0720

hi baby maybe


----------



## MackMomma8

sugarpi24 said:


> ill join

Welcome! You're on the list! :wave:


----------



## MackMomma8

What do you think about this for our banner, ladies?

EDIT: OMG IT'S HUGE!!! Gotta make it smaller... :haha:

Try again... 

https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/LittleSpoon8/Private/2babycopy2.jpg

To put this in your siggy, take out the spaces in [ IMG] and [ /IMG] then copy and paste!

[ IMG]https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/LittleSpoon8/Private/2babycopy2.jpg[ /IMG]


----------



## sg0720

love it!!


----------



## Hopeful214

Count me in!!! Look out 2013 here we come with a train full of baby dust!! =)


----------



## MackMomma8

Hopeful214 said:


> Count me in!!! Look out 2013 here we come with a train full of baby dust!! =)

Welcome, honey!! :wave: You're on the list!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow I can't believe how fast this thread is moving......I love the name of our group also......

Well I am almost half way finished with my femara...can't wait till I get my bfp.....

I just love the energy in this thread


----------



## EternalWait

Hi guys, I'll join if that's okay?? This was cycle 15 and I'm out, so 2013 it is... 

Love the name as well as I am arriving to my wedding next summer by steam train and had my heart set on a little bundle of joy accompanying me on that journey :) just gotta hope now!!


----------



## MackMomma8

EternalWait said:


> Hi guys, I'll join if that's okay?? This was cycle 15 and I'm out, so 2013 it is...
> 
> Love the name as well as I am arriving to my wedding next summer by steam train and had my heart set on a little bundle of joy accompanying me on that journey :) just gotta hope now!!

How cool, a steam train!! Our house is really close to the train depot here, and it goes by our house every morning around 7am... I love it!!

You are on the list, girl! Welcome! :wave:


----------



## onebumpplease

Thought I would add some more info about myself.

I'm 33, OH is 34 and we are currently in cycle #4. My ticker should be accurate and I'm roughly 4dpo, so 10 days yet to testing. If I was lucky enough to catch the egg my EDD would be 4.1.13. I am hopeful but realistic ;)

Currently reading a book called 'Getting Pregnant'. It feels nice to be able to feel that I am doing something, keeps me calm; for the moment.


----------



## Hopeful214

Lets get this train going! AF came to visit yesterday cant wait till shes gone will BD till we cant BD no more :sex: 

baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## everdreaming

I LOVE the variety of siggie pics :thumbup: will add one when I get to a computer :D

I like the list of fertility foods! I'm lactose and dairy intolerant though, anyone got any ideas on how to replace the full fat dairy products?

:wave: to all new arrivals on the train!


----------



## MackMomma8

Full fat non-lactose dairy? Is there such a thing? :shrug:


----------



## baby_maybe

I love you sig picture MM, i'm going to change mine out for it right now :)


----------



## everdreaming

I think I can get lactose free 'whole milk' which I think is the UK equivalent of full fat... but I don't use much milk :dohh: I don't think it comes in any other variety though :shrug:


----------



## MackMomma8

Yeah, the "whole milk" would be considered full-fat. We call it "whole" here too. Our milk system is odd... there's "whole" (full fat), 2% milkfat, 1% milkfat, and skim 0% milkfat. Then there's soymilk, almond milk, lactose-free cow's milk, goat's milk...


----------



## everdreaming

Milk, milk, milk.... :sick: Where does breast milk fit in? I went to visit my friend who is still breastfeeding and she wants me to taste it.. I refused! Obviously she wasn't inviting me to extract directly from the source rofl:) but I was still a bit like.. no.. I'll try my own for sure though..


----------



## MackMomma8

everdreaming said:


> Milk, milk, milk.... :sick: Where does breast milk fit in? I went to visit my friend who is still breastfeeding and she wants me to taste it.. I refused! Obviously she wasn't inviting me to extract directly from the source rofl:) but I was still a bit like.. no.. I'll try my own for sure though..

Milk is an odd thing. Humans are the only species on the planet that feeds their young another specie's milk. Plus, we pasteurize that milk, which isn't as good for you/the milk as the American gov't wants you to think. Sooo... is breastmilk the only 'real' milk left?


----------



## everdreaming

:shrug: I have no idea.. I do find it so strange that women who don't breastfeed give their babies milk, like you say, from another species (please note: I am _not_ starting a breastfeeding vs formula battle here!!!). But I think I would find it equally strange creaming my english breakfast tea with a random lady's breast milk :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

everdreaming said:


> Milk, milk, milk.... :sick: Where does breast milk fit in? I went to visit my friend who is still breastfeeding and she wants me to taste it.. I refused! Obviously she wasn't inviting me to extract directly from the source rofl:) but I was still a bit like.. no.. I'll try my own for sure though..

:rofl:

I keep threatening to squirt DH when I get mine but I probably won't do it :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

EternalWait said:


> Hi guys, I'll join if that's okay?? This was cycle 15 and I'm out, so 2013 it is...
> 
> Love the name as well as I am arriving to my wedding next summer by steam train and had my heart set on a little bundle of joy accompanying me on that journey :) just gotta hope now!!

:wave:


----------



## everdreaming

You might not do it intentionally but by accident perhaps!! When my friend's first came in full strength she kept just letting loose whenever she tried to take the nipple from sleeping bubba's mouth :rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

:rofl: HM... OMG I almost spit my Mt Dew on my screen.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oooh, can I board?! I saw the link in ED's signature. :) DH and I are planning to NTNP from June!


----------



## everdreaming

Yay!! I was about to post the link to your journal Mrs S!!!! :yipee: come join!


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave:

Mr. Matata will have to wear a milk shield.


----------



## MackMomma8

mrsswaffer said:


> Oooh, can I board?! I saw the link in ED's signature. :) DH and I are planning to NTNP from June!

Yes, ma'am!!! :hugs: You've got a one-way ticket to Babyville with us!! :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Choo choo! :happydance:


----------



## Rosie06

please can i join :blush:

i know the chances of me having a 2013 baby are very slim heres a bit about me

we have a 1 year old LO princess we were ttc for almost 5 years and were lucky enough to concieve on out 1st ivf cycle (had various other treatment before this with no success) shes our world:cloud9: and we would love for her to have a sibling.

i suffer from pcos and since having LO my cycles have been very short as in 25/26days

i started taking vit b6 this month as have short leuteal phase AF was due last sunday and i am yet to come on (have done tests and all :bfn:)


----------



## EternalWait

I am also almost completely dairy-intolerant...and OH can't stand the sight/taste/smell of it... think I am going to be left well alone as soon the milk comes in!! I take calcium tablets, and these ones recommended for people who can't process milk- I got them from Holland and Barrett,willcheckwhat they are called if you want?


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi mrsswaffer and rosie :wave: welcome aboard!!

:rofl: @ the breast-milk squirting! I actually did get DH once...... Also re the bm, I had an incredibly difficult time with breastfeeding, I'm wondering if next time round will be different, what with all of the older ones at school now :shrug: I have a lot of maternal guilt floating around with the whole breast vs bottle thing. Ah well only time will tell, for now though lets concentrate on actually getting the baby! Choo choo!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm going to try BFing but I refuse to be torn up about it if I don't produce enough milk, or if it just doesn't work for some reason.


----------



## everdreaming

EternalWait said:


> I am also almost completely dairy-intolerant...and OH can't stand the sight/taste/smell of it... think I am going to be left well alone as soon the milk comes in!! I take calcium tablets, and these ones recommended for people who can't process milk- I got them from Holland and Barrett,willcheckwhat they are called if you want?

Ooh yes please that would be great :)

welcome Rosie :hi: good luck getting a 2013 bubba, the Dr told me that having one would increase my chances of naturally conceiving #2 (I have ?pcos & a variety of other bits) but all drs say one thing or another :dohh:


----------



## baby_maybe

ED and rosie - I hope you both get your 2013 babies, I'm sure you will :flower:


----------



## EternalWait

everdreaming said:


> okay,they are called super lactase enzyme, they are quite good... I am able to drink acertain amount of milk without the horrible feeling afterwards- I can drink milk in tea/coffee usually,but this would allow me to eat creamy dishes etc...


----------



## Andielina

Wowzers!! Our train is packed down with some awesome ladies! :dance:

I've loved catching up on all the action today!

I'm pretty sure today is CD1 for me. To clarify the 'pretty sure' you can check my journal out.

Dh and I are officially putting the Pill down for a month to see if it my cycles are back to normal! I'm soooo hoping they are! Was diagnosed with PCOS in November and hoping to fight past the fear of infertility and get knocked up! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Andie, that's great news!!


----------



## everdreaming

EternalWait said:


> everdreaming said:
> 
> 
> okay,they are called super lactase enzyme, they are quite good... I am able to drink acertain amount of milk without the horrible feeling afterwards- I can drink milk in tea/coffee usually,but this would allow me to eat creamy dishes etc...
> 
> :thumbup: thanks so much!! I'll get some to try :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andielina said:
> 
> 
> Wowzers!! Our train is packed down with some awesome ladies! :dance:
> 
> I've loved catching up on all the action today!
> 
> I'm pretty sure today is CD1 for me. To clarify the 'pretty sure' you can check my journal out.
> 
> Dh and I are officially putting the Pill down for a month to see if it my cycles are back to normal! I'm soooo hoping they are! Was diagnosed with PCOS in November and hoping to fight past the fear of infertility and get knocked up! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> all of us diagnosed or maybe pcos girls on the train can stick together to fight the fear :gun: we can do it for 2013!!!Click to expand...


----------



## hakunamatata

You ladies can do it!!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/supervag.png

:rofl:


----------



## Andielina

:rofl: :rofl: 

turn this into a tshirt??? :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Isn't that the best?? Twickywabbit posted it and it's in the front of my journal now :haha:


----------



## sg0720

lol if i wore that on a t- shirt my Oh and my family would really think im nuts lol

hi ladies


----------



## mrsswaffer

I love it so much!!


----------



## Andielina

Hahaha, my family would too!! DH would KNOW I've completely lost my marbles! It kills me how laid back he is about all of this. He has no idea how all this ttc insanity is just constantly buzzing in my brain!

Meanwhile he's playing video games or fixing cars thinking his sperm are the ones with capes!!! Men! :flower:


----------



## sg0720

lol your so right these men have no ideas...my OH had the nerve to tell met he other day that i wasnt ttc he goes whos ttc i said i am he rolled his eyes lol i would have liked to slap him one LOL jk. but he doesnt like to know anything so i dont tell him which makes him a bit clueless


----------



## EternalWait

my inlaws are the complete opposite...They know we have been trying and I am pretty sure my MIL is charting for me!! Everytime we see them they ask for updates,,, just as annoying believe me!


----------



## Andielina

:rofl: @ charting for you eternal!! My mil is way to modest to even ask about it! She just says she's just excited to be a grandma someday. :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

I just :rofl: when reading the last few posts and as for that pic HK :rofl: too funny! I think we should all have tshirts with it on!


----------



## MackMomma8

Bwhahahahaha Super Vag!!! :rofl:

Rosie06, welcome! :wave: You are on the list, honey!


----------



## hakunamatata

Andielina said:


> Hahaha, my family would too!! DH would KNOW I've completely lost my marbles! It kills me how laid back he is about all of this. He has no idea how all this ttc insanity is just constantly buzzing in my brain!
> 
> Meanwhile he's playing video games or fixing cars thinking his sperm are the ones with capes!!! Men! :flower:

Yup! DH credits his super sperm :spermy:


----------



## mouse_chicky

OMG!!!

This reminds me of the beginning of Autumn Acorns! Can I join pretty please?

(Now envisioning leftover acorns hopping a ride on the baby train. :rofl:)

Edit: I'm adding the siggy before I forget which page it's on. Somehow I don't see mackmomma throwing me off the train. :haha:)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Am I not allowed on? :cry: :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay more familiar faces!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Wow this thread is growing fast. Everyone wants a train ticket. :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Me too! Add me to the list, I'm going to do my best to squeeze one out w/ you in 2013.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Im on board already. Just read through the past 18 pages, my history is I will be 30 in July and I have a 6 year old daughter. I stopped using the Nuvaring March 5th and had the withdrawal bleed on March 8th for about 5 days. I havent had one since but am not pg. Just waiting for AF to return so that we can start this process. He seems to think its going to happen real soon as his family has strong genes. It took me 15 months after stopping the bcp back in 2004 to get pg with my daughter. I dont have any underlining medical conditions that would prevent me from getting pg. So right now just hoping for the best. I chart but kinda taking it easy on that as waiting for my cycle to return.


----------



## everdreaming

:wave: howdy newbies welcome to the crazy train!!!

I love being a part of this group I feel all welcomed and not so insanely obsessed :blush:


----------



## baby_maybe

everdreaming said:


> :wave: howdy newbies welcome to the crazy train!!!
> 
> I love being a part of this group I feel all welcomed and not so insanely obsessed :blush:

My DH thinks I'm obsessive too :haha:, its nice to know that we can all chat about babies as much as we like here and no one will tell us to stop talking!!


----------



## EternalWait

Hopefulmom2, I know the feeling, my OH seems to think he has supersperm... He is the oldest of 7, all born within 9 years and the next two brothers down both already have children that were all too easy to conceive it seems, so he is sure it must be the family genes that's causing... Unfortunately that leaves our 15 months without success down to me I suppose!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

He hasn't said that to you has he?!


----------



## mrsswaffer

There should be no blame in TTC. Are you blaming yourself, or does he blame you? :(


----------



## EternalWait

Nah, he doesn't say it to me... I should be fair to him, he does really try to reassure me... But when he is really flippant about his 'obviously' strong swimmers, I don't think he realises how much it makes me doubt myself.


----------



## vaniilla

What is it with men and the notion of being feritlity gods, I swear they must all have this image in their head https://machothesperm.com/MachoBlack.jpg


----------



## EternalWait

Lol! That truly made me laugh!!


----------



## Needababynow

Wow! I had to catch up On 8 pages just from yesterday... That'll teach me to go have afternoon coffee with a girlfriend!

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## baby_maybe

:rofl::rofl: that pic made me giggle vaniilla, where do you keep finding them?!?!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh and my hubby really does think he has super sperm. When he doesn't want me to get pg he literally won't come near me for fear that one of them could make it!! :haha: Men!!


----------



## Needababynow

My dh thought the same thing.... After his SA the nurse called to tell him that he had the most beautiful sperm she'd ever seen! Now he Says all kinds of random macho sperm comments, I wish she would have kept her comment to herself! Lol


----------



## EternalWait

Needababynow... Beautiful sperm? Can they be beautiful?? I am imagining sperm with gelled hair and sunglasses walking a catwalk and posing! Lol.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Can I please join the train? - I hope I'm not to old :rofl:

I'm 40 hubby 32 I have two children aged 11 & 9 from a previous marriage.

Hubby and I married in August 2010 we fell pregnant in May 2011 unfortunately lost it 6 weeks later. Since then nothing, nada, zip, bugger all!:nope:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Welcome aboard! :howdy: Always room for one more hun!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Oooohhh! I had another Smiley Face today! :happydance: DH is getting molested tonight! :haha:


----------



## garfie

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Oooohhh! I had another Smiley Face today! :happydance: DH is getting molested tonight! :haha:

On your marks get set..................... go!!! :sex:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:rofl:


----------



## Needababynow

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Oooohhh! I had another Smiley Face today! :happydance: DH is getting molested tonight! :haha:

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Needababynow

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I please join the train? - I hope I'm not to old :rofl:
> 
> I'm 40 hubby 32 I have two children aged 11 & 9 from a previous marriage.
> 
> Hubby and I married in August 2010 we fell pregnant in May 2011 unfortunately lost it 6 weeks later. Since then nothing, nada, zip, bugger all!:nope:
> 
> X

WelcOme! Hope you get that sticky bean soon!


----------



## Needababynow

EternalWait said:


> Needababynow... Beautiful sperm? Can they be beautiful?? I am imagining sperm with gelled hair and sunglasses walking a catwalk and posing! Lol.

She was definately a weird one... He ate it up too! Next time he makes one of his little comments I'm gonna mention slicked back hair and sunglasses! That'll hush him up :pop:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Something like Pauly D?!


----------



## Twag

Wow this thread moves so fast :haha: :hi: to all the new boarders onto the 2013 baby train :hugs:

I look forward to this journey with you and getting lots of tips for when I finally ttc :wohoo:


----------



## vaniilla

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Oooohhh! I had another Smiley Face today! :happydance: DH is getting molested tonight! :haha:

WOOOOHOOOO, catch that eggy!!! :dust::dust:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll158/swingermark/SexyTime-2.gif


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome garfie :wave:

:rofl: vaniilla, you've done it again!!

Mrs Gibbo - go catch that eggy :spermy:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Don't you worry girls, the hubby has already been informed that tonight his presence is required in the bedroom! :sex: 3 nights in a row! I don't know I'm born! :dance: :rofl:


----------



## Twag

Go Mrs Gibbo go


----------



## baby_maybe

:rofl:


----------



## Twag

Wouldn't it be nice if like bbt thermometers they did reusable ovulation testers!! Or maybe they do :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

I think the ones that use saliva are resuable? Here you go: https://www.fertilitystore.co.uk/Saliva-Ovulation-Test.aspx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I definitely recommend the Clear Blue Digi OPKs. So easy to use and read. :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

:bunny: :bunny: The Gibbo's are going at it like a couple of bunnies!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Later HM, the football's on! :haha:


----------



## Needababynow

Vanilla.... You make me LOL!


----------



## Rosie06

Serioulley vanilla were do you get them from make my giggle!!!! 

Right af still hasnt shown up im a week late and done another test and :bfn: 
Just wish AF would start so i know were i am trust this to happen the 1st month we were actually actively ttc ive never had a period as long as this :growlmad:


----------



## vaniilla

if I told you I'd have to ..... well you know the rest :haha: google images is a close companion of mine along with a few sites lol


Rosie06 - I know the feeling! the first month we were ttc lo she was 2 weeks late :growlmad: thats mother nature for you! I hope you get an answer soon :hugs: hopefully it'll be a :bfp:!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good day all! I'm currently in the other 2 week wait---waiting to ovulate! I'm wondering if at this point if my cycle's going to shorten up or if it's another week or so before I get my pretty dark opk line.

The month I conceived Kara, I used the clear blue opk with the smilies. Granted, I never saw any of them because I think I used them a week too early, but now I'm strictly wonfo cheapies. I think I learned my lesson last month not to give a kind of positive the benefit of the doubt---it has to be in your face positive! :haha:


----------



## Andielina

Aaaaaand I'm officially calling this cd2. Bring it on Aunt Flow!! Come at me! :gun: 

Im ready for this train to get rolling! :dance:


----------



## everdreaming

I'm now 12dpo and having a mini freak out! Since started charting my average lp has been 11 days but no sign of af but symptom spotting like mad :dohh: I can't sleep I just don't want my temp to drop in the morning :haha:

Rosie - I feel your pain tonight :hugs:

Andie - BRING IT ON :grr:

Mouse chicky - I hope that positive opk comes your way soon :flower:


----------



## mrsswaffer

ED, my LP was 12 days last cycle and they're usually 11 days long. I was sooooo ready for a :bfp: even though DH and I had used condoms!! :witch: came on 13 DPO. :(


----------



## baby_maybe

FX everdreaming, i'll be looking out for news in the morning :)


----------



## everdreaming

I haven't decided whether or not to test yet... Im at OHs house and have one hpt stick and a few ics but don't want to freak him out dipping tests into my pee :rofl:

Thanks baby_maybe!

Oh I forgot about that Mrs swaffer... :nope: I'm kind of relaxed either way I think. just unable to sleep :dohh: I already had the false positive this cycle, back in March, what worse can happen :haha:


----------



## Needababynow

So sorry, this might be a dumb question but... How do I put that ridiculously cute lil train in my sig? 

:wacko::blush::wacko:


----------



## lovelyb

WOW!! Just read through 15 pages to get caught up. You ladies have me LOLing :) Thanks for adding me to the list!

Today is O day thus the tww begins tomorrow... ackkk!!! Really trying not to stress this cycle so fx I dont drive myself or my DH crazy :wacko:

2013 Sticky Beans :dust:


----------



## Needababynow

Welcome lovely... This thread will certainly help you laugh your tww away! Good luck I know what you'll be tonight!!! :haha:


----------



## lovelyb

If this trains a rockin' don't come a knockin' :sex:

:winkwink:


----------



## Needababynow

lovelyb said:


> If this trains a rockin' don't come a knockin' :sex:
> 
> :winkwink:

:rofl:


----------



## hopefulmom2

AF finally arrived today, going to starting drinking Red Raspberry leaf tea every day and really thinking of taking a round of soy this cycle. This cycle was 37 days long, guess not too bad considering I have gone longer in the past.


----------



## lovelyb

hopefulmom2 said:


> AF finally arrived today, going to starting drinking Red Raspberry leaf tea every day and really thinking of taking a round of soy this cycle. This cycle was 37 days long, guess not too bad considering I have gone longer in the past.

Sorry the :witch: got you this cycle. FX for a BFP in May :)

Is RRL Tea safe when ttc? I have read a lot of conflicting information. Hmm, thought is was used more in the 3rd trimester to help ease or quicken labor but when ttc could cause mc?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Everdreaming, I hope your temp doesn't drop. I know sometimes it waits until the day of AF which can be frustrating.


Needababynow, on page 14, you'll find the cute train. ;) (I think, or pg 15?)


lovelyb, may your days of waiting fly by!


----------



## hopefulmom2

not sure but I know alot of websites say to drink it until ovulation or until pregnancy, but I just read somewhere last night that it can be taken with advise of a dr through the entire pregnancy. I was just going to drink it until ovulation or until after finishing the Soy. Will keep an eye out though and be cautious. 
My older sister has her first appointment with the dr on Monday, They mmc Thanksgiving week and are now pg with #2.


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry Hopeful. The witch can be a...well you know. Hope you're feeling better.


As far as supersperm goes...that poster was hilarious.lol

My dh thinks his sperm can conquer all despite test results. It's rather frustrating, but at least he's finally doing something about it.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Bf is the youngest of 7 children, he has 12 neices and nephews. He is thinking WE will be next, not so sure. My youngest sister has pcos and they have been trying for 6 plus years now, very heart breaking. I gave her vitex to take and shes been bleeding now for about a week. Really hoping for a good outcome for her also. I know if its gods plan to see us fit to be a mother then it will happen but sometimes it just takes too long for some and it can be a stressful time. 
Time to get on the train and take my seat, CD #1, we gotta stand for something, right Ladies? 
About BF and his "supersperm" He has never had a SA done and doesnt have any other children, Going to see where it takes us.


----------



## lovelyb

I'm 35 and DH is 47. This is our 6th cycle ttc #1. Had a gyno appt a few days ago. If no BFP this month DH will get a SA and I will get my hormone levels checked. Last few cycles I was POAS from 5DPO, temping and symptom spotting like crazy :wacko: Soooo stressful :nope:! Taking a much more chill approach from here on out :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmom2

lovelyb-FX this is your cycle, and if not hoping for good news from test results.


----------



## vaniilla

hopefulmom2 said:


> AF finally arrived today, going to starting drinking Red Raspberry leaf tea every day and really thinking of taking a round of soy this cycle. This cycle was 37 days long, guess not too bad considering I have gone longer in the past.

Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: onwards and upwards for next cycle :thumbup:



lovelyb said:


> WOW!! Just read through 15 pages to get caught up. You ladies have me LOLing :) Thanks for adding me to the list!
> 
> Today is O day thus the tww begins tomorrow... ackkk!!! Really trying not to stress this cycle so fx I dont drive myself or my DH crazy :wacko:
> 
> 2013 Sticky Beans :dust:

Good luck!!!! hopefully you'll be one of the first :bfp:'s of the group :dust::dust: 


I thought I was being patient! but when I look at my CD I realise I'm nowhere near O. BAHH! Come on April, end already :haha:


----------



## Twag

Gosh this moves so fast just like a train :haha: I am glad I get emailed daily updates or I would be lost :wacko:

Thanks for the info about the digital ovulation tests :thumbup:

Good luck to all awaiting your :bfp: :dust: baby :dust:


----------



## EternalWait

How do I set up emailed daily updates? It'd okay keeping up at the moment, but I am back to work tomorrow after the Easter break :( so gonna be harder keeping up! 

I am going to try and be more relaxed this month, we know everything is working now, and I have a doctors appointment next week to get blood results back- and I will tell him that this months LP was just 3days, so get me whatever I need because my spare room is ready to become a nursery! Anyone it wad crazy to plan baby, marriage and buying a house within two years!! Lol. Oh well, I'm sure OH supersperm can make up for the stress! :D


----------



## onebumpplease

EternalWait I hope the doc can help you quickly so that you can use your nursery ;)

If you go to the top of the thread, there is a drop down option that says 'Thread Tools' and then choose option 'subscribe to thread' and then choose the option that suits you best. Good luck.

OR...when you are posting a message, scroll down and the option is there too for you to get daily emails, or instant or none...


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Thinking that today is O day! :happydance: I have a touch of the old mittelschmerz, I'm ravenous and I'm horny as hell! :haha: I told Hubby he could have a night off tonight but I'm starting to rethink!


----------



## Twag

No Mrs Gibbo get that man of yours to work :sex: and catch that eggy :dust:

Ok so quick question does anyone know of am idiots guide to women's cycles & trying to conceive for men?? 
Reason I ask DH thinks that no matter what time of my cycle it is his supersperm will get us pregnant I have told him this is rubbish bit I think he needs to see it for himself!

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Sorry chick, I have no idea. I'm quite lucky that DH knows that I know more about this stuff and takes my word for it! Plus I read bits of TCOYF to him when I first bought it :haha:


----------



## EternalWait

Cheers onebump... I hope they can help quickly too! FX for lots of Bfp ASAP! 

Twag there are some good guides on the Internet, just search google...


----------



## Twag

Thanks ladies I will do a google search later :thumbup:


----------



## Needababynow

Twag - I read: Getting Pregnant, What You Need to Know Now and TCOYF they both are very informative about the cycle, charting, diet and The 1st I listed has some great info for men too!


----------



## Rosie06

vaniilla said:


> hopefulmom2 said:
> 
> 
> AF finally arrived today, going to starting drinking Red Raspberry leaf tea every day and really thinking of taking a round of soy this cycle. This cycle was 37 days long, guess not too bad considering I have gone longer in the past.
> 
> FX'd for you this cycle! Ive been drinking RRLT too drank it in my last trimester whe pg with LO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovelyb said:
> 
> 
> WOW!! Just read through 15 pages to get caught up. You ladies have me LOLing :) Thanks for adding me to the list!
> 
> Today is O day thus the tww begins tomorrow... ackkk!!! Really trying not to stress this cycle so fx I dont drive myself or my DH crazy :wacko:
> 
> 2013 Sticky Beans :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: for you!!!!
> 
> 
> I thought I was being patient! but when I look at my CD I realise I'm nowhere near O. BAHH! Come on April, end already :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: just wish :witch: would get me (never thought id be saying that lol!) mother nature has a lot to answer for at time lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Just caught up on 3 pages since I last logged in. Wow this train is flying!

Nothing much to add from me as we're still waiting for numbers to come down from ectopic (next bloods on tuesday). So just sitting here twiddling my thumbs until me and DH get the all clear from the doc to be able to :sex: again. With protection until July, I might add! ugh!

I'm sorry, but I can't remember everyone by name. If you're waiting for af, I hope it comes soon and if you're in the tww, I hope you can start testing soon so we can get some bfp's aboard the train :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

I second that! Bring on the :bfp: ! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

baby_maybe - I hope the results come back good next week :hugs:



any updates? 


AFM - why is it only CD 5 still!!!! just over two weeks until my blood test and I hope it comes up all clear!


----------



## Rosie06

still no AF for me yet :nope:

however just stocked up on some more OPK's and of course HPT's :blush: for my ever so slight POAS addiction :dohh:


----------



## Needababynow

I stocked up on OPK's today too... Af should be done tomorrow! I didn't buy in hpts yet since I can't seem to control myself from 4 dpo on. :haha:


----------



## lovelyb

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Thinking that today is O day! :happydance: I have a touch of the old mittelschmerz, I'm ravenous and I'm horny as hell! :haha: I told Hubby he could have a night off tonight but I'm starting to rethink!

I get super duper painful mittelschmerz around O time. Based on my CD of 14 today I should have O yesterday. I have lots of fertile CM and positive OPK but no mittelschmerz yet. Hmmm, i'm usually around 26-28 day per cycle so maybe will O today or tomorrow?? :shrug:


----------



## sugarpi24

no AF yet and im on CD73...ahhh! lol lets hope i get a BFP soon or my AF...so i can finally start fresh! :) find out Tuesday on what is going on hopefully...


----------



## lovelyb

sugarpi24~ FX you get your BFP!!!! :)


----------



## hopefulmom2

hope everyone had a lovely Sunday!!
I hope to start Soy tomorrow night, taking it CD 3-7 this cycle. Maybe they will finally release my bf so that we can get to bd right after af ends. 
Anyone use Soft cups? I have a sample of them coming in the mail and really hope to get a coupon for a box of them.


----------



## gilmore85

Hey ladies, would it be ok if I join you? Was on a great thread for a 2012 which resulted in the majority of ladies getting their :bfp: so hoping this one will be just as lucky :thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

mouse_chicky, Gibbo, of course!! Get on this train!! Gibbo, I really want you to be one of the first BFPs I post on this thread. :dust:

HM, I'm so excited that you are going to be trying again so soon. 

hopefulmom2, garfie, gilmore85 - welcome aboard!! :wave: You've all been added to the list!

WOW, this thread moves fast!! I'm not on much during the weekends, especially when DH is home, so I skimmed through most of it and it sounds like we have a pretty awesome group of ladies here. :thumbup: So excited to get our 2013 babies!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful214

Hey ladies hows everyone doing??? AF is gone!!! Yipee!! :thumbup: me and DH have been :sex: hoping I can catch that egg...I'm not on here as much on the wknds but always catch up on Mondays whos gna have the first :bfp: ??? Feeling absolutely great today :cloud9: ladies on 2013 baby train good luck and :dust: to all!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome to all the newbies....geez I cant keep up with this train.....its chugging way to fast for me...LOL

Hopefulmom2 - I used the softcups a while back before my fibroid surgery...so it was a waste of time for me as I had other issues. I found it helped to keep all the spermies in...but I have a tilted uterus so it was not that comfortable. If you are going to try it then may I suggest ****TMI ALERT*****......after you dtd and put it in....try and have an orgasm afterward....I heard it helps suck the spermies through the cervix. Have fun!!!!

sugar - good luck tomorrow...i really hope its a bfp!

gilmore - I like that positivity! Lets hope for tons of BFPs...

afm - had a chill weekend....I have finished taking my femara pills and will go in on Friday to have my follicle scan....fxed for tons of nice healthy follies and eggs!


----------



## onebumpplease

For me atm I am 7dpo, possibly 8dpo, quite a temp drop this morning, but as it was my first day back at work after the two week holiday, I was pretty restless for about an hour before waking properly.

As for SS i have been having sharp shooting pains today in my right ovary area. Pretty sure I had this symptom last month so don't think it's a great sign, but am still hopefully while realistic.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

ONEBUMP - Could it be implantation? Temp dip with the pain? :hugs:

TTCBABY - Hi there I'm Garfie been ttc since my m/c last June so thought I would hop on the train to :bfp:Land!!:happydance:

HOPEFUL - What CD are you on? :sex: you go girl.

GILMORE - I'm new here :howdy:

So what stages are you ladies at pre ovulation or waiting to test? I'm pre ovulation so a while to go yet:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

I was thinking implantation dip, too. When are you going to test, onebump?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi Garfie....Im waiting to ov...on cd 8. Cant wait.....gonna catch the egg this month!


----------



## MackMomma8

CD4 or 5 here. I'm not keeping track this month. I only have that little ticker in my siggy that will tell me when it is the day to test. I'm not even sure what DPO that will be, all I know is that is well past when my normal AF would be due. 

Stress-free TTC for me! :happydance:


----------



## Needababynow

Hey ladies! Happy Monday - af is almost gone for me... Can we say YAY? YAY!


----------



## Rosie06

still no af for me

only thing im putting it down to is i started this cycle taking vit b6 to help with LP its the only thing i can think of (if thats the case it never worked whrn i was ttc dd1 :S)


----------



## onebumpplease

MackMomma8 said:


> CD4 or 5 here. I'm not keeping track this month. I only have that little ticker in my siggy that will tell me when it is the day to test. I'm not even sure what DPO that will be, all I know is that is well past when my normal AF would be due.
> 
> Stress-free TTC for me! :happydance:

I'm trying to remain stress free too. In that vain, I don't plan on testing till AF is due, next Monday 23rd... I don't know if I'll make it without testing, if I can even wait till Tue to give AF the chance of arriving. Hmph don't know. However I'm away the following weekend with OH and his family for a 2 night break, so if AF does arrive I will be treating myself to a few vinos. Therefore trying to have a positive outlook if I'm not lucky enough this month.


----------



## baby_maybe

Only just managed to get on, boy do we have a lot of seats taken on this train now :) I hope's it's as lucky as the 2012 thread someone mentioned a few posts back :thumbup:

AFM - I'm off to the hospital for bloods again in the morning, everyone hope for low numbers for me please (I'm ready to get off the rollercoaster now thank you!). I still think it will end up being May before they hit 0, but a good drop tomorrow will make it seem like i'll get there faster!! :haha:

How is everyone doing? Any testers on the horizon yet?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Mackmomma, I might be right behind you with the stress-free thing if the whole temping schtick doesn't pan out this month. (Although I may continue with opks to determine dpo.)

Never tried softcups, but dh and I do lay awhile for cuddle time. :)
CD12 and waiting. . .

I hope everyone is well. :thumbup:


----------



## Rosie06

baby_maybe said:


> Only just managed to get on, boy do we have a lot of seats taken on this train now :) I hope's it's as lucky as the 2012 thread someone mentioned a few posts back :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - I'm off to the hospital for bloods again in the morning, everyone hope for low numbers for me please (I'm ready to get off the rollercoaster now thank you!). I still think it will end up being May before they hit 0, but a good drop tomorrow will make it seem like i'll get there faster!! :haha:
> 
> How is everyone doing? Any testers on the horizon yet?

good luck for 2moro hun fx'd for low numbers for you :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks rosie, I hope your af shows soon hunni xx


----------



## Hopeful214

Needababynow said:


> Hey ladies! Happy Monday - af is almost gone for me... Can we say YAY? YAY!

 YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Andielina

CD4 for me... this one's been ROUGH! :wacko:

I'm currently on bcp to help manage my pcos, but hopefully by the end of June I'll be ready to come off of them and hop into the ttc car of this awesome train!!

:happydance:


----------



## lovelyb

Hello all you wonderful ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend :)

MackMomma8 and onebumpplease~YES!! Stress free cycle for me too :) Last cycle I drove myself and DH crazy SS and poas from 6DPO. Chillaxin this cycle for sure! 

Hopeful214~Whoop whoop af is gone!!

baby_maybe~FX for lots of low numbers!

Rosie06~Maybe your on your way to a BFP? FX!!

AFM: 1-2 DPO today. Feeling good. Planning on testing the 27...hopefully I can wait that long :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: I need to be added to the list please


----------



## hopefulmom2

Still flowing on AF here. Found out My older sister who m/c Thanksgiving week last year, is due on Thanksgiving, shes around 8 weeks. really hope this one sticks. Cant wait for this af to be over. hoping Friday Bf comes back, sucks its been 3 weeks without him. Just going to give it the best shot whenever WE can BD, I am going to start taking my temp vaginally after Af is over. I do have some opks but wont use them unless I get a positive on the Ferning microscope or should I not really use both? 
The softcups yes I will have to try that, I am planning on going to get some preseed so that it helps them on their way.


----------



## Twag

:hi: ladies lots of baby :dust: for all of you that are trying for a :bfp: this month :dust: hope we will soon have some :bfp: carriages on our 2013 Baby Train :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sugarpi24

doctors appt today...get to find out some answers hopefully on whats going on...CD76 :( no AF...have been getting cramping the past 2 days though...


----------



## garfie

SUGARPI - Hope you got the answers you were looking from the Doctors - better than the ones I got :wacko:

HOTPINK - :wave: I'm Garfie and quite new on this train too I am on CD 10 so a while to go yet before I can test :dohh:

TWAG - Good luck to you hun and here's some :dust: back at you :haha:

BABY - Did you get the numbers you wanted - hope so hun :hugs:

AFM - I have been at the hospital today and have to have a colposcopy next month (anyone had one?)

:hugs:

X


----------



## sugarpi24

well Garfie hes actually going to do something about my concerns and help me :) better than my last OBGYN that i was gonna go to :) he didnt tell me exactly what i wanted to hear...but i liked him. :) i wanted to hear...congrats your pregnant!!! but no we got to wait for the test to come back and then go forward... :)lol


----------



## MackMomma8

hopefulmom - we started using Preseed because I don't make much of any kind of CM on my own, so I thought it couldn't hurt. We keep using it because it's awesome stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

sugarpi24 - I hope the results come back with great news!!! :dance:


Hope everyone is doing well :flower: we're nearly half way through the week soon! :sleep:


----------



## sugarpi24

i have preseed and i like it too :) plus it doesnt hurt the spermies :)


----------



## EternalWait

Sugarpi- hope you get some answers from the doctor! The not knowing is the worst! 

Hopefulmom2- hope your sisters pg goes well, and you have just as much luck soon!! 

Hotpink- welcome!! 

AFM- cd7 with doctors appointment next week to get sorted and get the full results for my scan and bloodtests. Feeling really ratty this week, poor OH! :) but feeling much more hopeful now :) looking forward to getting some answers and trying for our 2013 bean


----------



## onebumpplease

Garfie, I've had two colposcopies, but both times it was for bleeding after sex, rather than for abnormal cells found during a pap smear. I have an erosion of the cervix, apparently holds no concern for TTC or general health. They cauterised it around 6 years ago and was fine, till around 3 years ago and they cauterised it again, however the second time it didn't work. The docs said I've not to be concerned, so am just aware incase the bleed gets worse.

GL, and hope it's as easy a process for you as it was for me :)


----------



## garfie

ONEBUMP - Thanks for your comments that's putting my mind at rest :sleep:

I have had a few laproscopies (for end) but this a new one for me - okay I will not worry.

ETERNAL - If you don't mind me asking hun (I'm new here) what is the scans and blood test for :blush: I've got to go for a blood test when I am 7dpo to check if I'm ovulating (I was borderline last time):cry:

I read on another thread grapefruit juice is good between af and ovulation so I am also giving that a go - It can't hurt can it :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## onebumpplease

garfie said:


> ONEBUMP - Thanks for your comments that's putting my mind at rest :sleep:
> 
> 
> X

I should have also said it was as uncomfortable as a smear.

Only difference was a couple of days later I had a very heavy bleed, lasting for 3 days. Was in touch with nurses at colposcopy clinic and there was nothing to be worried about.

The nurse at my first colposcopy also asked if I wanted to look at the screen, I was too squeamish, but think it would have helped me understand my bits better (again sorry for TMI)


----------



## garfie

ONEBUMP - I think I will look at the screen if offered I'm not squeamish and it's good to know what is happening with our bodies - don't you think?

I have had two children before so I am quite in tune with my body - just wish it would do as it's bloody told this time :rofl:

Thanks for the heads up on the possible bleed (unfortunately I am a bleeder so will be handy to be prepared). I have had laproscopies and have had to stay in longer than normal - hopefully it won't happen this time.:wacko:

SUGARPI - Hope you get to hear the words "Your pregnant" soon!

:hugs:

X


----------



## Rosie06

baby_maybe said:


> Thanks rosie, I hope your af shows soon hunni xx


how did you get on today hun hope things went well x


----------



## Rosie06

lovelyb said:


> Hello all you wonderful ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend :)
> 
> MackMomma8 and onebumpplease~YES!! Stress free cycle for me too :) Last cycle I drove myself and DH crazy SS and poas from 6DPO. Chillaxin this cycle for sure!
> 
> Hopeful214~Whoop whoop af is gone!!
> 
> baby_maybe~FX for lots of low numbers!
> 
> Rosie06~Maybe your on your way to a BFP? FX!!
> 
> AFM: 1-2 DPO today. Feeling good. Planning on testing the 27...hopefully I can wait that long :thumbup:

i wish!!!!


bet you dont last till the 27th before testing ha ha


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks for all the good wishes. Hcg is down from 568 last week to 358 this week. A drop but omg it's taking ages!! Back again next week to be bled again!!

I'm going to catch up on this thread properly tomorrow, but for now ladies :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - 
Garfie - a colposcopy shouldnt be to bad... Ihad one years ago for a abnomral pap and I dont remember anything out of the ordinary, which made it traumatic. I believe the grapefruit juice is to help increase cm. I tried it but it didnt work for me. Let me know how it works for you. I take primerose oil now...and will try mucinex this month.....see if that helps my nonexsistent cm.

baby_maybe- yeah you are almost there hun, I can only imagine how trying this has all been for you!

well afm I start my opks tomorrow...and will get my scan on friday to check my follies. I hope I have some beauties in there!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Still waiting to O cd35 for me.


----------



## EternalWait

Garfie- tests are to check for reasons we have not managed to conceive in 15 cycles. Doctors surgery said today that note on my file said small cyst on one ovary but dunno what that means for conception. Blood tests were taken on day of supposed O, and then abdominal and pelvic scan to look at ovaries and womb etc... It's the first step to getting the help we need, hopefully it will provid answers or access to more tests... There is a dye tests that looks at blockages in Fallopian tubes, which apparently has a high rate of pregnancies soon after testing, as it acts as a kind of flush for the tubes- gonna see if doctor will allow me to have one... 

I feel calmer posting on here! I read posts for so many months thinking that I would sign up otherwise I would obsess about it, but I am actually calmer knowing I have somewhere to vent and let the crazy out when I need to, and everyone understands what I am going through! And it's so nice to see people getting their bfps... Keeps the hope alive!


----------



## hopefulmom2

I almost had the dye test done to check for blockage since it took 15 months, after a year of trying they wanted to see what the heck was going on, so they did blood work, pelvic exam, SA on him, and that all gave no concern so they wanted to check for blockage. I was on my period when I went in on May 2005, they said that I needed to call in when I first started my period because it had to be done in a certain time frame after menses, I told them I would call in June. Well June came and gone no period. I chalked it up to stress of both grandparents being ill and my grandma in a coma, well July came and almost went without a period, I say almost because I was forced into taking a pg test, when it turned up positive I blamed it on being an expired test. on the next day I went to the pregnancy center that was close to my house and theirs also came up positive, so I called around to the dr office and was able to make an appointment which was in a few weeks. I was burning when I went to the bathroom and was in a little pain in my sides. I went to the ER, they did a pg test both urine and blood and both came out positive. It was starting to sink in. I was able to get into the dr and when he couldnt find the heart beat, I got a sonogram for the next day, got to see and hear the heart and see her on the screen I was put at 13 weeks. I was freaking out about the test that I didnt even have to have, because a BFP showed up. We gave up trying since we were both under stress, back and forth to court and stuff. I researched and researched on the test and did see that it can cause a pregnancy right after. Just dont want it to take as long this time around.


----------



## gilmore85

well doctors called yesterday with my 21 day blood results which are inconclusive so she wants me to get them done again.


----------



## vaniilla

gilmore85 said:


> well doctors called yesterday with my 21 day blood results which are inconclusive so she wants me to get them done again.

I'm having my first lot done around the same time, I hope you manage to get good results second time around :hugs:


----------



## garfie

:hugs: to you ladies out there - I really feel for you all. I have been through a bit myself but when I read your stories it kind of puts everything in perspective for me - so thank you ladies!:flower:

GILMORE - I hope your bloods come back better next time - I hate having my bloods taken (who doesn't?) on my 1st cycle of requesting, yes I requested the 7DPO blood test they lost my results HOW?

So I had to wait for the 2nd cycle (which never came as my temps were all over the place and I couldn't be sure I had ovulated :cry:) 

3rd cycle they carried out FSH & LH test but no 7DPO test :growlmad:

4th cycle I thought it was ok as I never heard anything for a few cycles so I decide to check again (due to a very short cycle last month 18 days) to be told that the blood test that came back a few months ago was borderline and they would like it repeating again!

So now I am anxiously waiting to get to 7DPO I have my paperwork and this time I am having it done at the Hospital - can't fail can it?:shrug:

BABY - Sorry your HCG is taking a while - it does unfortunately.:hugs:

HOTPINK - Hope you ovulate soon hun do you normally have long cycles?

TTC - Maybe it's my imagination but it does seem to be working for me - haha will let you know if it did if I get a :bfp:

ETERNAL - I am the same since I started posting I find I don't bombard my hubby with silly thoughts and feelings I just let rip on here :rofl:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

garfie Yes I do have long cycles but last cycle it was my shortes


----------



## gilmore85

garfie fx everything goes to plan this time and nothing gets lost :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful214

LADIES PLZ READ MY STORY AND TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK IF U HAVENT ALREADY READ IT...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So im at work sitting in front of my computer, a man walks in asks me if i speak spanish (btw im hispanic) and what not then he tells me im not satisfied with my job i laugh and say well i do want a new one. He then tells me give me a piece of paper imma tell you some things about urself..(WEIRD!) I'm like ookkkk i give him a piece of computer paper..he asks me to write dwn my name n DOB so i do, so he tells me about my job and my love life tells me ive had my heart broken twice (<~~ TRUE) and then tells me i have boys at hm (<~~TRUE) that i like boys i say well i do have 2 boys at hm and then he goes to tell me that I've misscarried (<~~TRUE) which i have back in 07' after a little more he goes to tell me ur prego i said huh!? he said yea you want a girl (<~~TRUE) i was like wwoooowwww but i'm not prego, (AF just left Sunday but i didnt wanna tell him that) he said yea watch...you needa go to the dr...he then tears off a corner of the paper folds it tells me to put it in my hand and then close my hand, i did, he then ask me my fave flower n 3 wishes he writes them down on a sheet of paper after that he tells me open my hand blow on the paper and open it, on that paper are my wishes and my fave flower! Tell me this isnt KRAZI!!!??? 
Sorry this is so long i just had to share it thanx for reading if you've made it this far,and tell me your thoughts..


----------



## MackMomma8

OMG where do you work where something like that happens? My first thought is "Uh, he's a crazy man, STAY AWAY!!" That's just nuts...


----------



## Hopeful214

Lol at first I was like wth?! At first i laughed and towards the end i was kind of freaked out i was in shock! I work at a loan place so i have all kinds of diff people walk thru my door...it was werid though just random


----------



## Twag

WOW that is freaky! So how long to we need to wait to find out if it is true??


----------



## MackMomma8

I'd be more freaked out than anything.... I get some weirdos in my door too, but none of them have ever tried to tell my future!


----------



## Hopeful214

Twag said:


> WOW that is freaky! So how long to we need to wait to find out if it is true??

Too long lol I dnt ovulate for another 8days...but i will def keep yall updated


----------



## sugarpi24

wow that is a little crazy!!!


----------



## Hopeful214

MackMomma8 said:


> I'd be more freaked out than anything.... I get some weirdos in my door too, but none of them have ever tried to tell my future!

Lol well then after that he tried to get money he was like $20 "I tell you the rest of ur life...lol i was like um no thank you


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That's too crazy


----------



## garfie

HOPEFUL - I think I would be a little freaked by someone like that - but I remain optimistic let's see if hes correct, fingers crossed he is.

I've only had the gypsies that offer me lucky Heather maybe I should take it next time eh?:rofl:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hopeful214

Hopefully FXd I cant wait to see if hes right...


----------



## vaniilla

I would be really freaked out too, I would have turned and ran when they started talking weird :blush: I really hope he is right though :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies...just popping in to see how my choo choo trainers are doing...

Ok so I want to put that cute choo choo train in my siggy but cant figure out how...can anyone help me?


----------



## mouse_chicky

pg 14 ;)

Good luck to everyone having tests/bloodwork. I have never had to do that, but I can only imagine that it's rough. :hugs:


Happy Hump Day! (Referring to Wednesday being the middle of the week, but I guess, on a site like this, and you're about to O, it could be taken the other way. :rofl:)


----------



## Andielina

Hopeful, that is crazy!! I find it very cool... I'm the kinda person that would have begun chatting his ear off with questions, begging him to tell me how he does that. Did he call himself a psychic? Or a medium? Or did he just jump right in with the info? I really hope he's right!! :flower:

I'm such a curious person I would've paid him 20 bucks to tell me the rest of my past and another 20 for my future! :rofl: I'm kind of skeptical but I find it VERY interesting...


----------



## Andielina

Haha! You're so right Mouse_Chicky!! After I started what I thought was implantation bleeding for 5 days that then turned into AF for a week... it's been around 3 weeks for me and DH since :sex:... so it may very well be HUMP DAY in ALL senses of the word!! :haha:


----------



## Hopeful214

Andielina said:


> Hopeful, that is crazy!! I find it very cool... I'm the kinda person that would have begun chatting his ear off with questions, begging him to tell me how he does that. Did he call himself a psychic? Or a medium? Or did he just jump right in with the info? I really hope he's right!! :flower:
> 
> I'm such a curious person I would've paid him 20 bucks to tell me the rest of my past and another 20 for my future! :rofl: I'm kind of skeptical but I find it VERY interesting...


Lol i was so shocked i didnt know what to say, he didnt call himself anything he just jumped right in with the info althought now that u ask i remember him saying something along the lines of hes a messenger...I really hope hes right to!! lol well since he did tell me 3 good things were gonna happen to me in July when July comes if 3 good things happen, then ill pay him $20 n hopefully he'll come bk


----------



## Miss Redknob

You forgot me :haha:


----------



## hopefulmom2

that sounds creepy but hopefully its true. Will have to keep watching for updates.

Hope all the tests and bloodwork that has to be done leads to good results.

AFM-AF is almost gone. hope to see some BFP's soon


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just popping in to say I'll be back soon


----------



## lovelyb

Hey Ladies :)

So I have a question for you. I have been trying really, really, REALLY hard to not ss this tww. When I over focus on it I start to get :wacko: and swear I have every symptom I read about. That being said I am only 3-4 DPO and for the last few days have had the most bloated distended belly in my life. I swear I look 3months preggo! I'd rather think it's an early symptom as oppose to something much worse.

Has anyone ever experienced this before?? I am completely puzzled:shrug:


----------



## MackMomma8

I get bloated like that just before AF every month. I used to joke about my "preggo" belly, but now it just makes me sad when I'm not. Drinking lots of water helps!


----------



## gilmore85

i get really bloated around ovulation and then again about a week before af 

well finally got my first appointment at the fertility clinic got over a month to wait for it but at least I've got a date! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - well I got a positive opk today....crazy cuz I am only cd11...I have never oved this early. Anyway, I have a call into my RE to see if I still need to do my follie scan tomorrow OR if I still need to do my ovidrel injection. We will see what she says.

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Rosie06

i lways get bloated around ovulation then around 2 days before af due but that said if you dont normally get bloated you never ever know hun fx'd x


----------



## garfie

TTC - What is an ovidrel injection for? What did your RE say hun?:flower:

GILMORE - Fingers crossed for your appointment in a month at the fertility clinic :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EternalWait

Gilmore- hope you get the answers you want from the clinic! It's horrible waiting but at least you have the appointment! It's a step in the right direction! 

I was back to work monday after two weeks off and am so stressed, I dont know how I am ever expecting to catch an egg! Lol. Still a few days until I have my doctors appointment, can't wait to get in there a d discuss options and just make sure that everything is good!


----------



## ttcbaby117

garfie - the injection is to help with ovulation. It helps to mature and release the egg. 

My Re is concerned that it might be a false positive and to test again tomorrow morning....if I get another positive then wth does that mean? UGH. I am a bit frustrated as you can see. This is my first month on femara and it looks like if that opk is right that I will ovulate cd 12 or 13??? Wow that IS really early!


----------



## Needababynow

I haven't been on for a few days (crazy job)! Just wanted to check in and say hiya! I hope all is well on the train and good luck to those about to test!


----------



## MackMomma8

When is everyone's testing date? I'll post it on the first page this way everyone knows!!! 
:dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I believe my testing date will be on may 6th but I will be away in cabo san lucas for a vacation and will not be online....I will however be sure to jump on when I can to update you lovelies.


----------



## hopefulmom2

So glad BF is out now. Lets get BDing. 2 more days on Soy, then 7 days until start testing for ovulation. Maybe this month will be it. FX for all of us ladies.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm testing in 28 days blarghhhhhh!


hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey can I join please the :witch: just got me so hoping 2013 il have our little baby...xx


----------



## gilmore85

looks like my body might be gearing up for another CD10 ov date :wacko:


----------



## garfie

GILMORE - CD 10 is okay isn't it for ovulation? What are your cycles usually mine are anywhere from CD 9 - 16 Hows that for a range?:rofl:

CHERYL - :hi: I'm Garfie and I would also like a 2013 :baby: welcome.

VANILLA - Testing in 28 days how come, do you have long cycles?

TTC - Good luck with the injection is CD 13 an early ovulation for you?:hugs:

MACK - My monitor went to PEAK this morning so hopefully O is just around the corner - I usually start testing at 9DPO early I know but that's me.:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Needababynow

I will start using OPKs on the 24th, then start testing around May 7th... Seems so far away!


----------



## gilmore85

garfie said:


> GILMORE - CD 10 is okay isn't it for ovulation? What are your cycles usually mine are anywhere from CD 9 - 16 Hows that for a range?:rofl:
> 
> X

normally wouldnt matter but ov'd at cd10 last cycle and with an lp of 12 days and i think thats why my bloods were borderline and was asked to get them done again this cycle.


----------



## garfie

GILMORE - Did you have your bloods done at 7DPO as until I asked my Doctor for this they assumed I was on a 28 day cycle and took the bloods on CD21 which was no good for my cycle - just a thought. :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## gilmore85

no i was just asked to work out when it would be 21 days so by that point i was 11DPO think i'll mention it to the nurse when i go back as the GP said she doesnt really need to see me now that I've got my referral


----------



## garfie

GILMORE - Great you got a referral maybe now you can get some answers - can you let me know what the nurse says, because it's my understanding that by 11DPO the progesterone will have lowered significantly so the blood test may not be entirely accurate.:flower: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Starting to test on the 26th


----------



## Twag

My LP is always 11 days I am sure that is something I need to worry about :wacko:


----------



## garfie

Twag said:


> My LP is always 11 days I am sure that is something I need to worry about :wacko:

It's my understanding that for a pregnancy to implant the LP has to be at least 10 days hun - although some Docs believe anything under 12 is a problem (My Doc didn't even know what I was on about mine is a problem). Maybe you could ask for the blood test at 7DPO to check your progesterone level if you are worried. How long have you been ttc? :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

vaniilla said:


> I'm testing in 28 days blarghhhhhh!
> 
> 
> hope everyone is doing well :)

V, I put your date at May 17th, then. :flower:



CherylC3 said:


> Hey can I join please the :witch: just got me so hoping 2013 il have our little baby...xx

:wave: Welcome, hun! I got you on the list. 



garfie said:


> MACK - My monitor went to PEAK this morning so hopefully O is just around the corner - I usually start testing at 9DPO early I know but that's me.:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

garfie, I put your date at April 30th, does that sound about right?

AFM, I'm testing May 12th. The day before Mother's day here in the US... I'm really hoping it's my first Mother's Day. I really feel like the moment a woman knows she is pregnant, she becomes a mom. :cloud9: At least, that's how I felt...


----------



## gilmore85

i gave up testing a long time ago although i did cave in 2 months ago as my temps were staying high lol


----------



## Twag

garfie said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> My LP is always 11 days I am sure that is something I need to worry about :wacko:
> 
> It's my understanding that for a pregnancy to implant the LP has to be at least 10 days hun - although some Docs believe anything under 12 is a problem (My Doc didn't even know what I was on about mine is a problem). Maybe you could ask for the blood test at 7DPO to check your progesterone level if you are worried. How long have you been ttc? :flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> XClick to expand...

We are not TTC yet but I have been charting for some time to get used to my cycles and as prevention we are hoping to NTNP summer and TTC December!

I didn't know they could do those tests last month my LP was only 7 days :wacko: :wacko:



MackMomma8 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I'm testing in 28 days blarghhhhhh!
> 
> 
> hope everyone is doing well :)
> 
> V, I put your date at May 17th, then. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey can I join please the :witch: just got me so hoping 2013 il have our little baby...xxClick to expand...
> 
> :wave: Welcome, hun! I got you on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> garfie said:
> 
> 
> MACK - My monitor went to PEAK this morning so hopefully O is just around the corner - I usually start testing at 9DPO early I know but that's me.:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> garfie, I put your date at April 30th, does that sound about right?
> 
> AFM, I'm testing May 12th. The day before Mother's day here in the US... I'm really hoping it's my first Mother's Day. I really feel like the moment a woman knows she is pregnant, she becomes a mom. :cloud9: At least, that's how I felt...Click to expand...

I am going to be keeping my eye out on BnB on May 12th to see your :bfp: MM as I totally believe you are going to catch any time soon :hugs:

I also believe as soon as a women is pregnant she is a mummy :cloud9: hey I even feel like a mum now and I am not even TTC yet ha ha :blush:


----------



## onebumpplease

I plan on testing on Monday 23rd, but have all signs of AF coming, so not feeling so confident. :dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

26th I'll be testing


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

30th for me but you knew that :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mrs Gibbo love you avatar


----------



## lovelyb

I am testing on the 27th. :)


----------



## CherylC3

I'm on cd2 and going to hold out testing till 23rd May my hubby's birthday....xx


----------



## MackMomma8

I found this nursery inspiration board and just HAD to share... how cute is this?????

https://babylay.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/the-little-engine-that-could.jpg


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

That cot is gorgeous! Love it all!


----------



## ttcbaby117

garfie - cd 13 is a lil early for me. I usually oved aroun dcd 15 or 16. a

Twag- maybe try some b12....i have heard that extends your lp.... an 11 day lp might be a little short but being that you are not ttc yet you have time to fix it.

Mack - fxed for a wonderful mothers day for you this year! I hope you get that bfp

afm - my folllie scan showed on folle at 22.86mm and my lining was 8.30mm thick. I got my positive opk yesterday morning so I guess I should be oving tomorrow????? Who knows, are these numbers good?


----------



## vaniilla

MM - That is a really nice nursery :thumbup:


ttcbaby117 - I have no clue about numbers but it all looks good! fingers crossed you'll be in the TWW very soon :D


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'll try to wait to test until May 13th, emphasizing the word try. :haha:


----------



## garfie

MACK - That is fine by me hun (if I make it to then and the nasty :witch: doesn't show) - my cycles have been on the short side but you never know!

MRS GIBBO - You and me are testing buddies (If I get there) :happydance:

TTC - Did you find out any news about your numbers? Ovulation can change can't it? stress, illness, travel etc ? :hugs:

AFM - Got my PEAK today but hubby not in sight!:cry: he was on nights, then was called into work and now back on nights (hope tomorrow not to late) :dohh:

Looks like a lot of testers are coming up woohoo :dust: to us all.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Andielina

I won't be testing for a while... my weight loss has started going consistently in the right direction so I'm gonna slim down the belly a few more months before I work on a bump! :thumbup:

Still riding the train and satisfying my poas addiction through you guys!! I hope that's not weird... It's pretty anticlimactic to poas when you're on birth control! :blush:


----------



## Rosie06

ttcbaby117 said:


> garfie - cd 13 is a lil early for me. I usually oved aroun dcd 15 or 16. a
> 
> Twag- maybe try some b12....i have heard that extends your lp.... an 11 day lp might be a little short but being that you are not ttc yet you have time to fix it.
> 
> Mack - fxed for a wonderful mothers day for you this year! I hope you get that bfp
> 
> afm - my folllie scan showed on folle at 22.86mm and my lining was 8.30mm thick. I got my positive opk yesterday morning so I guess I should be oving tomorrow????? Who knows, are these numbers good?

those numbers look ok my lining when going through ivf was around 10.5 and follicles were very similar size some quite a bit smaller.


----------



## Rosie06

as for me for testing im still waiting for af to show feels like im gonna be due soon though feel bloated and a bit crampy as normal for me so hopefully will show im hoping the vit b6 ha helped lengthen my LP x


----------



## feety pyjamas

I'm in! babydust to all! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Garfie - I got an email back from the RE and she said I could do the ovidrel trigger shot as it can help things along....other than that they seemed happy with my numbers.

Rosie - thanks...did you have to do the hcg trigger shot. Did you have any symptoms?


----------



## Melts

My hubby and I would like tickets. Lets hope we get them 
Baby dust to everyone. :dust::dust:


----------



## EternalWait

I'll be testing on the 10th... On cd10 ATM. Think I am going to take it easy for a few months and not worry too much whilst I am waiting for whatever the doctor says I need to do/ take to take effect, and also because I am going for promotion so a couple of months delay wouldn't hurt... Not stopping ttc though, been trying to long to stop now... Let's hope what everyone says is true and it's the month you don't expect it that suddenly it happens!! Babydust to all!!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Ive heard that is what most say, when your not really trying it happens. Going to start temping again in the morning. Last day of soy tonight, then wait a week and start doing the saliva fern microscope. hopefully I can catch the date that I O. I might be going to NTNP method as I want to see a few cycles, get on a regular track, plus need to loose some weight. Babydust to all and FX for some BFP's!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

garfie said:


> MRS GIBBO - You and me are testing buddies (If I get there) :happydance:

Yay! I'll be 15dpo by then and my LP is usually 16/17 days :dance: I reckon if I can just hold out til then, I should get a :bfp: if it's my turn that is! :haha:



Melts said:


> My hubby and I would like tickets. Lets hope we get them
> Baby dust to everyone. :dust::dust:

Welcome! :howdy: Tell us a bit about yourself!


----------



## Needababynow

Hey ladies! Quick question, I just finished af and this last one I spotted for 4 days then had a medium (no super heavy, not light) period but it lasted 9 days - this is not normal for me at all - I'm usually heavy for 5 days and done. 

I just started taking Vitex Just before af started - do you know if that could have been the cause or should I make a doc appt.?


----------



## puppymom

Needababynow said:


> Hey ladies! Quick question, I just finished af and this last one I spotted for 4 days then had a medium (no super heavy, not light) period but it lasted 9 days - this is not normal for me at all - I'm usually heavy for 5 days and done.
> 
> I just started taking Vitex Just before af started - do you know if that could have been the cause or should I make a doc appt.?

I don't know a lot about Vitex. Do you chart? I probably wouldn't be worried about it, particularly if you did something different this month (the vitex).


----------



## puppymom

I have no need to test for a couple of months still, as we're not trying yet... still keeping up with everyone else though, and wishing you all the luck for quick BFPs!


----------



## Rosie06

ttcbaby117 said:


> Garfie - I got an email back from the RE and she said I could do the ovidrel trigger shot as it can help things along....other than that they seemed happy with my numbers.
> 
> Rosie - thanks...did you have to do the hcg trigger shot. Did you have any symptoms?

yeah i had the hcg shot 2days before egg collection the only thing i can remember was my @@ were tender, prob down to the fact its the pregnancy hormone they use, when will you be doing the trigger hun? 


AFM AF has finally arrived ended up having a 38 day cycle longest ive ever had :O think ill contimue with the b6 and see how it affects this cycle


----------



## hopefulmom2

got a ? AF just ended a few days ago, and now Im getting stringy type cm when I wipe. I get it all the time but right after AF, is it just left over stuff or something else. Its not brown or anything. Just dont know what it is, might just be cm that is usual. Also have pains in my side, maybe its the Soy, but I get it right after Af so the soy isnt causing the CM.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I get that as well, but with EWCM.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Well this is clear and stretchy, its only CD 8 so I know its not O CM. I do have opks, dont want to use them just yet.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That is EWCM hun


----------



## sugarpi24

Okay I'm suppose to start provera this weekend...af was due yesterday...I'm getting spotting...should I hold off on the provera...or take it...blood test was negative Tuesday....I'm on Cd 80....could there still have been a chance of me getting pregnant during the 80 day cycle...like maybe a few weeks ago? I'm a little hesitent on taking the meds incase...what do you think? Lots of discharge...bloated...backache....tired....


----------



## hopefulmom2

EWCM at CD8? not sure if I want to believe that its Ovulation already, but will see. Anyone else O that early? or does it start a few days Before O? so I could O around later this week? This is new to me, since I didnt do this when TTC with #1, We temped and then started using the microscope and then around 12 months of TTC we seen a dr and gave up a few months after, then it happened.


----------



## garfie

PUPPY - Hi I'm Garfie quite new on this train - not due to test until 30 April unless the :witch: comes first.

SUGARPI - I would personally hold off taking the provera and wait and see whether the spotting gets heavier a few more days won't make a difference will it? :flower:

HOPEFUL - The only way to tell if ovulation has taken place is to temp. It is possible that at CD8 it is your body gearing up to ovulate, depending upon your cycle length will depend when you should start using your OPK's.:flower:

AFM - CD 15 fairly sure I've ovulated - now in the dreaded 2WW :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Needababynow

Good luck Garfie! The tww is the worst!

AFM I'm waiting to O - 4 days to go!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good Luck Garfie!! hope you get that BFP!! :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Things are looking up for me! My 2nd month of getting a positive OPK. It looks like the weight loss is kicking PCOS' butt!!! 

I posted a pic in my journal. :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Rosie06

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Things are looking up for me! My 2nd month of getting a positive OPK. It looks like the weight loss is kicking PCOS' butt!!!
> 
> I posted a pic in my journal. :)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

well done on the weight loss hun! fxd for you!!!!! 

ive got pcos too and really struggle with losing weight how have you been losing weight if you dont mind me asking x


----------



## lilmills

Hey ladies, 
I want to be on this train. I am begining ttc properly this month, had a botch attempt last month and af due tomorrow and i can feel her coming :( Oh well first try, I am 23 and have one beautiful dd who is 2 next month. i dont know where the time went. but a 2013 baby sounds just perfect!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome new ladies!

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all!!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Rosie06 said:
 

> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> Things are looking up for me! My 2nd month of getting a positive OPK. It looks like the weight loss is kicking PCOS' butt!!!
> 
> I posted a pic in my journal. :)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> well done on the weight loss hun! fxd for you!!!!!
> 
> ive got pcos too and really struggle with losing weight how have you been losing weight if you dont mind me asking xClick to expand...

Thanks. PCOS sucks! But the weight loss is definetely making a huge impact. I had an HSG last August showing clear tubes, and have had to take Provera to induce cycles and Femara to attempt to induce ovulation. My body has not cooperated until I dropped the last 30 lbs!

The first 50 lbs I lost while counting carbohydrates. For the last 30 and for DH's total 50 we have started counting calories using myfitnesspal.com If you have a phone like the iPhone for example, you can get an app that makes it incredibly easy!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome to all the new comers :hi:


----------



## jessy1

hi ladies i am in train too, i have TTC for 4 months fx this my month


----------



## Rosie06

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> Things are looking up for me! My 2nd month of getting a positive OPK. It looks like the weight loss is kicking PCOS' butt!!!
> 
> I posted a pic in my journal. :)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> well done on the weight loss hun! fxd for you!!!!!
> 
> ive got pcos too and really struggle with losing weight how have you been losing weight if you dont mind me asking xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. PCOS sucks! But the weight loss is definetely making a huge impact. I had an HSG last August showing clear tubes, and have had to take Provera to induce cycles and Femara to attempt to induce ovulation. My body has not cooperated until I dropped the last 30 lbs!
> 
> The first 50 lbs I lost while counting carbohydrates. For the last 30 and for DH's total 50 we have started counting calories using myfitnesspal.com If you have a phone like the iPhone for example, you can get an app that makes it incredibly easy!Click to expand...

WOw you have done amazing! Ive downloaded the my fitness pal last week and started using it just struggling to stay within my calories but im determined to would like to fall pregnant naturally this time. 

are you having any sort of other fertility treatment or is it just the femara at the min? the 1st lot of treatment i had was clomid x


----------



## anniepie

checkin' in MM...poop poop :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Testing in a few days


----------



## garfie

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Testing in a few days

Woohoo hope you get a BIG FAT :bfp: hun 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

thank you hun


----------



## jessy1

testing on the 7th


----------



## anniepie

Just thought I'd say a quick 'hi' to all those ladies I don't know- know a lot of you through WTT and then the last 10 months or so TTC from the Acorns, but see there are lots of newbies :hi:

For those of you who don't, know, a little intro- I'm 33, we've been TTC since last August, but I guess only fairly half-heartedly since October as we got engaged then. Got married just over a week ago, so TTC full steam ahead once again :wohoo:


----------



## Twag

:dust: to all those testing soon

:hi: to all the newbies


----------



## garfie

JESSY/TWAG - :hi: I'm Garfie, I've been ttc since my miscarriage last June (no luck as yet - borderline ovulation!) in the 2WW now got to try and get to 7DPO and then I can have a blood test (not lucky with the blood tests:rofl:)

ANNIE - Congrats on your :wedding: hope you guys are at it like :bunny: and you get a BIG FAT :bfp: soon

JENNY - Ooh fingers crossed for the 7th (I'm testing the 30th MM said :haha:) but knowing me I will probably start earlier :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Phew! Hi girls :wave: just had to read 8 pages to catch up! Sorry i've been awol, have been bust the past week or so since the girls went back to school. 

Hi to all the new ladies joining the train, still looking forward to seeing some :bfp:'s soon :)

Annie - congrats on your wedding. I see you're off to Mauritius for your honeymoon, we went there a couple of years ago and it was amazing! I'm sure you'll love it, theres a lot to see and do and the locals are all lovely as well. Good luck with getting a bfp soon :)

AFM - still plodding on with the weekly blood tests, the next one is tomorrow morning. Hoping again for low numbers, last week was 358 I think, so it would be nice to be under 100 this week, but we'll see. Ah well, what will be, will be.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Testing in a few days

:wohoo: I'm testing next monday... Although I may give in towards the end of the week! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Testing in a few days
> 
> :wohoo: I'm testing next monday... Although I may give in towards the end of the week! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol, I gave in BFN


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Lol, I gave in BFN

It's still too early! :haha: :bfp: is coming soon! :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

I will update the first post when I can... but we found out this morning that DH has mono. No intimate interactions for AT LEAST 2 weeks, per doctor's advice. :cry: So I'm already out for this cycle and I'm pretty sure I haven't even ov'd yet. Sigh.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:hugs: MM and raise your middle finger (or :wine:!) to today :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: really sorry MM that sucks big time!! Your poor DH too, he must feel horrible hope he gets well soon xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I gave in BFN
> 
> It's still too early! :haha: :bfp: is coming soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I know


----------



## Hopeful214

MM so sorry to hear that wish the best for u...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry to hear that MM


----------



## lxb

MackMomma8 said:


> Alright ladies, the :witch: got me once again. This was our last try for a 2012 baby :cry:.
> Yes, I'm sad, but I just KNOW 2013 is going to be our year!!
> So, who wants to ride the Baby Train to a 2013 bundle of joy with me?
> 
> Choo, choooooo!! All aboard!! :haha:

Ahh... yes, I was feeling that too. Hopefully 2013 is our year!!! :happydance:

Is there room for one more in the train?? :dance: choo choo~~~~


----------



## garfie

LXB - There's lots of seats - come and join us MM will be here to punch your ticket soon ( a one stop train to :bfp: land) :winkwink:

MM - I don't know what that is. :blush:

HOTPINK - You sound just like me :haha: far to early to :test: :hugs:

MRS GIBBO - How's my testing twin :haha:

AFM - FF put my ovulation back a day so I doubt it's my month as hubby was MIA :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## gilmore85

garfie mono is also called glandular fever


----------



## garfie

GILMORE - Thanks for the explanation :flower: - aw bless your hubby MM that's not very nice BIG :hugs: to you both.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

garfie I tested this morning as well BFN


----------



## garfie

Hotpink_Mom said:


> garfie I tested this morning as well BFN

Aw so sorry hun for a BFN (or as I like to call a BIG FAT NOT YET!) how many DPO are you and what is your LP?

You are NOT out until the :witch: shows her big fat ugly face.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

garfie said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> garfie I tested this morning as well BFN
> 
> Aw so sorry hun for a BFN (or as I like to call a BIG FAT NOT YET!) how many DPO are you and what is your LP?
> 
> You are NOT out until the :witch: shows her big fat ugly face.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> XClick to expand...

I'm 7dpo and lp is 10-14 it don't like to make up it's mind :haha:


----------



## hopefulmom2

got slight ferning this morning on the microscope, and temp went up slightly, But I was up and tossing and turning about half hour before hand. Bf likes to get up and roam the house, go outside and in and out. I am taking it vaginally and seems to be working.

MM-doesnt sound like alot of fun, hope the 2 weeks 
hotpink-your not out until af shows, dont get your hopes down yet hun
Garfie-that stinks about FF moving your O date, hopefully you still caught it FX
FX for everyone else and hopefully BFP's are coming soon

not sure when I am testing, if AF doesnt show at the beginning of the month, since I believe its when I am due for it, I will test.


----------



## garfie

HOPEFUL - Does that mean you have O or will you have to wait for a bit more ferning to take place? I have a CBFM so don't know a lot about the ferning one.:shrug:

What I do if I take my temps to early or a little later (hubby works shifts) I adjust them and so long as you stick to either adjusting or leaving them surely that can't hurt can it? - I use BBT adjuster :thumbup:

Never tried vaginally - if it works for you that's good though (I have enough with orally lol):dohh:

HOTPINK - Still to early then hun - hey we could be testing triplets (You, Me, MRS GIBBO) if you can wait till Monday :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Razcox

Hello ladies can i join?

Was part of the 2012 team dragon thread but thats a no go now as last cycle was my last chance for a 2012 baby. But nevermind onto 2013!!

We are LTTTCers with multiple losses so its been a rough ride but we are hanging in there :waves:


----------



## garfie

RAZCOX - Welcome I'm sure the other ladies will be here to say :hi: soon

I'm Garfie and also joined this train (a one way ticket to BFP land) :happydance:

So sorry for your multiple losses :cry: you are on a great train here the ladies are lovely :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Razcox

Thank you for the welcome Garfie! I love the little logo you guys have, my siggy is a little full but may have to have a move round to see if i can borrow it LOL


----------



## gilmore85

yay hi raz :wave:


----------



## Razcox

gilmore85 said:


> yay hi raz :wave:

Hey hun! How are you doing? x


----------



## hopefulmom2

Hi Raz, ntmu, and FX for a BFP soon, welcome aboard!!!

took an OPK before showering and its very light, so a negative. I will keep on doing the ferning scope and see what I get in the next few days. It kinda looked like little snowflakes so either it means im beginning to ovulate or its ending. Have to wait until a few more days to see what happens. I will probably order more opks tomorrow so that I can stock up. 

Off to work at the moment, BF has been working and is very tired lately at nights so we have been dtd around 4 in the morning, I hope it doesnt affect the temps. I get up around 7 but this morning was about 6:15, but was still in bed tossing and turning, not sure if it affected the temps. I get off at 7:30 pm, should I hold it until around 8 pm, maybe for about 5 hours? I dont drink enough water so It could be affecting the tests. I will try testing again tonight when I get home and with holding it for a few hours it might change.


----------



## MackMomma8

:wave: Welcome, lxb! You are on the list! 



Razcox said:


> Hello ladies can i join?
> 
> Was part of the 2012 team dragon thread but thats a no go now as last cycle was my last chance for a 2012 baby. But nevermind onto 2013!!
> 
> We are LTTTCers with multiple losses so its been a rough ride but we are hanging in there :waves:

So sorry to hear about your losses. We are coming up on month 8 (9 cycles!) of TTC with a m/c back in Feb, so I was very upset to see my chances for a 2012 baby come and go. :cry: FX'd that 2013 is our year!! :hugs:

AFM, feeling pretty down about this cycles being a wash because of DH's mono. We've only managed to BD once after AF before he got sick, and I just don't think it was close enough to anything to catch. Last month, I lost my chance for a 2012 baby. This month, I lose my chance to become a mom before I'm 30. :cry: Next month.... seems very, very far away.


----------



## Hopeful214

Welcome Razcox!! :hi: Glad you could join us....lots of stick :dust: to you! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hey everyone! Had a weird day today. I don't want to be a symptom spotter this cycle but... I've had a really sensitive nose day and some bad cravings :haha:


----------



## anniepie

come on gibster...get that symptom spotting going...and what about those twigs to pee on??? :devil:


----------



## garfie

MM - BIG :hugs: (timelines never seem to work do they)? I was hoping to have my 3rd by the time I was 40 but hey ho I'll be 41 in August so missed that one :wacko:

HOPEFUL - From what I've read they recommend at least 3 hours consecutive sleep when taking temps - is hubby doing a month of nights if so maybe you can alter the time you take your temp?

I reckon 5 hrs is long enough not to pee :blush: and take another OPK (I think they don't work if you drink a lot not the other way round). Hopefully you haven't missed O - Do you check CM? What is that saying? :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lxb

Woohoo~~ I'm packed up and looking forward to :bfp: land! :dance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

garfie, I may do that wait till monday thats if AF do'nt get me on sunday though.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey girls :) :wave: to all the newbies, welcome aboard!

I've had my results back for this week - 216 :( Not as low as I'd hoped and now have to go back again next week for another bleeding session!! I can see my ttc date of July getting moved back to August at this rate, ugh I just want my body back to normal :hissy:


----------



## garfie

baby_maybe said:


> Hey girls :) :wave: to all the newbies, welcome aboard!
> 
> I've had my results back for this week - 216 :( Not as low as I'd hoped and now have to go back again next week for another bleeding session!! I can see my ttc date of July getting moved back to August at this rate, ugh I just want my body back to normal :hissy:

Maybe it might go quicker now hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EternalWait

Hey guys, just got back from doctors... So frustrated! I said the scan showed ovulation but three days after started af... He said I don't know why. I said I should have already started af when I had the scan he said could be many reasons. Scan showed one polycystic ovary, bloods say that's not the case... Argh! Now he is referring me to a fertility unit as he has no answers....

Only thing useful was that folic acid and b12 are down and therefore I have to up my intake, which I have been doing for last six weeks so hopefully that will show up in new blood tests (which I didn't know I needed because they sent the request to the wrong address!) and apparently I need a double MMR! Argh!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, no, EW!! Shots are no fun. :nope: I'm sorry your doc couldn't give you more answers, but at least he's referring you to a specialist and hopefully they can sort it out. :hugs:


----------



## EternalWait

Yeah, that's what I keep thinking... But then the pessimist in me kicks in and thinks my body can't even go wrong properly!! Lol. Don't mind me, having a self-pitying fest tonight! Will all seem better tomorrow, bloods before work tomorrow and fertility clinic booked for 30th may... Was the earlier appointment they had.... Let's hope miracles happen and I go and they tell me I already caught a bean! 

Anyway, enough feeling sorry for myself... How is everyone else coping? Hope we see some pretty Bfps soon, everyone on the train deserves it so much! Fxd!


----------



## MackMomma8

www.999reasonstolaugh.com

I think we could all use a laugh. :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies....

Sorry about your of move garfie...that stinks.

Mack - you are right we all need to laugh.

Eternal - I think it is great you got reefed...now you will have someone who knows what they a re doing. I have polycystic looking ovaries but no pcos.....sometimes that just happens I think.

Arm - still waiting to of...3 days after trigger. So crazy but it seems my body works better without all these drugs.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

TTCBaby are you doing IUI or what?


----------



## EternalWait

Cheers ttc117 nice to know it's not just my body! And it is better that I will be talking to experts. 

Mm... Sometimes it's easy to forget to laugh, but you are right, we do need to! It's not going to help if we get too strung out!


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: everyone, sounds like a lot of people having a rough week

Finally a + OPK for me, so we'll see what lies at the end of the 2WW rainbow. 

(Loved the Lady Gaga bit, :haha:)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Girls.... :bfp: :happydance:

CTP Picture


----------



## pink2013

I'm new here and I would love to join. I'm hoping for a 2013 baby


----------



## feety pyjamas

Congratulations Mrs Gibbo! xxxx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Thank you! Soooooooo excited!! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Mrs Gibbo :wohoo: the trains 1st :bfp:

:happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh wow!!! Congratulations, Mrs Gibbo!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Thanks everyone! I'm shaking so much and I just want to cry (with happiness of course! :haha:) The DH is quietly happy and very proud of himself!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrs gibbo- huge huge congrats. Wow 9 do...let's here some symptoms

Hot pink - no iui just timed intercourse.


----------



## EternalWait

Mrs gibbo that's fantastic news!! Congratulations!! That's the first thing that has cheered me up today!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Metallic taste in mouth, Dog nose :haha: nausea (from the strange smells!), exhausted, loads of CM :blush: Backache, slightly crampy and gassy as hell :haha:
I'm pretty sure the ticker should be slightly further along as I ovulate on CD11. Hmmmmmm :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

EternalWait said:


> Mrs gibbo that's fantastic news!! Congratulations!! That's the first thing that has cheered me up today!

Thank you honey! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Woot woot!!!! First choo choo train baby!!!!


----------



## Hopeful214

Congrats on ur :bfp: Mrs Gibbo our first 2013 baby!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

pink2013, welcome hun! How long have you been trying?



Congrats Mrs. Gibbo!!! :happydance: This is awesome news.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Gibbo, have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Well I couldnt hold it, but will hold it for a while then test again before I go to bed. He dont work nights but left early this morning, I got at least 3 hours of sleep but was tossing and turning the last hour so not sure if it counts. Feeling crampy here and its CD 11. I am not due to ovulate until May 6th, so hopefully can test the weekend I have vacation on the 19th if AF doesnt come before then.


----------



## gilmore85

Wohoo our fist of many congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

MRS GIBBO - What a nice post to wake up to (will miss you as my testing partner) but wooohoooo wonderful wonderful news - Okay ladies we need more of us to get off in :bfp: land any volunteers :rofl:

HOTPINK - Are we still testing Monday? (if I can make it):haha:

MOUSE - Hopefully at the end of the 2WW is a HUGE :bfp: :hugs:

PINK - :hi: I'm Garfie and I'm fairly new on this train, I'm sure MM will be here to punch your ticket soon for your one stop train to :bfp: land :happydance:

TTC - Thanks hun, we're all settled in our new home it was worth it - still waiting for "New Home New Baby" :haha:

AFM - 4DPO not a lot to report just the usual twinges and cramps (prob my endo though) and nothing to get excited about!

Good Luck to you all

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Rosie06

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Girls.... :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> CTP Picture

WOOHOO first :bfp: congratultions!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razcox

Mrs Gibbo - Congrates on the BFP :happydance:

Pink - Welcome! Another newbie to the group here x

10/11pdo i think so i POAS just an IC, BFN so nothing to report here. Shouldnt be surpised really as i have never gotten a bfp at 11 dpo with an IC!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Garfie - fxed for you!!!!

afm - I finally got a temp rise...In the 3 years I have ttc I have never had such a symptomless ov....crazy....maybe that is what I needed...hopefully that is a good sign. Yipee for finally oving!


----------



## Razcox

TTCbaby - Woop woop for temp rise!!! Come on then troops get onto it and storm that egg!!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Temp dropped .4 took it early so it adjusted to .2 below yesterdays. Took an opk last night and it was neg. did the ferning scope this morning twice and didnt see anything, so taking it as yesterday was a fluke or something else. They looked more like salt crystals yesterday not sure what I was seeing. I did leave it on for almost an hour also. Cant wait for my softcups to come in the mail, I have a sample packet coming. Also going to order more opks. Like mentioned before I am not due to ovulate until the 6th of May, if the soy did work might earlier. If I dont O this cycle will not do the Soy next. 

FX for more BFP's soon!!!!


----------



## garfie

RAZCOX - Why are you using an IC (are they the digital) aren't FRER supposed to be more sensitive - still early though hun fingers crossed.:flower:

TTC - Thanks hun - Yay for a temp rise now get at it like :bunny: 

AFM - Still 4DPO Is it time to POAS yet :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mrsswaffer

I bought myself a ferning microscope thingy and just tried it for laughs (to see what negative looks like) - it's CD6 for me. Anyway, it was all ferny!! I don't ov til about CD16 or 17, so I'm not going to document it on my chart; I was just playing with it really. :p


----------



## Razcox

Garfie - IC is just a little strip, yes FRER are better but the internet cheapies are just that cheap!! They fill the POAS urge without costing a small fourtune :)

mrsswaffer - Never tried one of them before, will have to keep us posted on it x


----------



## MackMomma8

:happydance: OMG I love that we have our first 2013 baby on the way already!!! Congrats, Gibbo!!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Its only the first of many hopefully!!! Cant wait for MORE BFP's. Who said 13 was unlucky?


----------



## nicki01

Can i jump on! 13 is my lucky number! The :witch: is due for me on the 14th may so im going to test on the 13th just to if i can make even more lucky for me :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

Welcome, nicki01!! Good luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## onebumpplease

Congratulations on the BFP. So happy for you :) 

I am out AF arrived late last night, so it won't be a Jan'13 baby for me. Maybe we can make a Feb'13 baby. Hoping and Wishing for the best (usual down couple of days of first cycle, but can feel positivity returning).


----------



## garfie

RAZCOX - :dohh: IC (Internet cheapie) you're right I'm stocked up on them too :haha:

MRS W - I think HOPEFUL is the one who also has a ferning thingy - maybe have a word with her, I have a CBFM and that's enough of a gadget for me :wacko:

NICKI - :hi: nice to see you on the train - Next stop :bfp: land :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

onebumpplease said:


> Congratulations on the BFP. So happy for you :)
> 
> I am out AF arrived late last night, so it won't be a Jan'13 baby for me. Maybe we can make a Feb'13 baby. Hoping and Wishing for the best (usual down couple of days of first cycle, but can feel positivity returning).

:hugs: :hugs: Sorry to hear about AF coming. I already know I'm out this cycle to, before I even ov'd, because of DH's mono. :cry: FX'd for February babies!! My 30th birthday is Feb 5, and a baby would be a nice pressie. :flower:


----------



## Twag

Fingers crossed MM for a Feb'13 baby I know you can do it :hug:


----------



## Needababynow

You got this MM!


----------



## baby_maybe

Aaarrggghhhh Mrs Gibbo, I can't believe I missed this! Massive congratulations to you :) H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## mommy_of_7

can I join???


----------



## ttcbaby117

Raz - from your lips to Gods ears...I hope they storm that egg with all they have!

hopeful - fxed for you

Nicki - welcome!

onebump - sorry hun...I hate when that happens.

Garfie - testing at 4dop is a bit early...LOL...but I totally understand how you feel! I am about 1 dpo and am ready to test...hehehhehe

Mommy - welcome! 

afm - so happy I finally Oved....other than that I just want to know if it worked......


----------



## Rosie06

im just waiting now for AF to finisht then can get on with POAS to check for ovulation 

ive worked out that next AF or should i say when i get my BFP (ha ha) will be whiile we are away on holiday we are going on our 1st family holiday back to the place were we were when we found out i was pregnant with dd after IVF hoping its a good omen :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

Rosie - you and me both. Me and DH will be on our anniversary trip when my cycle is set to start or NOT START...Oh I do hope I get my bfp on vacation....wouldnt it be awesome for both of us?


----------



## Rosie06

ttcbaby117 said:


> Rosie - you and me both. Me and DH will be on our anniversary trip when my cycle is set to start or NOT START...Oh I do hope I get my bfp on vacation....wouldnt it be awesome for both of us?

words cant even describe how amazing it would be!!!! hopefully a nice relaxing holiday is what we need to help us on our way!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thats right...nice relaxing and then the result....and beautiful bfp!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Just ordered 100 ovulation test strips and 20 pregnancy tests strips all for under 18 dollars. Will start testing with the rest of the ones that I have, these are due on or before Monday. I am just CD 12, Last cycle was 37 days, maybe shorter cycle this month due to its only been since March 5th that I took the Nuvaring out.


----------



## MackMomma8

Welcome mommy_of_7!!! :wave: I will get you on the list once I'm on a computer and not my iPod. :haha: are you really a mom of seven? Thats amazing! When will you be testing next?


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome mommy_of_7 :flower:


hope everyone is well and has fun plans for the upcoming weekend, I hope we have a few bfps come this time next week! :dust::dust:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Welcome mommy_of_7
FXed for BFP soon
hope to see more BFP's

AFM, I skipped my temp this morning was tossing and turning for an hour before waking and really didnt want it to be off. Will do an opk later today after returning from taking daughter to the dr and will do my saliva ferning even though I think its early since should ovulate around the 6th of May.


----------



## Razcox

MM &#8211; My 30th is on the 20th feb and i really wanted a child before i was 30. I think next cycle is my last go at this so i am in the same boat!

Onebump &#8211; Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

Nicki and mum of 7 welcome to the group! x

Remembered to take my temp today and it was a nice 37.18 so fingers crossed it stays nice and high the next few days :)


----------



## garfie

RAZCOX - That looks like a good temp to me hun (higher than I've ever had):cry:

ONEBUMP - Nasty :witch: sorry she rode into town hun.

NICKI & MUMOF7 - Welcome to the train - one stop all the way to :bfp:land :happydance:

HOPEFUL - What about changing the time you take your temp as you always seem to be awake tossing and turning - that way it won't be out what do you reckon?:flower:

ROSIE - How amazing would that be and quite a story to tell the kiddies.:hugs:

TTC - You would have been so proud of me I resisted :haha:

AFM - I'm due to go for my 7DPO bloods unfortunately it falls over the weekend (due to FF putting my O date back by one day) do you think it would be okay to go for them on 6DPO or have I missed out yet again?:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Razcox

Garfie - I would say go in tomorrow rather then risk missing out again, FF has been known to be wrong before x

Right am i being nuts or can anyone else see a faint line on this test? I posted it on another thread as a BFN but on my work computer i think i can see a line?? Of course i might just be going mad :wacko:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0190.jpg


----------



## garfie

RAZCOX - That's what I thought - I just thought I'd throw it out there. Thanks
How many DPO are you know - I will have a look at your stick in a min. (That temp is quite high tho hun so fingers crossed).

:hugs:

X


----------



## Razcox

Well i am not 100% on my dpo i could be 11/12dpo so early still esp on an IC. I'm not sure tbh i think i may have line eye!


----------



## garfie

RAZCOX - Fingers crossed for you hun - how long is your LP :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Razcox

garfie said:


> RAZCOX - Fingers crossed for you hun - how long is your LP :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

My LP is 14DPO so AF could show up anytime after sunday, will be temping now to check so i dont get caught out. I think 13DPO is the earliest i have gotten a BFP before so will see what happens. I think i will POAS tomorrow then leave it until monday if AF hasnt turned up and temps are still good.

When are you testing? x


----------



## garfie

RAZCOX - I will be testing Monday (if I last that long :haha:) I will 9/10DPO - early I know. My LP is anywhere between 8 and 14 days :dohh:

Hey we can be testing twins :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Razcox

garfie said:


> RAZCOX - I will be testing Monday (if I last that long :haha:) I will 9/10DPO - early I know. My LP is anywhere between 8 and 14 days :dohh:
> 
> Hey we can be testing twins :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

LOL yeah we can :happydance:

Sigh so bored today work is dead!!! Still got tomorrow off which will be nice :)


----------



## Hopeful214

I'm in my TWW i'll be testing May 9th...uuuggghhhh what seems like forever!! BUT im hoping for my :bfp:


----------



## feety pyjamas

This TWW is killing me. I am 5dpo and tearing my hair out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Garfie - I am soooo proud of you...LOL....the last time they did my test it was 6 dpo...she said just to make sure I came in the afternoon so that it was closer to 7dpo. Not sure if that made a difference as it was still borderline for me but it was an unmedicated cycle.

raz - I cant see anything hun sorry but I am never good at seeing those lines....but test again and lets take a look again.



214 and feety - I know how you ladies feel. My af is due around may 4th and I am already wanting to know...Horrible huh!


----------



## garfie

feety pyjamas said:


> This TWW is killing me. I am 5dpo and tearing my hair out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:haha: me too - time to Symptom Spot to pass the time - mine is easy NO SYMPTOMS lol.

When are you planning on testing hun? Me and RAZCOX are testing Monday (if we can last :dohh:) Possibly HOTPINK too :happydance:

HOPEFUL - It will be here before you know it :winkwink: I hope you get a :bfp: :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hopeful214

ttcbaby117 said:


> Garfie - I am soooo proud of you...LOL....the last time they did my test it was 6 dpo...she said just to make sure I came in the afternoon so that it was closer to 7dpo. Not sure if that made a difference as it was still borderline for me but it was an unmedicated cycle.
> 
> raz - I cant see anything hun sorry but I am never good at seeing those lines....but test again and lets take a look again.
> 
> 
> 
> 214 and feety - I know how you ladies feel. My af is due around may 4th and I am already wanting to know...Horrible huh!


Lol you and me both were not even done with the :sex: and i want to know!! Lol I just got my package of wondfos today in the mail now im anxious to use them...:blush:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh that is such a temptation to have them sitting there LOL....I dont keep them in the house for that reason...I tear through them....hahahaha


----------



## garfie

TTC - Every time I open the cupboard in the bathroom I have them screaming at me "Pee on me." I have to shut the cupboard and walk away, it gets harder each DPO :haha: ttc certainly does drive us (normally sane) ladies mad - good job we've all got each other :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## feety pyjamas

aw thank you - I hope we all get BFP's I will be 9DPO on Monday - is that too early to test? xxxxxxx


----------



## feety pyjamas

As for symptom spotting - I have done nothing else! 1-4dpo nausea, cramping, sore bbs, headaches. Today - nowt ::(: except from an upset stomach but I have IBS and ulcerative colitis so that's probably why. Babydust to all xx


----------



## MackMomma8

Ooo sounds like we are gonna see a whole load of :bfp: on Monday!! So excited! Can't wait for you girls to test! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful214

Garfie and TTC, Well since this is my box of wondfos we'll see how long they can last me hopefully i dont have to use them long and get a :bfp: on my first one :haha: wishful thinking


----------



## feety pyjamas

Ladies - probably a stupid question but how do I put in all of the lovely wee smiley faces that you all have? TA x


----------



## garfie

FEETY - Depends upon your LP hun - sometimes I don't make it to 9DPO so if I do I treat myself and :test: - it's entirely personal choice hun :winkwink:

Hey another IBS sufferer :flower: not nice is it? that's why I can't pay to much attention to twinges and cramps (cos it's probably gas :blush::blush:)
or the endo :growlmad:

MM - I don't think I will be having one hubby was MIA near O - but I will still be keeping my fingers crossed for the other ladies :thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hopeful214

If you select quick reply and at the bottom it says "Go advanced" click that button then the smileys will show up :thumbup:


----------



## feety pyjamas

:thumbup::hugs2:


----------



## feety pyjamas

Oh no I really feel for you hun. IBS etc is bad enough on it's own.:growlmad: I feel like I am getting my hopes up too much and I am going to be so disappointed when I test! Must have PMA. Thank goodness I found you all because you are keeping me sane!:kiss:


----------



## MackMomma8

garfie said:


> FEETY - Depends upon your LP hun - sometimes I don't make it to 9DPO so if I do I treat myself and :test: - it's entirely personal choice hun :winkwink:
> 
> Hey another IBS sufferer :flower: not nice is it? that's why I can't pay to much attention to twinges and cramps (cos it's probably gas :blush::blush:)
> or the endo :growlmad:
> 
> MM - I don't think I will be having one hubby was MIA near O - but I will still be keeping my fingers crossed for the other ladies :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Ugh, I hate my IBS. I agree, any twinges/cramps are most likely gas and not anything else. I also get morning nausea almost everyday (I have other stomach problems as well) so I can't even count that as a symptom! :wacko:

garfie, you never know... you aren't out til you're out! :hugs: I feel the same way about this month, though. DH started off with a bad migraine over a week ago... that we found out on Monday is mono. :cry: So, no chance this month, and no chance next month, either.


----------



## garfie

MM - :hugs: to you that must be awful for you both. When are you due to O and does mono mean you can't or is hubby to poorly :flower:

I know I'm not out yet and I have lasted one day longer than the last cycle (18 days in total last month :cry:) and tomorrow I am going for my 7DPO test even though I will only be 6DPO ssshhh :haha:

FEETY - These are all a lovely group of ladies and we are all bound for :bfp: land aren't we ladies PMA PMA :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hopeful214

:thumbup: Sure are..PMA PMA!!:happydance:and if you ever feel like you need :hugs: we'll be here to give it to ya!! :thumbup:


----------



## feety pyjamas

Sorry to hear about DH mackmomma. FX for him getting well soon.:hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

garfie said:


> RAZCOX - That looks like a good temp to me hun (higher than I've ever had):cry:
> 
> ONEBUMP - Nasty :witch: sorry she rode into town hun.
> 
> NICKI & MUMOF7 - Welcome to the train - one stop all the way to :bfp:land :happydance:
> 
> HOPEFUL - What about changing the time you take your temp as you always seem to be awake tossing and turning - that way it won't be out what do you reckon?:flower:
> 
> ROSIE - How amazing would that be and quite a story to tell the kiddies.:hugs:
> 
> TTC - You would have been so proud of me I resisted :haha:
> 
> AFM - I'm due to go for my 7DPO bloods unfortunately it falls over the weekend (due to FF putting my O date back by one day) do you think it would be okay to go for them on 6DPO or have I missed out yet again?:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

it certainly would!

i would go in 2moro and get them done but ask if you should go back on monday aswell x


----------



## Rosie06

Razcox said:


> Garfie - I would say go in tomorrow rather then risk missing out again, FF has been known to be wrong before x
> 
> Right am i being nuts or can anyone else see a faint line on this test? I posted it on another thread as a BFN but on my work computer i think i can see a line?? Of course i might just be going mad :wacko:
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0190.jpg

i think i can actually see a line hun, retest in the mornng! fx'd for you x


----------



## hakunamatata

I think I see a line!! FX! :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

I think I see a line too, good luck hun, I really hope it's a bfp for you :dust::dust:


----------



## EternalWait

MM- can ibs cause morning nausea? Because I get that quite alot, and I have been trying to get my doctor to consider ibs as I constantly have trouble with my stomach, plus I am pretty much completely lactose intolerant, which doesn't help :S 

I am feeling a little more positive today... Supposed to ov soon but nothing on the opks yet :( but, and sorry for the tmi, I feel very wet- almost to the point that I worry the witch has appear early!! Arch, wish I could work out my body, but pick up latest blood results on Monday or tuesday so inching closer to answers :)


----------



## hopefulmom2

Thats a consideration, moving it to 6 am, at least the tcoyf adjusts temps when not taken at normal time. I am not really trying trying, if it happens it happens. I would like a Summer 2013 baby. Right now we are ntnp type of thing. Maybe get a normal cycle or at least have a feeling of when I O in my cycle. 

FX for some BFP's soon.
Welcome new ladies to the train!!
:dust:


----------



## feety pyjamas

I think I can see a line too! FX'd x


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I got my lines at 9dpo! It is possible!


----------



## ttcbaby117

garfie - oh that is hilarious...like being an addict but instead a POAS Addicted!!!!

feety - 9 dpo is a bit early but just keep it in your mind that it is early so if you see a bfn then dont get to upset. It all depends how you deal with bfn's on an emotional level. I dont deal with them well so I try my hardest not to test. Were you on a natural cycle or are you doing any fertility meds?

hopeful - I really hope that happens. it would be awesome...bfp right outta gate!



eternal - I do think IBS can cause some forms of nausea but it it would be best to ask your dr. 

afm - I have felt sick all day...nausea when I dont eat and I want to eat EVERYTHING in the kitchen. I am putting this down to the trigger shot which I was warned will give you pg symptoms. Gotta love that!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Garfie, I have endo too. It worries me because every month I'm off bcp, the more likely it'll come back. It definitely feels like there's a deadline.


Good luck for Monday everyone! :thumbup: ASM, I'm waiting for crosshairs on ff, happily carrying out SMEP.


----------



## MackMomma8

EternalWait said:


> MM- can ibs cause morning nausea? Because I get that quite alot, and I have been trying to get my doctor to consider ibs as I constantly have trouble with my stomach, plus I am pretty much completely lactose intolerant, which doesn't help
> )


I think it can. In my case, what happens is my IBS flares up, causing constipation most of the time. With my bowels not moving, my stomach kind of "stops". When that happens, anything I eat the night before doesnt get digested and emptied from my stomach overnight like it should. Depending on how awful my IBS flares is how bad the nausea is in the morning.

Sorry if that was oddly TMI, I just know what it feels like to have stomach/bowel problems and not have doctors take you seriously abbot them.


----------



## EternalWait

Cheers MM. I will push it again when I go back- may help e plain some underlying issue that is preventing us from conceiving. 

TTC- I am the same with bfn, find them very hard to deal with And get very upset, so I tend to avoid it unless I get very late Nd then always assume it will be negative even though I secretly will that second line to appear!


----------



## Twag

Re: the test I think I can see a faint line :dust: for you

Re: IBS I do not know what the symptoms are but I was ill for a year sick all the time stomach swelling TMI bad toilet goings on and very tired and ill looking and had all kinds of tests and it turns out that I am intolerant to Gluten now I don't eat it I am so much better but I would push push push at the doctors as they never listen! I will slap my (old) doctor if it has messed with my chances of conceiving!! :grr:


----------



## Anababe

Hey ladies, could I join you please? :) :flower:

We are on cycle #5 and due to ov tomorrow or Sunday. I have 3 children but it will be my first baby with my current partner so really hoping I can give him a BFP very soon :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

ANNA - Welcome aboard I'm sure MM will be along soon to punch your one way ticket to :bfp: land.::happydance:

My name's Garfie and I have two children from my x hubby and would love another with my new hubby (we have been trying since our m/c last June) 2 years nearly in total :cry:

TWAG - I guess I'm quite lucky with my IBS I eat what I want and take my chances but if it irritates it boy do I know about it :blush:

MOUSE - Did you know the only time endo sleeps is when you are pregnant - how weird is that, gotta get pregnant in the first place though :winkwink:

TTC/Eternal - Let's all hope then that the next stick you pee on (providing it isn't a pencil/branch etc) gives you a huge :bfp:

AFM - I have just been for my 7DPO (although it was only 6DPO) blood test so hopefully that will bring some good news.

Another thing how proud am I? My son who has autism (aged 11) had to make a speech this morning in front of the local paper, councillors, teachers mums and dads. They had to choose a charity to represent, talk and make an information board about. (He choose Wishing Well an Autistic Charity) There was him and another girl speaking (she cried off sick) so he got up there all by himself and presented it and answered questions - I can tell you the tears were flowing :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:howdy: Welcome Anababe!!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Welcome Anababe, FX for BFP soon!!

I have chronic constipation, never been fully dx with IBS, but everything I eat gives me bloat and gas and I can go sometimes 4 days to a week without having a Bowel movement. I so know how you ladies feel at times. I can also feel my bowels moving down, its very painful. The doctors only suggest that I take a laxative/stool softener daily. I have had testing done when I was 16 but I am almost 30 now, maybe should have it re-evaluated. I know its not causing me to not get pregnant because I can if I try hard enough or just let my body do it on its own. Still going to OPK until I get a positive, when the tests come might do 2 a day one before work and one when I get home. I have to work a 12-9 shift tonight so it sucks and going to be a long night.


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to the group Anababe :flower:


----------



## Hopeful214

Garfie that is an amazing story you must be a very proud mommy!!

Welcome Ana!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Welcome Anababe!! Good luck with this cycle!! :dust: PS- your baby is freaking ADORABLE!!!


----------



## nicki01

I really must drop in more often! So many posts since i last visited!! So i think im in my fertile period, due to ovulate 30th april! Can anyone tell me why i feel like someone has left a bowling ball in my uterus!! So much pressure its uncomfy to bend over!! Is this related?? Im really really new to all this so im sorry for any silly questions i come up with!


----------



## MackMomma8

nicki, how long have you been of birth control? I know that anything and everything is possible after BC, it can take your body a few months to regulate itself and get used to making it's own hormones again.


----------



## nicki01

This is my first month off it so yes it will be lucky if it was to happen straight away! I was only off bc for one month when i fell with my daughter so keeping my fingers crossed but not trying to built up my hopes to much!


----------



## feety pyjamas

:wave:Hi everyone - welcome anababe - I love checking in after a hard day at work to catch up with you all. This is our first cycle ttc and I'm not on any fertility meds just now - FXd I won't need any but you never know! How is everyone? xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ana - welcome hun! Good luck!

Garfie - what a wonderful story....you must be so proud of him!

Nicki - welcome....I do pray history repeats itself and you get that bfp quickly!

feety - I hope no meds are needed either...

afm - still feel nausea on and off....that trigger shot really creeps up on you...I am about 3-4 dpo!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hey everyone! Hope you're having a good friday! I'm all bunged up with cold :( but I got paid today so have been doing some essential shopping :haha: plus I put £250 in my Baby Fund! 

Anyone got any plans for the weekend? I'm doing nothing tonight but I'm going to see a band tomorrow! :dance: Have to get someone else to buy the drinks so no one can see I'm not drinking! :rofl:


----------



## garfie

TTC/HOPEFUL - Oh yes I looked like the cat that got the cream :happydance:

GIBBO - Why don't you tell everyone you are on antibiotics (for your cold) and you cannot drink :winkwink:

I am taking my boys out tomorrow for a special tea (as the eldest did really well today) :flower:

FEETY - Lets hope you don't need any meds good luck hun :hugs:

NICKI - I really hope history repeats itself for you........ I really hope history repeats itself for you :flower:

AFM - Still 6DPO went for the bloods today wasn't to much of a bruise :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

garfie said:


> GIBBO - Why don't you tell everyone you are on antibiotics (for your cold) and you cannot drink :winkwink:
> X

Genius!


----------



## nicki01

Thankyou ladies! Huge congrats mrs gibbo!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Antibiotics don't cure a cold. :p


----------



## garfie

I know that you know that (most people don't) okay she could say for a sinus infection is that better Mrs W?:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mrsswaffer

;) Some sort of infection is good. Hehe!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - well garfie me and you are cycle buddies now....FF changed my ov date so now I am 5 dpo NOT 3 dpo.

nausea isnt so bad to day so maybe the trigger shot is almost out of my system.


----------



## hopefulmom2

I am 14dpo and still have like 12 days before Ovulation according to the charts, but took soy this month so it could come early. I have been feeling like I want to throw up all day, twinges in my left side and having alot of bouts of hiccups. Was going to do an opk before bed but not sure I wanna know if its just negative. I will do one tomorrow evening around 6 pm as I get off at 5 pm. Oh and my breasts are very tender and itchy. More EWCM also, but Neg opk's.


----------



## garfie

HOPEFUL - Hi hun I'm confused, easily done:wacko: How can you be waiting for O and also be 14 days passed O? Do you mean you are on CD14? As for soy I've never used it. Is it because your cycles are long? Or because O is later? - Sorry for all the questions but how do you learn anything without asking eh:winkwink: 

TTC - I am 7DPO - I hope the trigger shot is out of your system - I just can't imagine the side effects (nausea from IBS is bad enough):flower:

AFM - I am on 7DPO - nothing to report as yet.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I used Soy after coming off the Implant because my first cycle then was 49 days! :wacko: I took it on clomid days and that cycle ended up 28 days just like it always used to be. I found they made me REALLY hot though! It was how I would imagine a hot flush to feel! :haha:


----------



## hopefulmom2

I meant CD 14, Sorry, I would of confused myself, but it says I ovulate around May 6th or 7th. I wanted to try to see if the soy would help me ovulate earlier. Last month I had a 37 day cycle, which was the first one off Nuvaring. I have also heard of some ladies getting symptoms after taking the Soy. Really hope I can tell when I ovulate, at least track my cycles for a few months. hope everyone had a nice weekend!!!


----------



## hopefulmom2

If I have partial ferns on the scope when will I get full and also a positive opk? I got partial today since they do not cover it all. Maybe the Soy did its job and I will O earlier than expected. having some twinges in my sides might just be gas though, I will do an opk when I return home from work after holding it for a few hours.


----------



## lovelyb

Huge CONGRATS mrsgibbo!!!!! Wishing you a h&h 9 months:)

AFM, I'm out... Grrr!! On to next cycle for me. Getting blood work done this cycle an DH is having a SA so hopefully we'll get some answers as to why it's taking to long to get preggers :shrug: My gyn also says she might put me on clomid. Kinda nervous about taking a pill to help with ovulation as I o on my own. 

Has anyone else taken clomid but already o on their own?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry about :witch: lovelyb. Good luck this month!

I hope everyone is having a good weekend. I got my crosshairs! And I'm pretty sure we timed :sex: well, so we'll see. I'm kind of looking forward to a break from it. :rofl: Today is 3 dpo.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lovely - sorry about af

Mouse - yeah for good timing...that always makes me feel positive.


----------



## RAFwife

Butting right in here...any room for another 2013 passenger?!

My hubby has been saying all week 2013 is our year, and it's definitely lucky for us...so I decided to come and join a 2013 group to hopefully prove him right!!

We're on to cycle 7 now, trying for number one. I've recently sought medical advice and due to get my bloods taken on the 8th of May...hoping for no news but keen to know if there are any problems. I've been charting, using OPKs, taking folic acid, using preseed/conceive plus, softcups and cut out caffeine. If anyone has any other suggestions please feel free!

Looking forward to hearing of some 2013 bfps :)


----------



## garfie

RAF - Hi and welcome to our HUGE train - one stop :bfp: land I'm sure MM will be along soon to punch your ticket :happydance:

I'm Garfie and I have been trying ttc since our m/c in June of last year - 2 years in total trying :cry: I temp, use the CBFM, OPKs Folic Acid and this cycle grapefruit juice. I have quite short cycles so I am thinking of using Vit B6 complex (hopefully I won't need it :haha:).

LOVELY - Sorry the :witch: got you hun :flower: I know absolutely nothing about clomid but wish you lots of luck at your appointment :hugs:

MOUSE - Our timing this month was rubbish as hubby went MIA around O time :dohh: - hope you have better luck

HOPEFUL - How did your OPK go - are they still negative?

AFM - I am 8DPO and will be testing tomorrow (I know it's early) but........ last month I never got to :test: so I figured what the heck :wacko: (unless the :witch: sneaks up in my sleep) Is anyone with me tomorrow?

:hugs:

X


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is okay... Feeling a little stressed today- been so stressed this week that dtd was the last thing on my mind, so pretty sure that the last time was Monday- but this should have been my fertile period... Opks haven't shown anything strong, just faint lines, but now starting to upset myself thinking that even on a month where we are hitting the right days it's not happening, so missing the blinking days isn't gonna help!! Argh! So annoyed with myself! 


Waiting for new supply of opks so will see if hopefully I haven't completely missed it, after I o'd two weeks late last month!!


----------



## feety pyjamas

Hi Garfie - I am 8dpo tomorrow and will be testing too. I know it's early but I can't help myself! I have been having increasing cramps and stabbing pains in my lower right abdomen that I have never noticed before. Not sure if this is a sign of the :witch:. Any ideas ladies? I'm new to this! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

FEETY - woohoo testing twins - I have also been having a sharp cramp on and off throughout a few days (probably gas for me :blush:)

What type of test are you using? I have the 10ml internet ones (as well as a few others :haha:) can't you tell I am a POAS addict :blush:

How long is your LP hun? Hope this is it for you I will see you in the morning peesticks at the ready :happydance:

ETERNAL - :hugs: maybe you only had a short surge hun and the OPK didn't pick it up - do you temp at all?:flower:

Anyone else with FEETY & ME :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## feety pyjamas

garfie - I also have lots of the IC's and have turned into a POAS addict too! This is my first time charting so not exactly sure what LP is but i'm thinking about 15 days what about you? I am crossing everything so hard in the hope this is it for us! xx


----------



## garfie

FEETY - LP is the days between ovulation (do you use FF to chart) and the :witch: arriving. :flower: So you are expecting your AF in about 7 days?

Last month my cycle from start to finish was 18 days only - so I never know when I am going to get the :witch: until she flies in :cry:

Most people's LP doesn't change but O can change due to stress, medication, travelling etc.

IC it is then (got one or two of them :haha:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## EternalWait

Garfie- I have not tempd until now, but bought a thermometer with the opks I just bought, so will start straight after af leaves... That's the best time to start isn't it? Last month I o'd when I should have started af, then started af three days later- and that was a scan that showed ovulation, so it's all messing up again- that's why I thought temping would helpe know what is happening...


----------



## feety pyjamas

Garfie - yes that's what the figures say but I'm not sure! good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## garfie

ETERNAL - You can temp while on AF if you wish I do

Remember temping can only tell you after you have ovulated. OPK's/CBFM etc tell you when O is approaching.

Do you use FF they have a chart where you can enter your temps in (very easy to use).

Remember take your temp the same time every day before moving, talking, eating, smoking or anything else you may do before getting out of bed :winkwink:

Well as you can see by my chart my temps start of low (then hopefully I O) then my temps remain in the higher range until the :witch: gets me :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EternalWait

Cheers garfie, I will set myself up with a chart tomorrow :) it's all about feeling like I am doing everything I possibly can :) may just start as soon as it gets here then, then hopefully will see a pattern emerge ASAP :)


----------



## hopefulmom2

OPK's are negative, do not even see any darker line than before. The ferning scope showed some ferns at like around 11 pm last night, but nothing this morning, not sure if I did it wrong or I didnt put enough saliva on it. I will try again tonight as long as I wait 3 hours to take it after brushing my teeth should be ok. will take another opk tonight. I am hoping they show improvement so I can see how long my cycles can be. I am not sure if I ovulated at all last cycle due to just coming off the nuvaring.

Welcome aboard RAF!!! FX 2013 is your year!!

Feety and Garfie, FX for BFP soon!!!

Eternal I temp only after AF stops due to I started temping vaginally. I did miss this morning though


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind if I join :) this would be baby #2 for us. Our first took 2 years to conceive so I hope this baby doesn't take as long.

We started ttc mid cycle on April 20th (my birthday) and we may have caught the egg. I've had some spotting which I hope is IB. Also had backaache, cramps etc all these are af and pregnancy symptoms for me though. I have been feeling nauseous though. AF is due on May 2nd. :dust: to all :)


----------



## feety pyjamas

8dpo BFN :( good luck garfie x


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Good luck Testing ladies! :dust:
I bought the CB digi OPKs because I can see anything I convince myself to see! The smiley faces are pretty open and shut! :rofl:


----------



## gilmore85

hey sequeena i remember when you were still trying for Thomas hope it happens quicker 2nd time around for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping85

I'll join :)


----------



## garfie

FEETY - So sorry hun - still early though.:flower:

AFM - 9DPO BFN - I will keep testing until the :witch: rides into town :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Twag

:dust: to all that are testing today :hugs:

:hi: to all the new ladies on the train :hi:


----------



## garfie

SEQUEENA - Hi and welcome aboard - let's hope you caught the little eggy everything sounds promising for you hun - when will you be testing?:winkwink:

HOPING - Hi and welcome I'm sure MM will be along shortly to punch your one way ticket to :bfp: land :happydance:

HOPEFUL - I guess I would start after :witch: if I temped vaginally too :haha:

MRS GIBBO - How are you feeling today?:flower:

AFM - I tested at 9DPO have had a temp increase but tomorrow is the day when things usually go South so we will see until the :witch: shows her face I guess I live in PUPO land.:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Twag

Garfie - sorry but what is PUPO land??

:dust: that AF does not show!


----------



## garfie

:rofl: Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (keeps the hope alive)............

You know the drill while in the tww no alcohol, gentle exercise, every symptom in the book etc etc.

That is until the :witch: shows and then most of us (I'm sure) have a glass or two of :wine: and eat most things that are bad for us :blush: until it's time to start all over again.:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Twag

Ahh :haha: sounds good to me I am hoping that this TWW has worked out for you :dust:


----------



## garfie

Me too - but not holding out much hope as hubby was MIA around O time - so unless he's got strong swimmers :cry:

Thanks anyway for the good wishes - where are you in your cycle hun?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Twag

I am not TTC just charting to work out what my cycles are doing before we TTC later in the year for #1 but I am CD15 my temp shot up this morning so think I Ovd prob yesterday but will see what FF thinks

You never know it only takes 1 so fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

I hope AF stays away for you garfie :dust::dust:



I'm already bored of this week! wake me when it's saturday :sleep::haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

lovelyb said:


> Huge CONGRATS mrsgibbo!!!!! Wishing you a h&h 9 months:)
> 
> AFM, I'm out... Grrr!! On to next cycle for me. Getting blood work done this cycle an DH is having a SA so hopefully we'll get some answers as to why it's taking to long to get preggers :shrug: My gyn also says she might put me on clomid. Kinda nervous about taking a pill to help with ovulation as I o on my own.
> 
> Has anyone else taken clomid but already o on their own?

Sorry to hear about the :witch: showing, honey. FX'd for next cycle!! How long have you been trying? 

:wave: Welcome, RAFwife, sequeena, and Hoping 85! You lovely ladies are on the list!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Have I missed anything? I don't want to leave anyone off the list or miss anyone's testing date or :bfp:!!

DH is finally almost over his mono! :yipee: He went to work today, so here's hoping that it's gone!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hurrah for feeling better! :yipee:

I'm feeling a bit off colour... :sick: :haha: About to have my dinner (roasted peppers stuffed with couscous YUM!) and I'm watching Fashion Police (E! is my guilty pleasure!)


----------



## Twag

You are allowed to feel off colour Mrs Gibbo your are preggers :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

VANILLA - If the :witch: doesn't get me in the night I will be testing again tomorrow - as I never learn :cry:

MRS GIBBO - your tea sounds lovely what are you having for pudding :haha:

MM - Great news that hubby is over his mono - so what does that mean in relation to :sex: you can/can't?:flower:

TWAG - FF takes a few days before it will confirm O - but a temp increase sounds promising :thumbup:

AFM - On a more positive note for me the Doc has my 6DPO blood test back and yay I have well and truly ovulated a result of 76 :happydance: let's hope my eggs are still in good shape :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

garfie said:


> MRS GIBBO - your tea sounds lovely what are you having for pudding :haha:
> X

Ben & Jerry's Karamel Sutra! 

Unalthough... :(

Spoiler
But only after my dinner reappeared :cry:

Is it normal to :sick: this early?


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :hugs: My husband can only come home on weekends atm until I can go join him once his air force training is complete, so our BD time is limited! I'm CD16 today but my average ovulation day is day 21, so keeping everything crossed it holds off till the weekend!!

Ahh fingers crossed garfie!! I find it hard to resist poas too. 

Congrats Mrs Gibbo, hoping for a h+h 9 months for you :)

MackMomma, how long has your husband had mono? I had that as a teenager, but just a mild strain and that was bad enough!

Hope everyone's having a good day x


----------



## MackMomma8

As long as he stays asymptomatic, and as long as I don't get sick... then TTC is back on for May. :happydance:

He's had if for about 2 weeks now... he went back to work today, so at least he's feeling well enough for that! :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

MM - Woohoo that's good news - pray you both keep healthy then :flower:

RAF - How do you know when you O hun do you use OPKS/CBFM. I can see you temp but you are aware that the O date can change due to illness, stress, etc. So when will you be testing how many DPO :winkwink:

MRS GIBBO - You are newly pregnant I never suffered m/s with either of my boys but I've heard it's quite common and proves the hormones are working - but if you are concerned have a word with the Doc - maybe your little one didn't want couscous tonight :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sequeena

MS didn't start for me until 6 weeks but yes you can be sick this early xx

I tested today and got a :bfn: :growlmad:


----------



## garfie

SEQUEENA - How many DPO are you? - fingers crossed a BFP comes your way soon.:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## RAFwife

That's great news MM, hope May is your month!!

Garfie I use opks so I know when I'm going to ovulate, I've ovulated on CD17 once which was super early for me, but I came off bc last summer so still waiting to get back to some sort of pattern! My lp is generally 12 days, so I'll know my test date once I've ovulated! I used to test as soon as I got to 10dpo but found it too upsetting getting so many bfns, I've just waited to see for the past few months, but always plan on testing two days after I'm due. Don't think it's going to happen for us until we're back together and living in our new home though, dying to get my bloods done now too!


----------



## sequeena

garfie said:


> SEQUEENA - How many DPO are you? - fingers crossed a BFP comes your way soon.:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I might be 11DPO but possibly less than that as I didn't use OPKs. I'm hoping I'm just too early. This is the most annoying bit of TTC. With my son we TTC'd for 2 years and I went through this every month, then the month we gave up I didn't test until I was a week late and got this straight away

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/63896_1763744458586_1388356992_1897762_1747728_n.jpg

I hate squinting at tests! :haha:


----------



## garfie

SEQUEENA - Do you chart at all hun? - maybe little one is a late implanter?:flower:

I hate squinting at tests too - but guess what I will be doing it again tomorrow if the :witch: doesn't get me first :haha:

RAF - You know what they say new house new baby! :winkwink: I had the bloods taken to check for O as I was borderline and er not as young as I was :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I don't like the squinting which is why I got the Clearblue digis! :haha:


----------



## feety pyjamas

Garfie - sorry to hear about BFN I will also be testing until af shows! Xx how is everyone today? Would one of you experts mind having a look at my chart? Also - how do I get chart on my sig? Many thanx xx


----------



## MackMomma8

I'll look at your chart - to post a link, there's a 'share' button under your chart, copy and paste the link you see there. :)


----------



## sequeena

I haven't charted. I wanted a relaxed approach but think I will start on the next cycle!

Bloody digis! They only have about a days battery in them. Was very sad when it disappeared :( :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Me too :) but I took loads of pictures!


----------



## feety pyjamas

:hugs:Thank you sooooo much https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c87b9
I hope this works!
This is my first time charting. xxxx


----------



## RAFwife

Haha new house new baby - sounds perfect!! :D

I'm such a terrible squinter, will stare for about 5 mins straight until I really think I can see something, but there's never anything there! My charting confirms ovulation but as far as I know I'm getting all the 'normal' basic fertility tests, before seeing if anything else needs done. The odds are in our favour with age and health etc, but just can't shake 'that feeling' that there's something not quite right :nope:

Feety pyjamas, I love looking at charts! Not sure I'll be much help, but I'm happy to have a look!

Sequeena, as soon as I started charting I was hooked! It's a proper part of my routine now, and really useful for comparing each month.


----------



## garfie

FEETY - Well done I can see it but I don't think it is in your siggy and once that post moves so will your chart :flower:

Testing buddies again tomorrow - woohoo good luck :dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## feety pyjamas

Thanks! How do put it as a signature? I also love all the little timelines etc you guys have how do I get those? What do you all think of the chart? xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Go to User CP
On the left hand side go to Edit Signature
In the box for neatness sake I would write My Chart or similar
Highlight the words and click the little button with the planet on and enter the link
If you preview, you can check it works
If it does then save it!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Plus you can get tickers from many places even FF!


----------



## feety pyjamas

Did it work? xx

oh it comes up with link but no picture!


----------



## garfie

FEETY - Just delete that one and click on thumb nail - I did exactly the same :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## feety pyjamas

:shrug::dohh:I'm not sure what you mean by thumbnail garfie! Sorry for being so dense!


----------



## feety pyjamas

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:Got it!


----------



## garfie

No worries Feety on FF it says simple link which is the one I think you have there are more and one is called Chart Thumbnail - try that one hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Woohoo - yay I can see it - we all can!:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## feety pyjamas

:hugs:Thank you! Any ideas? xx


----------



## garfie

FEETY - I can now see your temps woohoo - it is sometimes easier to see a pattern emerge if you start temping on CD1. Do you temp orally?:flower:

Can you see on my chart FF has told me I def O I also have a cover line this is a visual guide so when the :witch: is due mine drops right to the cover line or below. The temps are low pre ov then they raise and hopefully stay raised in the LP if I am pregnant if not they drop and usually the :witch: arrives. (a short lesson in temping :haha:)

The other ladies are probably better than me at interpreting charts.

Sorry I can't be more help.

:hugs:

X


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey everyone! Welcome new members. :)

I'm with vanilla; bored with this week. :haha: I might test on Saturday.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies.....I have been traveling so i am trying my best to catch up...

I'm really holding out hope for you testers.....let's make this a stellar month for bfps

I got my 7dpo prog test back and it is at 15.3 which the dr thinks is borderline so I start prog suppositories tomorrow. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Razcox

Hey ladies been MIA a few days and hung around in my RPL thread as i though i had a BFP - Turns out it was a chemical so looks like AF will be here today or tomorrow :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sorry raz.....that stinks......huge hug Hun.


----------



## garfie

RAZ - So sorry hun they are nasty :hugs::hugs:

TTC - I got mine back yesterday 76 at 6DPO - still :bfn:10DPO - so probably not my month anyway :cry:

At least you are under the care of the Doc hun it just means that when you get pregnant the suppositories will help you hold onto the little one :happydance:

Good luck to all the ladies testing:dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hoping85

Hi everyone,
Thankyou for welcoming me! It's so nice to chat to people in the same situation :) Little bit about me, i'm 26 and my partner is 28 and we are trying for baby number one and i am currently going through my first round of Clomid. Really hoping for a baby :)


----------



## sequeena

Afternoon all x af due tomorrow and all cramping has gone. The spotting isn't getting heavier either but yesterdays test was a clear :bfn: :wacko:


----------



## garfie

SEQUEENA - Do you usually spot before the :witch:? Mine is :bfn: at 10DPO :cry:

:dust: and good luck tomorrow lets hope the :witch: is taking a long holiday :winkwink:

HOPING - Hi you will love all the ladies on this train and good luck I don't know anything about clomid but hoping you and hubby get your :bfp: soon :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sequeena

Not usually. With AF I get the cramps starting a week before and then I'll get up one morning and bam she's there. I can't remember if I spotted when pg with Thomas, I don't think I did. I didn't test for a week because I kept getting cramps so though af was coming but of course she never arrived.

I took another test. 12dpo and :bfn: but I'm getting line eye now. 
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/DSCI0132.jpg


----------



## garfie

Maybe the spotting is implantation hun :flower:

Do you temp at all? Or use OPK's to check when you O - I temp and as you can see mine has gone South so probably just a matter of time for me :cry:

However I will keep testing until the :witch: arrives cos I'm good like that :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sequeena

I haven't done either as I wanted to take a relaxed approach to TTC (is there such a thing though? :haha:). I'm pretty predictable in when I ov and we have regular sex so I'm hoping we'll catch the egg without too much bother xx

I've gone back to being a poasaholic too :haha:


----------



## hopefulmom2

I think my opk's are getting darker, I have put a picture of the one from yesterday morning on my computer, will keep taking them and hopefully it gets darker. I am using Wanfu, but still have a few from early pregnancy test.com. Not really sure if I am ready to become a parent again, but would really like to have another little one. My kitty has to go byebye. I hope its the right thing, I know my daughter will miss her but its for the best, and I know I cant keep her. 

FX for some more BFP's ladies. Good luck and lots of babydust send your way!!!


----------



## vaniilla

good luck to everyone testing around this weekend :hugs::dust:

AFM - I am being good this cycle, I refuse to buy tests as if I have them I *will *pee on them asap and get miserable so no tests this cycle until AF is late, I hate stressing over things out of my control, I have my blood test tomorrow eeeeek!!!


----------



## Hopeful214

Ok ladies i think i am officially TTC crazy:haha: I'm on 5 DPO I think i may have O'd 1 day early so i may be 6DPO BUT yesterday my bb's started being tender and i woke up at 2am thirsty as can be and my mouth tasted like metal!! I drank almost a full bottle of water when i awoke...is it too early to be having these symptoms? Or am i just crazy?? lol:dohh:

(Honest opinions are greatly appreciated :hugs:)


----------



## MackMomma8

I've heard of quite a few women getting a metallic taste in their mouth just before a :bfp:

GL!! :dust:


----------



## Hopeful214

Omg Excited:happydance: lol ive never had that before even with my previous pregnancies im going to try and wait till the wknd to test!! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I got the taste at 8/9dpo and got a :bfp: that night :happydance: Good luck!


----------



## vaniilla

metal taste is one of the main symptoms of pg, good luck with testing over the weekend :flower::dust:


----------



## garfie

VANILLA - What blood test is that your 7DPO for prog or something different :flower:

My bathroom cupboard looks like a chemist! more pee tests than boots I like your control :winkwink: 

SEQEENA - Relaxed and ttc in the same sentence :haha: I hope you have caught the little eggy too - I think I'm probably out as temp took a dive this morn :cry: Though I will keep testing of course :wacko:

HOPEFUL - Not crazy at all - is it like you are sucking on penny :dohh: (I have also heard that can be a symptom) good luck :dust:

MRS GIBBO - How are you feeling today - no longer :sick: I hope :flower:

AFM - I am still awaiting the results of my 9DPO blood test oh and of course my :bfp: maybe tomorrow?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey girls, was away at the weekend so didn't get on bnb much. I've just read about 20 pages trying to catch up and now I can't remember who I wanted to say things to!! :dohh:

Anyway I'm sending everyone who is testing this week lots and lots of sticky :dust: and everyone who is waiting for ov lots of ov :dust: too!! If AF has shown for you lots and lots of :hugs: from me and I hope next cycle brings you your :bfp: For now have a glass of :wine: and a :munch: :)

MM - How is you DH now? Sorry if you've already said, I might of read and just forgotten!!

Mrs Gibbo - I had ms fairly early with each of my previous pregnancies, but never had the metallic taste in any of them :shrug:

AFM - had my weekly bloods done again this morning and the hcg is now down to 34!! :happydance: :yipee: Finally the end is in sight! The doc said to go back next week for another test, but that it should (fingers crossed) be the last time I have to go :D About time too, I'm a little closer to getting back on the ttc train for real now :)


----------



## Hopeful214

MrsGibbo-Wow!! Thanks for that it is very encouraging FXd this is my month 

Garfie- Yes it was horrible! My DH was asking what was wrong because i kept smacking my lips lol i said ugh i have a weird taste in my mouth and felt dehydrated so he brought me a bottle of water


----------



## garfie

BABY - So it isn't just me then that forgets :haha:

Glad your HCG levels are going down hun - it's hard being ready to ttc and not being allowed too - how far into your pregnancy were you hun - I was 6 weeks when I lost mine last year - hope this doesn't upset you - I found this on another site and I've carried it around ever since.

_"An angel in the book of life wrote down my Baby's birth and whispered as she closed the book "Too beautiful for this earth"_ just thought I'd share.

AFM - I'm 10DPO and still BFN.

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry about the bfn garfie :hugs:

No that didn't upset me hun, it was really nice actually, thanks :) I was 6+3 when I got told that it was a suspected ectopic pregnancy, they found a sac in my uterus but nothing in it and also saw a suspicious fluid filled area on my left ovary too. It could have just been a cyst and a blighted ovum, but they didn't want to risk a rupture so offered me the methotrexate to stop any cells from multiplying. It's been 8 long weeks with numerous blood tests since the shot, but I'm finally over the worst of it. The only problem now is the bleeding, it's finally started properly and I think I might be in for a heavy week. At least I know it's getting me somewhere now though.

With regards ttc I have to be at least 3 months clear of the shot, which will be 5th June, but I also need to load up on folic acid before getting pg again as the shot depletes your body of it on order to do do it's job properly. If my hcg is 0 next week I can start back on folic acid and pre-conception vitamins and then providing a couple of af's come and go before the end of July we should be on for ttc then :thumbup: Not sure if we will actually go for it straight away or prevent for a few months first, regardless we should still be on for another babyW in 2013 :)


----------



## MackMomma8

baby, glad to hear your hcg levels are finally dropping down!! Hopefully you can get back on the TTC train this month! DH is feeling better, thanks - well, he WAS feeling better, but then he overdid it yesterday and is sick again.


----------



## garfie

MM - oh sorry to hear that :hugs: to you both.

BABY - oh wow you have been through it - hopefully there is light at the end of the tunnel a huge big shiny :bfp: for you.

HOPEFUL - That symptom sounds very promising I want to taste coins too :haha: 

AFM - I will be testing again tomorrow - but got a feeling the :witch: may show :growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## feety pyjamas

Hey everyone - I hope you are well and I am looking forward to seeing lots of :bfp: very soon! Sending :dust: your way. 

I am now 10dpo and still got a :bfn:this morning. :cry: I have also ran out of IC's which can only be a good thing as I was becoming a POASaholic. I will hold off until they arrive or :witch: does. 
FXd for all xxxx


----------



## garfie

FEETY - My testing twin - oh no I'm all alone :cry: ah well I best test for the both of us :winkwink: any excuse.

Although as I've said my temps took a huge nose dive this morning - so probably the :witch: is on her way :dohh:

Good luck and :dust: to all who are testing soon.

:hugs:

X


----------



## feety pyjamas

Garfie - I'm sure you will manage to test for the both of us :winkwink: but if you get that :bfp: you've got to share! What counts as a huge dive on your chart? Mine dropped from 36.8 to 36.49 today is that bad? :shrug: I'm still learning :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Still barfing but not as bad :haha: just been eating little and often. So long to go... :nope:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

feety pyjamas said:


> Garfie - I'm sure you will manage to test for the both of us :winkwink: but if you get that :bfp: you've got to share! What counts as a huge dive on your chart? Mine dropped from 36.8 to 36.49 today is that bad? :shrug: I'm still learning :happydance:

You won't really be able to tell with only a half cycle to go on. But I wouldn't count you out yet!


----------



## garfie

Mrs Gibbo - Good to hear that - I remember reading a while back that water melon is good for sickness (haven't tried it myself) I stuck to the normal stuff like crackers, ginger biscuits - little and often was what I did too :thumbup:

Only 10 hours until I test again :happydance:

Feety - Oh yes that's a deal :winkwink: mine went below the cover line today (although naughty hubby woke me up when he'd been on nights) - will see what tomorrow brings hopefully a shared :bfp:

It's hard to tell with you not doing a full cycle - but until :witch: rides in your not out.:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I bought some scottish oatcakes today for when I wake up (and some ginger cake nom nom nom :haha:)


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry to hear that about your DH MM, men never learn do they?!? My DH is exactly the same :haha:

Mrs Gibbo - I used to eat dry roasted peanuts and lemonade in the morning with one of my dd's, it was the only thing that helped wth being queasy first thing in the morning!!!

Wishing garfie and feety lots of luck in the morning with their tests :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Well my thyroid levels are finally normal....so hopefully 2013 will be the time ill be holding a baby :) solo excited!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yay! :yipee: That's really good news!


----------



## Hoping85

Thankyou! I hope we get a BFP soon too!!!! 
Just wondering if you ladies think temping or ovulation test kits are better? I'm trying to decide which one to go with :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I would say go with the OPKs, they're easy, quick, don't make you worry about what that line's doing and what it means :haha: We got pregnant using Clearblue digi ovulation tests and SMEP!


----------



## Rosie06

WOW this thread moves very fast!!! 

i have no idea what i was wanting to say to who now lol so ill just wish:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!!! 

AFM im just trying to decide when to start with the OPK's as my cycle is normally 25/26days but last month for some reason it was 38 days which im not sure whether to put down to the B6 and EPO :shrug: 

Mrsgibbo arrowroot biscuits worked well for me when i felt sick!!! other than the sickness hope your feeling well

xx


----------



## sequeena

Morning ladies, hope we're doing well :)

AF is due today but no sign of her which could be nothing as she was late a few months ago. I felt sick when I got up for a wee early this morning but again that could be nothing. I tested yesterday and got a :bfn: so not sure when to test :wacko:


----------



## mrsswaffer

OPKs will only tell you when you're having an LH surge, not necessarily that you are ovulating. LH levels can fluctuate throughout your cycle. I use them, but go mostly by BBT and CM. BBT is really the only sure way to know you ovulated and CM can indicate that you're about to. :)


----------



## vaniilla

sequeena said:


> Morning ladies, hope we're doing well :)
> 
> AF is due today but no sign of her which could be nothing as she was late a few months ago. I felt sick when I got up for a wee early this morning but again that could be nothing. I tested yesterday and got a :bfn: so not sure when to test :wacko:

annoyingly in the early weeks of pg it takes 48 to 72 hours for hcg levels to double so it's always best to try and wait 2/3 days between testing to give your levels a chance to rise :flower: I really hope the witch stays away for you! :dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck the next time you test sequeena :dust: :dust:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks V! I think I'll leave it a couple of days then and hopefully I'll get a second line :D


----------



## Twag

Good luck :dust:


----------



## onebumpplease

sugarpi24 said:


> Well my thyroid levels are finally normal....so hopefully 2013 will be the time ill be holding a baby :) solo excited!!!

Sugarpi, can you tell me more about your thyroid and how they think it effects TTC. I have had one for 10 years and have been stabilised for that time, or so I thought. I had a test 3 x weeks ago and they upped my dose as my levels were under again. Not sure what to expect and wonder if it could be partly why I haven't had any luck TTC so far. I don't think it's solely to blame though.

Sequeena, I have my fingers crossed for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful214

GL Sequeena...!!


----------



## sequeena

Thank you ladies :hugs:

Another :bfn: here but I'm getting line eye

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/DSCI0147.jpg?t=1335975786

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/13dpocopy.jpg?t=1335976079


----------



## garfie

SEQUEENA - Sorry you got a :bfn: hun :flower:

SUGAR - Great news about your thyroid - I don't really understand it but woohoo anyway :thumbup:

FEETY - Where are you? - ready to share :haha:

Good luck ladies 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

So where we at ladies? Where are my bump buddies?! I bet we'll have more :bfp: by this time next week!


----------



## garfie

MRS GIBBO - I'm here :winkwink: fancy sharing some water melon :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulmom2

hi ladies, I have missed out a few mornings doing my temps hopefully it wont be too bad, got a positive opk or at least think I did. The top picture is from CD 11 up to today's the last one is this mornings Is it positive? I also got ferns on the saliva microscope.

Where are the BFP's? 

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h43/mom2one2006/120502_001.jpg
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h43/mom2one2006/120502_002.jpg


----------



## MackMomma8

That last OPK looks positive to me!! I'd say you are ready for a bonkfest! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

HOPEFUL - That looks like a positive to me now get :sex: Good job you tested early eh:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulmom2

I found out the easy way with you ladies thank you. I am planning on taking another one real soon so hopefully will be even darker. The ferning scope well its touch and go with it, I did it this morning with it using my finger, then I just said oh heck I put it directly on the saliva in my mouth and let it dry really good. I should of kept on temping because ff is confused. thank you ladies.


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies! Checking in while I can!! In the middle of the tww... Such a painfully slow one this month! Was so sure I had missed ov, but now I find myself willing af away! She is due on 10th... Seems so far away!! 

Hopeful mum, really hope you have caught the right time and catch a sticky bean :) 

MM get hubby all rested up and ready for next month- gotta be your turn next cycle right? 

I have to have a new MMR shot on Friday :( but good news is my folic acid and b1/ have cone up so obviously the vitamins and change to diet are working!! Now just to train for this race for life in 8 weeks and I should be fighting fit and ready to carry a huge bump around ;p


----------



## feety pyjamas

Hi Ladies - sorry been swamped at work! Hope you are all well. Garfie is that a :bfp: I see??!! xxxx


----------



## garfie

Feety - I think so went for bloods today - get results back tomorrow :winkwink:

10 out of 10 for observation - you were the only one to notice :haha:

So come on testing twin wheres yours hiding?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## feety pyjamas

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Soooo happy for you garfie! xxxx
I am about 10dpo and still nothing :( but yay for you! xxxx


----------



## EternalWait

Garfie- as I was posting I was looking at your picture!! Didn't wanna say anything and be wrong! Congratulations!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey garfie, I hope that's your bfp I see?!? If it is, huge congrats and h&h 9 months xxx


----------



## hopefulmom2

FX for you Garfie and for a sticky bean!!!! congrats


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies (hopefully it is) :flower: (see my chart to 4 days away from O - gosh I was mad at hubby):wacko:

Feety - guess what I did tonight? pee on another stick :haha: - yep the line is still there :happydance:

I was 11DPO when I got my :bfp: so maybe tomorrow????? :dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## feety pyjamas

Oh gosh Garfie I am so happy for you! :happydance::yipee:
I hope you have a really sticky bean and a H&H nine months. I also hope you stay in touch so I will know what to expect when it finally happens. All of you ladies on here have really helped me and I can't thank you enough! 

I cannot wait to test tomorrow now hopefully we can also be bump buddies! 

love and dust to all xxxx


----------



## garfie

Thanks hopeful - I can't believe it was a year this month when I found out I was pregnant with the little one I lost - where has that year gone.:flower:

I hope this one is sticky too.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

garfie said:


> MRS GIBBO - I'm here :winkwink: fancy sharing some water melon :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Wow! Congratulations! :happydance::yipee::wohoo::dance::bunny:


----------



## Andielina

Congrats garfie!! :wohoo: You and Gibbo are the first train riders to get bfp's right?? Yay!! Fx for a sticky bean and very happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## sugarpi24

onebumpplease said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Well my thyroid levels are finally normal....so hopefully 2013 will be the time ill be holding a baby :) solo excited!!!
> 
> Sugarpi, can you tell me more about your thyroid and how they think it effects TTC. I have had one for 10 years and have been stabilised for that time, or so I thought. I had a test 3 x weeks ago and they upped my dose as my levels were under again. Not sure what to expect and wonder if it could be partly why I haven't had any luck TTC so far. I don't think it's solely to blame though.
> 
> Sequeena, I have my fingers crossed for you. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Basically the thyroid controls everything in our body...including cycles....its very hard to get pregnant without normal levels....it also controls hormones.


----------



## feety pyjamas

Temp has gone up but still BFN 11dpo ! Dust to everyone testing today


----------



## Hoping85

congratulations Garfie!!!!!!! So happy for you :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

sugarpi24 said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Well my thyroid levels are finally normal....so hopefully 2013 will be the time ill be holding a baby :) solo excited!!!
> 
> Sugarpi, can you tell me more about your thyroid and how they think it effects TTC. I have had one for 10 years and have been stabilised for that time, or so I thought. I had a test 3 x weeks ago and they upped my dose as my levels were under again. Not sure what to expect and wonder if it could be partly why I haven't had any luck TTC so far. I don't think it's solely to blame though.
> 
> Sequeena, I have my fingers crossed for you. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Basically the thyroid controls everything in our body...including cycles....its very hard to get pregnant without normal levels....it also controls hormones.Click to expand...

I had no idea. Wow :hugs:



feety pyjamas said:


> Temp has gone up but still BFN 11dpo ! Dust to everyone testing today

Are we thinking yesterday's dip was implantation?! FXd!


----------



## Twag

I have missed so much since yesterday!

Congratulations Garfie that is fantastic news - heres to a H&H 9mths :hugs: :dust:

LOTS and LOTS of Good Luck :dust: to all those who are testing today

I do hope our new :bfp: ladies will stay on the train and share the pregnancy journey with us? :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on your :bfp: Garfie :dance: we have our second bfp!!! lets keep the ball rolling :dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies - just waiting for the Doc to call me back with HCG levels due to my age and previous m/c think they're being extra careful :thumbup:

So until then - I daren't celebrate (I've not even told hubby yet :haha:)

Feety - Where are you? did you :test: :hugs::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Garfie I am keeping everything crossed for you

Can I ask a personal question but how old are you and how long have you been TTC? Sorry so ask but I am just looking for more ammo to get through to my stubborn DH that we need to start sooner :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Twag - Is there anything personal on here :haha:

I am 41 in August 
Hubby is 33 in June
We had a m/c last May (nothing since)
We have been trying for nearly 2 years
I also have endo and IBS 

Oh and I used grapefruit juice this cycle :happydance:

:hugs::dust:

X


----------



## Twag

garfie said:


> Twag - Is there anything personal on here :haha:
> 
> I am 41 in August
> Hubby is 33 in June
> We had a m/c last May (nothing since)
> We have been trying for nearly 2 years
> I also have endo and IBS
> 
> Oh and I used grapefruit juice this cycle :happydance:
> 
> :hugs::dust:
> 
> X

I know but always polite to ask :blush:

Sorry about your m/c :hugs::hugs:
Wow 2 years that is harsh did the doctors say that your IBS had any effect on your TTC? Only reason I ask is I am intolerant to Gluten and this was not picked up for almost a year and I was very sick until they did and I am worried this may have had detrimental effects on my health??

OK so what does grapefruit juice do? I love that stuff

So pleased for your bfp :hugs: I am keeping everything FX for you :dust:


----------



## gilmore85

congratulations Garfie!!

Got my 21 day bloods done this morning, hoping the results are a little bit clearer than last time.


----------



## garfie

Ladies HCG results back...................................................

32 so a positive :happydance:

Need to repeat the bloods in a week though (not a problem :haha:)

The grapefruit juice increased EWCM - so the little swimmers got a comfier ride :winkwink:

I had a small glass every day as soon as the :witch: left the building up until O - me personally tmi found I had a yucky brown discharge after AF for a few days (never get anything no spotting once she goes she goes)! so maybe the gj cleaned out my pipes????:shrug:

I wouldn't have thought IBS would interfere with ttc as much as my endo did.

Oh gosh how am I going to get through the next week :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Twag

Fantastic news :happydance:

Oh right sounds like a plan I will try that come TTC :thumbup: will tell DH I want grapefuit juice for breakfast rather than orange :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## garfie

What do you think to this ladies - as I have to wait a week before my next blood test (how hard is that):wacko:

Do you think it would be foolish of me to buy a 50ml pregnancy test (no point using ultra sensitive)

Test on Saturday (my thoughts are surely it would show a def positive) if all goes to plan and that would mean my HCG had doubled.

What do you all think :thumbup:

The grapefruit has to be pure grapefruit juice as well hun :happydance:

:dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## vaniilla

gilmore85 said:


> congratulations Garfie!!
> 
> Got my 21 day bloods done this morning, hoping the results are a little bit clearer than last time.

I had mine done yesterday, I hope we both get good results! :flower::hugs:


garfie said:


> Ladies HCG results back...................................................
> 
> 32 so a positive :happydance:
> 
> Need to repeat the bloods in a week though (not a problem :haha:)
> 
> The grapefruit juice increased EWCM - so the little swimmers got a comfier ride :winkwink:
> 
> I had a small glass every day as soon as the :witch: left the building up until O - me personally tmi found I had a yucky brown discharge after AF for a few days (never get anything no spotting once she goes she goes)! so maybe the gj cleaned out my pipes????:shrug:
> 
> I wouldn't have thought IBS would interfere with ttc as much as my endo did.
> 
> Oh gosh how am I going to get through the next week :dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


that's great news about the hcg numbers :dance:


I think that your are definitely preggo and would buy a frer and digi :flower:


----------



## garfie

Thanks Vanilla I still can't believe it :hugs:

You know you said 21 days blood they definitely took it at 7DPO - my doc was taking it at the wrong time as she thought I had a regular 28 day cycle :dohh: - just a thought with what you said.

:dust:

X


----------



## onebumpplease

Garfie :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:

I wish you the stickiest of beans, that is too comfy to leave your womb till one day after your due date ;) x


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Twag said:


> I have missed so much since yesterday!
> 
> Congratulations Garfie that is fantastic news - heres to a H&H 9mths :hugs: :dust:
> 
> LOTS and LOTS of Good Luck :dust: to all those who are testing today
> 
> I do hope our new :bfp: ladies will stay on the train and share the pregnancy journey with us? :thumbup:

There's no getting rid of me love, I'm settling down in First Class and demanding a porter to wait on me hand and foot! :rofl:



gilmore85 said:


> congratulations Garfie!!
> 
> Got my 21 day bloods done this morning, hoping the results are a little bit clearer than last time.

I hope you get the answers you want :hugs:



onebumpplease said:


> Garfie :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:
> 
> I wish you the stickiest of beans, that is too comfy to leave your womb till one day after your due date ;) x

Haha! Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Mrs Gibbo - may I also join you in first class?:coffee:

Come on ladies first class has lots and lots of room :winkwink:

:rofl: one bump me too :flower: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Twag

I cannot wait to join in 1st Class but I think you both would have moved to the Mother & baby spaces by then :shrug:


----------



## gilmore85

garfie said:


> Thanks Vanilla I still can't believe it :hugs:
> 
> You know you said 21 days blood they definitely took it at 7DPO - my doc was taking it at the wrong time as she thought I had a regular 28 day cycle :dohh: - just a thought with what you said.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> X

im 9DPO today so no it wasnt done at 7DPO, if the results are dodgy again I'll mention it when i go the clinic in june as the doctor said she doesnt need to see me again

oh and im adding pure grapefruit to my shopping list :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Gilmore - do you temp hun? - for example my 6DPO (7DPO was a Saturday) was 76 by 9DPO it was 49 - so that's maybe why your test was out?:flower:

Your progesterone level drops as you near AF unless of course you are pregnant in which case it stays high. (Doctors all assume we have a regular normal cycle) :dohh:

Wish I had shares in grapefruit juice :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

garfie said:


> Feety - I think so went for bloods today - get results back tomorrow :winkwink:




Twag said:


> I do hope our new :bfp: ladies will stay on the train and share the pregnancy journey with us? :thumbup:
> 
> I cannot wait to join in 1st Class but I think you both would have moved to the Mother & baby spaces by then :shrug:

Garfie - OMG congrats!! I will update the first page asap - do you have an EDD yet? :happydance: SO excited for you!!

Sorry I haven't been on this thread much, girls. DH's mono is still lingering, but you'd think it was the plague the way he's acting. :dohh: Men. Such babies!

I love calling the preggo car 1st Class!! We're all 1st Class ladies in here, but those preggers need extra special care, methinks.


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies, I got this this morning at 14dpo (af was due yesterday). I think the dye may have run but I hope it's the start of my bfp

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/DSCI0004-4.jpg?t=1336062435


----------



## MackMomma8

Oooo, sequeena... I can't tell. I want to say I see a line, but it looks to me like the dye might still be running? :shrug:


----------



## sequeena

MackMomma8 said:


> Oooo, sequeena... I can't tell. I want to say I see a line, but it looks to me like the dye might still be running? :shrug:

This was 5 minutes after so the test was done developing but I don't know what to think :wacko:


----------



## baby_maybe

It's a bit of a squinter, but I see what you mean about there possibly being something there. Hope you get a more definitive line next time you test hunni :dust:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I thought I could see a shadowy line but I wouldn't like to say for certain :dust:


----------



## garfie

SEQUEENA - Fingers crossed for you hun I can also see something :flower::dust:

MM - No date as yet I have only just told hubby :haha: Doc is erring on the side of caution I think, gotta go back again next week for more bloods :wacko: I might buy a 50ml preg test over the weekend and then I can see how my levels are going.:thumbup:

Sorry to hear hubby is still not well :flower: 

Anyone seen Feety today? My testing twin :happydance:

Good luck to anyone due to test:dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## feety pyjamas

:bfn:


----------



## vaniilla

feety pyjamas said:


> :bfn:

:hugs: I hope the :witch: stays away for you hun and hopefully a bfp will pop up next time you test :hugs:



sequeena said:


> Hi ladies, I got this this morning at 14dpo (af was due yesterday). I think the dye may have run but I hope it's the start of my bfp
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/DSCI0004-4.jpg?t=1336062435

I'm not sure what I see either, when are you testing again? I hope this is your bfp :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Feety - Darn it - hope the next time you test you get a :bfp: and can join us in 1st class :flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for your opinions ladies :hugs: I'm not sure what it is, but I'm hoping if it is a :bfp: it'll get darker. I'll probably not test for a few days now. If AF is going to arrive she will regardless, no point squinting at more tests!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Sequeena-not sure I can also see a shadow of a line, hope it gets darker for you and turns out to be a bfp, fx for you!!

Feety-your not out until AF shows up...FX for you also!!

Temp went down a degree this morning and I am still getting positive opk, more ferning on the saliva scope, not sure when I will ovulate, getting really bad cramp like pains in my right side. Feel like I want to get sick but will blame that on the Heat and cleaning my house. Tackling little ones bedroom today and it was a mess.


----------



## mouse_chicky

congrats garfie! I'm way behind. Can you tell? :haha:

Good luck sequeena! I hope it's your :bfp:


AFM, I'm going nuts at 8 DPO. Can't wait until Saturday. Would anyone care to take a gander at my chart? Perrty please?


----------



## feety pyjamas

Would anyone mind taking a look at my chart also please? It's all over the place! xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

They both look fine to me! :thumbup: but really MM is the one to have a look, she's got her doctorate compared to my high school diploma :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Sequeena I can't tell either. It seems there is definetely pink but may be a funky dye issue? :shrug: I hope it's your :bfp:

AFM I have been awol lately and I'm sorry! I'm trying to keep up with everyone but this was finals week for me. I am officially done with finals now and as of next Saturday I will have my Bachelor of Science in Nursing!!! :wohoo: :happydance: 

If I only I could be lucky enough to get a :bfp: to go along with it! I'm 11 DPO and holding out until Sunday to test.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Wow! Congrats honey!


----------



## Hopeful214

Mouse- I'm right there with ya! Lol and i keep thinking i may have early symptoms then i stop and tell myself its all in my head!! Aahhhh....my sig says im 7DPO but i think i may have O'd a day early so i may be 8DPO..?? I'm trying to wait till Sat as well...


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay! A testing buddy. :happydance:

Congrats on your degree babymaybe!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woohoo! Another nurse!! :wohoo: I finished my degree in June 2011 and started my very first nursing job in September. :)


----------



## vaniilla

so many testing soon!!!! good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Who's testing soon? - lots of :dust: good luck ladies :hugs:

AFM - told hubby last night - he was over the moon but of course cautious he said let's not get too excited and we won't tell anyone just yet :winkwink:

First thing this morning as soon as he woke up he said we're having a baby woohoo! (still not excited though :haha:) 

Also I peed on another stick a lot more obvious today :happydance: as soon as hubby saw it he said text a pic to your mum and my mum (not telling anyone either :haha:)

Feety - any news? :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Twag

:dust: to all testing I hope AF stays away and you all get your :bfp:s

:hug: :dust:


----------



## hopefulmom2

FF said due to my opk I ovulated yesterday, TCOYF says I ovulated today, which one should I take to be true? OPK's are negative as of yesterday afternoon, had a positive one that morning we did dtd last night and previous night. hopefully can dtd again tonight. I will be in the tww after today, maybe I wont cave in and test before AF is due. 

Good luck to all testing soon!! Baby dust sent to all FX for BFP's!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

mouse_chicky said:


> AFM, I'm going nuts at 8 DPO. Can't wait until Saturday. Would anyone care to take a gander at my chart? Perrty please?

mouse, you chart looks pretty good to me. You CM pattern is nice, you temps are staying high... Only one more sleep until testing, my dear! :dust:



feety pyjamas said:


> Would anyone mind taking a look at my chart also please? It's all over the place! xx

feety, there aren't enough temps mid-cycle for me to go on to really give you an idea about your chart. I see that your CD13 and CD14 temps are missing - these are generally crucial temps, since most women ov from CD13 and beyond. Even though FF hasn't given you crosshairs, judging by your right temps after CD20 and on (minuse CD24, maybe an implant dip?) lead me to believe that you ov'd anywhere from CD14 to CD19. You could be about 8 or 9dpo, maybe?



BabyMaybe917 said:


> AFM I have been awol lately and I'm sorry! I'm trying to keep up with everyone but this was finals week for me. I am officially done with finals now and as of next Saturday I will have my Bachelor of Science in Nursing!!! :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> If I only I could be lucky enough to get a :bfp: to go along with it! I'm 11 DPO and holding out until Sunday to test.

Congrats on your degree, honey!! :happydance: You've been working so hard lately, what with school and the weight loss and just taking general better care of yourself... your :bfp: is soooo close, I can just feel it!!! :dust:


----------



## sequeena

Af arrived whilst I was at soft play with my son so I'll be testin on June 6th next x


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: sorry to hear AF got you, sequeena. :hugs: I'll update your testing day on the first post.


----------



## baby_maybe

sequeena said:


> Af arrived whilst I was at soft play with my son so I'll be testin on June 6th next x

:hugs: sorry hunni, good luck for your next cycle xxxx


----------



## garfie

SEQUEENA - Sorry the :witch: got you hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sequeena

Thanks ladies :hugs: I've done 2 years off ttc before so I can do it again if I have to :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: sequeena. I hope it really doesn't take another 2 years but I love how positive you are. You've also boosted my hopes a bit again reminding me that it can just take time for some people. Just because it hasn't happened yet (4 x cycles), doesn't mean it won't. I keep going down that road and I know it's not helping me.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

FXd for this cycle Sequeena! :flower:


----------



## sequeena

onebumpplease said:


> :hugs: sequeena. I hope it really doesn't take another 2 years but I love how positive you are. You've also boosted my hopes a bit again reminding me that it can just take time for some people. Just because it hasn't happened yet (4 x cycles), doesn't mean it won't. I keep going down that road and I know it's not helping me.

:hugs: TTC is so stressful and so disheartening when everyone else is getting pregnant around, especially if they've been TTC for a shorter time but TTC is mostly just luck! I watched a TV programme on it and I'm surprised any of us get pregnant to be honest.

I used to think there was something wrong with me so we gave up TTC and typically the month we gave up I fell pregnant :haha: I had a really rough pregnancy too, my waters broke originally at 14 weeks, rehealed at 24 thankfully but I had low amniotic fluid for the rest of my pregnancy. I'd happily do the 2 years TTC and rough pregnancy again for another beautiful baby though. I can't describe how wonderful it is to be a mum. It's tiring too and sometimes I wonder if I'm crazy for wanting another but there is nothing like it. If I could be pregnant for the rest of my life I would :haha:

Good things come to those who wait ;)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Fingers crossed for next cycle, sequeena. :hugs:


Thanks for the advice, mm. I'm feeling a little crampy, like I did a week before AF last month. But I guess we'll see.

Onebumpplease, it will happen for you! :hugs:


----------



## feety pyjamas

:bfn:


----------



## lovelyb

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Sequeena I can't tell either. It seems there is definetely pink but may be a funky dye issue? :shrug: I hope it's your :bfp:
> 
> AFM I have been awol lately and I'm sorry! I'm trying to keep up with everyone but this was finals week for me. I am officially done with finals now and as of next Saturday I will have my Bachelor of Science in Nursing!!! :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> If I only I could be lucky enough to get a :bfp: to go along with it! I'm 11 DPO and holding out until Sunday to test.

Yay!! CONGRATS on your degree and good luck with boards. I've been a nurse since 2009 :) hope your next big accomplishment is your :bfp:

AFM... waiting to ov. Will have 7DPO labs drawn. I'm kinda anxious about it after I had a borderline high FSH of 9.93. Not sure I'm ov on my own. Next step clomid :thumbup: just really want to get over this ttc hump because I'm ready for my belly bump. Lol :haha:

Sorry to the ladies who had af show... And to those testing lots of sticky bean dust :dust:


----------



## Hoping85

I'm feeling so impatient today! only cycle day 9! :(


----------



## feety pyjamas

Hi ladies hope you are all well. Ive done 4 ICs this morning and seeing very faint lines! On way to shops to get a digital test. Also temps have risen! FXd! Xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

HURRY! RUN WOMAN! :test:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck feety :test: :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

feety pyjamas said:


> Hi ladies hope you are all well. Ive done 4 ICs this morning and seeing very faint lines! On way to shops to get a digital test. Also temps have risen! FXd! Xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope its a bfp :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## feety pyjamas

:bfp: x6!:happydance::cloud9: What do I do now?:shrug:


----------



## garfie

A MASSIVE congrats Feety woohoo woohoo. :happydance::happydance: come and join us in 1st class :haha:.

Seriously though make sure you keep taking your folic acid? Get in touch with the Doc on Monday to find out your next step.

Enjoy the weekend being papmpered by hubby!!:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Feety also put a + pregnancy test on your FF and you will get a green line - woohoo so excited!

AFM I took a digital this morning and it says pregnant 2-3 (how :shrug:)

Wohoo I'm so excited for you! Relax and enjoy.:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## vaniilla

big congrats feety pyjamas!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom

garfie said:


> Feety also put a + pregnancy test on your FF and you will get a green line - woohoo so excited!
> 
> AFM I took a digital this morning and it says pregnant 2-3 (how :shrug:)
> 
> Wohoo I'm so excited for you! Relax and enjoy.:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

2-3 because 2 weeks are automatically added onto your conception date... so when you actually conceive, you're already 2 weeks pregnant, haha... doesn't really make that much sense, but that's what happens!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

With the CB tests it is from conception and I jumped from 1-2 weeks to 3+ in a week! My hcg levels must be stonking!

And... CONGRATULATIONS FEETY! :happydance:


----------



## feety pyjamas

:cloud9:Thanks everyone now it's fx'd for a super sticky bean! It's a bank holiday on Monday so not sure if docs will be open! We are still in shock but over the moon. :dust::dust: to everyone! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, feety!! First Class for you!! :hugs:

Just make sure you are taking a prenatal vitamin with plenty of iron and folic acid. The iron in them can make your stomach sick, so I recommend taking it just after dinner or just before bed to minimized the nausea.


----------



## onebumpplease

WOW, such good news feety.

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats feet pyjamas!


:bfn: for me at 10 DPO. There's still hope right?


----------



## Hopeful214

Awesome!!! CONGRATS FEETY!!! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

MOUSE - Of course there's hope hun :flower: my :test: was bright white at 10DPO and then 11DPO :bfp:

Do you know how long your LP is hun?:hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks. My lp is usually 14 days.

Have you tested yet today hopeful?


----------



## baby_maybe

:dance: feety, that's awesome :baby:

AFM - sooo my numbers were 34 last week, need to get them done again on tuesday this week and a big fingers crossed they will be 0. Have had some heavy bleeding on and off since last weekend, so I think I'm definitely getting 'cleared out' as it were, ready for normal activity to resume. If I'm lucky enough to be at 0 on Tuesday I will be starting phase 2 (loading up on vitamins, especially folic acid) in preparation for ttc (phase 3) in July :dance:


----------



## EternalWait

Congratulations feety! That's amazing news!!
and mouse there us always hope... Your not out until she arrives... Plus 10dpo isn't too late for a change to Bfp. Good luck honey! Keep positive. 

Afm I am now training for race for life an joining slimming world... While we have no conclusive answers to why it's taking so long, other than lack of luck as you said sequeena, I want to improve our chances as much as possible--- should have done it a long time ago, but as friends that were much bigger than me have recently given birth, I think I was a little bit in denial. :( 

Feeling positive though... Next few months gonna do everything possible and give his lil guys no choice but to catch an egg!! :)


----------



## feety pyjamas

I was bfn until today about 13dpo mouse! fxd for you and :dust: xxxx


----------



## Hopeful214

mouse_chicky said:


> Thanks. My lp is usually 14 days.
> 
> Have you tested yet today hopeful?

I did and :bfn: BUT i know its still early so FXd I'm gonna try and wait till Weds :haha: I might give in and test Tues tho... we'll see!!


----------



## Andielina

Congratulations, Feety!!!!!! So exciting!!!!! :happydance:

Mouse Chicky you are totally still in!! Remember you're not out till af shows her hideous face. Fx for you!!! This seems to be a pretty lucky thread. :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hopeful214 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. My lp is usually 14 days.
> 
> Have you tested yet today hopeful?
> 
> I did and :bfn: BUT i know its still early so FXd I'm gonna try and wait till Weds :haha: I might give in and test Tues tho... we'll see!!Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan! I'm going to shoot for Tuesay too so I can conserve my hpts. I'm also going to try to convince hubby to buy some preseed for next month.


----------



## Hopeful214

Awesome!! Let me know how it goes, i have some wondfos so thats what im using if AF is a no show then ill bring out my FRER so fx'd we both get a :bfp: soon!!


----------



## sequeena

congrats feety! :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Massive Congrats feety. 

Sorry I've been hiding a little since boarding the train. Just not really feeling it this month and most likely out before started. Cycles has been a bit odd. And DH hasn't been playing ball, so to speak! I'm in with a teeny chance as we BD once in the right time, but he fell out at crucial moment :dohh: 

All good tho as next cycle I'll be fertile while on honeymoon so plenty of BD opportunity !!


----------



## feety pyjamas

Thank you for all the congratulations ladies, you are too kind. :hugs:
anniepie - FXd for you getting your :BFP: soon.
Eternalwait - I have recently lost a stone and a half using slimmingworld online its really easy to use and recipes are good!
Hopeful and mouse - also crossing everything for you both. xx:dust:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Sequeena-FX for this cycle

Feety congrats on BFP!!!

Mouse and annie FX for BFP soon
All others FX and Baby dust to all!!!

AFM If I dont let FF detect ovulation with opk it wont detect it with the temps. The other chart says I ovulated yesterday, FF said I ovulated the day before yesterday. not sure which one to go by, but BD both nights and previous nights and tonight just in case. Not really making sure but if it happens it happens, thats his motto. Nipples are tender a bit and cramping a little.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Ladies! :) I'd like to jump aboard. I will be testing on May 17. Stickys for all. :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi :wave: Leinzlove, welcome to the baby train :)

Sorry for your recent loss, I also had a loss back in March (suspected ectopic) were you in the October due dates thread as I seem to remember your user name?? Sorry if I'm confusing you with someone else. Good luck with testing on the 17th, I'm still wtt as i had methotrexate to treat the ectopic and as such am not allowed to ttc until July xxx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Leinzlove!

Hopefulmom2, I know what it's like to get conflicting messages from fertility friend. But it sounds like you covered all of your bases just in case. ;)


----------



## feety pyjamas

How is everyone today? Good luck for everyone testing :dust:
I have been so tired today and keeping nodding off all over the place! Thankfully I am off tomorrow because of the bank holiday but no rest for the wicked as packing for house move! Hopefully I will get some rest before going back to the grind on Tues. Love and hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## EternalWait

Thanks feety, it looks really good and a few people I know had alot of success on it... I am going to the meetings because I need the knowledge that people will know if I don't lose anything! Lol. House packing can be super stressful- we bought our first house last year and it was crazy moving, so make sure you have planned evenings that do not involve packing and give yourself plenty of time to get it done so that the stress is minimised as much as possible--- then christen the new house before the sleepless nights begin!!:haha:


----------



## sequeena

Hi everyone :hugs: AF made herself well and truly known. Mother of all periods this month :(

FX for more :bfp:s :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

baby_maybe said:


> Hi :wave: Leinzlove, welcome to the baby train :)
> 
> Sorry for your recent loss, I also had a loss back in March (suspected ectopic) were you in the October due dates thread as I seem to remember your user name?? Sorry if I'm confusing you with someone else. Good luck with testing on the 17th, I'm still wtt as i had methotrexate to treat the ectopic and as such am not allowed to ttc until July xxx

Thanks hun! I'm also sorry for your loss. I'm sorry to hear that you can't start trying until July. I was in the October due dates, so that could've been me. :) I hope you get concieve your rainbow in July. :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks leinzlove, good luck to you too :hugs: xxxx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Congrats Feety!!! How exciting!!! :wohoo: :happydance:
:dust: to those trying and waiting to test!

AFM- I am 14 dpo today. I am counting o day as the day after my positive OPK. I know it can be 24-48 hrs after and stress (finals week at school) can delay it even further. So I suppose I'm at most 14 dpo today. I tested yesterday and it was :bfn: with a wondfo. I didn't test today because *TMI* yesterday afternoon when I went to the bathroom I had brown spotting. I thought oh great AF is visiting early this month! Well that was yesterday afternoon and I've had NOTHING since except a ton of pressure like cramping. So I'm too scared to test and see another :bfn: and dreading AF... :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:hugs: honey x


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies - how are we all :flower:

LEINZ - :hi: I'm Garfie welcome so sorry to hear of your loss :flower:

FEETY - New house new baby eh :happydance: go easy with the packing though take frequent breaks. I know what you mean about being so tired I could fall asleep on a washing line :haha:

SEQUEENA - Sorry the :witch: got you hun :flower:

BABY - Any news today - could that of been implantation spotting - fingers crossed you have a :bfp: hiding.:happydance:

AFM - I'm extremely tired. I was due to go for a calposcopy on Thursday but I am going to cancel it - don't want no one poking around :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone :hugs: AF made herself well and truly known. Mother of all periods this month :(
> 
> FX for more :bfp:s :dust:

:hugs: FX'd for next month, honey!! 



Leinzlove said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Hi :wave: Leinzlove, welcome to the baby train :)
> 
> Sorry for your recent loss, I also had a loss back in March (suspected ectopic) were you in the October due dates thread as I seem to remember your user name?? Sorry if I'm confusing you with someone else. Good luck with testing on the 17th, I'm still wtt as i had methotrexate to treat the ectopic and as such am not allowed to ttc until July xxx
> 
> Thanks hun! I'm also sorry for your loss. I'm sorry to hear that you can't start trying until July. I was in the October due dates, so that could've been me. :) I hope you get concieve your rainbow in July. :hugs:Click to expand...

Welcome, Leinzlove! I thought your name looked familiar... I think we were all on the same October thread. :hugs: Let's get our rainbow babies, huh? We might even be so lucky as to get to be bump buddies again! :hugs:



BabyMaybe917 said:


> Congrats Feety!!! How exciting!!! :wohoo: :happydance:
> :dust: to those trying and waiting to test!
> 
> AFM- I am 14 dpo today. I am counting o day as the day after my positive OPK. I know it can be 24-48 hrs after and stress (finals week at school) can delay it even further. So I suppose I'm at most 14 dpo today. I tested yesterday and it was :bfn: with a wondfo. I didn't test today because *TMI* yesterday afternoon when I went to the bathroom I had brown spotting. I thought oh great AF is visiting early this month! Well that was yesterday afternoon and I've had NOTHING since except a ton of pressure like cramping. So I'm too scared to test and see another :bfn: and dreading AF... :shrug:

What day is AF due, love? I'd say wait to test... you never know, that spotting could have been implantation, and if that's the case, you'd get a positive 2-3 days later at the earliest.


----------



## RAFwife

Wow!! Huge congrats to the BFPs this week! :D So exciting!!

I was away on a residential trip all week with my class, brilliant week but did NOT sleep properly or get one minute's rest haha!! Not sure my temps are 100% reliable, but it seems I'm 3dpo today. Was hoping it would hold off until Saturday so bd would be better timed, but it's better than nothing. Having my bloods done tomorrow for first fertility tests, fingers crossed everything comes back ok. Good luck to those waiting to test :)


----------



## Hopeful214

I'm so glad to see first class growing!!! Hope everyone has a fantastic week!! and lots of :dust: to everyone...


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey there, 

My husband and I have just started TTC and I was wondering if their is a spare ticket on this Baby Train please??? :mail:

Many Thanks 
:dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

Welcome, BabyDancing13!! Good luck in your TTC journey!


----------



## MackMomma8

Need updates!

onebumpplease, needababynow, ttcbaby117, hotpink.... have you tested? :dust:


----------



## onebumpplease

Sorry MackMomma, I thought I had said (probably too depressed at the time) but AF came, 1 x day late, but she came after a LOT of spotting. I have been on an increased amount of thyroxin after a low blood test, so hoping that might have been causing the probs. 

I'm waiting to O and living vicariously through the other BFPs in the meantime.


----------



## MackMomma8

onebumpplease said:
 

> Sorry MackMomma, I thought I had said (probably too depressed at the time) but AF came, 1 x day late, but she came after a LOT of spotting. I have been on an increased amount of thyroxin after a low blood test, so hoping that might have been causing the probs.
> 
> I'm waiting to O and living vicariously through the other BFPs in the meantime.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

So sorry to hear that, honey! Are you off the thyroxin now? When do you plan on testing next?


----------



## onebumpplease

As a catch up: I have been on 100mcg thyroxin for around 10 years, my annual test always says normal (I've never known enough to ask for more info). So recently went to docs to request a test (think my last one was June'11). Results show I'm under again, so this is my 3rd week on 125mcg. 

I'm pretty sure I can feel a difference and if you look at this months temps compared to last months you can see my resting temp pre O is def up. So maybe that shows things are looking promising. I SO hope that's partly what has held me up, but then it only builds my expectations to be dashed by AF.

I was hoping to O tomorrow, but may be Oing today. OH's daughter is with us today, so haven't done anything about it today, but will try tonight. Sooooo maybe testing 24th May, the day after AF would be due if I O tomorrow. 

It is possible isn't it? The BFPs on here are real? LOL, am amazed this actually happens for people.


----------



## RAFwife

onebumpplease said:


> It is possible isn't it? The BFPs on here are real? LOL, am amazed this actually happens for people.

I feel exactly the same, it just seems too unreal doesn't it? Too hard to believe that it will actually happen after wanting it so badly - it certainly feels totally unreachable for me at the moment!!

Just noticed you're from Scotland too! Hoping for some Scottish luck for us then :)


----------



## RAFwife

ps hope it's ok that I added the 2013 baby train pic onto my siggy...it's so cute!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Of course!!! I made it for all my passengers to have!! :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

RAFwife said:


> onebumpplease said:
> 
> 
> It is possible isn't it? The BFPs on here are real? LOL, am amazed this actually happens for people.
> 
> I feel exactly the same, it just seems too unreal doesn't it? Too hard to believe that it will actually happen after wanting it so badly - it certainly feels totally unreachable for me at the moment!!
> 
> Just noticed you're from Scotland too! Hoping for some Scottish luck for us then :)Click to expand...

FX'd. 

Some baby dust for us all:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry about :witch: sequeena and onebumpplease. :hugs: Fingers crossed for next month. 

Welcome babydancing!

I took an opk as kind of a pre-test before tommorrow, and the line was pretty dark---not quite a positive. I know that probably means nothing. But I can hope. :haha:


----------



## sequeena

I'm joining the opk wagon this month. I won't bother charting because I'm up all hours with Thomas. AF is being nasty this month :(


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hey everyone! Flying visit to dispense :hugs: :kiss: and :dust: Not up to much, just stuffing my face still, sleeping standing up and shopping :blush:


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome babydancing :wave: lots of baby :dust: to you :)

MM - I hope we can all be bump buddies again, that would be awesome :thumbup: :)

Sequeena - sorry the :witch: is being so horrible for you :hugs:

AFM - I am hopefully (fingers crossed!) going for my last blood draw tomorrow in the 'waiting for my hcg to drop' saga! Last week was a lovely low 34, so I'm crossing everything for less than 5 tomorrow. Once I get the call to confirm, I'm going to the pharmacy to stock up on prenatals and folic acid :) I can't believe that I'm finally getting to the end of this roller coaster which has gone on now since the 5th march, now I'm going to be getting impatient for my ttc date to get here :dohh:


----------



## Andielina

Good afternoon all! (or evening or morning, haha) 

I went to the Dr. today and got really good news! 

He's happy to see I'm losing weight (5 lbs so far... hoping for A LOT more, but it's a start in the right direction!) and very happy my thyroid medicine is making me feel better. 

I asked him about when to start ttc, and he was very supportive. He wants me on all my meds 2 more months, and then in July we'll do a recheck of all my levels. After that, and in his words exactly... "If you're ready I want you to start trying immediately!" :wohoo: 

I talked to DH about it and we're both nervous but finally at a point that we are very excited to have my Dr.'s support and a good timeline. He said our best chances are my first cycle off my pills, which (if the good Lord's willing and the creek don't rise) would put our LO being born at the end of the school year, allowing me all summer and maternity leave to be home with it. :cloud9: 

So I say all that to say come July/August I'll be able to join the manic tww and testing again! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

That's so awesome, Andielina!


----------



## Leinzlove

Very sweet Andielina! May you see that :bfp: your very first cycle ttc! :)


----------



## Rosie06

Morning ladies another :bfp: i see congratulations hun!!!!

ive used opk the last 2 days but only a faint line just have a feeling im not gonna O this month.....why does ttc have to be such a rollacoaster 

:dust: to everyone! :D


----------



## vaniilla

BabyDancing13 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> My husband and I have just started TTC and I was wondering if their is a spare ticket on this Baby Train please??? :mail:
> 
> Many Thanks
> :dust:

Welcome to the group :flower:




Andielina said:


> Good afternoon all! (or evening or morning, haha)
> 
> I went to the Dr. today and got really good news!
> 
> He's happy to see I'm losing weight (5 lbs so far... hoping for A LOT more, but it's a start in the right direction!) and very happy my thyroid medicine is making me feel better.
> 
> I asked him about when to start ttc, and he was very supportive. He wants me on all my meds 2 more months, and then in July we'll do a recheck of all my levels. After that, and in his words exactly... "If you're ready I want you to start trying immediately!" :wohoo:
> 
> I talked to DH about it and we're both nervous but finally at a point that we are very excited to have my Dr.'s support and a good timeline. He said our best chances are my first cycle off my pills, which (if the good Lord's willing and the creek don't rise) would put our LO being born at the end of the school year, allowing me all summer and maternity leave to be home with it. :cloud9:
> 
> So I say all that to say come July/August I'll be able to join the manic tww and testing again! Yay! :happydance:

That's great news!!:happydance:


AFM - Sorry I've been MIA, I've been reading but not posting :blush: I don't want ttc to become stressful so I'm trying to think about it as little as possible or I would be going mad in the next two weeks thinking about testing :haha:


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations feety Happy and Healthy 9 months to you 

:hugs: to all the ladies :witch: got

and welcome to all the newbies

AFM: nothing to report looks like i'm having anothe 16 day lp


----------



## baby_maybe

Andielina, thats great news hunni, i'll be ttc from July too :)

AFM - I've been for my bloods, just waiting for the call to confirm levels (hopefully 0!!) :coffee:


----------



## mouse_chicky

13 DPO temp dropped big time this morning which is why I didn't bother to waste a hpt---:bfn: no doubt. Boo hiss. I'm over it now. :coolio:


----------



## garfie

MOUSE - You're not out hun - I had a big temp drop (look at my chart) and then it rose up the next day :flower: Fingers crossed yours does the same and you get your :bfp: :hugs:

BABY - Hope you get the results you want, it seems when you are waiting for something to change it drags on forever :wacko:

GILMORE - You're not out until the :witch: shows hun :flower:

ROSIE - O dates can change hun - keep using OPK so you don't miss it.:hugs:

ANDI - Well done hun keep up the good work - at least you have the support of your Doc that can only be good :winkwink:

AFM - Back of to the Docs tomorrow - hope my HCG level has risen, will be nervous until I get my results back :wacko:

FEETY - How are you feeling :thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

Great news, Andie!! :hugs: I'm glad your doctor and you are on the same page, from my experience finding a doctor who will listen to you and give you a solid plan of action is rare. 

AFM... I caved, and tested using my last FRER last night. :bfn:, but I was expecting that. It was driving me more crazy having just one test than knowing it'd be a BFN if I took it.


----------



## garfie

MM- Shame about your BFN - still early days though right?:hugs:

It's great to see our leader is just as naughty as us girls (POAS) :haha:

Good luck to all those testing :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## anniepie

Gosh, you ladies go too fast for me to keep up with :haha:

Garfie, just took a quick squiz at your chart and your BD pattern you've recorded is almost exactly the same as mine- was convinced I'd be out this month as we didn't get much BD in during the fertile period (just the once), but now I've renewed hope (yes, I know it only takes one!)! My only problem is our little mishap I mentioned previously. Still, can hope there were enough little guys who went in the right direction... I guess this is where the PMA comes in...


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, Annie can tell you - I talk a big talk when it comes to not POAS. But I sure as heck don't walk the walk!! :haha:

Speaking of... if AF doesn't show by the end of today I'm going to get another box of FRERs. PMA, and all that. :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry about the BFN's mouse_chicky and MM :hugs: ladies. Lots of :dust: for next cycle xx

AFM - Got my blood results back aaannnnndddd they are 1.3 :happydance: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: I'm so happy right now, the past 9 weeks have been so stressful, but I can finally move on :)


----------



## MackMomma8

That's great news, baby_maybe!! :yipee:


----------



## garfie

BABY - Woohoo - that's great great news:happydance: 

MM - PMA PMA - You go girl!:winkwink: where are you in your cycle?

ANNIE - Yeah its almost unbelievable isn't it? - I remember whinging about hubby being MIA around O:cry: good job he was :happydance: You're right once is all it takes so PMA PMA.:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

CD 27 of a normally 26-28 day cycle. I'm not really holding out much hope with DH being so sick all month, but like you say... it only takes one :spermy:!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Here's hoping for super sperm for you ladies:

:spermy: :spermy: :spermy: :spermy:


----------



## MackMomma8

Okay, so of course I had to go check FF.... and I got my BFP last time on CD27. In the afternoon. On a FRER. With a 3ish hour pee hold, I think?


----------



## garfie

MM - Are your temps still up hun? - are you trying to tell us you are going to POAS a bit later on?:dust::dust::dust: Did you O at the same time as you did last time :hugs:

HAK - :rofl: along with super :spermy: and PMA the :witch: cannot get in :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks ladies :thumbup:

:rofl: at super sperm :spermy:


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, honey, I gave up temping a while ago. I stopped temping when we started TTC - I know that seems odd, but I didn't need TTC to stress me out more than it already was, especially after not catching the first few months. I did temp the first true cycle after the m/c, but only because I wanted to feel like I had some sort of control over this whole crazy TTC thing. Deep down I know that I really have no control over it, so when I wasn't preggers last month, I smashed my BBT. With a hammer. :blush:

So, I have no idea when I ov'd, or what dpo I might be, or anything. All I know is my cycles range from 26-29 days and today is CD27. But yes... I am going to POAS until AF shows. Because once this girl starts, she can't stop. :haha:


----------



## RAFwife

Hahaha MM, just had a rubbish day at work and your last comment really made me laugh!!I've definitely thought about smashing my BBT recently! Although I have decided that I'm going to stop temping when DH and I finally live together again, but for now I can't stand to not know if his visits home are 'well timed' or not!! Got everything crossed for you hun :hugs:

Baby that's brilliant news, so glad you've got so much relief from your results.

Had my bloods done this morning (terrible veins - ouch!) and getting the results Thursday, so will keep everyone updated!


----------



## feety pyjamas

Hi Ladies hope you are all well I'm glad to hear all the good news recently! :hugs:
I'm feeling ok just now a bit tired and crampy. Actually panicking a bit yesterday because of stomach pains but all ok so far. I am so worried about every little twinge - is anyone else like this. I don't have docs until Monday hopefully my mind will be put at ease after that. Love and :dust: xxxx


----------



## MackMomma8

It's normal to be a little nervous during the first few weeks. You really have no idea what to expect!! :hugs: But just know that everything is fine, twinges are just little eggy settling in.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I get a bit antsy too Feety, but as long as there's no major pain and/or bleeding, it's all good! :thumbup:
:hugs: everyone! :dust:


----------



## onebumpplease

baby_maybe said:


> Sorry about the BFN's mouse_chicky and MM :hugs: ladies. Lots of :dust: for next cycle xx
> 
> AFM - Got my blood results back aaannnnndddd they are 1.3 :happydance: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: I'm so happy right now, the past 9 weeks have been so stressful, but I can finally move on :)

About time babymaybe :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Now for the :sex: the TWW :coffee: and the stickiest of :bfp: s You can do it girl!


----------



## sequeena

Just checking in, af still here but barely, should be gone in 2 days.

Bought my boy a gorgeous t-shirt and shorts set today. I'm addicted to baby clothes :blush:

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/294963_4036980288061_1388356992_3627121_910510207_n.jpg


----------



## feety pyjamas

Thanx for the reassurance ladies it makes me feel so much better! Are temps up and down when you are pregnant because mine dropped this morning!? Good luck babymaybe got my fx'd for you.
Sequenna - he is GORGEOUS! XX


----------



## sequeena

You should stop temping now you'll drive yourself mad :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

feety pyjamas said:


> Thanx for the reassurance ladies it makes me feel so much better! Are temps up and down when you are pregnant because mine dropped this morning!? Good luck babymaybe got my fx'd for you.
> Sequenna - he is GORGEOUS! XX

its totally normal to have little cramps i did too, if im honest hun i would stop temping as it will make you paranoid just relax and enjoy!!!!!! ( i spent far to much time worrying through my pregnancy and really regret not enjoying my pregnancy we had IVF so was super super paranoid!!!) 

xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks onebump, just need to wait until after July af now and we can start the baby dancing for real :haha: I feel we may need to get in plenty of practice before then though!! lol

Sequeena - your little boy is just the cutest, I love the outfit you bought for him. Hope your af clears off soon as well xx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

MackMomma8 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hugs: AF made herself well and truly known. Mother of all periods this month :(
> 
> FX for more :bfp:s :dust:
> 
> :hugs: FX'd for next month, honey!!
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Hi :wave: Leinzlove, welcome to the baby train :)
> 
> Sorry for your recent loss, I also had a loss back in March (suspected ectopic) were you in the October due dates thread as I seem to remember your user name?? Sorry if I'm confusing you with someone else. Good luck with testing on the 17th, I'm still wtt as i had methotrexate to treat the ectopic and as such am not allowed to ttc until July xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! I'm also sorry for your loss. I'm sorry to hear that you can't start trying until July. I was in the October due dates, so that could've been me. :) I hope you get concieve your rainbow in July. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome, Leinzlove! I thought your name looked familiar... I think we were all on the same October thread. :hugs: Let's get our rainbow babies, huh? We might even be so lucky as to get to be bump buddies again! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Feety!!! How exciting!!! :wohoo: :happydance:
> :dust: to those trying and waiting to test!
> 
> AFM- I am 14 dpo today. I am counting o day as the day after my positive OPK. I know it can be 24-48 hrs after and stress (finals week at school) can delay it even further. So I suppose I'm at most 14 dpo today. I tested yesterday and it was :bfn: with a wondfo. I didn't test today because *TMI* yesterday afternoon when I went to the bathroom I had brown spotting. I thought oh great AF is visiting early this month! Well that was yesterday afternoon and I've had NOTHING since except a ton of pressure like cramping. So I'm too scared to test and see another :bfn: and dreading AF... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> What day is AF due, love? I'd say wait to test... you never know, that spotting could have been implantation, and if that's the case, you'd get a positive 2-3 days later at the earliest.Click to expand...

I have no idea when AF is due... you know my crazy cycles! :dohh: I think I am 16 dpo today yesterday was :bfn: with an IC. Still no AF and no more spotting since the other day which is driving me crazy! Also developed sore boobs. Sensitive yesterday and very sore today which I've never had before. So it's just a waiting game now I guess. I go back to the fertility specialist tomorrow. I'll update my journal after the apointment.




mouse_chicky said:


> Sorry about :witch: sequeena and onebumpplease. :hugs: Fingers crossed for next month.
> 
> Welcome babydancing!
> 
> I took an opk as kind of a pre-test before tommorrow, and the line was pretty dark---not quite a positive. I know that probably means nothing. But I can hope. :haha:

:dust: Keep us updated!!!


----------



## garfie

FEETY - I also worry about little cramps - I just keep trying to convince myself that it's my little bean snuggling in. :flower: I stopped temping the day I found out I was pregnant who needs the added stress right? So try and :coffee: and enjoy your pregnancy. When is is you go to the Docs? :hugs:

MRS GIBBO - How are you feeling today? Any more nausea?:flower:

SEQUEENA - How cute is he? - he looks like butter wouldn't melt soooooo lovely. I remember my two at that age so addorabubble what happens? Guess they grow up :haha:

BABY - Hope you are getting lots and lots and lots of practice in :winkwink:

BABYMAYBE917 - Sorry about your BFN - Good luck at the FS :flower:

AFM - It's time to have my HCG levels checked last time at 11DPO they were round about 32 so I'm not sure what they should be now - but fingers crossed they are going in the right direction.

:dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies who are testing soon.

:hugs:

X


----------



## gilmore85

temp dropped this morning so af will arrive tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hey, yup, still pukey :-( need to buy some more biscuits to keep next to the bed...

When do you get your results Gil? Damn that :witch: 

How are you feeling Garfie? Any symptoms? 

Good luck Mouse! Hope you get a :bfp: FXd!

I agree with the others Feety, who needs an extra reason to have to wake up early?! :haha:

Good luck at the FC Babymaybe! Your doctor must be really hopeful for you because I know how amazingly you've done with your weight loss :thumbup: I'll be checking your journal!

:hugs: and :dust::dust: :haha: and a fertility dance :bunny: :happydance: :dance: :bunny: :rofl:


----------



## baby_maybe

Yep lots of practice :winkwink: I think we need it actually as its been so long since we last dtd, well that's what I'm sticking to anyway :haha:

Baby - sorry about the bfn and good luck as the FS, hope your appointment goes well xx


----------



## hopefulmom2

Morning ladies...

Sequeena-He is adorable!!!

Gilmore-FX for next cycle hun!!!

Feety-I wouldnt temp anymore either, Relax and enjoy being preggers!!

Garfie-FX for good high #'s!!

Baby-lots and lots of practice makes perfect!! FX and Babydust!!

Babymaybe-FX for BFP soon!!! good luck at the FS!!

Gibbo-Darn MS, hope you feel less pukey real soon!!!

AFM I am about 5 DPO today, Will test on the 13th, then if no AF will test again on the 18th, its due the 21st. only time will tell, this 2ww is stressing, I am temping every other day, hopefully wont stress about it too much. I have ic's and lots of opks. 

Good luck ladies and Babydust being sent your way!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

My thoughts exactly hun :winkwink:

Lots of baby :dust: :dust: coming your way :) xxx


----------



## Hopeful214

Well ladies i tested this morning with fmu and i got a :bfn: but i guess im not out till AF shows her face,but i dont feel prego :nope:


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry Hopeful, fx it's just a shy bfp xxx


----------



## lxb

baby_maybe said:


> Sorry Hopeful, fx it's just a shy bfp xxx

FX too! Think it's a shy bfp~ :)


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: hopeful, seeing a BFN does suck.


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: hopeful and gilmore


:witch: for me a day early---a 34 day cycle this time! I wouldn't mind if it was even shorter next time . . . or end in a :bfp: :haha:


----------



## feety pyjamas

:hugs: hopeful - fx'd for you!
Baby and mouse - sorry to hear about :witch:
Mrs. Gibbo and Garfie - how are you doing? what symptoms are you having?
AFM my boobs are soooo sore. I can't stop eating and peeing either! (TMI?) No sickness yet thank goodness! 
:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Twag

:hugs: to all he ladies that AF got and :dust: for the next cycle

:flower: to our 1st class ladies congrats


----------



## Eternity

Hey ladies, new around these parts. Is there room for another on this train?

Trying to read through back pages to get to know you all, got through first 41 pages today but the train moves spook fast lol I don't think I'll ever catch up.

Any successes so far?

This is first month of official trying for me and hubby, not that we've ever prevented though. Have one daughter who is 9. I'm 27 (hubby is 34) and I've always said that if I haven't had another baby by 30 then it's not meant to be.

Oh and can someone point me in the direction of a post to explain all the abbreviations please? I've worked out a few, but some are beyond me.

Hugs all round!!


----------



## Hopeful214

Thanks ladies for all the :dust: and :hugs: trying not to give up yet!! If AF does show this month then next month could be good to my bday is next month so it might be a good bday present!! trying to stay positive! 
Hows everybody else doin???
:hi: Welcome Eternity!! This train is filled with a bunch of wonderful ladies....


----------



## Hopeful214

Eternity said:


> Hey ladies, new around these parts. Is there room for another on this train?
> 
> Trying to read through back pages to get to know you all, got through first 41 pages today but the train moves spook fast lol I don't think I'll ever catch up.
> 
> Any successes so far?
> 
> This is first month of official trying for me and hubby, not that we've ever prevented though. Have one daughter who is 9. I'm 27 (hubby is 34) and I've always said that if I haven't had another baby by 30 then it's not meant to be.
> 
> Oh and can someone point me in the direction of a post to explain all the abbreviations please? I've worked out a few, but some are beyond me.
> 
> Hugs all round!!

If you go to sitemap theres a link that says lingo and abbreviations it'll give you a whole list i had to print it out when i first got on BNB :winkwink:


----------



## Eternity

Thanks Hopeful, will check out that list (and book Mark it too I'm sure)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Not too many symptoms ATM occasional sore boobs, BAD bloating (can't fit into my work clothes), non-stop eating and the MS when I don't eat for a while. Another day off tomorrow which is great, more nap time!

Welcome to any new members! :howdy:

ETA: where you from Eternity? I live on Scilly!


----------



## Eternity

Hi Mrs Gibbo, I live all the way over at the border with Devon, right on the river Tamar. How lucky for you, the Scilly Isles look beautiful - I'd love to go there, lots of standing stones and very scenic.


----------



## feety pyjamas

Hi eternity! Great to see you! Xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It's gorgeous and I wouldn't live any where else! So how are you approaching TTC? Are you NTNP (not trying, not protecting)? I used SMEP (Sperm meets egg plan) and it totally worked! :dust: for you :bunny:


----------



## anniepie

Morning ladies :hi: 

sorry to those who got AF :hugs:

I'm now 8dpo and really trying to resist testing until the weekend when AF is due (sat). I'm almost certain I've not caught this month so making it easier not to test. Can't wait for the next cycle as we'll be on honeymoon...lots of :sex: :haha:


----------



## Eternity

Hi Feety, thanks for the welcome.

Gibbo, in all the (nearly) six years of marriage we've never prevented, but weren't that regular at DTD. Now however were just doing it regularly and I'm using a period log app on my phone to track Af and estimate O as I've never been close to regular.
Many congrats to you!! How far along are you?

Any other BFPs yet?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:wohoo::yipee: Sweaty exotic honeymoon :sex: you can't fail :haha:


----------



## anniepie

can't believe how friggin lucky I am to be on honeymoon during my fertile period :thumbup:


----------



## Eternity

I would that is an extremely good omen Annie!! FXed for you


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

anniepie said:


> can't believe how friggin lucky I am to be on honeymoon during my fertile period :thumbup:

Destiny!


----------



## Eternity

I have a quick (and probably stupid) question....

I know that SMEP stands for sperm meets egg plan, but what exactly does that mean?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It's not stupid! I had to Google it myself! SMEP means that using OPKs you start having sex every other day from the end of your period until you get a positive opk. Then you have sex for the next 3 days (and we added one more for luck :haha:) Me and the Hubby had a codename for this, Operation Big Wobbly Spunk Bomb... :rofl:


----------



## Eternity

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Gibbo that was hilarious!!!!

Not really in a position to spend on ovulation kits, hence why were just doing it every day for a week/week and a half.... The enthusiastic approach lol.


----------



## vaniilla

Eternity said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Gibbo that was hilarious!!!!
> 
> Not really in a position to spend on ovulation kits, hence why were just doing it every day for a week/week and a half.... The enthusiastic approach lol.

:sex: every other day is the approach we're taking, its the only way of covering all of your bases! 


is anyone puzzled by how on earth we are already nearly halfway through the year?!?!?!?!?! :wacko: it feels like yesterday that I was celebrating new year!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh I am vaniilla, it's seems like this ectopic thing has taken up th whole of the first half of the year. Looking forward to the second half a lot more though!!


----------



## anniepie

seriously vaniila?- guess we are :thumbup: Don't know where time is going. Guess it must be about a year since Autumn Acorns started :shrug: We were all in WTT then too :dohh: We even have AA babies on the world now :wohoo:

Eternity, no questions in here are stupid :flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

:wave: Welcome, Eternity!!


----------



## anniepie

Oooh MM, I see you're testing 12th- me too :thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

That was the original plan... but I don't know if I can really hold off another 2 days. I'm pretty sure AF should be here today... but of course, each day past CD26 gets me all hopeful.


----------



## hopefulmom2

I am about 6 dpo, Caved and took a hpt knowing full well its too early and it would be neg. Will probably take another on Sunday, then if that is neg will wait until AF is due. nipples are sooo tender and sensitive, slight cramping and havent been temping because its been warmer and I cover up with blankets so it would be much higher temps. Why do I feel like I have to go to the bathroom alot? This morning it started to gush out while I was getting dressed.
:hi: Eternity, FX for a BFP soon!!!

sorry for who AF got this cycle, FX for next cycle though!!! come on :bfp:


----------



## Eternity

Thanks MM and hopeful for the welcomes. Have my FXed for you all!!


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies. af just got me :( not too depressed- hadn't built up my hopes yet this month!! Still that little sneaking disappointment though! Hopefully the fertility clinic at the end of this month, plus I have started charting temps etc, and the major stress at work in terms of the exams will be over in a few weeks and my weight loss attempts and race for life training will all add up to a Bfp at some point in the near future!!
Fx'd to all those still to test this month!


----------



## garfie

MM - Good luck whenever you decide to test lots of :dust::dust::dust:

MRS GIBBO - :rofl::rofl::rofl: what are you like? Any more symptoms today or are you feeling good :flower:

ANNIE- Good luck when you test hun :dust::dust::dust:

ETERNITY - Hi I'm Garfie - welcome a nicer more supportive, honest group of ladies you couldn't wish to meet on this train :flower:

HOPEFUL - I used to start POAS at 9DPO and I thought that was early :haha:

AFM - I have been to the Hospital to discuss my calposcopy, I couldn't cancel my appointment anyway he said he will do it after I have had the baby as I am certain to bleed and that's not good in a pregnancy :nope:

I have also had my HCG levels back after a lot of messing around I am 19DPO and HCG 798 so whilst I am still cautious I am slightly more hopeful.:flower: The Doc still will not give me my paperwork and get the ball rolling which is a bit strange don't you think?:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Eternity

Hey Eternal that is some serious PMA you're showing there; have my FXed for you to get your BFP soon!!


----------



## Eternity

Hi Garfie, congrats on your BFP!!

Does seem strange of doc to not give you your papers, but I'm sure he knows what he's doing :shrug:


What does AFM stand for?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hey Garfie not too bad today MS wise, but I have lower back pain that is crippling me :( just ate some Bolognese sandwiches which were gorgeous but now I've used all the bread! :haha:

Strange about your doc, but I'm sure everything will come together just fine :thumbup:


----------



## EternalWait

Hey eternity, welcome to the train!! Yeah, PMA helps keep you going, though I frequently lose sight... Being on here helps though as you see people getting their bfps and it renews hope in getting your own! This is cycle 17(??) now for me, so taking alot longer than wr would have liked, but co ident we will get there eventually! Hopefully you will get your Bfp quickly and e another reason to keep that PMA going!!


----------



## EternalWait

Ps AFM is as for me...


----------



## garfie

MRS GIBBO - Maybe he's just being cautious too (as last year I had a m/c):wacko:

A bolognese sandwich how many did you have? :haha: I'm not hungry at the mo but my tribe have been fed so they're all content:winkwink:

ETERNITY - Thanks hun :happydance: (if you look on the first page MM has made a list of where everyone is at in their cycle) AFM means As For Me :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

Sorry to hear about AF, Eternal. :hugs:

Yes, Eternity, when are you testing next? Let me know and I'll put your test date on the 1st post so everyone knows!!


----------



## feety pyjamas

:hugs: to all getting af and fxd for next cycle. 
Gibbo - i hope you are resting that back of yours! How are you today garfie? 
Hopeful - sounds like you could be in for a :bfp: no? Fxd!
Afm i have done nothing but eat and go to the loo all day! I have first docs appt on monday - what should i expect? Xx :dust: :hugs:


----------



## garfie

FEETY - Not to bad just tired, oh yes and I can't cross my arms across my chest it hurts:haha:

I don't know what you should expect maybe MRS G might have some idea - I had both my previous pregnancies confirmed in Germany (ex hubby was in Army).

My Doc doesn't even want to see me - but I've got news for him I will demand an appointment for Monday if I've not heard from him before :happydance:

Good luck at your appointment hun:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Sorry chick I have no idea! I told my doctor and he pretty much said, well that's nothing to do with me :haha: I'll see a midwife exclusively unless there's a problem. I have to wait til next week before the MW will see me for my booking appointment. Sooooooo bored of waiting!

Oh and I ate 3 :blush: still hungry though!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome eternity!


Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## Hopeful214

Ok ladies the ugly :witch: jus showed her face so im out for a Jan 2013 baby on to the next cycle!! lots and lots of :dust: to everyone and FXd for everyone still needing to test!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry hopeful. :hugs: Maybe we can try again this month to be bump buddies?


----------



## hopefulmom2

No more symptom spotting for Me until AF actually shows or is late, driving myself crazy and I went and splurged on a baby buy for something that looked like a good idea!!! go to www.carseatcanopy.com and if you want a code to get a free canopy or a discount on the entire 5 piece set let me know and I can give you a code to put in it. The set for me cost less than 50 dollars, when it was 75 dollars without shipping and handling, Good deal and they are just so cute, No more blankets suffocating baby in the seat now.

Eternal-sorry AF got you hun, FX for next month!!!

Mouse-Good Luck for this coming cycle, FX!!!

Good luck to all those testing soon, sending lots of babydust your way!!!


----------



## Eternity

:hug: to all those who are being visited by AF!

MM, I don't really have a test date as my cycles are irregular. AF is expected anywhere between 27th-1st, so if there's no sign by 2nd/3rd I will prob pick up a HPT (don't keep any here as it would be too tempting and I'd just end up wasting them!) I'm a bit of a coward really, I prefer to hold on not knowing than see a BFN!!


----------



## samii91

im out this month! af has arrived - stupid witch :/ bring on the next cycle!! and this will be my time :) gud luck everyone! :dust: xx


----------



## anniepie

:hugs: sorry to all those for who the wicked :witch: arrived :hugs:

cd9 for me, resisted testing this morning, somehow. Lay in bed wanting to, but resisted. AF is due tomorrow or Sunday. Trying hard not to symptom spot, but struggling with that too. All my symptoms can be explained away if I put my rational hat on. But it's so hard to be rational when TTC...

:dust: to all those who are testing, and those who have just started a new cycle :hug:


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: samii

Annie I have my FXed for you to get a BFP!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Not wanting to be the devil on your shoulder or anything but I got my :bfp: at 9dpo (and I know I'm the exception rather than the rule!) :haha:


----------



## anniepie

I know Gibbo, I'm so tempted... I can't remember, was your first using a IC and FRER or something else? I've a little stash of ICs. I don't know why I bought them as I'm always slagging them off. And a couple of times my instincts were right when friends got BFNs on them, then when I said I think they're rubbish, they got a stonking :bfp: on an FRER.... I guess they were just calling out to me when I bought my OPKs and I couldn't resist... "Anna....you know you want me....buy me and pee on me" (OK that sounds a little scary". Anyway, point being, I have 25 of these things, so I should just give myself a fix and pee on one, eh? Even if it just gives me my fix rather than telling me anything I can believe? OK, really starting to sound like a crazy now....?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I had a faint but visible line on an ic at 9pm on 9dpo so I held it in for a few hours and used a FRER. Another very visible line appeared so next morning I used a CB digi. But to be fair, I tested because I just KNEW. FXd Annie :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

I think that's it Gibbo- you do just know don't you. When I got my BFP 4 years ago, I just knew- even though there was "no way" I could be and we weren't even trying. I think I also now "just know". But just know that I'm not this month. Which is OK. Kinda. Will probably POAS later anyway, just because...


----------



## Eternity

There is a lot to be said for female intuition, the just knowing, but Annie bear in mind that it can be wrong. Back in January I was about 90% sure I was pg, symptoms and all and it was a false alarm. And other women have no symptoms at all and actually are pg.

So until AF shows up, you're not out of the race.


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: to everyone who had the :witch: fly in. Good luck for next cycle xxx

Annie - sending you lots and lots of :dust: :dust: for when you test xx

AFM - Day 4 of taking my high dose folic acid. Nothing much to report other than DH and I were looking at the dates for ttc and have decided that if my next 2 cycles are normal we will ttc after the second one rather than waiting for a third one :happydance: So could be ttc from early July rather than late July/early August :)


----------



## vaniilla

:hugs: to everyone the nasty :witch: got, I'm out too! my cd 21 bloods showed that I haven't Ov'd this month so I'm waiting for her to show up now :( I'm retaking the test next month blahhhh

baby_maybe - thats great news that you'll be able to ttc sooner :dance:

anniepie - I agree with the other ladies! you're not out til the :witch: appears, I would say test!!! :dust:


----------



## anniepie

:rofl: ladies- you're as bad as me encouraging to test...anyway, I didn't take much- tested earlier and as expected :bfn: I'm fine with that. Really :grr: :haha:

Not that I am symptom spotting or anything, but this afternoon I keep getting the weirdest smell. Almost pungent. No idea what it could be. I'm sat at home and can't figure it at all. But it just keeps on hitting me...


----------



## MackMomma8

Hey girls, I'll join the :witch: bashing. AF showed for me this morning, too. I honestly knew there was almost zero chance of being pregnant this month, but it still hurts. :(


----------



## hopefulmom2

Sorry MM-FX for this cycle!!

AFM-got both charts on the same page now, having to override the settings, making me 8dpo today, still holding out testing until maybe Sunday. Might cave in and test today after holding pee for a few hours. I only have IC's 2 different brands, if I get the faintest line will get a digi and FRER.

Babydust to all waiting to test and FX for those that AF got this cycle!!!


----------



## anniepie

Aw MM :hug:


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie - sorry about the bfn :hugs: hopefully you'll get good news over the weekend :dust:

MM - that just means it'll feel even better next cycle when you get your bfp and tell the nasty :witch: where to go!

I wish I knew how to make the next month fly, nothing is going to be happing! its just annoying that I have to sit here and wait for ageeeeees just to even think about getting anywhere :sleep:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Damn the :witch:! Let's all just boycott and refuse to get it this month. Ready, set, go!
:haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about the :bfn: Anniepie

I am expecting the :witch: any day I hope, haven't had one since my d&c on the 18th April :shrug:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Holding out to test on Sunday or Monday with fmu. AF expected Friday through the weekend. No more symptom spotting for me as not getting my hopes up at the moment.

FX for AF to stay away to everyone expecting AF to show real soon!! Lets get some more BFP's for the first class ladies to have some new company!!!

Baby dust sent to all!!!


----------



## vaniilla

hopefulmom2 - I hope af stays away for you!!! :dust:


----------



## Eternity

FXed no AF hopeful!!!


Ladies, can you tell me where you get your OPKs from? Which are the best/cheapest? I'm in UK.


----------



## Leinzlove

Owoooo! Sorry to hear the :witch: showed up, Ladies! Hoping to see more :bfp:'s in here! :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Af finally showed!!!! Cd1 finally!!!!!!!!!!' Yayyy!!! Now on to testing and clomid!!!


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies... 

Ok, rant warning!!

Just found out that one of DH closest friends is pregnant (well, his girlfriend is). They weren't really trying and and when asked declared they 'suppose' they are excited!!! Argh! On top of that, guy from his football team told me his girlfriend is also pregnant- he leaves his 7 year old with us at the side of the pitch every Sunday, in rain, snow, hail etc and if we are not there watching, leaves her on her own! As well as taking her to practice which finishes at 10oclock at night, again in bad weather! They shouldn't be parent the first time let alone a second!!

Sorry, I find all this out, and then spent the day at a family event which was lovely but meant I was surrounded by all the lovely kids, who I don't get to see very often and therefore don't leave me alone when I am there... So it was babies Nd cute children and pregancies galore yesterday! 

Oh, and on top of that, said beat friend had the cheek to actually offer advice on conceiving after DH told him we had been trying.... What did he say? 'just don't think about it and it will happen really quickly' 

Sorry. Rant over. Hope everyone else has had a less frustrating weekend!!


----------



## Rosie06

can i ask what time of the day do you all do your OPK's i normally do them around 10am is there a best time to do them or not x


----------



## mrsswaffer

It's recommended that you don't use FMU for OPKs, but apart from that, I don't think it matters what time you use them. If I'm on an early shift, I'll test after work at about 4pm. If I'm on a late shift, it's usually 10:30am ish. :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I used to do mine.between 3 and 6. Worked for me! Everyone has their own optimum time for opk testing :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

To US ladies, happy mother's day! :flower: (whether you're a mom, mom-to-be, or mom hopeful)


----------



## hopefulmom2

I tested this morning at 10dpo, still early bfn. Went to breakfast with my daughter and bf. came back home and got some BAD news, my daughters FATHER has passed away this morning at the age of 35. She only seen him once after we split which was when she was 10 months old, and how do I tell her NOW? Im not taking it too hard because of all the abuse I suffered with him, but kinda gets to me.

AFM my nipples are so tender no one touch them, even the slightest touch hurts, and bf googled it last night on his phone and said it was a symptom of early pregnancy, Hopeful but not going to get too excited until see 2 pink lines...Should I get an FRER and take it with fmu in the morning? AF is due Friday and through the weekend

Yah sugarpie glad AF showed up, fx for bfp this cycle!!!

FX for some BFP's!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Try a FRER!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Started spotting today, its enough to wear a pad, I am only 10dpo though so its early for AF to come but its not heavy flow, will keep my eyes on it. Its brownish dark red and bright red when wiping and there is tissues in the toliet. The hpt's keep showing BFN, will wait a few days and see if the spotting stops and then test again. cramping still like AF wants to show. Anyone else experience this? Could this be AF?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I have no idea honey but FXd!


----------



## Eternity

Another rookie question.... Is it safe to take folic acid long term?
I know it's essential to take while pg and bf. I've also heard it recommended (and I've seen alot of you mention taking it) to take while TTC; but if it takes a very long time to actually catch that egg, is it safe to be taking fa every day?

Again I apologise if this is a dumb question, but hey, if you don't ask you don't learn :shrug:


----------



## anniepie

AF got me this morning :grr: Timing isn't looking great for honeymoon either. Seriously. I give up :cry:

Eternity-no problems taking FA long term-its something our cells need all the time even when notherwise pg.


----------



## garfie

Annie - sorry the :witch: got you hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nicki01

OK this is driving me crazy now! Just show up or give me a bfp! DO NOT like not knowing!!


----------



## Eternity

Thanks for the reply Annie, and so sorry AF arrived, hope it does work out for you for your honeymoon.


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: Annie, sorry the :witch: got you xxx

AFM - I'm a week into taking my vitamins, wondering when my first af will arrive, but certainly don't have any signs of it yet. Apart from that not a lot going on with me, just biding my time and popping in here every now and then to keep up with the lovely ladies on the train :)


----------



## vaniilla

*Annie* - I'm sorry af came :hugs: I think its a sign that it was meant to be a honeymoon baby :flower::dust:

*nicki01* - I hope you get an answer soon! hopefully it'll be in the form of two pretty lines! :dust:


----------



## hopefulmom2

AF arrived today after spotting yesterday, Full flow so its CD 1 for me. last cycle was 30 days and had a 10 day luteal phase, If I even ovulated at cd20. Maybe keep charting for a few months to get the hang of my cycles and if it happens it happens.

Annie-sorry AF got you hun, FX for a honeymoon baby and a BFP soon.

baby-maybe-hope you get a BFP soon


----------



## MackMomma8

Miss Redknob said:


> Sorry about the :bfn: Anniepie
> 
> I am expecting the :witch: any day I hope, haven't had one since my d&c on the 18th April :shrug:

:hugs: Miss R, I have been thinking about you!! I checked this thread before others, so I don't know if you updated your journal or not but I was about to go harass you there when I saw you'd posted here! :hugs: I hope AF shows for you soon, honey, so you can get on with it! 



hopefulmom2 said:


> I tested this morning at 10dpo, still early bfn. Went to breakfast with my daughter and bf. came back home and got some BAD news, my daughters FATHER has passed away this morning at the age of 35. She only seen him once after we split which was when she was 10 months old, and how do I tell her NOW? Im not taking it too hard because of all the abuse I suffered with him, but kinda gets to me.

I'm sorry to hear aboout your ex, hun. I hope you found a way to tell your daughter that wasn't too hard on everyone. :hugs:



anniepie said:


> AF got me this morning :grr: Timing isn't looking great for honeymoon either. Seriously. I give up :cry:

:hug: Headed over to your journal in a moment....


----------



## hopefulmom2

thanks all, I havent told her, I asked her this morning while waiting for her school bus to show up if she knew what it meant when someone died, guess I will have to go into a little more detail on it. I wont let her get upset and think that its her fault or that someone out there wont love her, he was never in her life and I just want her to feel the love a Father is supposed to give.

FX for all ladies for this cycle!!! BFP land here they come!!!


----------



## feety pyjamas

Hi ladies how is everyone doing? 
Annie - sorry to hear about :witch: fx'd for next time!
Nicki - I really hope you get your :BFP: soooon!
Garfie and gibbo how are things going?
AFM - I have been MIA because I have been quite unwell. My colitis has flared up so in lots of pain and feeling quite rotten! Had docs today she thinks I am 5 weeks (I'm really 3 weeks) and EDD 14th Jan according to her dates. I have to come off my medication for colitis at the moment until I see the specialist next week so hoping it doesn't get any worse!:cry: What is everyone else's news? xxxx :hug: :dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi feety 5 weeks would be right hun as they date from the first day of your last period. So technically you only conceived 3 weeks ago, but for all the dating they add the two weeks on the beginning :thumbup: Oh and I'm sorry you're not feeling well at the moment, I hope your specialist can help when you get that appointment :hugs: xxx


----------



## MackMomma8

Sorry you're feeling so awful, feety. Can they give you a different med for your colitis that pg safe?


----------



## feety pyjamas

I hope so MM! Wont find out until a week today so have to grin and bear it at the mo. Thanks for your concern and kind words ladies. ATM im suffering from restless legs pretty bad - been awake since half three! Does anyone else get this/have any remedies? Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I got my BFP tonight! :) EDD January 26. Hoping everyone else gets thiers ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## feety pyjamas

Congratulations leinz! :hug: Xxxx


----------



## Eternity

Wow congrats leinz!!!! :hugs: great news, another first class passenger, gives me hope that I'll get my BFP one day!!!

Feety have you tried natural ways to relax/sleep like long soak in hot bath, camomile tea, soothing music etc?


----------



## anniepie

Congrats Leinz!

Feety-I get restless leg syndrome pretty bad, but haven't got any good remedies I'm afraid... There are some theories that it may be caused by magnesium deficiency. Are you taking a good all round vits/mineral supplement? Sometimes I do find using a cooling foot spray can help, but doesn't get rid of it...


----------



## anniepie

Congrats Leinz!

Feety-I get restless leg syndrome pretty bad, but haven't got any good remedies I'm afraid... There are some theories that it may be caused by magnesium deficiency. Are you taking a good all round vits/mineral supplement? Sometimes I do find using a cooling foot spray can help, but doesn't get rid of it...


----------



## nicki01

Ladies i need your eyes and expertise over in pregnancy tests please!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Congrats Leinz! :happydance:


----------



## Eternity

Can I ask you all a favour please lovely ladies?? Can you nip onto my thread here on this groups and discussions board, it's a plea for help concerning vitamins and stuff???

Thank you x


----------



## vaniilla

Leinzlove said:


> I got my BFP tonight! :) EDD January 26. Hoping everyone else gets thiers ASAP! :hugs:

Congrats on your bfp!!!! :happydance: :flower:


----------



## garfie

Another :bfp: congratulations Leinz :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats leinz, H&H 9 months to you xxx


----------



## MackMomma8

Leinzlove said:


> I got my BFP tonight! :) EDD January 26. Hoping everyone else gets thiers ASAP! :hugs:

Congrats, honey!!! That's wonderful!! 



nicki01 said:


> Ladies i need your eyes and expertise over in pregnancy tests please!!

Oh, girl... that is EXACTLY what my lines looked like at about 9dpo. I think you might be knocked up... :haha: Are you going to test again soon?


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations Leinz Happy and healthy 9 months to you

:hugs: to everyone caught by the :witch:


----------



## anniepie

Nicki- I can see a little line :wohoo:


----------



## vaniilla

I saw a line too! :D good luck! :dust:


I ordered some tests today - 2 digis and 30 ebay cheapies :blush: :haha:


----------



## feety pyjamas

:happydance:defo see a line Nicki!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats Leinzlove! 

I hope yours is a :bfp: too nicki!

My new opks and hpts came in the mail. :happydance: It'll be ages before I o, but as per SMEP, I start testing tomorrow. Good luck to all ladies this cycle!


----------



## Rosie06

i seen the line on both tests before they had even been tweaked hun looks ike a BFP to me congratulations x


----------



## nicki01

Congrats to those with :bfp:

Ive tested this morning but still am not convinced! :shrug: Going over to update in pregnancy tests in a mo with this mornings pictures! Still not 100% percent on exact ovulation date so there is still hope and no :witch: as yet (fingers, toes, eyes and nipples tightly crossed over here) :haha:


----------



## anniepie

Hi Nicki :hi:

I could definitely see a faint line yesterday, but not on today's tests. Try not to stress about it- if yesterday's is a true pos, it was very early, and so it'll take some time to get really dark- try to leave it for a few days before testing again or you'll go insane trying to figure out if there's a line or not. There's nothing more satisfying than seeing a big fat dark line...


----------



## Twag

Congratulations to our new 1st class passengers on their BFPs :wohoo:

:hug: to our ladies that the witch got :hug: and lots of :dust: for the next cycle and those who are testing soon :dust:


----------



## nicki01

:witch: has arrived! :dohh:

Slightly gutted but still at least i know now!

Good luck to all those testing soon! :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

nicki01 said:


> :witch: has arrived! :dohh:
> 
> Slightly gutted but still at least i know now!
> 
> Good luck to all those testing soon! :flower:

sorry that the nasty :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## RAFwife

Nicki, got everything crossed for you!!

That's me out ladies :( af swooped in this afternoon, on to cycle 8 now.. :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Garfie and lienz......congrats that is so awesome  


I am on to cycle two with femara...hopefully it works.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Sorry about AF, nicki and RAFwife. We'll get our 2013 babies, I just know it!


----------



## Hopeful214

How is everyone doing??!! Sorry i have not been here in about a week maybe ive been very busy at work but the :witch: got me so im out for a Jan2013 baby not giving up quite yet...but congrats on the new :bfp:!! and lots of :dust: to everyone still trying


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies how are we all today?

Sorry for those that got caught by the :witch:

Good luck to those who are about to :test::dust::dust::dust:

As for those about to O :happydance: (slightly jealous we've had to abstain for now Docs orders :haha:) 

AFM - Still waiting for my 3rd HCG blood test result, the Docs sure like to keep me hanging on so for now there's a duster with my name on it :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sequeena

Sorry that AF arrived ladies :(


----------



## vaniilla

sorry the witch got you Hopeful214 :hugs:


I hope you get the hcg results soon garfie! :)

AFM - Thanks to a tummy bug I can't tell if all the pain I'm getting is just cramps from the illness or if its also af cramps :dohh:


----------



## gilmore85

got ewcm yesterday which is early for me but had no energy to dtd got more today so I am going all out tonight :sex:


----------



## Eternity

:haha: You go Gilmore!!! :sex::sex:


----------



## nicki01

Feeling positive today! Yes the nasty :witch: got me but i will look on brightside! Charlie will be 1 month older and a teeny weeny bit more independent! :thumbup:

For now i will try loose a few more lbs and lots of :sex:.

:dust: to all!


----------



## hakunamatata

So this link says I'm supposed to wait 18-23 months to start TTC. They say it's the same for either a vaginal delivery or c-section. I always thought you could start TTC 6 months after :shrug: I'm wondering if I'll be on the 2013 train or not. Either way I will stalk :ninja:


----------



## hopefulmom2

AF has come to a stop after spotting on Sunday, then Monday and Tuesday was a full flow not heavy heavy but enough to last throughout the day, Wednesday only light and today nothing but brown tinged after wiping.

Want to send Babydust to all ladies for this cycle!!!


----------



## garfie

Got my HCG test back these are the results - all okay according to the Doc and I don't need any more blood tests:happydance:

11 DPO 32

19 DPO 798

26 DPO 3443

:hugs:

X


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats!


----------



## MackMomma8

Great news, garfie!

AFM, I have an annual pap smear checkup appointment today. It's with the same doctor I saw when the m/c happened. It's kind of doing my head in a bit. :wacko: I don't know whether I should bring up maybe getting some testing done or not. Part of me feels like if I ask for it, then there must be something wrong with me.


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck at your appointment!!


----------



## vaniilla

thats great news garfie!!!!


good luck with your appointment today MM :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Garfie: So happy to hear that! YAYAY! :happy Dance:


----------



## gilmore85

great news garfie! :thumbup:
 
good luck mm


----------



## vaniilla

AF is pretty much here for me, can my testing date be changed to 26th June? which is ageeeeees away :sleep:


----------



## garfie

Vanilla - Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

MM - How did you get on with your appointment - did you ask for any tests, or did they suggest any tests - hope it all went well (well as good as one of them appointments can be :blush:)

Hopeful - Yours sounded a bit of a strange cycle - is it usually like that? (how are your temps doing?):flower:

Hak - Does that mean begin TTC 18-23 months after having had a baby? What about those ladies who had a c-sect (me) and there was only a 22 months age gap. Or those fertile ladies who fall pregnant a month after giving birth? I think it is a matter of personal choice your Doc checks you over at 6 weeks anyway after a c-sect and says all services can be resumed :winkwink: so you make your decision then. This will be my last so I know my choice :cry:

Anyone understand my HCG levels I think they are falling in the normal range :shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulmom2

It was too good to be true, It started back up yesterday afternoon, its only spotting but its red enough to be AF. Going on to next cycle, thinking about doing NTNP until August/Sept. as I want a late spring early Summer Baby 2013. I work tonight, then I have 5 days off in a row. I am thinking the Soy made my cycle shorter last month, will see what it does to my cycle this time. 

Garfie-that is great news!! Relax and happy and healthy 9 months!!!

MM-hope your appointment went well!!

Good luck ladies testing soon and Babydust sent your way!!!

I got a sample of Softcups in the mail with a coupon for a dollar off a box. Might have to try them out, dont really think I need preseed just yet.


----------



## MackMomma8

V, I'll update your test date soon. Sorry about the :witch: honey. Hopefully your doctor will help you get some answers this cycle. :hugs:

AFM, exam went well. Details are in my journal for anyone who wants to know. Basically I was told to keep trying until a year and then we'll "get more agressive". Pretty much what I expected. :shrug:


----------



## sequeena

UGH so sorry AF arrived ladies! :(

I was told by my doctor that they would not do any tests until 2 years TTC :wacko:

The way this cycle is going we will not get to BD anytime this month :nope: T just isn't sleeping long enough for us to have any fun!


----------



## ttcbaby117

garfie - awesome numbers....congrats hun!

hakuna - I believe I heard 6 months birth is a good time to start trying but I have also heard to allow your body time to replenish what the previous pregnancy depleted that you should wait at least a year. My opinion is that once I get pg with my first....If the second wants to come along soon after I will allow it. Thats Gods decision! 

afm - I start my femara tonight...yipee!!!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

sequeena said:


> UGH so sorry AF arrived ladies! :(
> 
> I was told by my doctor that they would not do any tests until 2 years TTC :wacko:
> 
> The way this cycle is going we will not get to BD anytime this month :nope: T just isn't sleeping long enough for us to have any fun!

i would see a different doctor then....cuz thats way to long to wait...usually they might wait a year...but longer is crazy! good luck!!!


----------



## sequeena

sugarpi24 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> UGH so sorry AF arrived ladies! :(
> 
> I was told by my doctor that they would not do any tests until 2 years TTC :wacko:
> 
> The way this cycle is going we will not get to BD anytime this month :nope: T just isn't sleeping long enough for us to have any fun!
> 
> i would see a different doctor then....cuz thats way to long to wait...usually they might wait a year...but longer is crazy! good luck!!!Click to expand...

That's ok, it took me 2 years to get pg with Thomas anyway :thumbup:


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck!!! Hope your BFP comes sooner!!!:)


----------



## Mrswb

i would be so happy if you can take one more passenger on this ride, i can only hope it is in the cards for me to be on this train!


----------



## mouse_chicky

weekend :hugs: girls


----------



## lovelyb

A HUGE congrats to all of the :bfp: :thumbup::happydance:

I've been away from the site for awhile. Was overly stressing and needed the break :wacko: So glad to come back and see all of the first class passengers :thumbup:

AFM, I had blood work this cycle, as noted below, so it appears that things are okay on my end. DH had an SA, his results were pretty low in nearly all of the categories. Sooooo things are not looking so good for us right now:cry: He's set to do a repeat sample in a couple of week. FX this was just a fluke[-o&lt;

But, as it stands for this month i'll be testing on the 22nd, AF is due the following day. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## onebumpplease

Lovelyb I'm glad all is well your end. Hopefully it was a fluke about DH and the next tests all levels are up :thumbup:


----------



## sugarpi24

AF is finally gone!!! :) now we can finally bd!!! Lol last dose of clomid tonight...


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yay! Go :sex: :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck catching that egg sugar :spermy: :haha:


----------



## feety pyjamas

good luck! xx


----------



## feety pyjamas

Gibbo - how do I get a ticker like your blueberry one? xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I see you have one! :haha:


----------



## sugarpi24

Thanks Everyone!!! In laws leaving tomorrow...and i cant wait! lol so we can catch that egg! :) When is the best time do BD when your taking Clomid? im taking my last dose tonight...and then Friday im getting an ultrasound done to check my eggs and cysts...hopefully they are gone! :)


----------



## Hopeful214

Ladies I'm trying geritol this cycle so hopefully there's a baby in my bottle!!


----------



## Eternity

GL sugarpi and hopeful!!

Does anybody have (or follow) any baby/nursery boards on pinterest?

AFM, think AF may be putting in an early appearance this month if my moodiness is anything to go by. If I start forgetting things and getting clumsy this week then I'll know for sure.
I knew it wouldn't happen on the first cycle of trying but it's still upsetting!

:hug::hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies :flower:

Good luck to all those testing soon :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good luck to those catching the eggy :sex::sex::sex:

Still lots of room in First Class:hugs:

Eternity - Forgetting things and clumsiness can also be a sign of pregnancy, just ask my hubby :winkwink: Hope the :witch: stays away.

Hopeful - they do say that in every bottle there is a baby - fingers crossed for you, I found mine in the bottom of grapefruit juice :happydance:

Mrs Gibbo - Hope your nausea has eased - so far so good for me (although I still expect it to appear maybe tomorrow?) I am not very hungry either:haha:

Feety - How are you feeling? I'm just tired and feel like my boobies are being stretched - hubby is liking the new boobs :haha:

Hope I get to hear from my Mid Wife this week and can arrange a scan soon.

:hugs:

X


----------



## mommy and me

Good Day Ladies,

Can I please have 1 ticket for the 2013 Baby Train?


----------



## mommy and me

I am 23 years old and we have been TTC for a year now.

I have given up on the 2012 baby. But hope ing for a 2013 baby.


----------



## garfie

Morning Mommy - I'm sure MM will be along shortly to punch your one way ticket to :bfp: land.:happydance:

I'm Garfie and I was trying for nearly two years in total after a m/c last year - anyway I got my :bfp: recently and I am nervous but the last HCG I had was a good one so now I've just got to wait :coffee:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mommy and me

garfie said:


> Morning Mommy - I'm sure MM will be along shortly to punch your one way ticket to :bfp: land.:happydance:
> 
> I'm Garfie and I was trying for nearly two years in total after a m/c last year - anyway I got my :bfp: recently and I am nervous but the last HCG I had was a good one so now I've just got to wait :coffee:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I am sure you will have a healthy and happy pregnancy. :dust: to everyone else


----------



## vaniilla

mommy and me said:


> Good Day Ladies,
> 
> Can I please have 1 ticket for the 2013 Baby Train?

welcome to the group :wave::flower:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Welcome Aboard mommy, FX for a BFP soon.

hope everyone had a nice weekend, I will be starting opks in about 5 days. Will begin temping in the morning.

Baby dust to all Ladies, FX for BFP's real soon!!!


----------



## feety pyjamas

Welcome mommy! I'm feety and found out I was expecting our first a few weeks ago. Its still early days - praying for a sticky bean! Good luck and fx'd for your super sticky bean! :dust: 
How are all the ladies today? I got sent home from work with a migraine and am now being sick :cry: hopefully migraine is a one off as I don't intend telling work until first scan. Does anyone else suffer from migraines whilst pregnant? Love and :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mommy and me

Congratz Feet.

Thanks for all the support ladies. Glad to be part of your group


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome mommyandme!


----------



## Hopeful214

Welcome Mommy!! :hi: Were glad to have you GL and lots of :dust:


----------



## sequeena

I'm out for this month. My mother is very ill in hospital so I'm not thinking about TTC right now.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sequeena - so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## sequeena

ttcbaby117 said:


> sequeena - so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she gets better soon.

Thank you, me too. They think she may have had another stroke (still waiting on test results and she's too violent to have an MRI at the moment even though she's sedated). It's going to be a long road to recovery but I think this stroke (if it is) has finally rotted her mind. She doesn't recognise any of us and screams and slaps us if we go near her.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh no, I am so sorry that must be horrible for you to experience. I will send you some love and light to help you through this difficult time. Please feel free to come and vent with us about it anytime.


----------



## EternalWait

Morning ladies, been away for a while... Just getting through all the exams at work and hoping that it will quiet down now they are pretty much done :) starting opks today's, been charting... Will post on my sig once I figure out how, plus lots of bd :) DH is very determined at the moment... I think when the last lot of opks etc arrived he realised just how much it's on my mind. Plus he is getting all broody which is lovely to see! Welcome to the new comers and fxd for some more Bfp to join first class soon!


----------



## vaniilla

sequeena said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> sequeena - so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she gets better soon.
> 
> Thank you, me too. They think she may have had another stroke (still waiting on test results and she's too violent to have an MRI at the moment even though she's sedated). It's going to be a long road to recovery but I think this stroke (if it is) has finally rotted her mind. She doesn't recognise any of us and screams and slaps us if we go near her.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear what your family is going through :hugs: I really hope the results come back okay :hugs:



AFM - AF finally got me today :witch: onwards and upwards!!



good luck to everyone O'ving & testing soon!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Eternity

Would appreciate if some of you lovely ladies could pop over to my thread on the 2ww board, and give me your brutally honest opinions.

Even if it's just to say "don't be a muppet it's much too soon, man up and get on with planning for your next cycle!"


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woohoo! Girls, yesterday was CD1, so DH and I are officially NTNP! Bring on the 2013 baby!!! :happydance:

So I guess my testing date will be 18th June. :)


----------



## Hopeful214

Sequeena-Im so sorry to hear that wish the best for you, i know it could be a difficult time :hugs:

Its says today is one of my most fertile days :happydance: woo hoo!! :happydance: hoping AF stays far far away for the next 9months im ready to get the :sex: goin!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - sorry about af vanilla!

mrsswaffer - woohoo, welcome aboard....lol

hopeful - yipee....go catch that eggy!



AFM - I had horrible nausea last night and crazy hot flashes....Last month the femara didnt cause any s/e but I am feeling it this month. Thank goodness tonight is my last day of pills.


----------



## nicki01

sequeena - im so sorry to hear about your mum, i hope you recieve some positive news very shortly.

WELL ladies, :witch: was only here for 3 days so am confused! Ive always had 5 days since i started at 15! Does anyone know what this means?


----------



## puppymom

Did you recently come off the pill? Mine have been very light/short since coming off in November.


----------



## Regalpeas

:hi:


----------



## Regalpeas

Sequeena sorry about your mom. Wishing you the best sending prayers your way.


----------



## Eternity

:hugs::hugs:sequeena:hugs::hugs:

Good luck to everyone testing soon and trying in a new cycle
:dust: to everyone, hope we get more :bfp:s soon FXed

AFM seem to be getting alot of symptoms, can't help but think it's just my body and subconscious ganging up and playing tricks on me!

Will buy some hpts soon, also considering ICs, what's everyone's opinions of them?


----------



## feety pyjamas

Hi ladies how are you all? 
Sequeena - so sorry to hear about your mum I hope she has a speedy recovery. :hugs: 
Afm - I have been really ill since monday with migraine and sickness :cry: had to get the doc out during the night it was so bad! I have midwife appointment today so hopefully some advice and I will get back to work tomorrow! 
:dust: to all xxxx


----------



## garfie

Feety - So sorry you are having a hard time of it - hopefully the MidWife will be able to give you something to help :flower:

Sequeena - Sorry to hear your mum is not well, I hope she gets stronger each day :flower:

Eternity - I had 10ml IC's and when I tested at 11DPO it was still faint (but there) superdrugs own was the one I used (sometimes they do two for the price of 1) so maybe use your IC's until the line appears - I never got a line tbh at all on the IC's until I was pregnant. :dust::dust:

Regalpeas - Hi and welcome hun to the train.:flower:

TTC - I hope those nasty medicines gives you a big :bfp: at the end

Hopeful - I hope you are getting lots of :sex::sex::sex: :happydance:

Mrs W - Good luck this cycle :dust::dust::dust:

AFM - Still waiting for the letter from the Mid Wife (hope she hasn't forgotten me) :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nicki01

Yes came of the pill in april and this was my first period since (obviously had the withdrawal bleed when i stopped it), just imagined it would be longer. Hopefully its normal then!


----------



## Hopeful214

garfie, I'm trying!!:thumbup: For some reason im so excited this cycle :happydance: positive thoughts positive thoughts!! :winkwink:


----------



## MackMomma8

mommy and me said:


> Good Day Ladies,
> 
> Can I please have 1 ticket for the 2013 Baby Train?

Hi mommy!! You are on the list!! Welcome! How long have you been TTC for?



sequeena said:


> I'm out for this month. My mother is very ill in hospital so I'm not thinking about TTC right now.

Oh, honey, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. :hugs: It must be so devastating to you and your family, emotionally. I wish you strength and patience. :hugs:



mrsswaffer said:


> Woohoo! Girls, yesterday was CD1, so DH and I are officially NTNP! Bring on the 2013 baby!!! :happydance:
> 
> So I guess my testing date will be 18th June. :)

Updated your test day! :thumbup:



Eternity said:


> Will buy some hpts soon, also considering ICs, what's everyone's opinions of them?

IC's are the :devil: in my opinion. Even with my early m/c I never got a good line on them. FRERs all the way for this girl from here on out. I hate squinting!! :haha:

My mom visited all weekend up until yesterday when I took her back to the airport. Sorry I was gone for so long!! I was sad to see there weren't any :bfp:s in my abscence, though. Sadface. :(

C'mon girls, we need to fill this train with some flashy BFPs!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful214

MM were definitley trying to fill the train with :bfp:s as fast as we can :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies...nothing going on here...just wanted to check in. I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## gilmore85

Havent been on here in ages so thought I would drop in although nothing new to report, FS appointment is just over 2 weeks away!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi girls, not been on for a little while mainly because absolutely nothing is going on with me at the moment. I'm still waiting for my first af to arrive post ectopic and my numbers reaching 0 and still taking my prenatal and ramped up folic acid dose daily. I've been lurking so still keeping up with the train, hopefully I'll have a little more to contribute once I get back into the ttc thing in a month or so's time :)


----------



## feety pyjamas

Hi ladies how is everyone? I'm still off work ill :cry: although starting to feel a tad more human after horrible migraines and sickness. Hopefully this new medication (metoclopramide) will work as it's really starting to get me down and I need to get back to work! I hope everyone is well and looking forward to seeing some :BFP: soon xxxx


----------



## mouse_chicky

So sorry about your mom, seqeena. :hugs: I hope she gets better soon.

Sorry about AF vanilla.

I hope your sickness eases soon, feetypyjama.

So when do you test eternity? Stalking. :coffee:


Love and :dust: to everyone!

ASM, stupid FF gave me dotted crosshairs because I had an unusually low temp the other day even thought opks are nowhere near positive yet. :growlmad: I hope it fixes itself later.


----------



## Eternity

mouse_chicky said:


> So when do you test eternity? Stalking. :coffee:.

Well my tests should arrive between today and Tuesday, and AF is due anytime from Sunday onwards, so if the tests arrive first I will use an IC. 
And become a poas-er :haha:

General poas question....
When is the best time to do it? Should it be like when you do a sample for the drs, your first of the day?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yep, FMU (first morning urine) is best for pregnancy tests. :)


----------



## Eternity

Thank you, I always wondered what FMU stood for :rofl: that makes alot of sense!


----------



## MackMomma8

TGIF, girls! :wohoo: Us here in the States have a long weekend ahead of us. I don't know about you, but I plan on sitting in the sun with a cold beer in my hand most of the weekend. :beer:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I just had my weekend this week, and have to work the actual weekend. :(


----------



## Hopeful214

Yes everybody please enjoy your wknd and be safe!! 

Well ladies last night i had cramping and bloating ibprofuen couldnt take it away so maybe a good sign? and today my BBs are a lil tender...FXd


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies, silly question but how long should I leave opks before checking them? I haven't been leaving them very long, pretty much just until the test line is clear... Could that be why I can never seem to pinpoint ovulation??


----------



## nicki01

Sorry for interrupting but this could be long, i need all your lovely ladies help!!

So took my last pill 16th april, had a 5 day bleed. 14th &15th of may had very very faint positives however period started on the 16th may so thought i was out and try again next month. That period only lasted 3 days which i thought was odd, DTD twice since

Had back ache the last 2 evenings and just havent felt 'myself', went the toilet earlier and had tiny amount of brown blood, went pee 3 times in 20 minutes and still brown blood, on the 3rd time i did a pregnancy test and.... positive! Went pee again 30 mins later and small amount of red blood!

Jeeezzz i just dont know what to think! 
Im testing with FMU tomorow but could this be a possible pregnancy from last month that i have had bleeding with, a new pregnancy in such a short space of time or nothing at all? 

I know i will probably be back in the morning with a negative test but this is doing my brain in! WHY DID I TEST! SILLY ME!

Really greatful if you reached the end and understood it all!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

You can still bleed with a positive! I say go to your Doctors, explain and get them to do a blood test :thumbup: FXd!


----------



## EternalWait

Nicki01 I agree with miss gibbo... Go to the doctors and get them to test. A friend of mine hd periods for 3-4 months into both of her pregnancies, so it could be a big positive. Fxd for you Hun!!!


----------



## Eternity

Well for me AF is due in any time from tomorrow onwards (irregular cycles, so I don't know when exactly) but so far none of the signs I usually get in the week leading up to AF.

But did an IC this morning using fmu, mainly because I've never used them before and had to practise :haha:

Well :bfn: and it's supposed to be an early one, so I'm pretty sure that's me out this cycle :shrug::cry:
Will test again on Monday if no sign of :witch: over the weekend. Trying to stay positive, but if it's going to stay :bfn: I just wish AF would get here now so I can start the next cycle!!!!


----------



## nicki01

Well i done a digi this morning and got pregnant 2-3! Yay!

Not letting myself get to excited as had the 3 day bleed last week and spotting yesterday so not realy sure what going on in there! 

Going to make a doctors appointment monday and speak to them, am guessing the next step would be blood tests to see whats happening with hcg? Then a scan? Not really sure as with Charlie it was so straight forward, missed period positve test and then straight through 9 months!

Why is my body playing tricks on me? Faint positive, then negative, then 3 day period, a week later spotting and pregnant 2-3! Ahhh! I wish i had a window in my belly so i could see for myself lol.

Eternity - hope you get your bfp monday!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yay!! :happydance::yipee::wohoo: I hope everything goes well at the doctors!


----------



## MackMomma8

Lots of women spot in early pregnancy. You could have ovulated a bit later, and that light 3day bleed could have been breakthrough bleeding. It's more common for that to happen than you would think. If you got 2-3 on a digi, then I'd say you are PREGNANT and I'm moving you to first class, honey!! :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

eeeekkk! Thanks guys! Im secretly excited!! If all is ok then this means i would have fallen first cycle! WOW! Im so excited but sooo nervous! 

Hope we get some more first class ladies super quick!


----------



## Eternity

nicki01 said:


> Well i done a digi this morning and got pregnant 2-3! Yay!
> 
> Not letting myself get to excited as had the 3 day bleed last week and spotting yesterday so not realy sure what going on in there!
> 
> Going to make a doctors appointment monday and speak to them, am guessing the next step would be blood tests to see whats happening with hcg? Then a scan? Not really sure as with Charlie it was so straight forward, missed period positve test and then straight through 9 months!
> 
> Why is my body playing tricks on me? Faint positive, then negative, then 3 day period, a week later spotting and pregnant 2-3! Ahhh! I wish i had a window in my belly so i could see for myself lol.
> 
> Eternity - hope you get your bfp monday!

Thanks Nicki!

So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Nicki - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun, make an appointment first thing Monday and get your HCG levels taken so you know where you are at:flower: Another First Class Addition :happydance:

Eternity - How many DPO are you do you know hun - I got early IC's 10ml and they never showed up until after I knew for deffo I was pregnant, so don't lose heart hun :flower:

Mrs Gibbo - How are you coping in the heat, I just keep falling asleep oh and I keep popping my buttons on my shorts :haha:

Good luck to all the ladies testing soon :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yeah, the ICs weren't as good as a FRER but I did get a faint line.

Not too bad at the moment because it's not hot and we're having thunder storms at the moment! Keeping my fingers crossed as I have plans for tomorrow :growlmad: better be nice again! :haha:

:bfp: and :dust: for everyone testing! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats nik! that is awesome news!


----------



## Eternity

garfie said:


> Eternity - How many DPO are you do you know hun - I got early IC's 10ml and they never showed up until after I knew for deffo I was pregnant, so don't lose heart hun :flower:

I can't be sure as my cycles are irregular and I don't temp or use OPKs (yet)
Thanks for the encouragement. I see read a few reviews on ICs saying they gave false negs so here's hoping!
Especially as the sides of my bbs (up near my armpit) are tender today and I didnt do anything yesterday to have made the muscles ache and it's a bit lower and more in my bbs than the muscle.

Sooooo confused :shrug:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats nicki!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Congratulations, Nicki!! :happydance:

I got the 'Magic 8 Ball' app and asked if I'd be pregnant in the next six months. :haha: It said, "Don't count on it." but when I asked of I'd be pregnant in the next year, it said, "It is decidedly so." Haha! :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

Big congrats on your bfp nicki!!!!!! :D


----------



## feety pyjamas

Congrats nicki welcome to first class! 
I hope everyone is keeping well - how are the symptoms gibbo and garfie? 
I haven't had migraine or been sick for a few days so hopefully back to work tomorrow! I'm not telling my work until a few weeks yet because of job security at the moment so fx'd the worst of the symptoms are over for now! Xxx x :dust: xxxx


----------



## mommy and me

Hi MAck Momma, 

Been TTC since June last year


----------



## mommy and me

Congratz to all the 1st class ladies. 

Holding thumbs for you Nicki.


----------



## nicki01

Thankyou everyone! Docs today at 3.20. So see what they have to say. Doubt they will do anything today but may get the ball rolling!


----------



## mommy and me

I'm really getting sooooooo frustrated. It is driving me mad. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Sorry ladies. It's just the whole damn story thats just pissing me off so badly.

I can take it anymore. I never know when I am OV. and when I dont. And my stupid doctor doesnt want to do anymore test untill I star AF again.


----------



## nicki01

Back from the doctors, got a scan at 9.45 tomorow morning as doctor wants to check all is in the right place as it could possibly be ectopic, and she wants to see where bleeding is coming from. Im super nervous now. 

Been having really bad back ache and stabbing pains on one side which are symptoms of ectopic. Im not allowed to eat or drink after 6am just incase i need to go under! 
Please keep your finger crossed that my little humpty is cushioned nicely in the right place!

How frustrating mommy and me. Hope you can get some tests done soon. Really hoping that all you lovely ladies get your bfp really really soon!


----------



## Eternity

Have everything crossed for you nicki!!!
:hugs: hopefully little one is in the right place and Mr Stork will be paying you a visit in 8-9months time! :yellow:




Ps. I LOVE that you called your little girl Charlie, you tell her she has the coolest name ever for a girl :haha: from a fellow Charlie


----------



## vaniilla

I've got everything crossed for you hun, I really hope the scan shows good news :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Got everything crossed for you nicki! :flower:


----------



## sugarpi24

mommy and me said:


> Hi MAck Momma,
> 
> Been TTC since June last year

me too!!! since June 11th 2011 :( took my last BCP on June 10th.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I hope everything is OK Nik.....please let us know how you get on tomorrow.


----------



## garfie

Nik - Hope you and humpty are both okay - fingers crossed for you hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nicki01

Sad news ladies.... My little humpty is in my tube sat snuggling up to my ovary! 
Have just back from hospital. They were really worried but my hcg is only 108 so they think my body will try and expel the pregnancy itself. Got to go back for more bloods and scan thursday morning to see what happening, any change then straight in for the op.

Either way my little humpty will see the light sooner than it should. Im a little upset but will get there. Am dreading the inevitable but its got to come out one way or another.

Anyway i dont want to put a downer on this thread! How are all you lovely ladies? BFP's in the making, cant wait to see some more in the next few weeks!


----------



## nicki01

Eternity said:


> Have everything crossed for you nicki!!!
> :hugs: hopefully little one is in the right place and Mr Stork will be paying you a visit in 8-9months time! :yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. I LOVE that you called your little girl Charlie, you tell her she has the coolest name ever for a girl :haha: from a fellow Charlie

Yay another girly Charlie! Everyone just assumes her name is Charlotte and it really bugs me, family members took to calling her Charlotte when she was born! Shes CHARLIE!! I love the name, she was named since i was about 6yrs old! :haha:


----------



## garfie

Nicki - I am so sorry hun I cannot imagine what you are going through :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Oh nik, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## countrygirl86

I've got my BFP ladies :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, countrygirl!! First class here you come!

PS - Your EDD is the day before my birthday. We Aquarians rock. 

If I catch this cycle, my EDD would be Feb 13-16.


----------



## garfie

Hi Countrygirl :happydance::happydance: congrats hun :flower:

Ladies I still don't have a MW but I decided to ring the hospital direct as I have had brown spotting for the last 2 days:cry: Anyway I am now booked in for a scan tomorrow at 11.00 am.

So please keep your fingers crossed that everything is alright.

The hospital MW I spoke too was disgusted that I hadn't got a MW or been for an early scan due to ahem my age and also my previous m/c.

So nervous for tomorrow.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Eternity

Nicki- :hugs::hug::hugs2: so sorry to hear that hun! Can't imagine what you're going through. :hugs::hug::hugs2:

Garfie- FXed for you, good luck at the scan :hugs: it is outrageous that you weren't seen to properly, make you sure you lodge a complaint!

Countrygirl- congrats to you! :hugs: fab news!!!

Wow alot of hugging on my post today. Well everybody take one.....

:hugs:

And add some :dust: too.


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi ladies

Sorry to hear your sad news ladies :(


Can i join?.............got my BFP yesterday with an EDD 28th January *2013*


after TTC for over 3 years and 2 losses......we started NTNP in Dec/Jan. My OH is in the Navy and we only managed to DTD once this month and BAM!!!! he he 

Good luck for all you ladies still to test xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

oh no, nicki. :cry: :hugs: Thinking of you during this difficult time.


Fingers crossed, garfie, that everything's okay.

Congrats to the newest :bfp:s

AFM, positive opk today I think so I'll be testing June 9th.


----------



## vaniilla

nicki01 said:


> Sad news ladies.... My little humpty is in my tube sat snuggling up to my ovary!
> Have just back from hospital. They were really worried but my hcg is only 108 so they think my body will try and expel the pregnancy itself. Got to go back for more bloods and scan thursday morning to see what happening, any change then straight in for the op.
> 
> Either way my little humpty will see the light sooner than it should. Im a little upset but will get there. Am dreading the inevitable but its got to come out one way or another.
> 
> Anyway i dont want to put a downer on this thread! How are all you lovely ladies? BFP's in the making, cant wait to see some more in the next few weeks!

I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I hope the can goes well on thursday so that you don't have to have an op :hugs:



countrygirl86 said:


> I've got my BFP ladies :)

big congrats on your bfp :happydance::happydance:



garfie said:


> Hi Countrygirl :happydance::happydance: congrats hun :flower:
> 
> Ladies I still don't have a MW but I decided to ring the hospital direct as I have had brown spotting for the last 2 days:cry: Anyway I am now booked in for a scan tomorrow at 11.00 am.
> 
> So please keep your fingers crossed that everything is alright.
> 
> The hospital MW I spoke too was disgusted that I hadn't got a MW or been for an early scan due to ahem my age and also my previous m/c.
> 
> So nervous for tomorrow.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I've got everything crossed that everything is okay hun :hugs: I really hope everything goes well at the scan tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Andielina

I'm so sorry nicki. :hugs: :cry: I hope things happen as quickly and easily as possible. Prayers for you and your family during this time. :hugs:

Congrats, countrygirl!!! It's nice to see the :bfp:'s keep coming!

Mouse chicky fx'd this is your month, girl!!! I'll be eagerly awaiting your :bfp: :coffee:

AFM I'm still on birth control. I'm fairly certain my body either ovulated or tried to ovulate this month based on some sharp pains in one side and (tmi) some ewcm! :happydance: I hope things continue working when I go off the pill! DH and I are still trying to decide if we want to try this summer or next. I have formal evaluation next school year and being preggers would make it difficult to do the best I can... but we'll see. :)

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Eternity

mouse_chicky said:


> AFM, positive opk today I think so I'll be testing June 9th.

Good luck, happy :sex: lol

Well for me it's now been 3 :bfn: this week (sat, mon and today) on ICs so I'm just hoping I'm one of those women where it doesn't show up on those little strips until much later lol.

Will use a different test either on fri or sat morning.

Still no sign of the :witch: flying in, and still have nausea and lower back pain, and some really weird feelings in my abdomen and occasionally my boobs, it's not painful and not really twinges....I dunno, just weird!

FXed for everyone testing soon :dust:


----------



## mommy and me

Sorry I've been so quit ladies. But work has been a bitch.

Congratz ladies with their :BFP: 

Sorry to hear about the losses.

And :DUST: to everyone still waiting


----------



## Laubull

Hi Girls!

Can I join this thread please.

I had an ectopic pregnancy in March with my first pregnancy, but in 2 weeks time I can TTC again, whoop!

The :witch: has just got me which is good news as it means I will ovulate smack bang in the middle of our holiday! Holiday :sex: here we come!

Baby dust and 2013 babies to all!

x


----------



## baby_maybe

Nicki - I'm so sorry your little bean is in your tube, I also had a pregnancy of unknown location (most likely left ovary) in March. I have just started my first af since waiting for my hcg to drop to 0. However we have now decided to wait for a while to ttc again, as work/life/home is just so busy at the moment and I have additional issues once I'm pregnant that would just put too much strain on us.

To everyone else - :hugs:, :dust: or whatever you need right now :) xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.

I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-

1. Early miscarriage
2. Ectopic
3. To early to see (baby is shy!)

I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.

I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.

Keep me in your thoughts ladies.

:hugs:

X


----------



## vaniilla

Eternity said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> AFM, positive opk today I think so I'll be testing June 9th.
> 
> Good luck, happy :sex: lol
> 
> Well for me it's now been 3 :bfn: this week (sat, mon and today) on ICs so I'm just hoping I'm one of those women where it doesn't show up on those little strips until much later lol.
> 
> Will use a different test either on fri or sat morning.
> 
> Still no sign of the :witch: flying in, and still have nausea and lower back pain, and some really weird feelings in my abdomen and occasionally my boobs, it's not painful and not really twinges....I dunno, just weird!
> 
> FXed for everyone testing soon :dust:Click to expand...

I hope that you get a bfp soon :dust: stay away :witch:!!!!



Laubull said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Can I join this thread please.
> 
> I had an ectopic pregnancy in March with my first pregnancy, but in 2 weeks time I can TTC again, whoop!
> 
> The :witch: has just got me which is good news as it means I will ovulate smack bang in the middle of our holiday! Holiday :sex: here we come!
> 
> Baby dust and 2013 babies to all!
> 
> x

Welcome to the group :flower:

Sorry to hear about your ectopic :hugs: I hope you get a sticky bean soon :dust:



garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.
> 
> I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-
> 
> 1. Early miscarriage
> 2. Ectopic
> 3. To early to see (baby is shy!)
> 
> I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.
> 
> I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.
> 
> Keep me in your thoughts ladies.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I really hope the blood tests come back good :hugs: I'm sure little one is just being shy :hugs:



AFM - I'm waiting to O and for my repeat blood test :coffee:

Good luck to everyone testing soon!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Eternity

Oh Garfie, I am so wishing that you have a shy lil bean there!!
:hugs:


Thanks Vaniila. 
I think we should have gargoyles above our doors you know. They ward off evil, so surely that would include the wicked :witch: :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, garfie, big hugs. :hugs: Keep your thoughts positive, love.

Welcome, Laubull! :hi:


----------



## nicki01

Thankyou for your comments girls. I will update thursday when i know more, ive had a rollercoaster few days and my head is scrambled!

Garfie i really really hope things come out positive for you hun. Will be thinking of you over the next few days.

Congrats to those bfp's.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey nicki, I've replied to your message sweetie. If you need anything else just ask xxx


----------



## sequeena

Thinking of you garfie, I hope it was good news.

Nicki I'm so sorry :cry:

Congrats on the new :bfp:s xxx

Waiting to test here but don't think this is our month either.


----------



## garfie

Right Ladies

Can anyone explain this to me:-

2 May HCG 32
9 May HCG 798
16 May HCG 3443

The hospital have just phoned yes there is a pregnancy my level is 798 which is good news! - Is it? did they just pluck a number out of thin air. The nurse also said that it wasn't a problem it hadn't increased. Wth that is not my understanding at all.

So upshot I have to have another blood test Friday and more scans in the coming weeks.

No further forward - so not sure what is going on.

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

Wait, your hcg went from 3443 down to 798 in 4 days? Oh, honey... I don't think that's a good news. Unless the nurse you spoke with was just dumb and not looking at the paperwork correctly.


----------



## garfie

Sorry hun got that bit wrong 3443 on the 16 May I cant even see straight at the minute it went backwards instead of forwards according to the levels right?

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Your levels definitely shouldn't be going backwards at this stage garfie. I think a call to them to check the numbers they've given you would be a good idea xx


----------



## nicki01

Garfie i hope there is an error there and someone has told you wrong. Sat in limbo not knowing whats going on is pure torture! Keeping you in my thoughts and hoping for good news your way. Please try and hold on to some hope and stay positive.


----------



## nicki01

baby_maybe, thankyou hun you have really helped me!

Been down to a&e tonight as hospital told me if my bleeding changed to go straight in, well i filled the toilet at 5pm! 

The ignorant ob who dealt with me made me feel completely stupid! Asked who told me it was ectopic as it wasnt on his screen and when i told him the events from tuesday, looked at my partner and asked if he was there when they told me this!! Im sure he thought i was making the whole thing up! 
He did an internal and said 'you can go home, just go to your appointment in the morning, you look ok'!!! what am i supposed to look like?? 

I told him i was told to go straight back if the bleeding got heavier but he just brushed me off and left! Disgusted! Will be making a complaint first thing!


----------



## sequeena

Nicki that's disgusting!!!!

Garfie I know that after a certain point hcg tapers off which is why some women stop getting bfps when they know they're pregnant. Not sure if this is the case for you I hope so.


----------



## baby_maybe

Nicki, that's disgraceful behaviour, but then again I never expect anything better from A&E. You're much better off with the nurses or docs at epau.

I was told a while back that either ibuprofen or diclofenic will help to ease heavy bleeding, so you could maybe try taking either to help overnight. I had some pretty heavy episodes of bleeding over the course of a week right at the end of my ectopic, but never enough to need to go back in. If you soak through a pad in 30 minutes you should definitely be seen again, but if it is not that heavy constantly you should be ok until they see you in the morning :hugs: xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

sequeena said:


> Nicki that's disgusting!!!!
> 
> Garfie I know that after a certain point hcg tapers off which is why some women stop getting bfps when they know they're pregnant. Not sure if this is the case for you I hope so.

I thought that was when your levels got so high that they no longer trigger a hpt. It's called something, but I can't remember!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Ah here it is, the hook effect. I got this from another site:

_"Finally, the other reason for false negatives was only recently described and is referred to as the "variant hook effect." This is much more common than the hook effect. As pregnancy progresses, there are actually different variant forms of hCG that begin to appear in the urine. After about 5 weeks of pregnancy (i.e. 3 weeks after the expected period) concentrations of hCG beta core fragment are higher than all other forms of hCG. This is perfectly normal. Unfortunately, the concentration of hCG beta core fragment can saturate one of the antibodies used in the assay in certain pregnancy kits, and the other antibody doesn't recognize the beta core fragment. As a result, no sandwich forms and the test is read as a negative. The farther in pregnancy a woman is, the more likely that this false negative will occur. Similar to the hook effect, the variant hook effect can be confirmed if testing shows a positive result after diluting the sample._"


----------



## Andielina

Oh Garfie I hope good news is headed your way! :flower: One of my very close friends had the exact same thing happen to her. She went to the doctor and he looked and didn't see anything and actually tried to talk her into a D & C on the spot! She refused and went home because she couldn't shake the feeling that she was still pregnant since pee sticks were still turning positive (she was about 4-6 weeks at this point). She went back to the doctor a month later and there her little baby was! She was 8 weeks along and now has a beautiful 2 year old boy! 

I know not every story is meant to end so happily but just trust your instincts and your body. :hugs:. If my friend hadn't she would have killed her baby. I'm praying for the best for you! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Nicki- So sorry hun. thinking of you...sending you some love and light to help you through this! That ER doc should get written up for that behavior! Make sure to follow through with that!

Garfie- So sorry you are in limbo right now....I hope you have great news for us on Friday!

Countrygirl- congrats to you! fab news!!!

Eternity - fxed it is just a shy bfp you are dealing with!

Mousy - congrats on being in the tww....we can sweat it out together!!!!!


afm - I got a positive opk on monday and triggered late last night per my RE (she said it could only help things along so why not!)....we have been doing it at least every day since my positive....I was told to start my progesterone tonight which I have done. I hope I have caught that egg.....


Quick question - does anyone know why they recommend that you do not pick anything up heavier than 10lbs afer IUI or any fertility treatment?


----------



## garfie

Thanks for all your good wishes and advice ladies:flower:

Phoned the hospital this morning told them I was not happy with the results (fair enough I could understand the levels could be dropping) but surely not to the exact number?

Spoke to a nurse she got the dr to call me back, This is what he said:-

HCG level is 29000 (not 798) good job I questioned it.

Sac is measuring 15.3mm (not 20mm as I was told) and anything smaller than 2cm would be very difficult to see a baby.

No further blood tests needed.

Repeat scan 8 June - to relax and wait, unless I have bleeding/cramping in the meantime I should be able to see something at the next scan.:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy at the moment, he apologised for their error all the way through and the worry it has caused and was pleased that one of us was on the ball (me).

I am just so relieved (have been up since 4.15) Maybe tonight I might get a better sleep.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Yea good news Garfie, fingers crossed for next weeks scan


----------



## Eternity

That's fantastic news Garfie!! :happydance:

Nicki I hope you do complain that's really bad.
I hope you get some proper answers!! :hugs:

AFM, still no AF or signs of her, still pg symptoms, still have no idea :haha:
Just did another IC, thought for a minute I was going to get a faint bfp but as the dye faded to leave the test line the faint line faded away too.... No idea if that's a good sign or a faulty strip?!
Will use a proper hpt tomorrow.


----------



## baby_maybe

Garfie - i'm so pleased you were able to get the correct information. That sounds like a much better number!! Sending you good luck wishes for your next scan :hugs:


----------



## mommy and me

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:So happy for you Garfie!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just shows you the nurses and Docs dont always know what i s going on.

Well I'm in my TWW now. And its my 1 year anniversary on Monday. So i'm really hoping for a :BFP: this month. It would be awesome as a anniversary present. :xmas10: I'm going to be testing on the 6th June. and hopefully :witch: stays far away from me.

Nicki - Sorry to hear about your terrible experience. Some doctors are just not ment to be doctors.

Countrygirl- Congratz to you. Amazing news!

Eternity - Fingers crossed.Praying it is just a shy bfp you are dealing with!

Mousy - Lets do the TWW together. Hopefully we get our :BFP: this month.


----------



## nicki01

Garfie im so happy for you! Thats brilliant news!

Ive had my blood test and the hcg has gone up! Was 108 now 154, not good as is showing signs that the pregnancy is growing. Back in tomorow morning for more bloods and another scan to see if pregnancy has gotten any bigger and check there isnt a leak of the tube.

Really dragging out now and am getting frustrated not knowing whats going on. Have said if pregnancy has gotten bigger then they will possibly put a camera in and have a look, im just not really sure whats happening!


----------



## sequeena

Oh good news garfie. What a monumental cock up on their end!


----------



## sequeena

nicki01 said:


> Garfie im so happy for you! Thats brilliant news!
> 
> Ive had my blood test and the hcg has gone up! Was 108 now 154, not good as is showing signs that the pregnancy is growing. Back in tomorow morning for more bloods and another scan to see if pregnancy has gotten any bigger and check there isnt a leak of the tube.
> 
> Really dragging out now and am getting frustrated not knowing whats going on. Have said if pregnancy has gotten bigger then they will possibly put a camera in and have a look, im just not really sure whats happening!

Great news nicki! Hope lo has moved out of your ovary x


----------



## sugarpi24

thats awesome Garfie!!! you showed them! :) im glad that everything worked out and i wish you a happy & healthy 9 months :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Garfie - that is awesome news!

Eternity - I am still hoping for the shy bfp!

mommy and me - I hope this is your month!

nicki - I hope you find out what is going on soon! Praying for you hun!

well I am in "not sure if I OVed limbo"......My temp this morning when I first took it was 97.05 (pre ov temp) but 15 minutes later while still laying in bed I took it again bc I thought maybe I oved yesterday, (I had cramps and what not)....my temp was 97,45 the second time. I dont know what to think. Oh yeah and I was told to start progesterone yesterday which I did. I just hope it didnt stop me from oving....I sent in an email to my RE to ask her what she thinks. Can anyone tell me when they usually start their progesterone?


----------



## Hopeful214

That is awesome garfie!:thumbup:

AFM, i had some cramping yesterday BBs still sore but sat evening my phone crashed! :nope: and thats where i kept up with when AF came and ended when i O'd my cm my symptoms when we BD ugh sux i just got a new phone yesterday because it was on back order so now its like starting from scratch :wacko:

Hopefully i do get my :bfp: soon!! hows everyone doing?


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh garfie, I'm so glad to hear that. Good for you for trusting your instincts. :hugs:

Nicki, do they think the embryo moved out of your tube and into the right place? All my thoughts are with you, I hope you get answers soon. Not know is worse than getting bad news, IMO. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Great news Garfie! Look forward to hearing about next week's scan.

:hugs: nicki. 


Love and :dust: all


----------



## Eternity

Fantastic news Garfie, thank goodness you double checked.

Nicki, could there be good news? I've no idea whether it can move or not.

AFM, not good news. Did a proper hpt.... :bfn: :cry:
It was an unbranded test, one of those that claim the NHS uses so I dunno how reliable they are.

TMI warning!
Had some spotting earlier, when I wiped there was some very brown cm.
I usually get spotting before AF but it's usually more red.
I keep checking and there hadn't been any more yet but I'm getting an odd prickly almost bubbling feeling in my abdomen with some sharp tingling right down in pelvic area, not quite normal AF cramps but the :witch: must be flying in.

Just gutted as I've had so many flipping symptoms and I've actually 'felt' pg, now I just feel stupid lol.

Hubby reckons we just wait and see if AF turns up, if not by Sunday we will pick up clear blue or something.

:cry::brat::sad2: i just want to know whats going on!! In dire need of a :hugs2:


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies for your support and encouragement:flower:

I am still very nervous hopefully I will get to book in with my MW today and she can alleviate some of my fears :dohh: (only 7 sleeps until my scan when hopefully I will get to see my baby :happydance::happydance:)

Eternity - That could be implantation if so it will not show up on a preg test yet hun - fingers crossed for you :dust::dust::dust:

Nicki - :hugs: I really hope you don't need an operation - keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Mommy - That would be an awesome pressie :happydance::happydance:

Hope you all have a lovely Jubilee Weekend and whatever you are doing Have Fun :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Eternity

Garfie I hope you get an appt with mw soon hun! And can't wait for good news from your scan!!

I'm about 80% sure I Oed on cd15, now on cd34. Could that really be IB? I thought that happened earlier.... Sooooo confused :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmom2

So much has been happening since I was last online. got DSL and have to take in my other computer to get rebooted. 

I am not temping this cycle and just using opk and my ferning scope, I got a positive opk on CD 17 which was May 30th along with full ferning on the scope. 

nicki-really hoping for good news for you and no operation, FXed for you hun!!

Garfie-thats good it got straightened out!!

congrats to all the new BFP's

Good luck and Baby dust to all testing soon!!!


----------



## Hopeful214

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you Eternity


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry eternity.....I hope this still a shy one though. fxed for you!

G/L hopeful!

2DPO for me....Nothing much here, just happy to be in the tww. I find that ovulation is so stressful...did I??? Didnt I???? When did I? Did I have enough bding????? geez!!!!! Exhausting! it is a rainy holiday here so I am taking advantage of sitting on the couch and chilling out and trying to destress from the last few days!


----------



## Eternity

Thanks for all your encouragement ladies but unfortunately it didn't keep the witch at bay; she's here!

Officially CD1. 

Tmi warning
It's usually dark red or brownish-red when AF is here but at the moment it's quite a bright red. No idea if that means anything.

I don't understand all the symptoms....

Anyway I have ordered a digi opk and hubby and I are going to try SMEP this cycle. FXed!

:hugs: and :dust: to all.


----------



## hopefulmom2

I am out ladies, I got some devastating news tonight that my BF overdosed. Im so upset about it, and not only that was the last thing I told him was that He didnt care.

I knew something was up and I should of stayed up with him but he left my house after stealing my game system and ds game for my daughter along with some pills that I had on top of the fridge.


----------



## Eternity

Oh my goodness hopeful :hugs2:

Is he going to be ok?

Whatever you do, DO NOT blame yourself!! Don't surround yourself with what-ifs, because you couldn't have known and it is NOT your fault!!!!

You know we are all here if you need us, or pm me if you just need to vent!

:hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:


----------



## hopefulmom2

the hospital staff found him face down on the way to the ER, he didnt make it. his sisters just came and notified me that they are doing an autopsy but wont have results until monday. They came and collected his stuff that he had here. I had no idea that he was about to relapse. I will just have to take some time to deal and sort it out. Im heartbroken that I was left in the dark but they didnt know anything either.

Had to break the news of his death to my 6 year old, she just lost her father on Mothers Day. very sad and tragic


----------



## garfie

Aw hun my thoughts are with you at this sad time :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulmom2

Thanks ladies, Just hope I can make it through this. I dont think my daughter understands fully about death.


----------



## Eternity

:hugs2: hopeful. My thoughts are with you and your poor daughter :hugs2:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Eternity - sorry about AF hun.

Hopeful - Oh my goodness....that is so horrible. I am so sorry....Eternity is right, please do not blame yourself, you had no way of knowing.


----------



## Hopeful214

:hugs2:Hopeful im so sorry to hear that prayers are with you and your family please do not blame urself, that was something beyond ur control:hugs2:


----------



## hopefulmom2

I realize that, I just am going to have to think of my daughter as #1 and need to put her first. I am not sure what went wrong and when, thought it was going good for us. he treated me and my daughter great and we were so happy all 3 of us. 

thanks again ladies and I dont blame myself I just wish I would of known he was relapsing right in front of me, I could of called someone before it was too late.


----------



## Eternity

Don't fret, I'm sure he hid it from you purposely so you really weren't to know.

Like you said, just put your little girl first now. Do you have any nearby family or close friends that can offer YOU some support?


----------



## hopefulmom2

yeah but everyone is kinda saying I told ya so. Wish it was different I know that he did drugs but thought it was the past as he had to go to rehab and stuff. I didnt know it was this bad and he was going down the same path. his family had no idea either but I know they are just as devastated and shocked. 

I wish all of you ladies the best of luck in your TTC journey, I will be back when I find a man that will put me and my daughter first. I will pop in and out and see how everyone is getting on. Oh and I took an opk today and its negative also did a hpt and its neg. not really sure if they can last a few days since its been 2 days and due to ovulate today although had pains the last few days and a headache all day yesterday.


----------



## mouse_chicky

so sorry hopeful :hugs: My prayers are with you.


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: hopeful. How awful. I wish you all the best in your journey :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh my God, hun. That is terrible news. :( I'm so sorry. :hugs: I went through a similar experience in September when my step-dad was found dead in my mum's flat. If you need to talk or vent, don't hesitate to message me. :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: hopeful I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. My thoughts are with you and your daughter xxxx


----------



## chelle81

Hey everyone I'm nicki01 sister just to let u all know she did get admitted yesterday morning and had to have an operation late yesterday afternoon not to sure on all the ins and outs but ectopic was removed and they have managed to save the tube and ovary but there is damage to vessels I think, she is home now but feeling very sore and very sick will be back with you soon xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, send her our love. Thanks for the update. :)


----------



## Hopeful214

Oh no :nope: Thanks for the update give he rlots of :hugs: for us....


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks for the update chelle, please pass on some :hugs: from me xxxx


----------



## MackMomma8

Ohmigosh. This thread got sad today. :(

Hopeful, I am so, so sorry to hear about your BF. Please, please please, make sure you have the support you need in a time like this. There is nothing you did or didn't do that caused what happened. Everyone has their demons. Some of us just lose the battle early. :hugs: My thoughts are with you and your daughter. :hugs:


Chelle, thank you for updating us about nicki. Tell her to rest up and take care of herself! :)


----------



## Eternity

Give Nicki (gentle) hugs from me!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

chelle81 said:


> Hey everyone I'm nicki01 sister just to let u all know she did get admitted yesterday morning and had to have an operation late yesterday afternoon not to sure on all the ins and outs but ectopic was removed and they have managed to save the tube and ovary but there is damage to vessels I think, she is home now but feeling very sore and very sick will be back with you soon xxx

Thanks for letting us know. I hope she is feeling better soon and any damage is minimal :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chelle - thank you for letting us know. I hope she has a quick recovery.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Chelle thanks for the update hopefully she makes a quick and speedy recovery, hugs to her.

thanks everyone for the prayers and thoughts. my daughter is taking it a little better but worse then she did when she found out the news on Mothers day. I just feel like I am a failure at finding men and one is never going to be the right one. My mom feels like I should see a counselor along with my daughter so we can talk about all of this. I cried on and off today and I just know thinking about him sets me off on a rollercoaster of tears and my daughter feels the need to just put her arm around my neck and give me hugs and support, shes 6 and is taking it better than Me. I did manage to get out of the house today and attend my nephews bday party and then head off to watch some races. I have to work tomorrow but I hope they might take it easy on me as I am just so touchy right now.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Do you have to work? Can't you get compassionate leave? :(


----------



## chelle81

Thanks everyone will pass on everyone's love and hugs xxx sorry to hear your sad news hopeful big :hugs: xxxx


----------



## garfie

Chelle - Send her my love too :hugs::hugs:

Wishing her a speedy recovery:flower: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulmom2

not sure I had to call in yesterday, maybe talk to my manager and see what I can do, but if I am working then might take my mind off missing him but it will be still on him. I just look to see him text me or walk through my front door. I didnt realize he was on the verge of relapse.


----------



## EternalWait

Hopeful you couldn't have known. Don't blame yourself- and don't worry about your daughter supporting you, when we lost my dad my youngest sister would have been just older than your daughter is now, and she was the same. I recently spoke to a conaellor in my workplace about her behaviour and she said it's perfectly normal at that age group. Counselling for yourself is always something to consider... It's good to have someone impartial to speak to as they can look objectively and it can be easier to tell them the inner thoughts that are often the most painful. Either way take care of yourself, and by doing that you will be taking care of your daughter. 

Chelle, give nikki hugs, hope she has a speedy recovery. 

AFM, was starting to give up hope as had no sign of ovulation, and began to believe the universe was against us... Then suddenly a positive opk! Seeing the horrible times some are having really puts it into perspective, but it's the little signs that keep me going with the constant ttc! I'm only 8 days from the witch arriving, but that's an improvement from the 3 day LP I had a few months ago! If we don't catch this one, think I may try agnus castus to help bring o forward and lengthen LP... Think that would help?


----------



## hopefulmom2

Thanks everyone, and really wish you all well on your ttc journey and fx for a few bfp's soon for all of you.

I believe his family is making the arrangements today and possibly hold a benefit, the problem I have with that is I will be meeting his family most of them for the first time, they all know about me though because he talked constantly about me and my daughter. I wont take her to the services, because I feel as though it will set her back and give her more terrible images. One of his Sister in laws has offered to get my daughter the stuff that he took from her which was her game systems. my mom has also offered to buy her another Nintendo DS, I think it will help her alot more, but I know it wont bring him back. 

I guess I am not OUT all the way as I was supposed to O on Saturday and we dtd on Thursday. not really sure if it will be enough but fx that Maybe I can carry a little piece with me of him so that his family can have a memory. If not It will be ok as I will always have him in my heart and memories of him will be with me everyday. Oh AF is due next week on the 13th.


----------



## sequeena

I thought AF was due wednesday but it turns out she's due tomorrow. Hmm. Anyway, bit achy down below now and been having vivid dreams. Not tested since I got a bfn on a frer about 3-4 days ago so may not be out but thinking I am.


----------



## nicki01

hopfulmom2 - i am so sorry, i cannot even try to imagine. please try and stay strong through all of this. 

Hope everyone is ok over here! :flower:

Well what a weekend!
Cut a long story short! 
Went for my scan friday morning, was admitted straight away as i should never have been sent home from a&e as i had damaged/bleeding vessells and the tube was very in the early stages of rupture!
Went down for op at 4pm friday having to sign consent forms which scared the daylights out of me! Possible hysterectomy!

Came round at 6.20 and wasnt informed of what procedure they had carried out untill 10am saturday morning! The nurses wouldnt tell me and said it was up to a doctor to inform me so you can imagine how little sleep i got that night!

All in all, i was given a d&c to take away remainder of baby 1, and surgery to my tummy to cut baby 2 out of my tube! 

They said upon closer inspection there was still evidence of baby 1 sitting in my womb although i miscarried most of this on 16 may. 

my tube has been saved although i have a 90% chance of this happening again as there is alot of damage and scar tissue there as a result of being left so long and the pregnancy continuing to grow!

Im not really sure what i feel right now......

Twins... wow! Unfortunatly this was not meant to be and im devastated.

I havent cried since wednesday...... i dont know why, i just cant right now! 
how can i cry, things could have gotten seriously dangerous and right now im greatfull that Charlie still has her mummy! 

Will i try again......YES! 

Not just yet but i was built to be a mummy! I WILL make charlie a big sister! :flower:

Never thought i would be a mummy to 2 angel babies but i am :cry:

Twin 1 grew wings on the 16th may 2012
Twin 2 grew wings on the 1st June 2012
They would have been due on the 21st January 2013

So that sums up my jubilee weekend! :nope:

Big thanks to my big sis (chelle) who has been with me throughout all of this, our babies would have been so close in age! :cloud9:
Cant wait to meet my niece/nephew, december cant come quick enough :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

I'm so glad you are doing okay, nicki. We were worried about you!!

Take your time healing, both physically and emotionally. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Oh my god nicki what an awful ordeal you've been through. I'm so sorry for the loss of your twins but so glad they saved your tube. My god what arsehole sent you home!!!!


----------



## Hopeful214

Glad to see ur back nicki, and glad ur doing well...:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow Nicki, What a horrible experience. I am soooo relieved that you are okay. Please let us know how we can support you through this.


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: nicki, i'm so sorry about your experience, the person that sent you home needs a serious a**e kicking imho!! If you need to talk/rant just ask, I'm always about if you want to PM me anytime. I'm so glad you're ok and that chelle was able to pop in and update us, I have been thinking of you the past couple of days xxx


----------



## Andielina

Hopeful it's good to hear you are dealing with the grief and loss. :flower: You are a very strong woman to be such a support to his family (even if you haven't met them) and your daughter. :hugs:

Nicki I'm so glad you are okay! Twins?! :shock: :cry: I hate they weren't meant to be forever babies but I'm so impressed with your outlook and for being so strong. :hugs: 

There's been some sad news lately but such incredible strength and courage! I'm so glad to be a part of this thread of sweet, empowering, and encouraging ladies. :friends:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Thanks again ladies, Services are sometime later this week havent heard the details of it, they are trying to get him buried at a cemetary for veterans since his father was in the army, not sure though. There will be open casket and no benefit but people have been stopping by and dropping off cards and money at his sisters Bar. he is the baby of 7 brothers and sisters and has 12 neices and nephews, another on the way that will be a namesake She will have a middle name of Maxine. My heart just breaks for this family as they lost him so soon and no one got to say goodbye to him. I dont believe he meant to kill himself as he was trying to get to the hospital, his mom thinks he might of had a heart attack. Still waiting on the autopsy reports.

nicki so glad to hear all went well and they managed to save your tube so sorry to hear about the loss of Twins though. Hugs and prayers!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

You are very strong nicki. I hope you have a speedy recovery. :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: to you Nicki. I'm so very sorry for your loss but it's very good that they managed to save your tube. A friend of mine unfortunately confused her dates and was actually 12-13 weeks when she went for what she thought was an 8 week scan. It was ectopic and was very touch and go for her as her tube was ruptured and they had to remove it and she's been advised not to try again with only the one tube.
So for now be thankful to be here and focus on Charlie for a little while to give your body (and emotional state) tine to recover.:hugs2:


----------



## Eternity

Oh and make sure you lodge a complaint against the flipping idiot that sent you home!! That could've been very dangerous for you and a bloody doctor should know better, so make sure he learns his lesson!!!


----------



## mommy and me

I hope you have a speedy recovery. And I am sure you will have a sticky bean in all the right places soon.


----------



## nicki01

aww thanks everyone! Feeling good today! All your comments have made me smile. 
Ive something new to focus on for a little while, going to get charlie a toddler bed and do her room up Minnie mouse in the next few weeks! She will love it!
Hope we all doing ok this morning! and you are all fertilising those eggs and cooking up healthy bfp's!!


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies, quick question... I finally o'd on Sunday, and my calendar on ff is still coming up green... My temperature has stayed at 36.6 since... Is that normal?


----------



## lxb

nicki - glad you're feeling better today. :hugs:

eternalwait - 36.6 sounds normal. it means u've definitely Oed! Do you have link to you ff chart?


----------



## garfie

Nicki - :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun, I was crying when I read your post how brave are you being :cry:

Ladies I have read all your posts just popping in to say hi and that I am still here just had a major mad jubilee weekend.:wacko:

I also have had my scan brought forward to tomorrow as I was in hospital on Sunday evening as the brown spotting has turned red - so fingers crossed everything is still okay :thumbup:

Will catch up properly tomorrow love to all you lovely ladies :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Thinking of you and hoping for good news, garfie. Glad the doctors were smart enough to get you a scan ASAP.


----------



## onebumpplease

Oh Garfie, I have everything crossed for you. Love and hugs to you.


----------



## RAFwife

Hi ladies - can't believe it's been so long since I was last on here!! Had such a crazy 3 weeks, just beginning to take everything in now.
I've been reading previous posts trying to catch up - my thoughts are with you all and sending lots of baby dust to those who need it!!

I would really love some advice girls, been a tough few weeks. As my ticker (and name!) shows, my husband is in the Air Force, and he's finishing up his training in England. I'm finally moving down to be with him at the end of this month once the Scottish schools finish, although we have been ttc since last October. Our first priority was getting us back together, and looking for a job for me later, but a few teaching jobs came up in the small village we're moving to so I applied and got interviews for them both. Had to take a few days off work last week to go down and interview/teach at both schools, and I came back up the road on Wednesday night with a permanent job starting in September!! DH and I are totally thrilled, we really didn't think I'd get a job so quickly. But then we started thinking about the timing of the new job and ttc...had a really hard few conversations about whether we should postpone ttc even just for one or two months, as if it happened this time I'd be 3 months gone before I even started in September. We've had 7 failed attempts and of course there's no guarantee for this cycle, but it seems a bit of a gamble, not just for maternity leave but for general professionalism - doesn't seem right to already be pregnant before starting and having to tell my employer.

What are your thoughts girls? DH and I eventually decided we've been trying for long enough and we don't want to put our lives on hold anymore, so he's been home for the long weekend and I ovulated today, giving us a pretty good chance. We want a baby more than anything but my head's still a little muddled about it all to be honest!

Sorry for the rambling story, hope you can make sense of it. I'd love any comments at all.


----------



## MackMomma8

RAF, go with your heart. Babies come when babies come, no matter how much we think we can plan these things. :hugs:


----------



## EternalWait

RAF, I am also a teacher and am going for promotion even though we are ttc. I considered not going for it but since wr are getting towards 18 months now we decided that I couldn't just put everything else aside forever. I agree with Mackmomma- babies will cOme when they come- if you don't take the job you may end up in the same position once you move... And employers will deal with it... That's what supply teachers are for! :) if teachers waited for the 'right' time, none of us would ever have children.


----------



## Hopeful214

RAF i say go for it have ur cake and eat it to!!:thumbup:


----------



## onebumpplease

Although the recent advice was for RAF, I am a teacher with a contract ending June so am applying for jobs even though I'm TTC and I do feel kind of guilty about it. But you are right you can't wait as you don't know how long it's going to take.


----------



## RAFwife

Thank you girls, it's nice to have people back up my 'go with your heart' decision! I will be taking the job and starting in September regardless, but like onebumpplease said, it is about guilt. I'd feel so terrible if it did happen and I had to let down my new school, but these past 7 cycles have seemed to drag and I'm getting more tests done on Friday - I suppose we're too far in to stop now! Just have to let nature take its course I guess. Thanks for the advice :)


----------



## EternalWait

how do I get my chart added to my signature?

Found it! 

Lxb- signature now attached, 

any ladies that can shed some light on the the manic cycles... please feel free to have a look-- opk said I o'd on cd25, matches with the late o when i went for my internal scan ( o'd on day 30 then)...


----------



## ttcbaby117

RAF- everyone is right...go with your heart....things happen for a reason!

Eternal - I looks like you took your temp at a different time today? Was it earlier or later? Sometime when you get a positive OPK you could ovulate anywhere from your first positive to 48 hours later.


----------



## lxb

RAF - Agree with all other ladies. Go with your heart. :thumbup:

Eternal - Agree with ttcbaby. Did you take your temp at the same time everyday? And did you test for OPK at the same time everyday as well?


----------



## mouse_chicky

RAFwife, I applied for a teaching job when I was 4 months pregnant. I did feel guilty, but I needed the salary income which I didn't get as a sub. Everyone, including my boss, was very understanding and supportive. The principal kept asking "am I an uncle yet?" :haha: I was worried, especially since I didn't get a sub, but it all turned out okay. In a way, trying at not the best time sometimes brings a baby (reverse psychology to your eggs maybe?) Good luck!


----------



## RAFwife

mouse_chicky said:


> RAFwife, I applied for a teaching job when I was 4 months pregnant. I did feel guilty, but I needed the salary income which I didn't get as a sub. Everyone, including my boss, was very understanding and supportive. The principal kept asking "am I an uncle yet?" :haha: I was worried, especially since I didn't get a sub, but it all turned out okay. In a way, trying at not the best time sometimes brings a baby (reverse psychology to your eggs maybe?) Good luck!

That's exactly the kind of thing I needed to hear :hugs: thanks so much mouse_chicky. I'm so glad things worked out so well for you. Let's hope the reverse psychology has worked!!


----------



## nicki01

Praying all is good with your sticky bean garfie! really hoping you see little beanie bopping around in there!


----------



## EternalWait

Ttc baby- I tested later, but only by about 45 mins... It is a bank holiday after all :) lol. 

Lxb- I temp as soon as I wake, and opk in the evening so toughly tge same time everyday... 

It's my first cycle temping so not sure what to make of it. Confirmed that I am oing late though, which is helpful since tge hospital have cancelled tge appointment I waited 5 weeks for! I kept giving up opks at cd20 because I knew I should have o'd by then... But this month stuck at it.


----------



## lxb

EternalWait - temping at a different time could cause your temp to shift up even though you temp first thing you woke up. I think the reason FF gave crosshair is because you have 3 consistently high temp after CD25 (but you could O on CD25-CD27?)


----------



## mommy and me

Good Day LAdies,

Just wanted to come say Hi. And ask for FXD that AF doesnt come today.

RAFwife - Just go with it. Currently you dont know if you are preggo or not. So you not lying when you say you dont know. And if it turns out you are then its just one of those things. Just like someone else falling preggos without TTC.

Garfie - Hope your scan goes well. FXD

:DUST:


----------



## garfie

I have just returned from the scan and I am not feeling like speaking:cry:

The sack has grown but only 4mm and is still empty.

Had another HCG blood test and will get my results at 6.00pm - have been told to prepare for the worst, the best I can hope for is a m/c the worst is an ectopic.

I'm trying to remain positive but it's so hard, maybe mine is the miracle babies you hear about:happydance:

Thanks for your support ladies, will update later.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Eternity

:hugs::hugs2::hug::hugs2::hugs: Garfie! :hugs::hugs2::hug::hugs2::hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Oh Garfie I am sorry you're in this situation.

Fingers crossed for a miracle.

x


----------



## vaniilla

my thoughts are with you garfie :hugs: stay strong hun :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Garfie, so sorry to hear your news. keeping everything crossed for you :hug:

Ladies, I'm back after 2 1/2 weeks out. Had a lovely honeymoon with lots of relaxation, fun, food, :sex: Eggy is being shy and not wanting to show her face- would have been due to O at the end of the honeymoon (I tend to O late in the cycle- average cd21), but still waiting. Last time I O'd this late it came at cd 28 and I'd also been travelling then, so not concerned. Just hope we can keep the BD up over the coming days...


----------



## gilmore85

so sorry garfie :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

Oh garfie, i really hope you have some positive news from your bloods. 
So sorry you are going through this, its not a nice place to be, just waiting.
Your in my thoughts today hun. Lots of hugs and love your way!!


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: You are in my thoughts, honey. Waiting and not knowing is the worst. :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mind if I Joing :hugs:

First I am so sorry Garfie but I hope your baby is one of the miracle babies :) I had a procedure done not knowing I was pregnant with DD & they told me to be prepared to miscarry but I ended up going full term :D 

A little about me: TTC for a year this month. Im on my 2nd round of clomid & with each cycle have been adding something new. Well this cycle I got a bit crazy about it & added clomid + preseed + bbt + opks lol. I feel like im losing my mind keeping track of everything haha. Im really hoping this is our month as DH birthday is in march :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thinking of you, lovely garfie. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful214

:hugs: You're in my thoughts garfie hope for a miracle baby :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: Welcome Beautiful!!!

AFM, tested this morning FMU nothing yet....FX'd Af doesnt show her ugly face fathers day(6/17) is coming up as well as my bday (6/24) so a nice :bfp: would be great!! 

:dust:


----------



## RAFwife

Oh Garfie, I'm so sorry you're going through this - I'm thinking of you whilst you way to hear :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Beautifullei2 said:


> Mind if I Joing :hugs:
> 
> First I am so sorry Garfie but I hope your baby is one of the miracle babies :) I had a procedure done not knowing I was pregnant with DD & they told me to be prepared to miscarry but I ended up going full term :D
> 
> A little about me: TTC for a year this month. Im on my 2nd round of clomid & with each cycle have been adding something new. Well this cycle I got a bit crazy about it & added clomid + preseed + bbt + opks lol. I feel like im losing my mind keeping track of everything haha. Im really hoping this is our month as DH birthday is in march :D

Welcome, hon! I'm sorry you are on the verge of the dreaded one year mark. 2 more months and I'll be there with you! :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

itll be a year of trying here in 5 days :( dang it! hopefully ill get my BFP soon! at least now my doctor is helping me with clomid and ultrasounds and such...


----------



## MackMomma8

Yeah, my doctor pretty much told me to come back at the year mark and then he'd "get more agressive", whatever that means. Since I had a m/c so recently, he doesn't seem to be too concerned about me being able to get pregnant. Oh, and he told me to abstain from sex from CD1 to CD14. I told him my marriage was more important than me getting preggo quickly. :haha:


----------



## sugarpi24

lol yeah...me and DH just have sex when we feel like it...we dont schedule it...i dont want our sex life to go down the drain...plus i dont get turned on by scheduling sex...lol :) but for some ppl it works :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I found a new obgyn since my last retired.. With the new obgyn & FS we are finally moving along. I think they both noticed we are so close to the 1 year mark that they had me do cd3 blood draws (which im waiting on the results), I go for my 1st vag US next week then back for cd21 blood draw. Im not even sure what all they are testing for & what my levels should be =/

Good luck ladies!! Maybe we will all get blessed with a 1 year anniversary present of a :bfp:


----------



## countrygirl86

thinking of you garfie :hugs:


----------



## Twag

:hug: Garfie I am keeping everything crossed for you I really do hope it is a miracle baby but remember do as you feel right as you hear so many stories about how the doctors got it wrong :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Garfie I hope you got good news. I hope your baby defies the odds and keeps growing. My son was a complete miracle too. :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Last FRER - :bfn:

9 months, 11 cycles, and 1 miscarriage. I just want my baby. :cry:


----------



## nicki01

You will get your 2013 baby mackmomma!! Dont give up hope!

Hope your ok Garfie. :hugs:

Feeling very sore and uncomfortable tonight! :wacko:

If one more person asks if we are going to try again and then says we are crazy for even thinking about it.... im going to scream! :cry:

Ive just lost my babies for god sake and i really dont need judging right now! Its me and my OH who have to go through this if it happens again so it is noone elses business! :dohh:
Yes i will put myself through the physical and emotional pain again if it means i have a chance of making my baby girl a big sister! 
What is wrong with people! :growlmad:

Sorry for the rant! Im so fricken annoyed!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Don't give up hope, mackmomma. :hugs: You are meant to be a mom.

Nicki, stay strong. Only you and your oh know what's best. My prayers are with you.


----------



## mimismom

Heynicki I cant see how someone wouldnt understand you wanting to try again. I juat wish you a speedy.recovery mentally and physically


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry to keep you all hanging on........

I waited all night for my call!!!!

Called them this morning to be told my HCG had only gone up 3,565 in a week.

Have woke up with terrible back ache and my boobs seem to be less sore.

So I guess I'm losing it have to go for another HCG on Friday and another scan next Wednesday.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mommy and me

Garfie - I'm soooooo sorry. I will be adding you to my prayer list. I'm sure everything will turn out as its ment to be.

Nicki - No one can say they know how you feel. Not even someone who has lost a baby. Because every mommy's love is different.

Ladies I need so advise: AF was supposed to come yesterday but still nothing. But it keeps feeling like she is about to come. TMI to follow - You know the funny feeling as if there is something dripping.
DH is beiong so positive. He keeps on saying there is a baby in my tummy. But I dont want to get too excited, because that is when a BFN hurts more.

FXD for everyone. 

H&H 9 months to those who already got their BFP

:dust: to everyone


----------



## mrskrisbg

HI everyone!
I just posted on the TTC #1 forum, but I would love to jump on your train! We just started TTC #1 this month...my cycles are unusually long the past 2 months (35 - 40 days...boo) so I am trying OPK's...no positive yet, but waiting!

I'm excited to share in everyone's journey!
:happydance:
kris


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: to everyone who needs them!

Garfie- I really don't know what to say, but try to stay strong hun because you never know, you may still get a miracle!

MM- I am positive you will get your baby, you were made to be a mum. You will get your 2013 baby, something must have compelled you to start this thread after all! Stay positive.

Nicki- you ignore them hun, tell them it's none of their business! Give yourselves a little while to recover physically and emotionally and then if you and your hubby still want to become a mummy and daddy then go for it! Noone has the right to judge you, your body your choice!!
It would have been different had your tube ruptured but it didn't. Just be extra careful and see your dr/mw loads when (not if) you get your next Bfp!

AFM, I'm just so confused by my own body right now! After all the pg symptoms last month, when AF did arrive it was sooooo light. I had one day of spotting(normal for me the day before AF) then the usual four days but all as light as the last day of my usual period!
And then yesterday and today my stomach has been gurgling like made and I keep getting weird twinges, in the same place as a stitch after running, varying between the right and then left and then a twinge now and again in my lower back.
Finally last night I only walked up the stairs and came over so dizzy and faint I thought I was actually going to pass out! It lasted like half hour too, never experienced anything like it before (I think it was only my hyperactive brain that stopped me from flaking out altogether lol)


----------



## nicki01

Garfie hang on to that bit of hope hun, hope the next few days go super quick for you. Nothing worse than just waiting. Hope your little baby is just being a naughty one and things get better!

Thanks everyone for your support, we have a fab bunch here and so much support! 

Baby dust to those waiting for bfp's and h&h 9 months to those with them already! 

welcome to those just come over!


----------



## baby_maybe

Garfie - hunni, i'm so sorry you are having to go through this, I will keep you in my thoughts :hugs:

MM - :hugs: hunni, has eternity said you are definitely made to be a mummy and I know you are going to get your 2013 forever baby xx

nicki - ignore, ignore, ignore!! That's all I have to say about the negative comments you have been getting. I always get 'oh well you've got your girls'!! wtf, as if that makes up for losing a baby. Each and every one of my pg's was as wanted as the one before, so no it's not ok! Grr! Anyway you will be a mummy again, and it is completely your and your OH's decision when that will be. Just know that whatever makes you happy, will be the right decision and we will be happy for you and here to support you xxx

To everyone else, :dust:, :hugs: and anti-witch spray :af: xxx

AFM - I don't know where I am or what I'm doing!! Tuesday was 3 months exactly from my shot of metho, so technically I'm good to go physically, mentally I'm not so sure. DH want to ntnp again, I'm scared, but I spend all my waking hours thinking about holding another tiny newborn in my arms again one day. I don't know what to do :shrug: I know I'm strong, I've come through worse I just don't know if I could come through it again. I need to give myself a good talking to I think...


----------



## Eternity

Baby maybe :hugs: you will try again, but only when you're ready.
If you try to force yourself before you are mentally prepared you are not likely to conceive anyway because of the added stress.
Take some time out, really talk it through with hubby and be intimate without even thinking about where in your cycle you are, no charts, no temps, no OPKs, just the two of you being together. 

Then when you're ready go crazy with the fertility aids lol!!


----------



## baby_maybe

:haha: Thanks hun, yep certainly the mental bit is hard. I so so want another LO, I just need to get my head in the right place. I don't tend to chart or use OPK's, so never know where I am lol!! The only thing I know is when af is supposed to show :thumbup:


----------



## mommy and me

Okay so no AF yet. And now I have the worst hearburn ever. But I am trying my utmost best not to symptom spot. Please help me. I really really need someone to tell me that I am not going nuts.

ARGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

mommy and me said:


> Okay so no AF yet. And now I have the worst hearburn ever. But I am trying my utmost best not to symptom spot. Please help me. I really really need someone to tell me that I am not going nuts.
> 
> ARGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm no help what so ever, but I think you should :test: :haha:


----------



## mommy and me

baby_maybe - I am trying not too test too soon. Because every :bfn: makes me feel like such a mess. So I was hoping to be able to hold out till the weekend.


----------



## baby_maybe

Ah ok hunni, in that case don't test just yet. Your symptoms sound good, but like you said you don't want to get your hopes up. It's only a couple of days until saturday, I have everything crossed for you that you'll get a bfp :dust: :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

hoping to be on the 2013 baby train too :), just wanted to post and say lovely idea and lovely name for thread, not ttc yet, wish i was, have to wait 2 cycles after d and c boo hiss. but hopefully soon :) best o luck all xxxx


----------



## MackMomma8

mrskrisbg said:


> HI everyone!
> I just posted on the TTC #1 forum, but I would love to jump on your train! We just started TTC #1 this month...my cycles are unusually long the past 2 months (35 - 40 days...boo) so I am trying OPK's...no positive yet, but waiting!
> 
> I'm excited to share in everyone's journey!
> :happydance:
> kris

Welcome, mrskrisbg!! With long cycles, I really think OPKs will save your sanity and your energy for :sex: when it counts! 



garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry to keep you all hanging on........
> 
> I waited all night for my call!!!!
> 
> Called them this morning to be told my HCG had only gone up 3,565 in a week.
> 
> Have woke up with terrible back ache and my boobs seem to be less sore.
> 
> So I guess I'm losing it have to go for another HCG on Friday and another scan next Wednesday.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:hugs: Stay strong, my love!! I know it's hard with everything being such a mess like it is. 



lilesMom said:


> hoping to be on the 2013 baby train too :), just wanted to post and say lovely idea and lovely name for thread, not ttc yet, wish i was, have to wait 2 cycles after d and c boo hiss. but hopefully soon :) best o luck all xxxx

Sorry for your loss, liliesMom. :hugs: Welcome to our train! I hope you get your rainbow very soon. 



mommy and me said:


> baby_maybe - I am trying not too test too soon. Because every :bfn: makes me feel like such a mess. So I was hoping to be able to hold out till the weekend.

I know how you feel. BFNs just crush me now. The first few cycles they didn't bother me so much, but ever since the m/c they are like a knife in the heart. :cry: You're a strong woman for holding out - a smart one, too!!

Okay, girls, CD28 and :af:. I feel a little crampy and just generally blah, but not really the normal PMS biotch I tend to become this close to AF. Stupid body, stop giving me hope!! :grr:


----------



## baby_maybe

Ah MM, I really hope you get a bfp this month, stay away nasty :witch: :af:


----------



## Twag

I am uber hopeful for you MM and for this cycle I can just feel your bfp waiting around the corner :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - 

Wow so much to catch up on!

Garfie - oh hunny...I am sending over all the hugs and positive energy that I can muster! I pray you are ok hun!

mommy and me - I feel the same way...BFN's completely gut me....and now they have me on progesterone suppositories, I HAVE TO TEST in order to know whether to stop them or not.....I totally stresses me out....fxed for you though, your symptoms sound amazing!

mackmomma - sorry hun! I know this will happen for you....keep at it!

nicki - UGH, that just infuritates me.....why do people think that their opinion matters...LOL...I mean seriously....do they realize what they are saying to you? Just because they are not willing to go through it again, doesnt mean you are not...and just like you said...this is a decision to made by you and your OH....their input is not needed and to be honest not welcomed! If they have nothing positive to say....then SHUT YOUR FACE....Ok rant over. Sorry you have to deal with that hun!

baby maybe- I think you being nervous is only human. If you feel like waiting another month will give you more time to heal emotionally then I would say wait. 

afm - got my 7 dpo progesterone test back and it is 25.5 on femara.....I hope that is a good number, I am waiting for my RE to respond to me now.


----------



## Eternity

Fingers crossed for you MM!!!


----------



## Hopeful214

Aaannnndddd on to the next cycle!!! AF has showed her ugly face...


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: sorry hunni, here's lots of :dust: for next cycle. Hope the witch clears off soon so you can get back to :sex: xxxx


----------



## MackMomma8

Sorry to hear that, hopeful. I'm not more than a day behind you. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful214

Thanks ladies i cant wait to get hm so DH can gimme lots of hugs and tell me its gonna happen for us soon!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aww hopeful, so sorry hun.


----------



## hopefulmom2

hugs Garfie, Really hope you get good results with next hcg and scan!!

nicki Ignore those comments, so rude to judge someone!!

MM hopefully you will get a bfp soon fxed for you this cycle!!

Eternal good luck with the tests and hopefully get a bfp soon!!

Welcome aboard to everyone else and GL lots of babydust.

AFM-the service was today and The family just acted like I was one of them, I felt so honored to have had the chance to get to know their brother and son. I was even mentioned in the obituary and my picture was on the board. What I dont get is he didnt have any drugs or alcohol in his system at all, but he took my daughters game systems and my prescription pills. Sounds too strange, and he didnt even have a dime on him when they found him. I will forever miss him and thankful that I got a chance to meet him and fall in love with him. he looked really good at the service today and just knowing he was looking down on everyone, I bet there was over 100 people that came and paid respects.
his brother and his wife are expecting a little girl and naming her Olivia Maxine Lee, my bf's name Maxwell Lee. so cute and I rubbed the tummy today Just know that Max will watch over her forever and keep her safe along with her 5 siblings. he was the baby of 7 and had 12 neices and nephews. 

sorry to rant, I just know hes at peace and isnt fighting the drug and alcohol addiction anymore, Just hope he will watch over all of us and give us signs to let us know hes at peace. thanks ladies you have all shown me support and advice, Wish I could go on with the journey of ttc as we were trying to have one of our own, not really sure its going to happen though.


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 <3 Sending lots of love. :hugs:


----------



## mommy and me

Morning ladies,

Okay so no AF yet. Trying very very hard to not symptom stop or test untill at least sunday or saturday.


----------



## Eternity

Sorry for AF hopeful! :hugs:

Hopefulmom, I'm glad that you can look on the positive side and acknowledge he is now at rest away from the struggles of addiction. I'm also glad that his family was there for you!! Big :hugs:

AFM, I'm still getting the weird twinging/pinching feelings in my abdomen. And every now and then it feels like a small but heavy lead ball is dropped into my lower abdomen.:shrug:

I even did another IC this morning as someone in my journal suggested my very light AF could have actually been prolonged IB. It was :bfn:
If it was actually positive then these weird sensations would make sense! As would the dizziness/faintness.

Oh well I wasn't expecting it to be positive so I'm not upset, just flipping confused by my own body!!!:shrug::dohh:


----------



## mimismom

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry to keep you all hanging on........
> 
> I waited all night for my call!!!!
> 
> Called them this morning to be told my HCG had only gone up 3,565 in a week.
> 
> Have woke up with terrible back ache and my boobs seem to be less sore.
> 
> So I guess I'm losing it have to go for another HCG on Friday and another scan next Wednesday.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



GARFIE I am so sorry to hear your news. Feel better sending you tons of :hugs:


----------



## mimismom

hopefulmom2 said:


> hugs Garfie, Really hope you get good results with next hcg and scan!!
> 
> nicki Ignore those comments, so rude to judge someone!!
> 
> MM hopefully you will get a bfp soon fxed for you this cycle!!
> 
> Eternal good luck with the tests and hopefully get a bfp soon!!
> 
> Welcome aboard to everyone else and GL lots of babydust.
> 
> AFM-the service was today and The family just acted like I was one of them, I felt so honored to have had the chance to get to know their brother and son. I was even mentioned in the obituary and my picture was on the board. What I dont get is he didnt have any drugs or alcohol in his system at all, but he took my daughters game systems and my prescription pills. Sounds too strange, and he didnt even have a dime on him when they found him. I will forever miss him and thankful that I got a chance to meet him and fall in love with him. he looked really good at the service today and just knowing he was looking down on everyone, I bet there was over 100 people that came and paid respects.
> his brother and his wife are expecting a little girl and naming her Olivia Maxine Lee, my bf's name Maxwell Lee. so cute and I rubbed the tummy today Just know that Max will watch over her forever and keep her safe along with her 5 siblings. he was the baby of 7 and had 12 neices and nephews.
> 
> sorry to rant, I just know hes at peace and isnt fighting the drug and alcohol addiction anymore, Just hope he will watch over all of us and give us signs to let us know hes at peace. thanks ladies you have all shown me support and advice, Wish I could go on with the journey of ttc as we were trying to have one of our own, not really sure its going to happen though.

glad to hear everything went well. I agree it is weird there were no drugs in his system. I dont mean to pry but was there a cause of death listed? Im just glad you doing ok.:hugs: hugs!!!!


----------



## mimismom

It's my egg and I want it now, fertilized, sticky, healthy, strong, and viable! there does that cover everything. lol

oh when will i ever O?
ok im done just had to get a really small rant out the way.

baby dust to all :dust::dust:
and :hugs: and positive vibes to everyone feeling down today


----------



## hopefulmom2

he died of a Massive heart attack, he felt something wrong a few weeks ago with heartburn and his arms and wrists going numb but wouldnt see a dr about it. The last time I saw him he was really sweaty and I could tell he looked and seemed different. I wasnt sure Why he took the game systems and what he did with them, since there was no money found on him. he even left his wallet here as to why they used his cell phone after finding him face down on the cement ramp going to the ER, he knew his heart was bad. I just wonder if I could have known and called for help Would he still be here today. I cant beat myself up wondering though, I just know hes at peace and there are no more struggles with him trying to stay sobor.

Thanks, and the cause of death was a heart attack.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hopeful - It sounds like the service was nice. You are right, no beating yourself up. His time was up and though he is gone to soon, he will always be in your heart. Hugs hun!

mommy - good for you! I dont like to test either. Fxed for you this weekend.

mimi - love the rant!

afm - nothing much.....9 dpo and waiting it out! I wonder if my trigger shot if out of my system yet......hahahaha....well I do need something to obsess about!


----------



## mimismom

I did finally stop spoting from the iud removal. Now the cm is brown. I need to study up on cm anyone know amything about a brownish cm or spotting? In ref to O'ing?


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies for all your wishes:-

I am very confused now just had the results of my HCG test wonder if you ladies can shed any light?

6 June HCG 32565
8 June HCG 31494

It has gone down but not enough???? - I have another scan on Wednesday so hoping to see something:happydance:

The M/W contacted my Doc about the levels and the doc said maybe I am further on - how can that be when my lmp was 8.4 (apparently at 9/10 weeks HCG levels drop)

I am trying not to get to excited - but they have given me a little bit of hope again

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

Whoa garfie that's just crazy. I really hope they give you some good news soon!! When do you expect to hear back from the doctor?


----------



## garfie

MM - You are right - I can't do anything but wait now until Wednesday when I have the scan:cry:

I keep going from elation to crying as results keep coming in :cry: not sure if I'm having a slow m/c (if there is such a thing????) but this feels nothing like my m/c last year:shrug:

At the moment the doc conclusion is "inconclusive":wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mommy and me

I really believe that you are just further along. And you have a wonderful miracle sticky bean. 

AFM - Still no AF arrival. So I am really hoping that this is my month. 

Please Mr. Stork let this be the month. And then also visit every lady is this thread.


----------



## MackMomma8

GL mommy and me!! :dust: When are you going to test?


----------



## garfie

Mommy and Me :happydance: good luck when you test hun :dust::dust::dust:

I don't think I am further along as lmp was 8.4 (so that makes it right yes?) I am so confused at the moment it's unreal:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mimismom

mommy and me said:


> I really believe that you are just further along. And you have a wonderful miracle sticky bean.
> 
> AFM - Still no AF arrival. So I am really hoping that this is my month.
> 
> Please Mr. Stork let this be the month. And then also visit every lady is this thread.

Listen to the sweet lady storky!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck garfie, I have everything crossable, crossed for you xxx

Still sounding good mommy and me, lots of :dust: for when you test xxx


----------



## Eternity

Garfie, I really hope you get some good news on Wednesday! Try to keep yourself distracted until then!! :hugs:

Mommy- FXed for you!! When are you testing?


----------



## Hopeful214

Hopeful lots of hugs to you!!

Garfie, maybe u r further along even though it may not make sense, a lot of things in life dnt make sense!!! lol GL

AFM, just hanging around had a glass of wine last night and DH did comfort me told me not to stress we'll get our :bfp: soon and then hit me with the "it'll happen when its suppose to" line!! i wanted to smack him but i know he meant well...lol


----------



## nicki01

Went for my follow up bloods today and am all back to normal! :happydance:

Am pleased as it means baby plans can come quicker! I want :witch: to hurry up so my 2/3 month count down can begin as im impatient already! :dohh:

But theres a little bit of me that thinks 'wow, its all really over' :cry: 
Today confirmed that everything is gone and my body is definitely NOT PREGNANT any more! I know it hasnt been for a week now but its been confirmed!

Im desperate to try again, nervous, scared, confused, excited. Im glad my hcg has gone so things can get moving but dont want to get moving to soon as i want to be fully recovered but also dont want to wait!

I dont know :dohh:
None of that really makes sense does it? lol.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good luck Garfie, hope your scan on Wednesday goes well, sending you lots of :hugs:

MM aren't you knocked up yet :rofl: I told you, you have to try Soy!!!

AFM - Sorry I have been MIA, we have been so busy at work and due to being winter here everyone is sick so a lot of people have been taking time off. It has been good for me - OVERTIME = MORE MONEY :haha:

I also had to farewell a dear friend last week when him and his girlfriend were killed in a motorbike accident. I have known him since I was 9yrs old, so it was really hard to say goodbye. He was only 24 and she was 20. We also found out that his girlfriend was 11weeks pregnant at the time. The service was beautiful, he was carried by his colleagues (he was in the Australian Army) with a band and his coffin covered in an Australian flag.

Had our appointment with the IVF Doctor who has booked us in for egg retrieval on the 21st September. They have given me the pill to start when I get my August period as I have to start my period on the 8th September and not the 11th, due to having an IVF w/PGD cycle. They only do IVF w/PGD egg retrieval on Mondays and Fridays. Then I have to see them around CD22 to collect all my drugs and have a blood test to see if my period is running on schedule :haha: The doctor and all the nurses were amazing, not like the other IVF doctor we saw last year, the centre was like one big happy family and everyone was really relaxed and positive. After what DH and I have been through we are really looking forward to going through this journey with them, they are just so positive and our nurse is so funny..


----------



## baby_maybe

Nicki I'm really pleased that your hcg is back to 0 so fast, the worst part for me of having to wait 9 weeks for mine to drop was that I felt I just couldn't move on. Big :hugs: coming your way xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies just checking in, thanks for all your nice comments:flower:

The bleeding is getting heavier for me - but I am trying to remain hopeful for my miracle baby:thumbup:

Reading all your posts and stalking not commenting on them though as I seem to be in my own private world at the moment hope you ladies understand.

Oops there I go again crying :cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Thinking of you garfie xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs: Garfie :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry about af hopeful.

Nicki, I hope you can try really soon for your forever baby.

:hugs: garfie

Welcome new members and :dust: to those testing!

AFM, 9/10 DPO, :bfn:, but it's still early. I'm going on vacation so won't be online, but hopefully I'll have good news when I get back.

Love and prayers girls.


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: Garfie

AFM af is almost gone. Another 2 days and she should be gone completely.


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: Garfie, thinking of you!!

:dust: to everyone!!

GL mouse!!

Afm, I'm STILL getting these weird twinges and pinches. It stops for a while and I think it's all over and then suddenly it starts again. Had some cramping and mild nausea after eating last night. 

Anyone have any ideas what on earth is going on with me???

Anyhoo, cd8, let the SMEP commence :sex:.....


----------



## anniepie

:hugs: Garfie...sending you all my :dust:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

FXd Garfie :hugs: 
:dust::dust: to everyone testing soon!


----------



## EternalWait

:witch:Should have had a visit from :witch: today... No sign yet- considering hiding under my bed to see if I can trick her...

:dust:


----------



## anniepie

cd27 and just got my +ve OPK...had a well timedBD session this morning before DH headed off for the weekend, so fxd...


----------



## baby_maybe

Oooo good luck Eternal :dust:

Excellent news annie, swim :spermy:, swim :haha: :dust:


----------



## nicki01

Hope your still under the bed eternal!! :dust:

Thankyou mouse_chicky, i hope so too!


----------



## mommy and me

I think I'm going nuts. Still no AF. But I'm too scared to test. I'm scared of getting a :bfn: argh! 

Good luck to all the ladies dealing with difficult times. Fxd for :bfp:


----------



## EternalWait

Mommy and me- I know the feeling. It's been so long and it's so upsetting everytime I see that horrible single line, that now I really Don't want to test! Think I'll just hide for a few more days and see how it goes!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm itching to test, because this was our first cycle NTNP/TTC... but I'm only 7DPO today. :) I don't want to test earlier than Thursday (11DPO). :p


----------



## nicki01

Ladies... get under that bed with eternal! :haha:

Hope the :witch: doesnt get any of you! Hope to see you all have nice healthy bfp's in the next few days, will be sure to keep my fingers crossed for you all :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:af::gun::finger::grr::ban::ignore: go away :witch: :haha:


----------



## Eternity

Good luck ladies if you can hear me from under the bed lol :dust:

Afm, got my smiley face on opk yesterday (cd8 :saywhat:)
So lots of :sex: now, hope we catch that egg, swim :spermy: swim!!


----------



## baby_maybe

That's early Eternity, get :sex: and hopefully you'll be able to catch that egg :thumbup:

AFM - oooppps we might have started ntnp'ing. I'm still scared about another ectopic, but I think I always will be so it won't make any difference waiting :shrug: Anyways af is due around the 25th, maybe she won't appear this month.....


----------



## Eternity

Just take it one day at a time babymaybe, try not to think about what may or may not happen when AF is due, just enjoy the intimacy!

And yep, that is darn early for me. My cycles are irregular but are usually longer than average, just so glad I decided to test last night and not wait until cd10 as per the SMEP directions I read!! Certainly won't be needing the 20 sticks with my opk this month lol.

On the plus side at least it's not such a long wait for AF/testing lol


----------



## baby_maybe

It is indeed a good job you decided to do a sneaky OPK! :thumbup: I wouldn't imagine I ov as early as that either but since I don't keep track I suppose anything is possible. I'm on cd14 today, so I suppose I'll be ov'ing sometime soon, if not already. I don't want to go crazy tww, so I'm going to try not thinking about it and just concentrate on arranging dd4's bday party next weekend :)


----------



## Eternity

Ok, I could really do with some advice from those of you who have been using OPKs longer than me (two days lol)

I know that the smiley face/positive appears with your LH surge, which can happen 24-48 hours ahead of O, but here's what I don't understand....

I did one last night at 10pm, smiley face. I did one today at 7pm, no smiley.
Does thus mean I've now Oed and quite possibly missed it apart from one round of BDing last night.... Or.... Might I be Oing today/tomorrow?

I have no idea if the LH surge dies down again when you actually O or if it can stop in advance.

I'm still getting the odd twinge on my right side but not as frequently as the past few days. I'm worried I've missed out this month. Although we shall still be BDing tonight and tomorrow as per SMEP.

Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## baby_maybe

I don't use opk's myself, but from what I understand you would normally ov 24-48 hours following the smiley face or positive OPK. Therefore if you got your surge yesterday you should definitely get :sex: as you'll be right on time to catch the egg. Good luck hunni xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Also just to add, if you :sex: last night, you definitely stand a good chance of catching the egg! :)


----------



## nicki01

baby_maybe... yay for ntnp! Fingers crossed when the time comes your little bean attaches to a nice comfy wall in the womb! :thumbup:
Will be stalking you through this! :flower:


----------



## nicki01

OK i feel like a freak writing this but im going to anyway! :blush:

as you know i had my ectopic removed on the 1st and confirmed my bloods were back to normal on friday but.....

although we are not trying again just yet can i start taking folic acid??

im frightened of getting my body TOO ready! im frightened of having sex before i ovulate when we try again, just incase the egg gets fertilised too soon and plants in my tube again! i feel like i should do it after i ov so that things are further down! :dohh: Is this even possible???

I dont want my body to be so ready that it goes 'all systems go, implant the fertilise egg' :blush::blush::blush:

Please someone tell me this isnt how it works! Im so confused and want to do everything i can to prevent this! I know that its not possible to completely prevent it as im high risk of it happening but i need someone to unscramble my chewed up brain!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Nicki - I totally understand your fear, it is one of my biggest ones too. Having had quite a long time to process all of these thoughts now I have come to the conclusion that I will always be scared, no matter how long I wait or what I do. It is totally natural to feel this way after such a traumatic experience.

With regards to the folic acid, I started taking mine as soon as my hcg hit 0, I had to wait until then because of the metho shot I had and the risk of the folic acid interfering with it if I started taking it earlier. I was very scared when I first started taking it that it might make something grow again (stupid I know) that would give me problems, but nothing bad as happened and now the way I think about it is that it can only be a good thing having all the extra vitamins floating around in my system. I try to put the bad thoughts out of my head as they tend to overtake all my rational thoughts. Statistically a second ectopic pregnancy only has a very slightly higher chance of happening than if you've never had one, it is after you've had two that your chance jumps up significantly, so looking at it that way neither of us has a much increased risk of this happening again as we did before we even got our bfp's last time.

Hope that helps a bit, sorry I've rambled on a tad! Xx


----------



## mommy and me

Good Morning ladies.

Okay so it is flippen freezing in in "sunny" South Africa. The weather has changed over night. :cold:

And i cant even take a nice super hot bath to warm me up a bit. Because I don't know if I've got a sticky bean or not. And I read too hot water could cause problems.

I decided I will wait till Friday before I test. That means I will be 9 days past what was supposed to be AF arrival day. That's if she doesn't arrive in the mean time. :af:

I think I'm joining the other ladies under my bed.

Fxd Hoping to get a :bfp: on Friday. Till then I wait. :coffee:


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: garfie we are all here for you whatever the outcome fx 

first fs appointment tomorrow, slightly nervous but think that all that will happen is that they go through our medical history again and the second appoint is when things start to happen but who knows not long to wait now


----------



## Eternity

Mommy- get under that bed and hide!! :af:
GL and FXed for your bfp on Friday!!!

Gilmore- GL for your appt!


----------



## mrsswaffer

:bfn: for me today, 8DPO. I know it's still early though, so I'm going to test again on Wednesday. I feel okay about it though - I'm actually quite looking forward to BDing a lot next cycle. :p


----------



## Rosie06

hi ladies havnt been on for a while been on holiday ect 

can you take a look at this pic and tell me if it looks like a pos OPK top one is from yesterday and bottom from this morning


ps good luck with your appt gilmore if you need to chat just pm me (been through fertility treatment myself clomid, assisted and IVF) xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-11 10.33.06.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yep, today's is positive. :)


----------



## vaniilla

todays look positive or just almost positive to me :D :dust::dust:


----------



## Eternity

I would say today's is positive Rosie, maybe try again later on?

Sorry for the bfn Waffler, but it's still early yet, plenty of time for the egg to settle in!
Remember you're not out til AF gets ya!!


----------



## baby_maybe

mommy - well done for still not testing, I would definitely have caved by now!!

gilmore - good luck at your appointment hunni xx

Rosie - yep that one from this morning looks almost as dark as the control, maybe this afternoon it will be as dark or darker. Time to get :sex: :dust:

mrsswaffer - sorry for the bfn, it's sill early for you though and you're not out until the :witch: shows, good luck :dust:

AFM - nothing much to report. I think it's cd15 here today so DH and I have been making sure to :sex: regularly over the past few days. Other than that, I guess we're moving into the dreaded tww!!


----------



## hopefulmom2

AF got me so means I am out until I can find another soulmate. not really sure though, my heart was set on him, I hate falling in love and then that person either leaving or getting taken away, I wish he was still here and its killing me going everyday without him. work went ok yesterday still had bouts of emotions and some came out, I seen 2 of his sisters last night and they came over and brought my daughter a DSi being right before he passed he took my daughters old one and our Wii, I will get her a new Wii but will take some time. I am not sure why he took it, really hope the toxicology reports show something else besides his heart attack. he took a little piece of me with him when he left and now I just feel alone and heartbroken. 

Good luck ladies and lots of Babydust to you all. I knew it wasnt going to be true this time, as we only dtd before Oing and it was too early.


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: hopeful, I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## mimismom

IM sorry hopeful! Just know wheeping doesnt last always! It Will get better over time.


----------



## Eternity

Massive :hugs: hopeful!!!!


----------



## mommy and me

Hi ladies.

Okay so I caved and tested. 

And I'm so happy. 

Got a :bfp: so will test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## baby_maybe

:dance: Yay!! That's great mommy, I had a feeling you would get your :bfp: h&h9 months to you xx


----------



## MackMomma8

Wow, this thread moves!!

:hugs: to everyone who needs them: garfie, hopefulmom, rosie, waffer...

:happydance: Congrats, mommy and me!!


----------



## garfie

Mommy and Me :happydance::happydance:

I bet you're on cloud nine hun - no feeling like it eh?

First Class here you come:flower:

So did you do anything different, take anything different this cycle?

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Mummy & me on your :bfp:


----------



## Rosie06

congratulation mommy & me!!!!! 

thanks for the response on the OPK i have done another this afternoon just to check of course nothing to do with the POAS addiction i have lol 

this is it what do you think x
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-11 17.05.07.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Eternity

Congrats mommy!!!:hugs2:

Rosie- definitely positive, get at it girl :sex: :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

That looks great rosie, i'd say that it definitely darker than the last one you posted. I'd get straight to bd'ing if I were you :thumbup:

Garfie - how are you hunni? xx


----------



## mimismom

mommy and me said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Okay so I caved and tested.
> 
> And I'm so happy.
> 
> Got a :bfp: so will test again tomorrow morning.

Awwwwwww congrats!!!!! H&h 9 months


----------



## Laubull

BIG CONGRATULATIONS to mommy and me, great news!!


----------



## Hopeful214

Thats awesome mommy and me!!! Congrats!!


----------



## nicki01

Big congrats mommyandme! Yay!

Thanks for your help baby_maybe, you have reassured me! . Will get on the folic acid tomorrow!


----------



## sugarpi24

Going to get a blood test before I start my provera friday....its been a year of ttc today...so lets hope ill get a bfp soon :(


----------



## baby_maybe

You're welcome nicki :)

sugar :hugs: I hope you get your long awaited bfp soon hunni xxx


----------



## vaniilla

sugarpi24 said:


> Going to get a blood test before I start my provera friday....its been a year of ttc today...so lets hope ill get a bfp soon :(

I hope you get your bfp really soon hun :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: sugar. Seems like quite a few of us are either coming up on year of TTC or just past that year mark. :hugs: It's a crappy milestone.


----------



## EternalWait

Congratulations mummyandme!! 


AFM I'm still under the bed ATM... Not brave enough to test though- gonna test Friday if she hasn't found me by then...

My temp dropped this morning, down to 36.5- that's a bad sign right?


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah it sucks...I could have sworn I was pregnant a few months back...but guess not..swear I am now too...but doubt it...at least now I'm on clomid and doing more testing...do hopefully here soon...gl. everyone!!!


----------



## mommy and me

Thank you so much ladies.

Well I tested againthis monting and still bright pink :bfp:

I am so excited. But just taking it slow. Will only go see the doc in July. Becasue I am scared something bad happens.

I started laughing when DH said that there is two lines. And then asked what that means. I couldnt stop laughing.

All I did this month was follow SMEP but not down to the last T. And I just tried to relax a bit. (easier said then done)

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all the other lovely ladies who need it


----------



## Eternity

Yay, another SMEP success story!

I just hope it'll work for me too, but next cycle, I don't hold out much hope for this month!!

:dust: to all.....


----------



## Eternity

Quick question:

I had positive opk on cd8, negative on cd9. Should I assume cd8 was O, and count days pat from there?

I don't temp so I can't verify the exact day that way.


----------



## mrsswaffer

????????????????
 



Attached Files:







P1070124.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 13


----------



## garfie

MM - Do you know something I don't hun? - I just checked the first class and can see you put me down as twin angels trying soon:shrug:

I go for a scan tomorrow hun - nothing has been confirmed yet they have just seen an empty sac hoping its nice and full tomorrow:happydance:

As far as everyone is concerned (not looking to hopeful - but hope is all I have at the moment) I am still pregnant.

Maybe tomorrow I will have good news eh ladies?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Eternity

Fingers crossed for you Garfie! I hope you get to see a very shy lil bean tomorrow!!
:hugs:


----------



## nicki01

Garfie - i think she has you confused with me hun, im ectopic lost twin angels! 
Got everything crossed for your scan!


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrsswaffer - I think I see a very faint line on that test hun, good luck :)

Garfie - fingers crossed for tomorrow hun, thinking of you xxx

Eternity - I would go with day of positive opk, although you could have o'd the day after.

AFM - cd16 :coffee: :sleep:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

baby_maybe said:


> Mrsswaffer - I think I see a very faint line on that test hun, good luck :)
> 
> Garfie - fingers crossed for tomorrow hun, thinking of you xxx
> 
> Eternity - I would go with day of positive opk, although you could have o'd the day after.

All the words I wanted to say! Good luck everyone! :dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

garfie thinking of you tomorrow. I hope you have wonderful news for all of us!

mommyandme - congrats! Yipee for another bfp!

waffer - I think I might see one.....test again!!!!

afm - 13dpo and I will be testing tomorrow to see if I should come off of the progesterone. after sex last night I had horrible cramps so much so I thought af was coming....though I do think she might be knocking on my door! I will let you guys know tomorrow.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Mommyandme on the BFP!!! happy and healthy 9 months

Garfie I hope you get to see your lil bean on your scan FXed!!!

Waffer, I see something very faint, GL on next test!!

Eternity I hope you get your BFP soon!!!

FX for more BFP's on this train, would like to see all of you within next 3 months with BFP's.

AFM I am out, not sure I can count myself on this train anymore, AF showed up yesterday and BF is gone and surely cant get a bfp with a partner in heaven, wish it was that he left me all his swimmers. I am not holding out to find another soulmate because there isnt another like him. he was amazing and now its not going to happen. I would of loved to give his family a child of his, I guess God didnt see it that way.


----------



## MackMomma8

garfie said:


> MM - Do you know something I don't hun? - I just checked the first class and can see you put me down as twin angels trying soon:shrug:
> 
> I go for a scan tomorrow hun - nothing has been confirmed yet they have just seen an empty sac hoping its nice and full tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> As far as everyone is concerned (not looking to hopeful - but hope is all I have at the moment) I am still pregnant.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow I will have good news eh ladies?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




nicki01 said:


> Garfie - i think she has you confused with me hun, im ectopic lost twin angels!
> Got everything crossed for your scan!

Ladies, I am so so so so soooo sorry. Yes, garfie, I had you and nicki confused... can you forgive me and my blondness? :wacko: I have fixed the first page... :blush:



ttcbaby117 said:


> waffer - I think I might see one.....test again!!!!

I see something very faint... but I didn't have to make it bigger to see it on my monitor. :D Test again honey I wanna see a fat pink line!!



hopefulmom2 said:


> AFM I am out, not sure I can count myself on this train anymore, AF showed up yesterday and BF is gone and surely cant get a bfp with a partner in heaven, wish it was that he left me all his swimmers. I am not holding out to find another soulmate because there isnt another like him. he was amazing and now its not going to happen. I would of loved to give his family a child of his, I guess God didnt see it that way.

:hugs: My heart just breaks for you. Please don't think you can't be a part of this group just because of what happened. We always need TTC cheerleaders and positive energy around. :hugs:

Me, I ordered a smiley OPK kit and set alarms on my phone for SMEP. I will get pregnant this month. Not an option anymore. :haha:


----------



## Beautifullei2

hope everyone had a great weekend. I went in for my scan at cd11 & had 4 follicles. One on the right that was 17mm, 3 on the left that were 16mm, 15mm & 11mm. Doctor said he wouldn't be to concerned about the 11mm follicle as it is a bit small but has hope that the other 3 could grow bigger & get fertilized.. Trying to BD witch dh but I feel like Im missing it. ahhha lol


----------



## garfie

MM - Nothing to forgive hun and I think TTC sends us all blond at times :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hopeful214

Well ladies idk if or how much longer imma be on this train either....me and DH have been stressing a lot lately and arguing constantly :nope: and right now we have decided to stop actively ttc and not sure if were gna stay together or not...bding has been so difficult lately so we kno something isnt clicking...:shrug: wish me luck tho ladies he is my everything and plz keep us in ur prayers as we go thru this...i will kno within a couple days if i will still have my OH around or not :cry:


----------



## hopefulmom2

FXed for you hopeful and prayers and thoughts for you and your relationship. I wish mine was still here, I know we would of worked it all out and gotten him the help he needed. Much love for you and your OH to work it out, maybe take a small break from ttc if that is what it takes put some romance back into it. I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts.

MM Good luck this month, FX for a bfp at the end. I just dont want to be disappointed in seeing all the bfps and knowing until I find someone else that will make me just as happy as He did I wont be able to hang on to any thread. Plus yesterday at work found out a dear friend of mine a coworker has cancer all in her body and starts chemo tomorrow, My prayers and thoughts are with her and her family, Just a basket case lately here we both cried and I need positive thoughts and happenings around me to be positive from here on out. 

I just dont want his family to think that I am moving on too fast, I miss him so much but also want to be happy and need a shoulder to cry on, not sure it be another man though, I am sure they dont want to hear me ranting and raving about what could of been. I wont be looking to replace him as NO one can. He was a one of a kind person and its just so hard knowing hes not here anymore. waterfall of tears are back.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: hopeful :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hopeful214 said:


> Well ladies idk if or how much longer imma be on this train either....me and DH have been stressing a lot lately and arguing constantly :nope: and right now we have decided to stop actively ttc and not sure if were gna stay together or not...bding has been so difficult lately so we kno something isnt clicking...:shrug: wish me luck tho ladies he is my everything and plz keep us in ur prayers as we go thru this...i will kno within a couple days if i will still have my OH around or not :cry:

I'm so sorry hunni, ttc can be so so hard on both us women and on men equally, although they tend not to show it in the same way we do. I hope you and DH can find a way through the difficult time you are having :hugs: xxx


----------



## Eternity

MackMomma8 said:


> Me, I ordered a smiley OPK kit and set alarms on my phone for SMEP. I will get pregnant this month. Not an option anymore. :haha:

Go MM go!! You catch that egg!!! PMA all the way!


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs:hopefulmom, just so much for you to deal with :hugs:



garfie said:


> MM - Do you know something I don't hun? - I just checked the first class and can see you put me down as twin angels trying soon:shrug:
> 
> I go for a scan tomorrow hun - nothing has been confirmed yet they have just seen an empty sac hoping its nice and full tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> As far as everyone is concerned (not looking to hopeful - but hope is all I have at the moment) I am still pregnant.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow I will have good news eh ladies?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Here's hoping for a full sac tomorrow Garfie :thumbup:



Hopeful214 said:


> Well ladies idk if or how much longer imma be on this train either....me and DH have been stressing a lot lately and arguing constantly :nope: and right now we have decided to stop actively ttc and not sure if were gna stay together or not...bding has been so difficult lately so we kno something isnt clicking...:shrug: wish me luck tho ladies he is my everything and plz keep us in ur prayers as we go thru this...i will kno within a couple days if i will still have my OH around or not :cry:

I am not religious, but I do send you lots of positive thoughts that you and DH can get through this, maybe with just a wee bit of a break from TTC. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful214

Thank u ladies for all of ur postive thoughts


----------



## ttcbaby117

mackmomma -- I love that attitude!!!


----------



## EternalWait

Okay, still hiding from the witch, bur starting to stress now... I am Only 9dpo but technically I am 3/4 days late... I wanna wait til Friday and have been being very good and not getting my hopes up- but now I can feel them rising and so worries that IRS just going to be a big disappointment when she eventually figures out where I'm hiding!! 

Also I am usually really good at ignoring symptoms, but finding it so hard to not symptom spot :s I need a quick slap and to just get through til Friday... Would love to tell my father in law on Sunday that he will be a grandad- he is so supportive and I know it would make his fathers day!! Argh I need to stop this!!


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: EternalWait I hope you get your :bfp: :dust:

AF has gone so now just waiting to ov. May get some opks tomorrow.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Wow, fast train! Chugga chugga. :haha:

Hard to catch up, but I did notice mommy and me's :bfp: :happydance: Congrats!


Nothing to report. Tested yesterday at 11 DPO, :bfn:. My temp is starting to drop, so I don't think I'll waste any more tests. Just going to enjoy the rest of my vacation with unexpected wifi---and bask in hot tubs, roller coasters, and wine. I am ready for Cycle 7, SMEP #3---let's do this!

Love and :dust: all.


----------



## gilmore85

thinking of you today garfie :hugs:

oh and another bfp, congrats mommy and me


----------



## anniepie

garfie, hope all goes well today :dust:


----------



## Eternity

You stay hidden Eternal, hope you can allude the witch all the way to a bfp!!

Garfie, thinking of you today!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## vaniilla

Big congrats to *mrsswaffer* and *Mommyandme *on the :bfp:'s :D :D :D

*hopefulmom2 * my heart goes out to you hun, try and surround yourself with family and friends to get through this difficult time :hugs:


*Hopeful214* I hope you and your oh manage to work through your differences and hopefully you'll be able to start ttc again soon :flower:

*garfie* good luck with the scan today hun :hugs:

*MM* This is your month hun :dance:


AFM - Finally in the TWW and bored!!!! just wish the tww would hurry up and end, I've been waiting for ages already!


----------



## Twag

Good luck today Garfie keeping everything crossed :dust:


----------



## anniepie

vaniilla said:


> AFM - Finally in the TWW and bored!!!! just wish the tww would hurry up and end, I've been waiting for ages already!

Tell me about it Vaniila...I'm cd31 and just 3dpo :dohh: There have been a LOT of long cycles this month-and at least one I know ended in a :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> AFM - Finally in the TWW and bored!!!! just wish the tww would hurry up and end, I've been waiting for ages already!
> 
> Tell me about it Vaniila...I'm cd31 and just 3dpo :dohh: There have been a LOT of long cycles this month-and at least one I know ended in a :bfp: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Long cycles suck big time!
I really hope this is your month :flower:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks hun- you too :flower: Long cycles were great when not TTC as you get that extra week or so each cycle without AF :haha: But during TTC they just suck. I've got a short LP, though, so less time to wait, though not so good for catching eggy :dohh:


----------



## Rosie06

im now in TWW ladies cant believe ive actually had a positive OPK never ever had one before so fingers crossed!

hope all goes well today for you garfie x


----------



## puppymom

Did any of you who have conceived already have a very light/short AF in the months leading up to your BFP?

I am worried that this might hinder my chances, as ever since coming off BCP, AF has been very light and quite short.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I've always been a heavy flow person so I can't help I'm afraid but I hope someone can soon :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just to let you all know I will be giving up my seat in first class (any takers?)

I am having a dnc tomorrow at 8.00am.

I have had another mc at 9w 3d - feeling so sad :cry::cry::cry:

Good luck with all those about to test :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## anniepie

Og Garfie, I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope all goes well tomorrow- we'll be thinking of you. Big :hug:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Oh Garfie so sorry honey :hugs: thinking of you


----------



## hopefulmom2

Hugs Garfie, hope it all goes well tomorrow, my prayers are with you. I hope the recovery isnt such a long road ahead and the light at the end of the tunnel is a short distance.


----------



## baby_maybe

Garfie - :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this, hope all goes well tomorrow xxx


----------



## Andielina

:hugs: garfie. :cry: I can't imagine what you're going through but I am praying for a quick recovery and a forever baby very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

:hug: Garfie :hugs::hugs2::hugs:

So very sorry to hear that! I wish you a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## vaniilla

garfie I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I'm here if you need anyone to talk to :hugs:


----------



## Twag

So sorry Garfie :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Garfie. Please take all the time you need to heal both physically and mentally. A loss is so hard, no matter where you were in your pregnancy. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: The girls in the M/C support forum are amazing, btw. :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

Garfie im so sorry hun, hope all goes ok tomorrow. Will be thinkin of you. :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh, garfie, that's so sad. :( :hugs: Sending loads of love and hugs. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful214

:hugs: Lots of hugs Garfie im so sorry!! :hugs: U will be in my prayers hope u have a wonderful and speedy recovery so you can get bk to joining us in the TTC journey! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM,things are going better we've decided we cant live without eachother and were gonna make it through the storm till we see a rainbow with the sun shining....Thank u ladies for all ur support and prayers

lots of :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I guess I've forgotten to mention it in here - I got my BFP yesterday! :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Hopeful - I'm really pleased for you hunni xx

mrsswaffer - :dance: congrats hunni, h&h 9 months :) xxx


----------



## MackMomma8

Haha I was about to call you out mrsswaffer - I clicked on the spoiler in your siggy and was like :saywhat:

Congrats, honey!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful214

Congrats mrsswaffer!! H&H 9months


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrswaffer - congrats hun!

Garfie - So sorry for your loss. Please let us know what we can do to help you through this horrible time!

afm - bfn this morning...waiting for RE to tell me what to do now!


----------



## EternalWait

Congratulations mrswaffer! Lovely news! 

So sorry it didn't have a happy ending thi time garfie... Hope you have a quick recovery and we will be here waiting when you are ready to start making your way back to first class. 

AFM- still under then bed... Thanks for cheering me on eternity! Determined to make it to Friday before testing- keep convincing myself she has found me... But so far this seems to be working... Just hoping for a really sticky bean :)


----------



## Twag

Congratulations mrsswaffer here's to a happy & healthy 9 months :dust:


----------



## garfie

Congrats MrssWaffer - :happydance::happydance:

I will catch up with rest of you ladies soon - I'm just in a bit of a dark place at the moment.

Scared stiff about tomorrow too:cry: 

After the weeks of waiting it's finally over :wacko:

The cramping isn't helping either grrrr

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

Don't be scared, honey. I know they have to put you under for the procedure but it's not as scary as it sounds. Just make sure you have plenty of things to drink for when you wake up. You'll need the fluids and you will be THIRSTY!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, my lovely. :(


----------



## Hopeful214

Dont be scared garfie, ive gone through a dnc and its not as bad as it sounds...yes its something that no woman wants to go thru but unfortunately some of us do!! lot of :hugs:


----------



## mimismom

Aww garfie hope everything goes ok tomorrow amd you have a speedy recovery


----------



## onebumpplease

:hugs:Garfie, no one should have to go through this. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Garfie - I'm really sorry to hear, sending big hugs your way :-(

Mrswaffer - congratulations, fab news! 

Baby dust to all, I'm about to ovulate, Fingers crossed!

X


----------



## vaniilla

I hope tomorrows goes okay hun :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

Congrats mrsswaffer!!
Wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm so sorry garfie. :hugs:


----------



## mommy and me

EDD is 14 Feb 2013


----------



## nicki01

Congrats mrswaffer. 

Thinking of you today Garfie. Its not what any women wants but its really not that bad, your body will recover quicker than you think. your mind and emotional side of things i cant say as everyone is different. Im still numb and dont even feel like it was me that went through what i did 2 weeks ago! 
Just take your time. please dont be scared. xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

:hugs: Thinking of you, lovely garfie. Here's to a safe and swift recovery. :)


----------



## feety pyjamas

Hi ladies - congrats mrswaffer on your :bfp:!
Garfie and niki - I am so sorry to hear of your losses my thoughts are with you at this difficult time.
Afm - I have been mia as I have been hospitalised twice with hyperemesis. I have been off work for four weeks and probably not going back before the summer hols (I'm a teacher). Although I have been feeling really ill and down it pales in significance compared to what others are going through at the moment. :hugs: to all xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Awww feety, I'm sorry you've been so ill, it can't be every enjoyable to have to be hospitalised. I hope you're feeling better hunni :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

garfie I'm so sorry. I was really hoping for a miracle :cry:


----------



## vaniilla

you can take my testing date for this month off as I've not ovulated again, we'll have to wait until next month now.

good luck to everyone in the TWW!! :dust::dust:


----------



## mimismom

June 25 im not on the list :(


----------



## EternalWait

Okay... Testing day tomorrow... Pretty much convinced myself I am not pregnant, but those 'what if' thoughts are starting to creep in... Tomorrow will be a full week late for af to arrive, and 12 dpo... Surely that's long enough??


----------



## MackMomma8

mommy and me said:


> EDD is 14 Feb 2013

Updated. :thumbup:



feety pyjamas said:


> Hi ladies - congrats mrswaffer on your :bfp:!
> Garfie and niki - I am so sorry to hear of your losses my thoughts are with you at this difficult time.
> Afm - I have been mia as I have been hospitalised twice with hyperemesis. I have been off work for four weeks and probably not going back before the summer hols (I'm a teacher). Although I have been feeling really ill and down it pales in significance compared to what others are going through at the moment. :hugs: to all xxxx

I am so sorry you have been so ill, dear! I hope you feel better soon - only a few more weeks and you'll be in 2nd tri. I've read it gets better/easier in the 2nd tri. :hugs:



vaniilla said:


> you can take my testing date for this month off as I've not ovulated again, we'll have to wait until next month now.
> 
> good luck to everyone in the TWW!! :dust::dust:

Sorry, honey. :hugs: 



mimismom said:


> June 25 im not on the list :(

My bad, sweetie. It's fixed. :dust:



EternalWait said:


> Okay... Testing day tomorrow... Pretty much convinced myself I am not pregnant, but those 'what if' thoughts are starting to creep in... Tomorrow will be a full week late for af to arrive, and 12 dpo... Surely that's long enough??

Dang, girl. You are doing excellent with the not testing. You're a week late for AF tomorrow? I'd do a FRER with FMU tomorrow morning and then come straight here and post that big fat beautiful BFP for us to ooohh and aahhh over. :haha:


----------



## mimismom

Does anyone know how soon your temp will drop after ov of you are not preggo?


----------



## baby_maybe

Normally at the end of your luteal phase hun :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

^^wss I get my drop usually on the day AF arrives-if not the day before

Eternal...how the hell can you go this late without testing??? I struggle to hold out until AF is due AND my LP is short so not so long to wait :dohh: In my defense tho I have to wait ages for eggy so get bored of waiting :haha:


----------



## Eternity

Good luck for tomorrow eternal! You've been so patiently waiting (hiding :haha:) to test I really hope you're rewarded for it with a big fat positive!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Lots of :dust: for tomorrow eternal


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Eternal, how long is your LP? Because if AF is a week overdue and you are 12dpo you really need to look into lengthening your LP if you're not pregnant this cycle (which you are!) :dust::dust: FXd


----------



## EternalWait

Thanks ladies. Just the positivity I need :) my lutal phase is really short, since I started tracking it has gone from 3 days to this, which is the longest... Was waiting for my fe appointment, but hospital cancelled it so I have another five week wait for that now. I hate testing and getting disappointed to tend to hide instead, but haven't had a cycle this long since 18months ago when we started this journey :) really hoping for that Bfp! Will let you all know in the morning... Hopefully my LP has lengthened because the lil egg got there in time! And temps still quite high so trying to be positive ATM!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck and :dust: eternal :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck eternal!

Congrats mrs waffer!

Mommy and me, cool, a Valentine's baby. :)

AFM, :witch: so CD 1 with new test date of we'll say July 18th. Although I went to a psychic last night, and she said my children will be 3 years apart, which would mean at least a year of ttc starting now. I hope she's wrong.


----------



## feety pyjamas

Good luck eternal :dust:


----------



## mimismom

Your preggo eternal (speaking it into existance) fx. Good luck tomorrow sending positive vibes


----------



## Laubull

Good luck eternal! 

AFM I think I'm about to O so you know where I'm going..... To bed!!!

X


----------



## sugarpi24

Started af today on my own!!


----------



## mimismom

laubull lets get ready to catch the eggy :happydance::happydance:

sugarpi lets get this over with so you can get to :sex:
:dust: to all


----------



## EternalWait

Tested this morning :bfn:

It was only an ic, as I didn't have any others in... But it was supposed to be a early reader one so... :( 

So upset. I had really started to believe this was our month... Now feeling like it just might never happen :( plus it means my cycles are back to being super messed :s


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I had some "ultra early" ic tests but I didn't trust them. I got a line on a FRER but nothing on the ic til near to AF (my LP is 16/17 days). :shrug: so don't count yourself out :dust:


----------



## mimismom

sorry eternal fx the next one wil be +.


----------



## EternalWait

Thanks mrs gibbo... I will get a frer today and do it tomorrow morning I think... The ic came when I bought my opks, and having them indoors means I am less likely to buy branded ones... They are my safety net. Technically I am still only 12dpo as well, so may just be a shy one... I hate this feeling. It's why I don't test and avoid symptom spotting 

Ah well, fxd to those testing :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I really hope this is it Eternal :hugs:


----------



## mimismom

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I really hope this is it Eternal :hugs:

ditto


----------



## Eternity

I'm still crossing my fingers for you Eternal!!

But if you're worried, get back under that bed! Cuz you're not out til the wicked witch gets you!!


----------



## EternalWait

Thanks ladies. This is why I joined this forum, it means so much to have people who know exactly how it feels to go through this! My partner tries to understand but I don't think he truly can... 

Definitely getting back under the bed and bought a 12.5ml test this morning- asda had no first response! Think that will be sensitive enough? Didn't realise how much it would effect me- you'd think after so long it would be easier to deal with!


----------



## anniepie

sorry about the bfn eternal...but I don't trust those ICs one bit...I know many ladies who have had bfn's, even with the ultra sensitive ones, then had a stonking fat dark line on an frer immediately after. :hug:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm with everyone, its not a bfn until the witch is here! I really hope you get a bfp hun, IC's are notorious these days for not being as sensitive as they claim.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your love and support over the last few weeks:flower:

The DnC went well - physically I am fine, emotionally well that will take a lot longer:cry:

I will catch up with you all soon, but at the moment I'm not feeling very sociable hope you all understand (I am still reading all your posts:ninja::ninja:):winkwink:

In the meantime lots of :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Thanks for coming to see us Garfie :hugs: Thinking of you :kiss:


----------



## gilmore85

garfie so sorry for your loss take as much time as you need hun :hugs:


well last shot for me this month then will have to take a 3 month break as when i had my FS appointment on Tuesday it turns out I'm not immune to Rubella (even though I've had all my shots) so when i book up for my day 3 bloods I have to get that aswell and the consultant says i cant try for 3 months afterwards.


----------



## mimismom

sorry garfie glad to hear you are physically doing well. totally understand you not feeling social. take some time to yourself and feel better soon


----------



## mimismom

gilmore85 said:


> garfie so sorry for your loss take as much time as you need hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> well last shot for me this month then will have to take a 3 month break as when i had my FS appointment on Tuesday it turns out I'm not immune to Rubella (even though I've had all my shots) so when i book up for my day 3 bloods I have to get that aswell and the consultant says i cant try for 3 months afterwards.

woooow if it doesnt work out for me I have to wait 4 months to ttc. I'm in a wedding next may and would like to get this bean out the way fx for the both of us.


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: Garfie! Take what time you need to hun, we all completely understand!!
Glad that your physical recovery was so quick, at least now you can just focus on your mental and emotional wellbeing.

:hugs:


----------



## EternalWait

Gilmore I would check that as I had the same problem but they did the shots one month apart and I wasn't told to stop ttc at all.... They told me it should be three months apart but as we had been trying so long they could do it one month apart instead...


----------



## anniepie

big loves and :hugs: garfie


----------



## gilmore85

EternalWait said:


> Gilmore I would check that as I had the same problem but they did the shots one month apart and I wasn't told to stop ttc at all.... They told me it should be three months apart but as we had been trying so long they could do it one month apart instead...

I'll check again with the nurse when I go to get it done :thumbup:


----------



## nicki01

Big hugs garfie. We will see you soon when your ready. 

Dont loose hope just yet eternal!! Keep on hiding!


----------



## MackMomma8

Thanks for stopping in, garfie. We're always here when you need us... but you make sure you make taking care of yourself your #1 priority right now. :hugs:

Eternal, I agree with what all the girls have said about IC tests - they are crap, don't trust them for a second. I never ever got a line on an IC with my m/c pregnancy, but the lines on my FRERs were nice and dark.


----------



## baby_maybe

Thinking of you garfie - glad your surgery went ok :hugs: xxx

Sorry for the bfn Eternal, you're not out yet hun. Hopefully just a shy bfp waiting for you :dust: xxx

AFM - CD19 I think!! Still nothing doing, no symptoms (not that I'm looking ;)) and this tww is still going sloooooowww :haha: Off out for dinner tonight, so that will take my mind off it for all of 3 hours! lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

garfie - thinking of you hun! Please let us know if you need us to do anything. Also, know that we are here when you are ready to come back to us!

Eternal - fxed for you tomorrow!

baby - enjoy dinner!!

AFM - going in for my cd3 ultrasound...though I am going in early as my af hasnt even started yet. But my dr cannot see me next week so if I am to start my cycle of femara next week he needs to confirm no cysts first! So technically I guess it isnt a cd3 exam...


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with your scan ttcbaby, fx for no cysts xx

P.s. dinner was great :)


----------



## EternalWait

Okay, I decided not to test this morning as I had a little bit of pink spotting when I wiped and that made me think the witch had found me... But nothing since so don't know what to think now :s went to get my mmr last night (second dose) and when I showed my nurse my chart and told her my period was late, she practically jumped up and down and then said I wasn't allowed to have the injection as she thinks I may be pregnant... But not to expect a positive test for 5 days! I did tell her I had a negative test... But she said Internet ones are awful and not consistent, and also I'm only 11dpo so usually wouldn't show up anyway 


So now trying to keep the hope. Burst into tears this morning when I saw pink... Poor OH doesn't know what to do with me! My temp still hasn't dropped... But spotting isn't a good sign really :(


----------



## sequeena

Keeping everything crossed for you eternal :hugs: For what it's worth I spotted when pregnant.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

The spotting could be implantation bleeding. I got it at 9dpo but it can happen anytime between then and 12/13dpo :thumbup:


----------



## Laubull

I'm with Mrs Gibbo, sounds like it could be implantation bleeding.

Fingers crossed!!

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Eternal - your chart looks really goos still hunni. Fx it's a shy bfp and some implantation spotting that you've got xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I spotted brown for 6 consecutive days from 5DPO and got my :bfp: at 9DPO. :)


----------



## EternalWait

Thanks ladies. Have been on a rollercoaster of emotion today. Hope it is... Keep goin to the toilet to check, but nothing more yet... Fxd for implantation bleeding. :) feeling the need to sit upside down to keep it in at the moment... But think that may be the final straw for OH:haha:


----------



## EternalWait

The witch found me this morning :(


----------



## vaniilla

EternalWait said:


> The witch found me this morning :(

:hugs: I'm really sorry the nasty :witch: got you, onwards and upwards! :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Bad news Eternal, fingers crossed for next month 

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Sorry Eternal :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

sorry eternal! Roll on next cycle!


----------



## baby_maybe

Really sorry to hear that eternal :hugs: nasty witch :af:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Ladies I have a serious ?
Do you think if I went to talk to a therapist and get all this emotional anger out and vent to them I will be able to forgive him for all he did before he passed away? I had a crazy dream last night about me moving on, it actually showed me moving on with someone else, and I kept seeing my bf the one that passed with the new guy. I dont know what it means but maybe I am learning that its time to move on to find someone that makes me Just as happy. I know he will always be in my heart that will never change, I just dont want to be hurt again and I dont want to talk about him all the time with anyone other than my friends and family and his family, I will still keep in touch as they feel me part of their family now.

I need some honest opinions because I am beside myself as to what to do. I have alot of emotional anger towards him and I dont want to keep that inside. I feel I need to get it out and I dont want to be judged for any of it. thanks ladies


----------



## anniepie

sorry about AF Eternal

hopeful, sounds like going to see someone could be just what you need. It seems you need to figure out your feelings and how you can move on-it'll be important for you and future relationships, your daughter and future children too. I've had counselling in the past and you shouldn't think of it as being week. DH and I are having couples counselling now and its so positive. Good luck!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Okay eternal. This month we will be bump buddies. Right? :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## EternalWait

Mouse_chicky, it's a deal :) I just bought some agnus castus to help my ovulation come forward... My temp dropped today as well, gotta rebook my mmr as well!


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Sorry about the witch, Eternal. I just know you and mouse_chicky will be bump buddies next month!!

Hopeful... I completely agree with what Annie said. Going to a therapist/counselour is an excellent thing. I too have been through therapy (mom issues) and it was the best thing I could have ever done for myself. Keeping all that anger bottled up inside is going to hurt you emotionally, and in turn will hurt the ones you love around you, even if you don't mean to. :hugs: I hope you seek and get the help you both want and need. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sorry eternal....we are about the same in our cycle. Fixed for both of us this cycle. I start the 3rd round of femara tonight.


----------



## EternalWait

I have to get OH to go for the SA before they will go any further... I understand it's not nice, but he wants a baby as much as I do so he needs to do it now. Hopefully the agnus castus will help bring ovulation forward and we cam all make the journey to first class next month! Gotta keep the PMA, otherwise it gets too upsetting to continue...


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about the :witch: eternal :hugs:


----------



## sg0720

congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to the rest of us trying still :dust::dust:


----------



## Laubull

3DPO.....I wonder if we caught that egg??? What's the earliest do you girlies usually test? I'm planning to wait until AF is due, or until I have some definitive pregnancy symptoms but I'm excited already!!

Baby dust to all! X


----------



## Eternity

Good luck laubull, I hope you get your bfp!

Mrs Gibbo has done a nifty poll on how early ladies have got their BFPs (linked in her sig) that should give you an idea as to how early you can test?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I was 9dpo personally but check out the poll definitely and read some of the comments :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Haven't looked at that poll in months...had forgotten how many ladies got their :bfp: so early...makes me even more sure I'm out this month :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie said:


> Haven't looked at that poll in months...had forgotten how many ladies got their :bfp: so early...makes me even more sure I'm out this month :dohh:

you're not out til the witch arrives!! plus most people are more dpo than they think when they get their bfp :hugs:


----------



## lxb

vaniilla said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Haven't looked at that poll in months...had forgotten how many ladies got their :bfp: so early...makes me even more sure I'm out this month :dohh:
> 
> you're not out til the witch arrives!! plus most people are more dpo than they think when they get their bfp :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes.. you're not out 'til the witch arrives! I tested BFN on 10DPO, 12DPO, and 13DPO (I usually have 12/13LP). Note that 13DPO was with FRER!! Didn't test on 14DPO/15DPO, and got a FAINT line on 16DPO with FRER. :thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

lxb said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Haven't looked at that poll in months...had forgotten how many ladies got their :bfp: so early...makes me even more sure I'm out this month :dohh:
> 
> you're not out til the witch arrives!! plus most people are more dpo than they think when they get their bfp :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.. you're not out 'til the witch arrives! I tested BFN on 10DPO, 12DPO, and 13DPO (I usually have 12/13LP). Note that 13DPO was with FRER!! Didn't test on 14DPO/15DPO, and got a FAINT line on 16DPO with FRER. :thumbup:Click to expand...

No idea how many DPO I was with the first one, but I do know I didn't even get that really faint line until the DAY BEFORE af was due (CD27 of a 28 day cycle), and on CD28 the line was just barely darker...


----------



## Laubull

Ohhh thanks girls, I'll have a look at the poll!

X


----------



## Rosie06

well im out this month af got me this afternoon honestly thought this was our month had positive OPK and O 3 days earlier than normal which should of meant LP would be around 13 days as apposed to 10 well this month my LP was a mere 8 days :cry: 

im already taking 100 mg of b6 is there anything else i can talke to help with my LP?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry rosie. :hugs: Not sure about how to help with lp, but there's a lot of girls on here who probably can.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I know Annie was taking agnus for her lp but I don't know anything about it :shrug:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks for the words of positivity ladies- must be paying off as I'm feeling a little ray of hope today. Temps still high today and usually have 10 day LP, so looking good from that perspective. I have had some 11 day LPs though, and one 12 day!! So who knows :shrug: Positivity is helped today by waves of nausea I keep getting hit by today. Not sure what that's about :shrug: 

Sorry about AF Rosie. Something that I did want to say about your LP- you say because you O'd 3 days earlier, you should have had 3 days extra LP. This unfortunately is not how it works. Your LP will generally stay the same- give or take a day or two. Variations in cycle lenght will come about because you may get a variation in when you O (over the last year I've O'd anytime from cd16 to cd29, but my LP has stayed an average of 10 days, give or take a few days).

I'd be a little reluctant to mess around with your cycle by taking stuff that's not prescribed, to be honest- I've done it, and it didn't really help me. And I've decided it's not the best thing to do. I tried Bvits, and Agnus Castus a few times. Both I O'd later than usual for me, but got no change on my LP. I also got weird spotting on AC the first time. LP length is only really a problem if it's below 9 days. Sounds like you're usually 10 days. So I'd leave well alone. But that's my personal opinion. OK, so you had an 8 day LP- perhaps that was a one off. In the 3 months leading up to my wedding, my LP ranged from 8-9 days. But it's now back without intervention. 

I also wanted to check if you definitely know if/when you O. You mention you OPK, but that will only tell you that you will PROBALY O within 12-48 hours. The only way (without scans etc) to tell if/when you have actually O'd is to temp. 

If you are temping, sorry to repeat what you know. If you're not, perhaps give it a shot so that you know exactly what's going on with your cycle :shrug:

Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Babyalive88

Hello girls my name is Leslie am 20 (nearly 21) am ttc already for 6mo I really Dnt know much about these things I just check when am ovulation and go from there I hope someone can help me or explain more!!! Thank you


----------



## anniepie

Hi Leslie- welcome over to this thred...

AF got me today, so on to cycle 11...


----------



## Laubull

Welcome Leslie! Where to start??? It's never ending I'd recommend looking on the net, looking a OPKs, BBT testing and SMEP, anything is worth a go in my view!

AFM 5DPO for me and my nipples are really sore....could this be a sign?! Clutching at straws I know but would love a holiday baby 

X


----------



## Babyalive88

anniepie said:


> Hi Leslie- welcome over to this thred...
> 
> AF got me today, so on to cycle 11...

Ugh that is definetly not good news :( am sorry to her that!!

Am waiting on :af: I have my fingers X so I won't get it!!!


----------



## anniepie

Oh fingers crossed for you Leslie.

If the :witch: does show, perhaps get hold of a copy of "Taking Charge of your fertility". It's a super book, and makes you feel really empowered knowing your body so well... It's the fertility bible :thumbup:


----------



## Babyalive88

anniepie said:


> Oh fingers crossed for you Leslie.
> 
> If the :witch: does show, perhaps get hold of a copy of "Taking Charge of your fertility". It's a super book, and makes you feel really empowered knowing your body so well... It's the fertility bible :thumbup:

Yaii all look into it!! :)) I hope :af: doesn't show!! Aahh am so nervous !! Tell me a bit about yourself!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Glad you found this thread, Leslie! I'll add your name to the list on the first page. :)

As for me... Smiley OPK yesterday! :happydance: Hopefully we can BD the next two nights to cover SMEP... and then I have a friend visiting all next week so the TWW should fly by! Here's hoping anyway! :haha:

:dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Leslie!

Sorry about :witch: Anniepie. Fxed for next month. 

Go :spermy:, mackmomma. Have fun and make a baby. :thumbup:


AFM, bored on CD 9---probably 10 or more days until O. :dohh:


----------



## EternalWait

Sorry to hear she got you anniepie. :( 

She has finally left (seemed like forever but only a few days) one waiting to start opks. Started agnus castus this month, hoping to bring o forward... A friend of mine swears by it. Going for promotion in the next few weeks but trying not to stress too much- think stress may have caused my 40 day cycle last month...


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'm ready to jump back on the train (although got to wait just under a week officially before we can think about :sex: - can I stalk?)

I went out today for the first time by myself in over a week it was good to get some fresh air - although I seemed to see preg ladies everywhere I went:cry:

I have followed all your posts but can't really remember what I wanted to say so i'll start afresh soon.

One thing I did want to say was thanks for all your wishes and positivity when I was in my dark place:hugs:

I am still testing pos on pregnancy test I will test again in a week (when I will be 2 weeks post DNC) hopefully I won't have to keep going to the Docs for blood tests.

Good luck to all who are testing soon

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## anniepie

Good to see you back Garfie- be gentle with yourself during this time. I remember when I mc I'd see pregnant ladies and babies everywhere- was so hard. But you'll manage it :hugs:


----------



## Babyalive88

MackMomma8 said:


> Glad you found this thread, Leslie! I'll add your name to the list on the first page. :)
> 
> As for me... Smiley OPK yesterday! :happydance: Hopefully we can BD the next two nights to cover SMEP... and then I have a friend visiting all next week so the TWW should fly by! Here's hoping anyway! :haha:
> 
> :dust:

yaii!! am happy i found it too!! :flower: can someody take the time to explain a little the abbreviations i dnt understand them!! lol


----------



## MackMomma8

Lingo and Abbreviations :flower:


----------



## lxb

:haha: I used to not know what OH stands for... well.. I thought I knew! :haha:


----------



## Babyalive88

MackMomma8 said:


> Lingo and Abbreviations :flower:

thank you!!
i love you guys in the name of jesus!!! :flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

Stalk away, garfie my dear! :hugs: I agree with annie, take it easy on yourself... I know that right after my m/c I couldn't handle other pregnant women at all, whether they were strangers or not. I even had a hard time posting on preggo BnB friends' journals. :blush: I really hope your tests start to go negative and you can hop back on the train with us very soon.

Eternal - good luck with the AC!! :dust:

MC - thanks honey! I'm so ready for this to happen...


----------



## hopefulmom2

Hugs all ladies, Welcome aboard Leslie, hope to see your BFP soon.

Garfie, welcome back hun, take it easy and FXed for a neg test soon so you can get a positive and sticky forever bean.

MM-catch that eggy, dont let it get out from under ya, FX this is the month!!

Annie-Sorry this wasnt the month for you, FX for a bfp soon

Good luck all ladies waiting to O and FXed for BFP's soon.

AFM- I keep thinking it was just a dream and that hes not really gone, Its so hard to even think about getting into another relationship, I know I am young and there are plenty of guys out there, I just dont want to share my heart with anyone else. My daughter is being a total brat and very out of control, I know him passing has nothing to do with it, but I cant look away at her this time, It has to change. Support from my family has been too much and She depends on Grandma for alot of things. his sister wants me to sit with them at the bar to just talk with them and hang out, dont have to drink, just when she comes back down here. It might help me to just get things off my chest, I dont wanna bother his family unless I have to but they feel as though I am a part of the family, just knowing their brother was enough and I thank god for him coming into my life. I still have alot of feelings bottled up inside and it hurts and I dont want to put all of that onto my daughter or another relationship. 

When his Birthday comes I want to light a candle and hold a ceremony in his honor and let off 32 balloons as he would of been 32 years old. I hope his family will join and help me celebrate his life. I will light a candle and talk to him when I feel the need to and also on the anniversary of his death I light a candle. I hope to make a memory stand with this candle and pictures of him in my room so that I can see him every time I am in my room. He meant alot to me and I know his family knew that he cared for me deeply. his blue eyes and big smile just lit up a room, I will miss that. he will never be forgotten in my life.

Sorry about going on and on, if you made it through it, Thanks for taking the time. Really hope you ladies dont mind me sticking around, I might still be on board for a 2013 Baby if I can find it in my heart to let go of this and move on to someone else, just dont feel ready, I miss sharing my bed and I know he will never be in it again, but someone will be the lucky one and share my life just not sure who and when.


----------



## garfie

Hopeful - Hun you really need to take some time to grieve (I don't think you have done that properly yet) this is not something you can get over easily, take some time talk when you want to, have quiet times when you want to:flower:

I have never lost a lover (so I can only empathise with you hun). When my Father died I wanted something special to remember him by so I made what I called my "box of memories" these memories are for my eyes only.

In this box is all the condolences cards, his comb, photographs, an empty wallet, his medals, a hanky (he never went anywhere without a hanky :haha: etc things that are personal to him) Whenever I am feeling sad I just get out my box of memories and that helps me and all the good times come flooding back.

As for your little girl hun (she's probably just being a little girl) it's you whose emotions are seeing things differently. When I was going through my m/c both the first and the second time my boys seemed to be total little buggers I found myself shouting at them and getting cross with them shortly followed by lots of hugs and sorrys (It's a confusing time for children too hun)

If you feel strong enough to sit around and talk about the love of your life with his family - do it. If not just tell them its a little bit hard and your emotions are raw, also ask how they are coping (everyone has different coping strategies).

I also have planted a tree in honour of my dad and I now have two plastic windmills beside it (maybe if you could do that or place a stone somewhere nice with his name on it) somewhere you both went?

Making a shrine (for me personally) has never been an option as it would be far to upsetting to see my father's face every time I walked into a room. The candle and balloons is however a lovely idea and I'm sure he will appreciate it too. I light a candle for my dad on special days.:cry:

Sorry if you feel I have overstepped the mark hun, this is only what I did and only you know what you are feeling, I really hope you can work through your pain and suffering hun and the ladies here I am sure will support you every step of the way.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Babyalive88

Guys am feeling really hopeful this mo am in day 22 of my cycle and no :af: yet usually i should get it today or tomorrow!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

:happydance: fingers crossed for you hun:flower:

no :witch: allowed no :witch: allowed.

Do you temp hun?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Babyalive88

garfie said:


> :happydance: fingers crossed for you hun:flower:
> 
> no :witch: allowed no :witch: allowed.
> 
> Do you temp hun?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

mmm???
no what is that?
or i dont understand!!:dohh: lol


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Have a read of this
Plus sign up for Fertility Friend too even if you decide not to temp.


----------



## sg0720

hello ladies,

i will be testing in july my AF is due between july 5-8th we bd june 17 20th and 23rd so far and i had ewcm on the 22nd so fx i caught that egg! 

babyalive- fx for you i hope this is your BFP


----------



## hopefulmom2

Thanks Garfie, I have his picture on my desk here right next to me and his obituary is taped to my bedroom mirror above my dresser and the keepsake from the funeral home, I have his hair clippers and his shoes also, plus all the bath stuff he used, I am waiting for his ashes to make a Shadow box, they are allowing me to have some, I want to put the pictures of us in there and some of the things he liked, I dont have his wallet but they are supposed to be bringing me some of his tshirts for me to wear. I was just told a few minutes ago that I looked like I was loosing weight and asked if I was depressed, yeah im depressed, I feel so empty and alone. I just keep wondering Why it had to be him. I wish I could take a vacation far away and just relax and take my mind off things, but I cant I have to work and take care of my daughter. Everyone keeps saying good things are going to come, just have to wait and have patience. 

He planted flowers in front of my house and they are coming up nicely, just hope they bloom then I can look at them and think of him. he will forever be a part of me even though we were not together that long and didnt get married or anything, his family knew he was finally happy with me. I believe his mom is feeling the same things I am feeling, like it was a dream and hes not really gone. I hate that hes gone, I wanted to tell him off so bad when he got home and now I cant. I will bounce out of this rut and hopefully be a better mother and person some day. I just need time to mourn his loss and not really sure when I will be ready to move on with someone else.


----------



## Laubull

Sooo 5DPO I'm definitely looking out for pregnancy symptoms: sore nipples, regular bowel movements and creamy/wet cm, sorry TMI!

Please let it be! Going to hold off until the weekend to test, AF is due Sunday.

Baby dust to all you love ladies 

X


----------



## agreeksmom

ticket please!!!


----------



## agreeksmom

heres a bit about me been married for 3 years got pregnant 6 months after not really trying (ok i was he wasnt) my son was 1 when i found out i was pregnant in june mc in aug been NPNT until 3 months ago my son is now 2 and not a baby i miss it having one to hold 

since mc i always have sore boobs pains in my overies after O and a cold lol Baby dust for everyone on the train


----------



## garfie

Welcome agreeksmom :hi: I'm sure MM will be along shortly to punch your ticket for :bfp: land:happydance:

So sorry for your loss :cry:

Laubull - You go girl symptom spotting is what gets us through the tww :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: for when you test

Hopefulmum - There is no right or wrong answers when grieving - hope you start to feel stronger soon hun :hugs:

Babyalive - Update us - did you get your BFP?:flower:

SG0720 - Fingers crossed you caught the eggy :happydance:

AFM - Not a lot to report as you can see temps are all over the place, had a positive test last Thursday so will be testing again in a few days really need a negative so I can jump back on the train (not that it's stopped us :sex: still a bit painful but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!:winkwink:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulmom2

welcome aboard Agreeksmom, FXed for a BFP soon.

Just read where a friend of mine is expecting baby #8 in Jan. Such a very nice family though, so happy for them both. 

I just wanna curl into a ball and cry me a river. Working gets my mind off things, but I still miss him so much even at work. My daughter doesnt see things differently shes back to old habits and I am staying persistant with her well trying to anyway. he always helped me with her when she was being a brat, and now I have to do it alone Again and that hurts me. Still waiting to hear about the toxicology report and if his family is allowed to view to security tape at the hospital, I would demand to see it, but we were not married. 

My Ex Husband services were Sat, he was cremated so it was just a memorial service with pictures and such, I didnt get to go, which was a shame as I was the mother of his Only child. My aunt went though and I am sure she would tell me anything I wanted to know, I just hope to get my daughters pictures back as his wife never met my daughter and now shes his widow. Should I ask for them back? I am not missing him as much as my bf, It just pains me that I lost 2 of them within 30 days. 

they say God punishes you for all the wrong doing you do, Maybe my EX was punished with all his suffering and stuff, and my BF was punished with the troubles in rehab and drug addiction was the demons on his back. I know that they are both forgiven now and hope to see them both again someday but not too soon. I know they will watch over us and keep us safe. I know they are not sufferering anymore and my BF is probably looking down and wanting to know Why I am crying and hurting. Its just so hard and wish It was all different.

Thanks ladies for all the understanding and support through advice and opinions, it means alot to me. Hope all of you get your BFP's real soon, will stand on the sidelines and cheer and wave all of you on, hope First class gets filled with all of you month by month. Good luck


----------



## sg0720

garfie said:


> Welcome agreeksmom :hi: I'm sure MM will be along shortly to punch your ticket for :bfp: land:happydance:
> 
> So sorry for your loss :cry:
> 
> Laubull - You go girl symptom spotting is what gets us through the tww :happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: for when you test
> 
> Hopefulmum - There is no right or wrong answers when grieving - hope you start to feel stronger soon hun :hugs:
> 
> Babyalive - Update us - did you get your BFP?:flower:
> 
> SG0720 - Fingers crossed you caught the eggy :happydance:
> 
> AFM - Not a lot to report as you can see temps are all over the place, had a positive test last Thursday so will be testing again in a few days really need a negative so I can jump back on the train (not that it's stopped us :sex: still a bit painful but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!:winkwink:)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

thank you 2dpo today a ways to go lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Cd29 here af was due today but nada, bfn on a frer this morning so :shrug: Maybe I didn't ov when I thought. Ah well waiting for af to show so I can get on to next month!


----------



## sg0720

good luck to you


----------



## Beautifullei2

BFN @ 12DPO.. had a slight dip on 10dpo so may be to soon to test. AF due no later than wednesday.. Just praying my temps stay high & she stays away!

Gl ladies :)


----------



## Babyalive88

sg0720 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> i will be testing in july my AF is due between july 5-8th we bd june 17 20th and 23rd so far and i had ewcm on the 22nd so fx i caught that egg!
> 
> babyalive- fx for you i hope this is your BFP

I hope so!!!! Am very excited I am in cycle day 24 and no :af: :happydance: am still gonna wait maybe 4 more days to see if I get :af: but I have my FX for a :bfp:!!!


----------



## sg0720

Babyalive88 said:


> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies,
> 
> i will be testing in july my AF is due between july 5-8th we bd june 17 20th and 23rd so far and i had ewcm on the 22nd so fx i caught that egg!
> 
> babyalive- fx for you i hope this is your BFP
> 
> I hope so!!!! Am very excited I am in cycle day 24 and no :af: :happydance: am still gonna wait maybe 4 more days to see if I get :af: but I have my FX for a :bfp:!!!Click to expand...

make sure to keep us updated i am about 2dpo today (not 100% since i dont temp but hey thats my story and im sticking to it LOL)


----------



## Babyalive88

sg0720 said:


> Babyalive88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies,
> 
> i will be testing in july my AF is due between july 5-8th we bd june 17 20th and 23rd so far and i had ewcm on the 22nd so fx i caught that egg!
> 
> babyalive- fx for you i hope this is your BFP
> 
> I hope so!!!! Am very excited I am in cycle day 24 and no :af: :happydance: am still gonna wait maybe 4 more days to see if I get :af: but I have my FX for a :bfp:!!!Click to expand...
> 
> make sure to keep us updated i am about 2dpo today (not 100% since i dont temp but hey thats my story and im sticking to it LOL)Click to expand...

Yeah I dnt temp either idk how it works lol :( 
I will am just very excited but like I said I hate getting to excited and then get a negative result :(

I should have more faith in god!!


----------



## sg0720

Babyalive88 said:


> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babyalive88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies,
> 
> i will be testing in july my AF is due between july 5-8th we bd june 17 20th and 23rd so far and i had ewcm on the 22nd so fx i caught that egg!
> 
> babyalive- fx for you i hope this is your BFP
> 
> I hope so!!!! Am very excited I am in cycle day 24 and no :af: :happydance: am still gonna wait maybe 4 more days to see if I get :af: but I have my FX for a :bfp:!!!Click to expand...
> 
> make sure to keep us updated i am about 2dpo today (not 100% since i dont temp but hey thats my story and im sticking to it LOL)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I dnt temp either idk how it works lol :(
> I will am just very excited but like I said I hate getting to excited and then get a negative result :(
> 
> I should have more faith in god!!Click to expand...

yes i agree but its hard when you want something so bad. you know..you cant help but get excited and hopeful to see that BFP i know thats how i get


----------



## Babyalive88

Yeah I know!!!!! I think the last time I tested was 5 mo ago lol :( 
Am gonna wait again!!!


----------



## sg0720

lol good luck and try hard not to test early well help each other get thru that part Lol


----------



## Eternity

Welcome back Garfie :hugs: (sorry I'm a bit late in that but I've been away for a long weekend)

AFM, roughly 16dpo and no AF yet, but I had light AF-type cramping yesterday so I'd say she is definitely on her way. But I just kinda knew this wasn't my cycle.
Though next cycle that egg is mine!!!!


----------



## sg0720

eternity- good luck! get that egg!


----------



## MackMomma8

agreeksmom said:


> ticket please!!!


:wave: Welcome, agreeksmom!! I got you on the list!

AFM, this cycles is all screwed up... 5 days in a row of positive OPKs and now I have out-of-town company in for the week so no more BDing until the leave most likely. If I get another +ive OPK today that will make 6 days in a row and I just give up trying to pinpoint O day. So much for SMEP this month....


----------



## Eternity

Oh no MM, that's really strange! Are you temping at the moment?


----------



## MackMomma8

No I quit temping when we started TTC. I didn't want the stress of it...I did it for one cycle after my m/c, but I was right, it was really stressful on me and I got a wee bit obsessive that cycle. :blush: I really have to be as NTNP as I can so that I don't lose my sanity or become obsessed. I decided to try the smiley OPKs and SMEP this month because I'm so terrified of getting to that dreaded year mark and not being on the way to having my rainbow take home baby. Of course, the month I use them my body goes all effed up on me and makes it more stressful than it should be.


----------



## hopefulmom2

FXed for you MM, sorry for a screwed up cycle.

Eternity, FXed you catch the eggy next time if not already, not out yet until AF shows.

AFM I did my ferning scope today just out of curiosity and got slight ferning. I didnt take Soy this month as I figured wth dont have anyone to BD with anyway. Just did an opk this morning also out of curiosity and a slight line, may get darker in the next few days, due to O on the 30th but might be a little early due to me not taking the soy. not temping gave that up two cycles ago, couldnt deal with out of the way nonsense, used opks and my ferning scope. just wish I would of caught my egg with him and I would have something to see him every day in, I keep reminding myself I will find someone that will make me just as happy. 

hope everyone gets their BFP soon, be nice before summer is over for everyone wanting a BFP, FXed for all you lovely ladies. I know I wont be joining again until find someone that is well established, cant just pick one off the streets, I dont want to settle for anything less than everything anymore. so tired of all the wrong ones.


----------



## garfie

MM - Oh my are the OPK's the same darkness:flower: Maybe your body geared up to Ovulate but then for some reason didn't - hope you got lots of :sex: in :happydance::happydance:

Sometimes (I've read and not to get your hopes up) that can also mean pregnancy:thumbup:

Eternity - :happydance: go and get that eggy :flower:

Babyalive - How many more days until testig:dust::dust::dust:

AFM - I'm waiting to get a negative :cry: on my test on Thursday in the meantime I bought some OPK's (don't tell hubby):haha: some EPO don't know if I will need it but just in case after the DNC:shrug: and some Vitamin B6 to lengthen leutal phase!

Oh yes and before I forget some :wine: not sure if it will help but .............

:hugs:

X


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies i am so excited my cm is creamy today like lotion =]


----------



## Eternity

Need to ask a favour ladies....

Can someone please explain this for me please?

My cycles vary in length month to month, last month I thought I Oed on cd13 but cycle lasted 34 days.

This month I had a smiley on my opk on cd8 so just thought this was going to be a short cycle. Taking day 9 as o (no more smiley and better to be cautious when calculating days) and adding a 14 day lp means AF should've been due on sun/mon.

But using countdown to pregnancy's pregnancy test calculator, making a guess of 31 days for an average cycle (not sure what my average is) and even choosing a 14 day lp, it still reckons my period isn't due until the 3rd of July!

:saywhat:

Do I not just add 14 days after O then? I know some ladies suffer short lps, but can they be longer?

Looks like I may have been right about my O date last month then....

So confused! :wacko:


----------



## Eternity

sg0720 said:


> hey ladies i am so excited my cm is creamy today like lotion =]

What day of your cycle are you on?
What does that cm mean?
(not got a handle on cm meanings yet lol)



Oh and AFM, hubby wanted me to use an IC this morning (he put one out on the top of the toilet so I wouldn't forget lol) and...... Bfn, obviously!


----------



## Eternity

MM, hope you manage to catch the egg. Like was said previously, maybe your body was ready for o but was delayed?
I hear you about the temping, that's why I don't bother, too much stress!
Even with house guest/s can't you squeeze in some BDing? Late at night when guests are asleep, just keep the noise down lol?!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

My LP used to be 16/17 days so it can be longer! And cm = cervical mucus. I hate the word mucus!


----------



## Eternity

Thanks gib. I know what cm stands for (feel the same about that word:sick:) but what's the creamy kind mean? Sg0720 seemed excited by it, and I've had that for nearing a week.


----------



## baby_maybe

I think we must all be having wacky cycles this month. I'm normally a 28/29 day kinda girl and I was due af on monday, nada :shrug: I took a frer on friday and monday and both bfn's. Now I'm not so worried about that as it is our first cycle back after the ectopic, but I am worried that something else is going on (probably needlessly) and I'll end up with another pregnancy in the wrong place again or something. I convinced myself that the late bfp I got last time was showing me that things weren't quite right, silly I know, but I'm a worrier.

Anyway, I haven't tested since (I'm too scared to if I'm honest!) and now I'm just hoping that I ov'd unusually late and that's why she isn't here yet. Oh and if I did ov late I've completely missed the egg as we didn't bd much at all last week :dohh:


----------



## nicki01

Wow that took some reading to catch up!!

Welcome all the newbies, and good luck all those waiting to test!

Im super happy to say :witch: has arrived! (not normal i know lol) but this means just a few more cycles and we are ready to go again! I would try again after this period but OH wants to wait a few cycles to make sure im all fixed! :dohh:

I know its going to be the slowest few months of my life! And it also means i wont be having a baby till this time next year and thats only if i fall quickly and its in the right place! :wacko:

All this waiting is driving me mad! Ive nearly finished Charlies minnie mouse room so i need a new project to keep my brain busy or it just screams 'PREGNANT' at me all the time :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

:haha: mine too nicki lol


----------



## Eternity

That's a very considerate hubby you've got Nicki, making sure you're ok first.
As for keeping yourself occupied while you're waiting, is there another room you can redecorate? Or if not just have a thorough springclean; empty every cupboard at a time, clean it then sort through the contents and put back away or maybe move to somewhere better.

You will share pics of the finished room right? It sounds adorable!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Sorry eternity I read it and then answered completely different to what you wanted to know! (put it down to tiredness and disappointment!) Lotiony cm is fertile cm with only watery and egg white being better for conception. :flower:


----------



## sg0720

Eternity said:


> sg0720 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i am so excited my cm is creamy today like lotion =]
> 
> What day of your cycle are you on?
> What does that cm mean?
> (not got a handle on cm meanings yet lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and AFM, hubby wanted me to use an IC this morning (he put one out on the top of the toilet so I wouldn't forget lol) and...... Bfn, obviously!Click to expand...

when I get creamy CM i know that for me that is the end of my fertile period. and i am happy about that because now i wait and hope july comes fast so i can test and hope to see BFP...when i am fertile my CM is eggwhite during ovulation and usually clear watery and stretchy which is fertile CM...hope that wasnt confusing

and i am on CD 30 about 4dpo


----------



## Babyalive88

sg0720 said:


> lol good luck and try hard not to test early well help each other get thru that part Lol

Like I said before this mo I feel so hopeful!! I wanna test but am scared:(


----------



## sg0720

how many dpo r u...and try your hardest and wait until AF is late


----------



## nicki01

He is good, bless him! He was so worried about me through it all and is really frightened of it happening again. He's also worried it might be twins again lol. Thats scares him :haha:

Not got any more decorating to do unfortunately! I hate spring cleaning but it does need doing so i might allocate myself a room each week and see how far i get! :thumbup:

I will deffo share some pics, just a few more bits to buy and waiting for my sister bf to drawer some minnie mouse pics as hes really good and then we are all done! She has slept all night in her new toddler bed for 2 nights in a row now!! Normally she wakes at least twice in her cot so im praying ive cracked it! Just getting her to sleep before 9pm is a challenge as she just plays all evening! :dohh:


----------



## Babyalive88

sg0720 said:


> how many dpo r u...and try your hardest and wait until AF is late

16 days already!!! It's already late! My cycle lasts 21-23 days this is already 3 days late I think lol


----------



## Eternity

Ok another couple of cm-related questions, gosh I'm such a novice :dohh:

If creamy cm marks the end of the fertile period, does it keep coming all the way until AF or is there a different kind just before AF?

On a side note I've ordered myself a bbt thermometer for next cycle, so I'm sure I'll have questions when I start temping lol!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Are you on fertility friend Eternity? They do an email course to teach you about taking your temp etc plus you can do it online too. I used an app on my phone to keep track as well so I could obsess in privacy :haha:


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Eternity - as Mrs G says most of us use Fertility Friend to chart with - have a look at mine it's in my signature (just don't take any notice of the temps :haha:)

Everyone's body is different, just like everyone's cm is different some ladies have creamy cm all the way through to the witch, some go a bit dry after ovulation etc the only way is for you to watch out for your pattern and see if it changes any.:flower:

Babyalive - 3 days late :happydance: good luck when you test hun :dust::dust::dust:

Nicki - they eventually settle don't worry she sounds like she is doing really well:flower: and so are you hun so brave I was in such a dark place:cry:

SG - :happydance: 5DPO when do you usually test hun (having to stalk others as I can't POAS) although I did this morning :cry:

AFM - My baby hormones are still hanging around (2 weeks post DNC) :cry: so I think I will test again next week or do you ladies think I should phone the EPAU?:shrug: I am still testing positive although it is faint now.:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## anniepie

I agree with Gibbo- the FF course is really helpful. If you want real in depth info, get hold of a copy of "Taking Charge of your Fertility"- it's the baby making bible :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

Eternity said:


> Ok another couple of cm-related questions, gosh I'm such a novice :dohh:
> 
> If creamy cm marks the end of the fertile period, does it keep coming all the way until AF or is there a different kind just before AF?
> 
> On a side note I've ordered myself a bbt thermometer for next cycle, so I'm sure I'll have questions when I start temping lol!

some people dry up before AF but my cm stays creamy up until AF then once af is done my cm will be like...white and thick and then the close i get to ovulation it will start thinning and be clear/water then ewcm

garfie- i am going to try to hold out until July 20th (my birthday=]) to test if AF doesnt show up on time because sometimes she likes to come a week late. fx she doesnt come :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

Thank you ladies for all your help :hugs::friends:

Yes, I've set myself up a ff account now ready for day one of next cycle.
Plus the app I already use on my phone to track periods, ovulation, BDing, and symptoms will also let me track temps (and possibly chart) and I can track temps on countdown to pregnant too - so yeah, I can obsess til my hearts content lol :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

A quick question ladies for you (who know/or have had a DNC) I had a strange tiniest bit of blood last night (thought the big bad witch was on her way:haha:) but since then nothing - do you think it is possible to O while still testing positive on a test (a faint positive):shrug:

I know it's probably just a waiting game - but grrrrrr as if I haven't been through enough now I need to wait some more :coffee:

Sg - What an absolutely amazing Birthday pressie that would be :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## anniepie

Eternity, check out the Fertility Friend app too- it'll link up to your FF account, so everything is in one place :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

garfie said:


> A quick question ladies for you (who know/or have had a DNC) I had a strange tiniest bit of blood last night (thought the big bad witch was on her way:haha:) but since then nothing - do you think it is possible to O while still testing positive on a test (a faint positive):shrug:
> 
> I know it's probably just a waiting game - but grrrrrr as if I haven't been through enough now I need to wait some more :coffee:
> 
> Sg - What an absolutely amazing Birthday pressie that would be :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

i have heard that some women have gotten pregnant right away after...so i would assume that they did O...and yes it would be a great Birthday present id be thrilled =]


----------



## nicki01

Feeling so angry today!

Found out last night that one of our friends had their 12 week scan yesterday and they have a healthy sticky bean! 
Whilst im really pleased that they have i cant help feeling completely jealous! :dohh:

I dont even know the girl, we know her other half! The baby wasnt planned and they have only been together about 3-4 months! I know none of this makes any difference and there baby is so so wanted and will be/already is so loved and the dad has wanted children so badly that it split his last relationship up! Whilst im mega pleased for them, i have also developed a really bad hate for the girl!

This just isnt me! :dohh:
Our friend wants me to meet his new girl friend but to be honest, i really dont want to! Its really mean i know but i cant seem to control it, i went to bed last night super pissed off becuase i lay there thinking how happy they probably were, cuddled up, staring at scan pictures! And im laying there with an empty belly and scares to prove it! :cry: urghhh!

Have also found out that another person i know might be pregnant and i can feel it starting to grate on me!

Whats happened to me!!!! Ive never been a nasty person:nope:
Why cant i shift these horrible feeling i have towards these poor innocent people!


----------



## garfie

Nicki - Hun don't beat yourself up about it - I'm feeling exactly the same it's crap:dohh:

A friend of a friend (kind of) has announced her pregnancy and put a scan pic up on f/b - I would have been further than her (just):cry:

She has three other children and they all have different daddies, she is also a single mum (I've been there so she deserves a medal for that one lol) but OMG how unfair is this I have lost two children recently and I'm not getting any younger - do you know what her fb status said "I only have to look at mans ~~~~~ and I'm pregnant" grrrrrrr.:growlmad: 

I'm sure it will get better for both of us - oh yes and while I remember my bestie (yes my bestie) the only one of my friends who knew I was pg and m/c announced to me today she thinks she may be pregnant aaaaarrrrrrrrgh!:cry:

Huge huge :hugs: hun we will get there :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nicki01

Its so frustrating because i dont want to feel like this but i do! Every 30 mins this girl pops into my head (funny because ive never even seen her lol) and it just winds me up! I get snappy and so agitated! In the evenings i have a pop at my OH for just about everything and he doesnt even know what im annoyed about! Poor fella!! 

To be honest i dont think it helps that the witch is here anyway but its still no excuse to hate someone ive never met or spoken too and now to start feeling annoyed about someone i do know!!
Its all just crap crap crap!

When i go to bed tonight im going to pray that 2 months passes in one night and then i can get back to baby making! However my brain will be a mess with worry once i get that BFP!

Im in a really moany mood! Can you tell? ha ha!!

Hope you keeping your spirits up garfie and you too can get baby making very very soon!


----------



## nicki01

Everyone else around me CAN get pregnant because you know what they say.....save the best till last!! :haha::haha:

Thats what im sticking with anyway! lol.


----------



## garfie

You moan away hun :flower:

My test is still positive (2 weeks post DNC) thought it would be negative by now:cry:

Maybe by next Thursday it will be negative but until such a time as you know me I will POAS and torture myself with the line.

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: to both of you. I also have my moments although they tend to be less often now. Right after my metho shot I was horrible and snappy at everyone, even DH who was just trying to help and I cried when I found out that 2 people we know were pregnant, both due about the same time as I would have been. It just sucks bigtime when you lose a pregnancy, you change a little and imo never quite get back to how you were before even when you feel happy again xxx


----------



## Laubull

Agree with baby_maybe, it does get better but there'll always be the niggle of emotion.

Soon it'll be us posting our pregnancy news, let's be positive


----------



## sugarpi24

Well went to the gyno. Today for an ultrasound to check my follicles...they weren't very big even after changing my dwager of clomid to 100mg...so we are hoping I ovulate late so we are going to check my progesterone level July 10th....hope I ovulate!


----------



## nicki01

Well its nice to know its not just me :thumbup:

I dont get upset, i havent cried since the 30th may! :happydance: That was 2 days before the op! I just get sad or angry which i suppose is a good thing, as the crying was unstoppable, once i started i would just sob for hours! 

Im so glad i have you guys to talk to or i think i may have gone mad and people seem to get bored of me whittling on and im sure they think its all in the past now! 

But my main aim now is staying positive and holding on to the hope i WILL get my 2013 baby! :happydance:

To those who are late.... wow i would have peed on so many sticks by now lol. You all have so much will power! 

Hoping to see some bfp's pop over over the next few weeks! :dust:


----------



## Laubull

BFN

I couldn't resist testing and it was negative :-(

Been feeling so weird for the last 5 days, especially today where I've clearly mislaid my brain, felt queasy and had heartburn and in fact still do!

So gutted, really wanted a holiday baby and with 3 days till AF and the fact I used first response I think I'm out :-(


----------



## anniepie

baby_maybe said:


> :hugs: to both of you. I also have my moments although they tend to be less often now. Right after my metho shot I was horrible and snappy at everyone, even DH who was just trying to help and I cried when I found out that 2 people we know were pregnant, both due about the same time as I would have been. It just sucks bigtime when you lose a pregnancy, you change a little and imo never quite get back to how you were before even when you feel happy again xxx

completely agree. Its been almost 4 1/2 years for me and I still find it hard. Don't get me wrong-nothing like the start. I wasn't 'trying' then so never really fully moved on until TTC started last year...but it still niggles and I still get jealous of pregnant women in a way I didn't before...


----------



## baby_maybe

Laubull - sorry for the bfn, you're out until the witch shows though :winkwink:

Annie - :hugs: to you too hunni xxx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Wow, a lot to catch up on as I've been out of town all week.

It sounds like it's been an emotional week for everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Thanks baby_maybe, you're right I'm not out but I think I'll have to be realistic from now on, it's unlikely to happen straightaway. Need to relax and enjoy trying ;-)

x


----------



## Eternity

:hugs::hug::hugs2: to everyone who needs them! :hugs::hug::hugs2:

And of course :dust::dust::dust:

AFM, still playing the waiting game, now I think AF should be due the beginning of next week, but can't be sure. Debating whether to do an IC over the weekend or wait until at least Tuesday.....
Shouldn't waste them really, as I reckon it'll be neg.


----------



## hopefulmom2

I hope everyone has a wonderful Weekend, Sorry about all the negativity, We need some Positive things, ladies. We cant beat ourselves up about anything, It all happens for a reason. I know you will all get blessed with healthy and happy beans real soon, I have my FXed for all of you. 

AFM, I had a one night stand last night, Shame on me, but I needed to get my mind off things, I talked with my aunt the other night and it really set in that my EX husband wanted me back. She said that until the day he died his heart belonged to me. I miss both of my Ex husband and BF, I miss my Ex husband because my daughter wont ever get to know him, have a chance to make a decision if she wants to see him or not, but I know that they are both watching over me and her. I didnt feel as guilty as I thought I would after messing around, but It felt nice. I am sure that wont be the last time he comes over, but my daughter never suspected as she was in bed in her room, he came and then left. He used protection as he didnt know me as well and I asked him to wear one as I am ovulating. 

Please dont judge me as I wanted to feel a man to be wanted, It was nice and gentle, and I told him about what happened, he knew that I had lost them both and also we made it clear that we want a relationship but just to hook up and hang out once in a while and see where it leads to. Who knows he could stick around a while, but I dont want to throw my daughter in there just yet. AS long as he comes over while shes sleeping it wont be a problem, I met him at the front door and walked him out, its not like he was alone in my house. I will always have a heart for my BF and everyone knows that, I miss him like crazy but I cant beat myself up about the things I cant change.

good luck ladies on your ttc journey, I am taking a break from ttc until find the right person, may still be onboard for a 2013 baby though, just taking it easy and day by day. I have faith in all of you and you have been so inspiring to me. Feel like my second home is right here. Thank you MM for the post.


----------



## sg0720

hows it going ladies...

this thread is getting a bit quiet


----------



## MackMomma8

I think a lot of us are in the "waiting" phase of our cycles... waiting to ov, waiting to test... Oh wait, that's all the time. :haha:

8dpo here. Holding out testing until Saturday, I'll be late going by my longest cycle ever then. Good thing I don't have any pee stick in the house, I'm such an addict. This month though, my addiction is being tempered by the disappointment of last month's BFNs.


----------



## sg0720

i am 8dpo today too. i dont feel pregnant at all but maybe that is a good thing AF is due 3-7 days from now going off a 36-40day cycle..i dont plan on testing until the 20th or at least close to it if AF doesnt show up...she likes to come in a week late at times....*stupid witch*


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm still here :wave: and still waiting for the :witch: who was due on the 25th!! I took frer's on both the 22nd and 25th and both were negative so I haven't bothered again :haha: I think I probably ov'd late and therefore missed the egg, but I've worked out that af is probably due around the 3rd so If she's not here by tomorrow morning I'll pop out and pick up another couple of frers :thumbup:


----------



## sugarpi24

went for an ultrasound thursday to check my follicles...they were very small so the 100mg clomid didnt work...so we are hoping i ovulate late...so we are doing a progesterone test on the 10th...and then i got two big blobs of what i think is EWCM early this morning...took pictures and posted them in a thread. never had this before...it was gel like. so we will wait and see if i did actually ovulate. :)


----------



## sg0720

good luck to both u ladies

i had 3 different ovulation dated so i tried to bd around them all and hope i caught that egg but i think i od the 23rd fx


----------



## sugarpi24

good luck! hope you got that egg! :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Catch those eggs, girls! :dust: The world needs more babies!


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around much lately... So busy! 

I ran race for life today, lost 1 stone in three weeks at slimming world, followed the run with a dance performance tonight (just got in) plus have an interview fir big promotion tomorrow... Can't put life on hold while waiting to catch an egg :( 

Fertility wise, first month of agnus castus and still haven't ovulated on day 14... But usually ov on around cd25, so still hopeful it will bring it forward... One of my closest friends revealed she is pregnant this week... Unexpected and she is freaked out, but finally instead of being upset it wasn't me, I was able to be happy for her- maybe ecause I had to convince her it's a good thing lol. So maybe the sadness that I have felt through the months of ttc is starting to give way to patience... And the calming will produce a lil baby!!?? Lol 

How is everyone finding it?


----------



## sg0720

congrats and good luck on the promotion. that is a positive way to look at things hope you get ur bfp sooner than later


----------



## hopefulmom2

MM is right, I want to see more BFP's, Got my FXed for all of you ladies. Im stalking if you dont mind, will be here to cheer all of you lovely ladies on. I know its coming for some of you. Think positive and good things will happen.

hope everyone had a nice weekend, and Baby dust sent out to all of you.


----------



## gilmore85

got my ultrasound tomorrow, and hoping to get into the doctors today for my day 3 bloods as the witch decided to be arkward and arrive on the weekend :grr: will also be calling the hospital to book my HSG all busy busy right now and then nothing until we go back in September!


----------



## gilmore85

^^ apart from the usual routine of course :dohh:


----------



## sugarpi24

Sometimes I bate being a woman! My hormones are all wacky!!! :( not liking this!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I also have whacky hormones :wacko:

Eternal - Good luck for your interview today hun and well done running in race for life and losing weight :happydance:

Gilmore - Why are you having a HSG? - you may have mentioned before sorry if you have:flower:

MM - Loving the positivity - I'm gonna be catching or at least running to catch the eggy as soon as I'm allowed in the meantime we keep practicing (just in case we forget) :haha:

Good luck and lots of :dust::dust::dust: let's get some more :bfp: ladies in First Class (it's comfier than here :winkwink:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh girls, first class is comfy, but the nausea that comes with it is the price you have to pay! I'm constantly nauseous right now. :( :sick:


----------



## gilmore85

garfie - well we've been trying for over 2 years now but only just recently got the courage to go to the docs, all tests so far indicate that I do ovulate so I think this is just the next step to see if there are any blockages in there.


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with you ultrasound gilmore :flower:

Ok ladies, I tested again this morning and got a :bfp: on a digi and a tesco's own :) I'm being very cautious due to the previous ectopic, but I really hope this is my sticky forever 'in the right place' peanut!


----------



## garfie

Congrats :happydance: on your bfp:hugs:

What did the digi say as they are not known for sensitivity.

Time for a trip to the docs me thinks get them hcg levels checked.

:happydance: and relax.

:hugs:

X


----------



## sg0720

congratulations on the BFP


----------



## baby_maybe

My digi said 1-2 garfie. I don't think anyone will see me for bloods and whatnot unless I have an obvious problem like spotting/cramping again. That's waht epau said last time I was there anyway :shrug: I will wait for now and not keep testing obsessivley and see what happens. If I get any kind of spotting or pain I'll be phoning the docs straight away :)

ETA - I also have no idea when I ov'd, it could have been around cd16 as is usual or it could have been a week later when I seemed to have a lot of ewcm and a bit of cramping going on, who knows :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on the bfp hun! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## garfie

Baby - Your doc tests your HCG level especially with the probs you have had before, why not phone her and see what she suggests? - When I get pregnant again that is one of the first things I will be doing :happydance:

:happydance: again on your BFP

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Congratulations baby! :happydance:

As you know ladies I'm having trouble getting away for my scan :cry: hopefully third times the charm and I can show you all pictures on Thursday (13+4) :thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, baby_maybe!! :happydance: What's your EDD? I'll update the first post and put you in first class! yay!!!


----------



## Eternity

Congrats baby_maybe!!! :hug:

Cd1 here for me, and thankfully my bbt thermometer arrived on sat so I was able to start temping this morning!
Having thought about it earlier I am now even more desperate to catch the egg this month, as it's our anniversary on the 5th aug, so FXed by then I will have an MIA AF and a nice bfp for a gift!!

After such a light pain free visit last month, the witch is being particularly nasty! Cuddled up in pjs with a hot water bottle at 4pm!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Oh no! Nasty :witch: :grr: :dust: for this cycle!


----------



## anniepie

well done baby! Great news there's another first class rider :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats babymaybe! I'm so happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## nicki01

Baby_maybe! Im so pleased for you and praying that baby is snuggled in the right place! :thumbup: My docs also said they wouldnt check me unless i had obvious signs of another ectopic but when the time comes i will be phoning and begging for bloods anyway!

Congrats!! Really hoping this is it for you! :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

Sorry about AF, Eternity. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Babymaybe - congrats hun! That is awesome news!!!!!

Eternity - sorry hun....onward and upward! We will get there soon!

afm - 2 dpo and already I want to test....LOL


----------



## garfie

Ttc - aw hun 2dpo is a bit early to test:winkwink: Look at my chart how the hell can I be 8DPO? (not even 3w post DNC until Thursday:shrug:)

Eternity - Grrrr:growlmad: naughty witch someone should ban her off this train :haha: So sorry she is being such a b**** chocolate and :wine: I find helps:winkwink:

My body is really playing tricks on me I haven't a clue where I am except I am waiting patiently to join the train again:coffee:

Nicki - When it comes to me being pregnant again - I will be insisting on every test going as well :winkwink: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry about the witch eternity :hugs:

Garfie - They don't generally tend to offer bloods here unless you phone with a specific worry like bleeding. I might ask about them in a few weeks all being well, but I think the best indicator for me will be a scan as my hcg was at a reasonable level last time and wouldn't of suggested a problem on it's own without the scan to back it up. My DH says we shouldn't worry unless something happens, but I'm a worrier so that's not going to happen :haha: 

MM - not sure on EDD. I think according to lmp it will be around 4th March and I should be 5 weeks, but I've got a feeling ov might have been later, so I could only be 4 weeks and have a due date of a week later than that :)

Still just hoping that everything is ok!


----------



## MackMomma8

Most doctors go by LMP until you get a dating scan, so I'll use that for now. :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Ok MM :thumbup:


----------



## EternalWait

Congratulations babymaybe! Wonderful news!! 

Eternity sorry the nasty witch got you... My birthday is 6th august so we can both try for a summer bean!! 

AFM- didn't get tge promotion but was offered the position left open by the person who got it, so still promotion, just not as high as I was aiming... Ah well... Also, sorry if tmi but I am getting thick creamy cm, almost like gone off milk (but without the odour!!) do you think it could be the agnus castus and maybe I'm leading towards ov??


----------



## EternalWait

Also, my temps are lower this month, could it be because it's warmer Sao we are using a thin sheet and open window rather than full quilt? Only 2nd month of temps so not quite use to it yet...


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

This is why I didn't temp orally. There are too many factors to throw the temps out. Sweating one night and freezing the next :haha:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Baby_maybe on BFP, FXed for sticky bean in the right place. I knew someone was bound to get a bfp, fxed for some more. Got to hold a new baby not even 24 hours old today, made me want one so bad. I will love on her until her mom says enough. Shes precious.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry about the promotion hun, but well done on the mini one none the less :)


----------



## Eternity

EternalWait said:


> Eternity sorry the nasty witch got you... My birthday is 6th august so we can both try for a summer bean!!

I'll make that a deal Eternal!! Let's both do it!!


----------



## sg0720

hello ladies,

i am 10dpo today not testing. if AF isnt here by the 20th then i will test because that is almost 2 weeks over due...but i dont feel pregnant at all i have no symptoms..i had some sharp pains in my lower lower stomach yesterday that lasted 30sec to a min and went away and came back a couple times...and when i eat my stomach still feels empty....but that doesnt mean anything because my body is so dumb lol..and weird stuff tends to happen at times and ends up not meaning anything...

good luck to all of us still trying to get our BFPs


----------



## MackMomma8

Wow, I'm impressed that you can hold off testing that long! I'm dying to POAS here and I'm only 10dpo as well!


----------



## sg0720

lol i if i had any in my home id use them lol but i dont and i am too cheap to go buy some to see a BFN...

today is the 2nd day ive gotten a charlie horse i think i need to increase my water intake......


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> Wow, I'm impressed that you can hold off testing that long! I'm dying to POAS here and I'm only 10dpo as well!

MM I'm impressed you've held off :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

<---- POAS addict. :haha:


----------



## anniepie

Moi??? :blush:


----------



## MackMomma8

The both of us. :rofl: 

I want to pee on something! :hissy:


----------



## anniepie

Go and pee on your OPK :haha: It'll probably tell you you're about to O like it normally does :dohh:


----------



## sg0720

today is the first day I felt a ""pinching" sensation on my right. Lower front side. My body better not be playing tricks

And ladies you can do it hold out a few more days


----------



## baby_maybe

:rofl: I can't wait for you to poas MM, sending lots of :dust: your way and you too Annie :dust xx


----------



## anniepie

Aw thanks baby (feel like playing a part in Dirty Dancing there :haha: ) :flower: Hoping to start peeing on sticks in a few days time, but it'll be the opk variety... :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

:haha: I love that movie :) Pee'ing on any kind of stick does it for me, it's all about the lines!! :rofl:


----------



## anniepie

Totally with you baby :thumbup: (on both the Dirty Dancing and the peeing... :rofl: ) Never thought I'd find the OPK's quite so satisfying!


----------



## mouse_chicky

What is this the peeing train? :haha: Well, I poas a few minutes ago and got a + opk. :happydance:


----------



## anniepie

Yay for peeing and seeing lines mousey! Now go find the 'sleeper' carriage and it's not snoring we wanna hear coming from there :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

:rofl: If the sleeper car is rockin', don't go knockin'!


----------



## garfie

Annie - :rofl: 

MM - You may have to rename the carriage and people can choose which carriage they are in sleeper, peeing, first class, etc - question is what carriage would I be in?

SG- I had similar today it was on my right hand side - maybe O (even though FF said I already have) or maybe the :witch: was putting on her shoes?:shrug: - Lets hope it means BFP's:happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

:rofl: you girls crack me up!!

If DH hadn't put a stop to me buying more tests this week I'd be pee'ing on them like they were going out of fashion!! Although to be fair they won't tell me anything will they?? I mean my hcg got really high last time so having a super strong line on a test means absolutely nothing if the peanut isn't in the right place.


----------



## EternalWait

Got a faint line on an OPK today... Does that mean I am leading up to O?? Really needing this one... Gl to those waiting to test!!


----------



## garfie

Hi hun your OPK needs to be as dark or darker than the control line to be a true positive:flower:

It won't hurt to :sex: now though :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats on your BFP Baby_maybe H&H 9months!!!


----------



## gilmore85

well my ultrasound turned into an internal scan as I have a tilted uterus, she said everything looked fine though, got my date for the hsg which will be July 10th @ 9am


----------



## anniepie

Welcome to the world of tilted uteri Gilmore :thumbup: :grr: :hug:

Hope the hsg goes ok


----------



## Laubull

Let us know how the HSG goes, I hope it's good news.

x


----------



## sg0720

good morning ladies,

hows everyone doing?

AFM- roughly 11dpo today...so far no AF today was one of her due dates tomorrow is another and then the 8th all depending on my cycle length. so so far so good

:dust::dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck sg :dust:


----------



## sg0720

thank you how r u doing


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm feeling mostly ok thanks. A bit dizzy and nauseous this morning, but I felt ok again by lunch time. Now just feeling a little tired, looking forward to getting the girls in bed so I can put my feet up :)


----------



## sg0720

oo that'll be nice


----------



## baby_maybe

What actually happened was me and DH went up with the girls at about 8 and I then laid on the bed and proceeded to fall asleep for an hour!


----------



## sg0720

lol that is good too! yesterday i ended up taking a nap with my son for 3 hours 230pm to 530pm..and i still went to bed at 1130pm lol...im like omg...i cant believe i slept that much lol

how is everyone else doing today? anymore BFPs?

AFM- 12dpo :) today also today is my 2nd due date for AF and she is not here:thumbup: my last AF date is due the 8th so only 3more days to see if the witch comes...i was really thinknig about testing tomorrow and if its a BFN then i know i am out.....but maybe ill wait.:dohh:..lol..unsure at the moment


----------



## MackMomma8

GL with the HSG, girlmore!

sg - :test: C'mon, girl, be our next :bfp:

As for me.... CD28, :bfn: this morning on a FRER. Just waiting for the witch to show up at this point... Bah. Put me in a funk today.


----------



## Eternity

Hey I just thought, has anyone heard from Feety lately?
Hope everything is ok with her and her lil bean!


----------



## Eternity

Hope the witch is a no-show for you MM! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Evening ladies hope we're ok. :bfn: on a superdrug test. Fed up now and in a lot of pain!


----------



## MackMomma8

Is AF late, sequeena?


----------



## sequeena

MackMomma8 said:


> Is AF late, sequeena?

Yes, she was due yesterday x


----------



## MackMomma8

Nothing worse than being in limbo - BFN, but no AF either. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry about the :bfn:s girls. That sucks. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hey ladies! So, do I get a special chair now? :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

Hahahaha Gibbo - you get a special double chair!! :twinboys:


----------



## Laubull

Boooo to BFN's, it's just not fair ladies :-(

Fingers crossed for BFP's for all of us very soon 

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on the twinnies gibbo :oneofeach: Are they identical or fraternal?


----------



## Laubull

Omg only just realised, TWINS, massive congratulations Mrs Gibbo, fab news!!


----------



## sequeena

Awww twinnies :D


----------



## sg0720

Congrats on the twins


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats on the Twins Gibbo!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Twins!!!! I am so jealous!! Congrats!!! That's sooo exciting!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Identicals! :happydance: so I double up on what ever sex straight away! Odds are they'll be girls though!


----------



## garfie

Identical Twins Mrs G - Congrats hun:baby::baby:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Thanks Garfie :hugs::dust:


----------



## sequeena

And happy 2nd tri too!

2 days late, sure I'm pg. Scared to test! Gonna leave it a few days.


----------



## MackMomma8

sequeena - :test:


CD1 for me. Not taking it well, either.


----------



## Laubull

Boo to CD1 Mack :-(

Baby dust for this cycle, let's be positive, an April baby would be perfect 

X


----------



## sequeena

I've had a possible :bfp: (but very very faint) and a :bfn: I hate this limbo feeling with T I tested a week lot and got a strong :bfp: Trying to hold out again but it's hard to when I'm feeling nauseous, very wet down below, on and off cramps etc.

Oh hun CD1 is the flipping worst :( FX for this month! :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

MM, I like that you're giving the 12th cycle the finger in your siggy. :) This is your month!


----------



## MackMomma8

Well, it can feck off. There wasn't supposed to be a 'cycle 12 of TTC' for me. Hell, if you ask me, there shouldn't have even been a cycle 7. I should be pregnant. Not TTCAL. 

I'm bitter today.


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs:


----------



## nicki01

Congrats on the twins! :happydance:

Sorry to see the bfn's! :nope:

AFM- went for my first smear test today only to be left in the room with my legs spread and speculum in place whilst she went to find a doctor! The doctor didnt like what he seen either. Been referred to the hospital! Apparently i have cervical ectropion! :nope: Not to sure exactly what it all means at the moment as i havent heard of it before! But i could do without it!


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh nicki, I am so sorry to hear that! But I Googled it and it doesn't sound too serious. :hugs: What a crack nurse, though. :wacko:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Big :hugs: MM


----------



## Laubull

Mack I feel constantly bitter at the moment, I'm drinking to lighten my mood, well that or drink myself into a coma!


----------



## MackMomma8

I had a Twix and a bottle of Mt Dew soda for lunch. :haha: Take that!


----------



## Laubull

Oh chocolate, now there's an idea!!


----------



## sequeena

nicki01 said:


> Congrats on the twins! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to see the bfn's! :nope:
> 
> AFM- went for my first smear test today only to be left in the room with my legs spread and speculum in place whilst she went to find a doctor! The doctor didnt like what he seen either. Been referred to the hospital! Apparently i have cervical ectropion! :nope: Not to sure exactly what it all means at the moment as i havent heard of it before! But i could do without it!

I have this, it is not a major thing :flower: basically the cells on your cervix are different (not cancerous). The change due to things like puberty, birth control, pregnancy etc. For me it meant the smallest of things would make me bleed. Terrifying in pregnancy but it's fine :)


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Sorry I've not been on for a few days - I've been feeling a bit confused:wacko:

As you know I am 3 weeks post DNC and I have been testing positive, so today I went for HCG levels test and I've just got my results 9 so everything is coming to an end:cry:

I knew this would be the case after all I had a DNC but somehow deep down I was hoping I was one of the women you hear about who get pregnant straight away:nope:

The hospital said I could test in a week? What for FALSE hope I say.

So now I just wait for the :witch: and try again - let's hope it doesn't take another year.

:hugs:

X


----------



## nicki01

Thanks for the info sequeena. 
He spoke of them using heat to remove it so i should have that done within two weeks and a biopsy done he said! 
All being clear im hoping this doesnt delay my ttc plans! Its been 5 weeks since my ectopic and im half way through cycle 1, OH wants to wait 2-3 cycles so im hoping i dont have to put it back even further!

Urgh what a pain it is to be female! Ive been telling my OH that he really doesnt know how easy he's got it!! In the last 2 months i have had so many people take a good ole look up my nether regions! All i do these days is drop my knickers!! :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Garfie :hugs: I have hope for you hun xx

Hmm maybe there are differing levels of ectropion cervix? I've not been told I need it removed. Mind you a doctor in fetal medicine was the one who told me I have it, not one of my 'regular' doctors. 

LOL leave your dignity at the door because come baby time you'll be grateful to get it out in labour (as you know!) :rofl: I remember being mid contraction in hospital, stood in the loo wearing a bra and a bed sheet to protect my modesty. Decided to have a look at how I was going down there and shouted I HAVE STRETCH MARKS ON MY FANNY.

Midwife was in stitches :haha: I was sooooooooo mad at the time though!


----------



## garfie

Ha Ha Nicki I know what you mean there it got to the point even if I went to the Docs with a sore throat I would drop my knickers :haha: (only joking ladies)

Hubby thinks its a good thing the number is 9 - sorry hubby I can't share your enthusiasm.:cry:

Sequeena - Don't even get me started on the undignified behaviours during labour - it will put all the first time to be mommies off :winkwink: just believe us ladies when we say there is nothing dignified about labour isn't that right hun?

Ah well onto another cycle I go just gotta find the :witch: now where is the bitch hiding:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sequeena

LMFAO garfie it's so true though! Haha ladies labour is all rainbows and butterflies don't you worry :haha:

I've been bullied into testing tomorrow morning :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

I'm sure AF will find you in a few more days and then you'll be TTC again. :thumbup: Waiting sucks and I thought I'd be one of the "lucky" ones who caught again straight after a m/c but no such luck... 5 cycles post-m/c and still trying!! I've heard the first 2-3 cycles after a D&C are super fertile, since you're all "cleaned out" so to speak.

:dust:

I spoiled myself with some very nice high-end yarn from the local yarn boutique today. :blush:


----------



## Kazorra

I'll join for 2013! TTC now for a month baby #3. I'm testing on the 14th, so here's to a :bfp:


----------



## MackMomma8

Welcome, Kazorra!! GL with testing! :dust:


----------



## Kazorra

Thanks! :)


----------



## garfie

Sequeena - Did you test :dust::dust::dust:

Kazorra - :hi: and welcome I'm Garfie and I'm just waiting for the :witch: to come post DNC - Good luck when you test on the 14 :happydance:

MM - I am still having good and bad days is that normal? - I thought as I'd already had a m.c I would be able to handle this one better, I think once the witch comes then I will have final closure and be able to move on until then I guess I have to wait :coffee:

Good luck to all the other ladies :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nicki01

Come on girls, get testing!! We need a bfp this weekend to cheer us up! I cant do it so someone else needs too!! lol. :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with the testing ladies :dust:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

FXd! :dust: to everyone testing!


----------



## MackMomma8

garfie said:


> MM - I am still having good and bad days is that normal? - I thought as I'd already had a m.c I would be able to handle this one better, I think once the witch comes then I will have final closure and be able to move on until then I guess I have to wait :coffee:
> 
> 
> X

Oh honey, even I still have good and bad days about the m/c. CD1 is probably the worst, because to me that means another month of waiting, another month gone, another month that I "should" have been pregnant but I'm not. :hugs:


----------



## sg0720

morning everyone,

i got AF this morning.....i will be talking with my doctor my OH doesnt think ne thing is wrong with me cuz i got pregnant with my son...but my mom was on fertility medicine for 5 years to get pregnant with me and 1 of my sister took her a few years also...soo i will keep you ladies update when i know more info....

but we will be moving and i have alot of packing and things i might be mia for a couple days but will try to check in..

but CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE NEW AND UPCOMING BFPS......AND :HUGS: SORRY FOR THE REST OF US WHO GET BFNS AND AF


----------



## MackMomma8

sg - Sorry about AF. It can't hurt to talk to your doctor, ever, even if it just ends up being for your own peace of mind. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmom2

sorry sg that AF got you.

good luck to all ladies testing soon, FXed for bfps. 

AFM, My birthday is on Monday and I am turning 30, really wanted to be happy and in love with a baby on the way, guess God has other plans. Im taking it day by day and slowly getting over the hurt and pain of it. Still feel as if I was being punished, like I am not meant to be happy with anyone. maybe need to get out and have a great time and appreciate myself. I dont know what I need to do but I just feel so terrible that I have had all the bad luck finding that special someone to spend the rest of my life with. Enough of my pity party...

baby dust to all you lovely ladies, look forward to seeing more bfp's, your months coming up, promise all of you that. I will be positive, no more negativity...After all I am passing up the 20's and hitting 30. Maybe will be better my next 30 years. hahaha 

Hugs to all and have a nice rest of the weekend!!!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Looks like the :witch: is here no warning no nothing just BAM! (even had a temp increase this morning wth???) - so now I am totally confused about my body :blush:

Onto a new cycle now ladies - lets hope we all get our BFPS :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

FXd and :dust: Garfie :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Sounds like you are back on the train, garfie! :dust:


----------



## sugarpi24

Going tomorrow to see if I ever ovulated this cycle.... lets hope I did...if not guess ill be taking 150mg of clomid.... :(


----------



## sequeena

Hello ladies! I got my :bfp: this morning (still light so doing a digi tonight). Amazed :)

:hugs: for those af got :(


----------



## EternalWait

Congratulations sequeena!! That's brilliant news!


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance:Sequeena congrats on your BFP off you go to first class :coffee: and take it easy.

:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sequeena

I hope to see you all there very soon :hugs:


----------



## garfie

MM - have you got room for a little one on your busy train? - Here I go again we are taking a more relaxed approach promised hubby I wouldn't use my CBFM we compromised I will still be taking my temps tho so feel free to stalk ladies.:winkwink:

Sugerpi - I hope you did O this cycle hun, fingers crossed for you:flower:

Mrs Gibbo - How are you and :baby::baby: doing - hope you're taking it easy :hugs:

SG - Sorry about AF snap! - Good luck with your move hun and next cycle:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laubull

Sequenna that's amazing, congratulations!!


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on your bfp Sequenna!!! :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats sequeena. :happydance:


----------



## Eternity

Congrats squeena :hugs: h&h 9months in 1st class!

Welcome back on board Garfie!!:flower:

:hugs2: to all those caught by the :witch:

AFM, smiley on my opk this evening!! (only cd7!) woohoo bring on the :sex:

:dust: to you all!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, sequeena!! I knew you were preggers!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Sequeena, h&h 9 months :)


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Sequeena, H&H 9 months. I knew someone would get a BFP this weekend. Lovely end to the weekend.

Welcome Garfie back on the train.

good luck to all ladies testing soon and Hugs to all those that got AF.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:dance: yay! Well done Sequeena! .:thumbup:

Me and the twins (I want to call them the girls but we don't know yet! Just a feeling) are going great! Apart from the fact that Mummy can't decide on anything, bend at the waist or stop feeling sick for 5 minutes! :haha: My sleeping pattern is weird and the bump is bloody heavy! I hate it when people keep saying "well, it'll only get bigger" or "this is nothing", I fucking know that!! :grr: :blush:


----------



## Eternity

Of all those people offering you "advice" rolleyes:) Gibbo, how many have been pregnant? And how many have had twins?

Ok there may be some truth in what they say, but when it's no help it's just plain annoying, so I understand your frustration :hugs: my main words of wisdom to anyone expecting is just that "it will all be worth it"!
All of the discomfort, pain and sickness all get forgotten (mostly:thumbup:) once you have that little bundle, or in your case bundles, in your arms!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Morning ladies. Congrats on you bfp sequeena, h&h 9 months to you :flower:

Well ladies, looks like I'll be back in the testing carriage as I started bleeding this morning :cry: It's not heavy yet, but I can feel it coming. Don't really know whether to wait it out or ring docs and go to epau? I just don't want to get caught up in all the procedures again, I think I'll cope better if I'm just left to get on with it.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Ring! It might not be what you think. Be safe and make sure :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

I don't think I can bear to go up there again. The antental clinic is in exactly the same place, same waiting area everything. It is just soul destroying to have to sit there with all the bumps, while you are waiting to be seen :(


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Can you see your GP or go to A&E?


----------



## vaniilla

I agree with gibbo, it might not be what you think hun :hugs: I can imagine how hard it would be to have sit through the waiting but it might help :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Baby :hugs: hope everything is okay hun - I personally would go and get checked out :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you ladies for your support, it means a lot :hugs:

The blood is still there, not reaching the pad, but definitely there. I am worried about another ectopic so I've rung the doc and asked for a call back so I can get referred to epau. It's going to suck, but better to get checked out than not I suppose. Oh and I did another hpt and it was really dark so maybe all is not lost?? I tend to think the worse since the ectopic so it's easy for me to get worked up, even over little things. I'm not expecting a call until 4 so I'll let you know what happens :flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

FXd honey :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: FXed for you hun, hope all is well with lil bean :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

fx everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Huge hugs baby_maybe, FXed all is ok and sticky bean is stuck in the right place. Sending prayers your way hun.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Good luck with everything, baby_maybe. Keep us posted!


----------



## baby_maybe

Doc has faxed an urgent referral to epau for me. Should hear from them in the morning to arrange a scan time. Really hoping this is not another ectopic and wishing I knew what has gone so wrong with my body since I had my girls??


----------



## vaniilla

I hope you are booked in a scan asap hun, I hope all is well with your little bean :hugs::hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you vaniilla, me too :( Will let you ladies know whats happening when I find out tomorrow xx


----------



## garfie

:hugs:baby can you not phone epau yourself first thing? hope you get your scan first thing.

Fingers crossed for you.

:hugs:

X


----------



## nicki01

Congrats sequeena! Thats fantastic news!

Baby_maybe, be thinking of you hun, am praying that all is ok and that little bean is just snuggling even more tightly in there! I can only begin to imagine what is going on in your head but please dont give up hope yet. Hope they get you scanned tomorrow. 
The waiting is torture! Will await your update and fingers crossed for good news!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thinking of you baby :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Baby - hoping things are going okay for you hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Any news honey? :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

^wss

Was gonna ask the same thing.


----------



## MackMomma8

Hope everything is okay, baby_maybe. :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Baby_Maybe has updated her journal, it's in her signature


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies. I am so frustrated this cycle... Been doing opks since cd11, every one has been dark, but not darker than the test line, then today nothing at all, not even a hint of a line! I dont know what's going on with my body, and I don't like it. Been a rough month and I'm totally stressed out, but I figure it's not gonna get much better and if stress is gonna stop me from conceiving then I may a well give up on having a baby now!! Argh!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrsgibbo - wow twins....congrats....that is so awesome!!!!

Sequeena - congrats on the BFP....that is wonderful

Nicki - I hope all turns out well, I have had a abnormal pap and they do a biopsy after that and if they find anything then they do a LEAP procedure, i dont know if it is the same thing but it is a piece of cake!

Eternity - depending on your temp tomorrow you could have oved a few days ago. If you have a short surge your opk might not pick it up. I usually test twice a day on cd's 12-14 to see if I get the surge cuz mind is short.

afm - 10dpo and waiting it out.....re said to test on friday....if negative then stop the progesterone....I have been on femara and progesteronen nfor 3 cycles now and this it he first time my boobs have hurt. My nips are reallly sore, I hope this is a great bfp symptom!


----------



## Laubull

Ttc baby - my boobs felt like they were going to explode before I found out I was pregnant, I hope it's a good sign for you


----------



## nicki01

Thank you ttcbaby117 hopefully its simple! Ive been told they will numb my cervix not looking forward to that injection!!!!

Baby am thinking of you, have seen the update on your journal and imagine you would have had your scan. Hoping for good news!!!


----------



## vaniilla

BM I hope the scan went well :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi ladies, sorry for keeping you all hanging. I've just updated my journal so full details are in there, but basically I'm not out yet and have a re-scan scheduled for next week. Ovaries and tubes are clear :happydance: and the is a gest. sac present, but they were unable to confirm if there was a yolk sack present. They think i could be around 5+2 rather than 6+2, but that figures with when I think i ov'd. Fx for next week that there is a little healthy peanut bouncing around in there. The sonographer said that she was 'cautiously optomistic' for this pg :)


----------



## wookie130

Can I add my EDD up? Apparently I'm due on St. Patrick's Day of next year...March 17th, 2013. This one better be my pot of gold at the end of a rainbow after two previous losses!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats wookie, h&h 9 months to you :dance:


----------



## vaniilla

congrats wookie!!!!


BM - I've got my fingers crossed for next week's scan but I think its a safe to say you have sticky bean there! :hugs::dust:


----------



## Andielina

SO happy to hear good news on the up and up on our train!! :hugs:

Afm, I'll be officially ttc in August!! So excited!! Doctor says our best chances are the first month I come off the bcp due to my pcos. I'm confident that it may take time, but one way or another I'm going to get my bambino! :baby:

Congrats to all with good news :happydance: and :dust: to everyone who needs it!! Lots and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## garfie

Congrats Wookie :flower: I'm sure MM will point you in the direction of 1st Class soon - sorry for your losses hun.

:happydance: BM that sounds a lot more positive - fingers crossed for next week hun :flower:

:dust::dust::dust: to all ladies testing and catching eggys soon

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you so much for your support everyone, I hope i have even better news after next week's scan :)


----------



## nicki01

Really pleased baby, glad your tubes are nice and clear!! Will await next weeks happy happy news!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks nicki, here's hoping for good news next week!

Anyway's enough about me now, what's going on with everyone else??


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I heard Thing 1 and Thing 2's heartbeats yesterday!


----------



## gilmore85

^^ amazing!!!! love the nicknames as well :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

That's great gibbo :dance: I also absolutely love the 'bump names' you've given them :)


----------



## gilmore85

had my HSG on Tuesday TMI but my cervical canal is too narrow they couldn't even get the catheter through so will probably have to have surgery to widen it, which may be the reason we havent got pregnant yet as nothing can get through


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh I'm sorry, but in a way it's good to know that they have pinpointed an issue which can be worked on for a start. You'll be well on the way to a bfp in no time hunni :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I can just imagine if BartlettPear had twins, she'd get these...
https://coolest-homemade-costumes.shippony.com/images/characters/dr-seuss/thing1-thing2/cat-in-the-hat-08.jpg :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

:rofl: They are THE cutest little 'things' I have ever seen!!


----------



## Laubull

OMG Gibbo you have to go to Universal Studios in Florida they sell all of the 'thing' stuff!

X


----------



## nicki01

Thats brilliant gibbo, i too love the nick names!!

afm - still awaiting my referral to the hospital, really want to get this over and done with as if all is clear and its just a case of cauterisation then i will have to wait at least 4 weeks to dtd the again (so i have read) and i dont want things to be delayed even more!! I plan on having a newborn in my arms this time next year!!


----------



## hopefulmom2

hope everyone is enjoying their week so far, looking forward to the weekend. Its been super hot here, thankfully we had a couple days in the mid 80s so a cool down point but back up in to the 90s. My grass is dying and the flowers do not look good. Will water them in a few minutes.

Nicki, I am sure you will have a BFP in no time so that you can have a baby in your arms this time next year, FXed for you. 

Gibbo I like the nicknames for the twins. 

Gilmore, hope all is well and you can get all fixed up for a nice strong bfp real soon.

Babydust to all waiting to test. hugs to all the ladies that AF snuck in.

AFM, I didnt take Soy at all this past cycle and got an LP of 12 days, Excited but also means that soy moved O up and shortened my LP one cycle was 9 days other was 10. I took it for 2 cycles, April and May. you can look at my chart and see that its longer this past cycle. Will see what happens, I really want a 2013 summer baby and time isnt here Yet, hopefully I can work something out. Would go a donor route if I could afford another baby on my own. I have plenty of time, want to start trying end of Aug. early Sept. good luck all the lovely ladies on here, Im still cheering you all on and read the posts from everyone. I may not respond but they get read and I cross my Fingers for all of you to get a BFP soon. There is a Happy Ending for everyone.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - bfn for me today so I will come off the progesterone and wait to see what the RE wants me to do now.


----------



## MackMomma8

Sorry about the :bfn: ttcbaby - hopefully your RE will be able to give you more answers and have a agressive plan to get you pregnant!

hopefulmom, I know you'll do what you think is the right thing for you and your daughter. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:bfn: for me too. :growlmad: This is getting old. On to cycle 8.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: mouse I know how you feel.


----------



## garfie

Sorry ladies who the :witch: snuck up on:flower:

I needed something to take my mind off the tww (not that I'm there yet) so I have become an Avon lady - I am quite excited about using my brain again and meeting people as SAHM can become very lonely:cry:

Also I get a chance to work this butt off walking:haha:

:dust::dust::dust: to all of you

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

OOOooo Avon! My mom was a Mary Kay lady for YEARS - she tells me now that she loved it, it was a great way to meet new people and to make a little $$ on the side. :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies!

mouse believe me we are feeling the same right now....I just dont understand why this is taking so long!


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry for the bfn's ladies :hugs: I hope you get your bfp's soon :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

ttcbaby, I hope femara is successful for you soon. I want to try it, but dh is afraid of hormonal side effects. As if I'm not hormonal anyway. Have you noticed anything while on it?


----------



## sequeena

Just checking in hope you're all ok :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

mouse_chicky said:


> ttcbaby, I hope femara is successful for you soon. I want to try it, but dh is afraid of hormonal side effects. As if I'm not hormonal anyway. Have you noticed anything while on it?

I feel the same way about Clomid. I'm pretty sure I would be a hormonal nightmare on it, just like I was on BCP.


----------



## bartlettpear

oh BCP were the worst :sick:


----------



## SakuraHira

I'll hop on this train ^^ 

I'm Shan I've been ttc since April of this year hoping for 2013 bubbi.

Bubbidust to all you beautiful ladies :flower:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Welcome aboard Shan, baby dust to you and FXed for a bfp soon.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hi Shan! :howdy: Mack will be along shortly to issue your ticket! Tell us a bit more about yourself?


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies 

How are we all doing :dust::dust::dust:

:hi: and welcome Sak - so you decided to jump on the train for your one way ticket to BFP land :happydance: come and join us this is a very supportive group of women that have so many stories to share as you carry on your journey.:happydance:

AFM - Temps are still misbehaving they have gone up today:shrug: 

MM - I don't know how my little Avon business will do as I live in a small village - but as you said its a good way to earn a few extra dollars and get fit :happydance:

Mrs Gibbo - How are those little babies doing - how are you feeling:flower:

Feety - How's things going with you hun?

Sequeena - How are you feeling - meant to ask did you do anything different this cycle? - I am back on my grapefruit juice so lets hope it works as well this time :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: for all you lovely ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies. 
Sorry to all those :witch: caught this month... Fxd that next month will mean lots of bfps!! 

AFM, I'm fed up- can't seem to pinpoint o this cycle, have felt overly emotional all cycle and nauseous all cycle as well- never had that before :/ may just be end of term looming- ready for my summer holiday now!! I am on cd 26, but dunno when she ia due because Af found me after hiding for 10 days last month, making it a long 41 day cycle, so it can't be a hidden bean, but would really like my body to sort itself out! I have 3 cycles left after this before we stop so that I am not heavily pregnant on our wedding day. Also, I had to take a friend of mine from work to the hospital wednesday, she was 6 weeks 1 day pregnant, an she miscarried- it was awful and really scary to see her go through it! Made me worry if I would cope if the same happened to me. 

Anyway, need to snap out of this. Really need to keep my mind off it all- I may stop actively charting now and just see how it goes for the next three months. 
Sorry for the depressing monologue this morning!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well ill be starting my third round of clomid. 150mg...and if it doesn't work the next couple cycles I go and see a fertility specialist....yayyyy more money....my hubby is thrilled about how much each ultrasound is lol


----------



## MackMomma8

Welcome, Shan!! Good luck and lots of baby dust for you! :dust:

Eternal - I'm sorry to hear about your friend. I'm glad you were there to take her to the hospital! :hugs:

sugarpi - good luck with the clomid!! We are approaching that dreaded one-year TTC mark where I'm starting to think there might really be something wrong with one of us. DH said he would make an appt to go do an SA, but we'll see. It'll probably take at least one more crying fit to get him to actually go do it. :roll:

And that's kind of where I am. Last cycle of TTC before we go over that one year mark, and I'm just kind of at a loss about it now. I told DH that I wasn't going to go get any testing done until he had an SA, which he agreed to but... yeah. We'll see what happens around our anniversary. That's right - 3 years married in less than a month and I can't even get excited about it because AF is due 3 days before and... well, yeah. You know. :cry:


----------



## EternalWait

Thanks MM, it was not an experience I want to repeat! The year mark it a horrid one... I think I'm approaching cycle 20/21 this month... Can't remember which. Unfortunetly it hasn't really got easier! Spent today crying and not knowing why, then realised I am actually on cd 28, not 26 and if the agnus castus worked I may have o'd before I started doing opks, and temps are all messed because of tge crazy weather... So I may actually be ready for the witch, which would explain the mood, or the pink tint I got on the paper today (sorry for tmi) may be implantation... Or my irrational mind needs to calm itself down!


----------



## mouse_chicky

sugarpi24 said:


> Well ill be starting my third round of clomid. 150mg...and if it doesn't work the next couple cycles I go and see a fertility specialist....yayyyy more money....my hubby is thrilled about how much each ultrasound is lol

Praying it does the trick for you this time! :hugs:




:hug: everyone


----------



## Miss Redknob

Eternal, so sorry about your friend and like MM said it was lucky you were there :hugs:

BCP is horrible, was on it from the age of 16 and stopped it when I was 27. Im now waiting for AF to show up so I can start BCP as my cycle is out of wack for IVF. The upside of going on it though is I won't have an August period :dance:


----------



## sugarpi24

Mackmomma good luck to you guys!!! We haven't check hubbys SA yet...focusing on getting me fixed first. Lets hope I'm the only problem and there's nothing else they find :(


----------



## EternalWait

Okay ladies, ready for this?? I'm on cd33, usually have 30 day cycles, last mOnth had a 40 day cycle. Did an ic today as I had a feeling, and got a faint positive!! Just took another one and another faint ( though visible from across the room) positive!! Bought a clear blue digital and clear blue normal today to do tomorrow morning.... Could it be possible that cycle 20 is finally ours??!! Soooo excited but nervous!!!


----------



## vaniilla

EternalWait said:


> Okay ladies, ready for this?? I'm on cd33, usually have 30 day cycles, last mOnth had a 40 day cycle. Did an ic today as I had a feeling, and got a faint positive!! Just took another one and another faint ( though visible from across the room) positive!! Bought a clear blue digital and clear blue normal today to do tomorrow morning.... Could it be possible that cycle 20 is finally ours??!! Soooo excited but nervous!!!

it sounds like this is your lucky month!!!! :dance::dance: big congrats hun! :hugs:


----------



## Andielina

Oh my goodness, Eternal!! fx fx fx!!! Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:

I hope you get a nice clear "Pregnant!!"


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I hope this is it Eternal! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Oh wow hope so eternal - fingers crossed hun.:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SakuraHira

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Hi Shan! :howdy: Mack will be along shortly to issue your ticket! Tell us a bit more about yourself?

*Hey!! I've just started using OPK's and taking Pregnacare- Preconception and my fiancee has started taking wellman preconception vitamins to improve our chances while I am waiting to see my neurologist and a ObGyn to discuss any other options I may have. 

How are you ladies doing? 

BUBBIDUST TO YOU ALL* :flower:


----------



## EternalWait

Thanks everyone. I'll let you know in the morning!!


----------



## EternalWait

First test... Didn't work!! No line in control window- just gotta wait to build up for test 2!! Means poor oh won't see it though, he has had to go to work... I have 6 weeks holiday to enjoy :)


----------



## Laubull

Fingers crossed for you enternal, I hope it's your month  x


----------



## Eternity

Crossing my fingers for you Eternal!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

I hope this is it for you eternal, so excited for you :) :dust:


----------



## EternalWait

Just retook... :Bfp: an the digital one says pregnant 2-3 weeks!! so excited!! Just wanna cry! 

Anyone that begins to feel like it will never happen- it took us 20 cycles, but finally we are getting our lil bundle!!


----------



## Laubull

OMG that is AMAZING! So happy for you Eternal, a happy and healthy 9 months to you 

Any tips or things you did differently this cycle?

x


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance:Well done Eternal congrats hun, so pleased for you:flower:

Enjoy and :coffee: a happy and healthy 9 months for you.

Off you go to first class :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Eternity

Congrats Eternal!! :hugs: h&h 9months!!!


----------



## EternalWait

Laubull said:


> OMG that is AMAZING! So happy for you Eternal, a happy and healthy 9 months to you
> 
> Any tips or things you did differently this cycle?
> 
> x

I took agnus castus this month, so I don't know if that helped, but as I have had increasingly long periods I decided to try it... And I couldn't pinpoint ovulation this month with opks so I think it may have made me ovulate early. So excited and all on my own in the house! Gotta wait until 4 to go and see hubby :):)


----------



## anniepie

Wonderful news Eternal- good to hear that great things happen to those who have to wait!

AFM, sorry I've not posted in a while- took a step back this week, but been catching up the last few days. I'm 8dpo, and my chart is looking a little too good at the moment, it's making me nervous. Trying not to get my hopes up, but it's hard, isn't it :shrug:


----------



## Laubull

Eternal - I might have to look at agnus cactus if I'm not luck this cycle then. I bet you can't wait for 4 o'clock to come, your hubby will be so happy 

Anniepie - yes your chart looks great, when is AF due, are you going to wait till then to test?

x


----------



## baby_maybe

:happydance: congrats Eternal, great news :) H&h 9 months to you xxx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yay! :wohoo::yipee: :happydance::bunny: :dance::thumbup: I am so frickin excited for you! :happydance: Have a happy and healthy 9 months chick! :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congratulations Eternalwait! :happydance:

CD 1, finally, for me. This may or may not be the last cycle for me before we take a break, depending on what my gynocologist says.

Love and :dust: everyone!


----------



## puppymom

Congratulations, Eternal! How much Agnus Castus did you take, and when?


----------



## EternalWait

puppymom said:


> Congratulations, Eternal! How much Agnus Castus did you take, and when?

I was taking 400mg twice a day, at night and in the morning. Hubby was very excited... We are telling his parents tomorrow and will tell mine when we see them at the end of the summer, and we both have our 'safe' friend at work who we are telling, but we have agreed no one else until I'm further along ;)


----------



## MackMomma8

EternalWait said:


> Just retook... :Bfp: an the digital one says pregnant 2-3 weeks!! so excited!! Just wanna cry!
> 
> Anyone that begins to feel like it will never happen- it took us 20 cycles, but finally we are getting our lil bundle!!

That's amazing, darling!! Big huge squishy congrats!! :hugs:

I'll catch up on the rest of this thread later.... :kiss:


----------



## SakuraHira

Congrats on your bfp eternal :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Eternal huge Congrats....awesome news


----------



## Andielina

Congratulations, Eternal!!! :yipee: That is so exciting!!! H & H 9 months for you!!!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Eternal H&H 9 months x


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Eternal!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you. sit back and enjoy first class.


----------



## Miss Redknob

So happy for you eternal :wohoo: H&H 9 months hun!!!


----------



## EternalWait

Thanks everyone. Went for first appointment today, just to get referral to midwife- all seems a bit surreal! 

Gl to everyone an lots of :dust:


----------



## Dtull88

I'll join <3


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: Dtull

Cd1 for me :dance: start BCP tonight, the countdown is now on!!


----------



## LeahJ7712

I would love to Join


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: Leah


----------



## nicki01

Welcome along dtull and leah! Lots of support on this thread! Massive congrats eternal. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

afm... the witch is due today! I really hope she shows the next few days as that will mean im done with cycle 1 and my body has switched back in tune after the op! Just got to wait for my appointment to come round and see whats happening with my cervix and then fingers tightly crossed that i can jump back on the wagon and start :sex: and throw them evil condoms in the bin! Only 17 days till i may get some answers or the go ahead! (not that im counting!! :dohh:)


----------



## Eternity

Welcome to the newcomers!:hi:
Tell us a bit more about yourselves....

Nicki, I hope the next 17days go quickly for you and then get given the go ahead!!:flower:

AFM, just playing the waiting game - AF due around 31st.
Not too hopeful for this cycle, but you never know :shrug:


----------



## MackMomma8

Dtull88 said:


> I'll join <3

Welcome!! You are on the list on the first post now - good luck and lots of :dust:



Miss Redknob said:


> :wave: Dtull
> 
> Cd1 for me :dance: start BCP tonight, the countdown is now on!!

That's fantastic, Miss R! :happydance:



LeahJ7712 said:


> I would love to Join

Welcome! I have you on the list as well. :)




Sorry I have not been around much lately... this month of TTC has been really hard on me emotionally so I had to take step back for a bit.


----------



## SakuraHira

Hello Everyone, how you all doing? 

cycle day 15 already time seems to be flying by, testing on 3rd of August hoping for that BFP. 

:flower: BABYDUST :flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Good luck testing Shan! :dust:


----------



## SakuraHira

Thank you very much. ^^


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome dtull and leah!


----------



## Eternity

Big :hug: MM!! :hugs:
Hope you're feeling better after your lil break away.
:dust::dust::dust:

Good luck testing Shan :dust:


----------



## Laubull

Sorry your feeling low MackMomma, I hope you feel better soon.

All this TTC and the current TWW is driving me insane, I can't think of anything else, I am not getting any work done! Seriously considering taking a month off, no more temping or symptom spotting, I might even try and resist this site for a month, I just feel I am putting to be pressure on myself? I just don't know :-(

Baby dust to all 

x


----------



## nicki01

Go for it SukuraHire! Get your bfp on my birthday!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is well. Im about to go do a rain dance as this heat is driving me insane and Charlie is sooo grumpy! :dohh:


----------



## gilmore85

just a quick update, pretty much out the running until I have my surgery which I still dont have a date for - dont suppose there is a sleeping carriage? lol


----------



## MackMomma8

I hope all you ladies are doing okay! gilmore, I'm sorry to hear your surgery has been postponed indefinitely - that has to be frustrating. :hugs:

AFM... just kinda hanging out. Not really TTC because I don't see the point in trying so hard on my end until DH gets an SA, which we mutually agreed he would do in September.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It's good you've got a date sorted with him Mack! Something to work towards :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Finally started my IVF Journal it is in my siggy :)

So glad DH is still going through with the SA Mack :thumbup:

How are your things going Mrs Gibbo? Can't wait to find out what your having :dance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay Miss Redknob! The waiting is almost over! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Happy birthday for yesterday MC! Sorry it's late :blush: hope you had a wonderful day! x


----------



## Rosie06

Miss Redknob said:


> Finally started my IVF Journal it is in my siggy :)
> 
> So glad DH is still going through with the SA Mack :thumbup:
> 
> How are your things going Mrs Gibbo? Can't wait to find out what your having :dance:

Good luck with your IVF hun....... my DD is my IVF miracle! if nothings happened by begining of next year for us we are looking at going down Ivf route again x


----------



## EternalWait

MackMomma8 said:


> I hope all you ladies are doing okay! gilmore, I'm sorry to hear your surgery has been postponed indefinitely - that has to be frustrating. :hugs:
> 
> AFM... just kinda hanging out. Not really TTC because I don't see the point in trying so hard on my end until DH gets an SA, which we mutually agreed he would do in September.

It's always worth still trying MM, I was waiting for 6 months for DH to have his SA, and we had agreed he would finally get it done in august (he reaaallly didn't wanna get it done) then when I got my Bfp, the first thing he said was 'at least I know my junk works!' 
Was so frustrating waiting for him to get himself checked... It crossed my mind not to tell him until he had it done, just so he had to do it! Lol


----------



## sugarpi24

I feel af coming!!!! Yayyy...didn't think id be happy about that...cant wait for a fresh cycle!


----------



## Rosie06

do any of you ladies use soy isoflavanes to help ttc if so what days do you take them on and did it make any difference to your cycles/ovulation? x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Rosie I have used SI before and fell pregnant both times I used it unfortunately I m/c due to abnormalities, but I would recommend to anyone. Pm me if you want any more info xx


----------



## SakuraHira

Hiya Ladies, how you all doing? 

I've been getting so many cramps today well for the past 3-4days but it seems more today, my BBs are real tender and I've been getting minor back spasms (i've never had them before).. Testing tomorrow morning. GoodNight Ladies 

BubbiDust


----------



## MackMomma8

SakuraHira said:


> Hiya Ladies, how you all doing?
> 
> I've been getting so many cramps today well for the past 3-4days but it seems more today, my BBs are real tender and I've been getting minor back spasms (i've never had them before).. Testing tomorrow morning. GoodNight Ladies
> 
> BubbiDust

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Eternity

Good luck Shan!

AFM, AF was due yesterday but no sign, however big temp drop this morning and lots of weird twinges with some AF-type cramps in amongst it! Gutted, even though I've been sure all cycle that I was out I've also had terrible lower back pain and nausea!
If by some miracle she doesn't show I will test tomorrow (really sure she's coming though) such a shame because it's my wedding anniversary on Sunday!:cry:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Rosie, I used soy for one cycle after having my implant removed. I went from a 49 day cycle to 31 and then settled into a clockwork 28 day cycle. I used them on "clomid" days (cd2 to cd6 I think) and they made me feel like I was going through the menopause early! Hot flushes everywhere. Seemed to work though. Good luck!

Third scan today! Hope the Things are growing well :happydance: Does anyone think I should be worried that I've only gained 5lbs? I might buy some build-up drinks and see if they help.


----------



## Laubull

Eternity - did you take your temp at a different time, maybe that's the reason for the drop. I hope it's a blip and you have a little bean hiding in there somewhere 

Mrs Gibbo don't worry about the weight, everyone is different, I look at a chocolate bar and put on 5lbs! Are the midwives concerned?

AFM - OMG, can't believe it but I got a faint positive this morning :bfp: ahhhhh so excited! I am hoping it's a sticky bean in the right place. I am off to the pharmacy at lunch to buy more tests!

Good luck all 

x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope this is your sticky bean Laubull :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

Fantastic news Laubull!! FXed for a sticky bean:dust: and a h&h 9months!!

Yes it was early, some of my others have been without it effecting though. Will see if AF arrives, if not and my temp goes up tomorrow I may disregard it - but I reckon the witch is coming!!


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Eternity and I hope your temp was a blip, fingers crossed for a nice rise tomorrow and no appearance from the witch in 9 months! x


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats Laubull! I hope its a sticky bean for you :dust::dust:


----------



## nicki01

Congrats Laubull!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## garfie

Laubull - Congrats hun :happydance::happydance: did you do anything different this month hun - apart from catch the eggie :winkwink:

Eternity - Hope you get a lovely anniversary pressie - I had a major dip (below the cover line) only for it to go up the next day when I got my BFP - you know the saying hun you're not out yet - keep positive:flower:

Mrs Gibbo - As long as your m/w is not concerned then I don't think you need to be, I'm not sure about build up drinks maybe run that by your m/w too:flower:

Good luck to all the ladies in the TWW - looking forward to seeing your BFP's:happydance:

Good luck to all the ladies chasing the eggy:flower:

AFM - I am soooooo tired today (must be the mountain of washing and ironing):winkwink: I had a 19 day cycle last month so I didn't even get to POAS :cry:

I got back from my hols in Turkey yesterday - whew what a mad week!!!

I just love Turkey all the yummy food, good weather etc but I don't like the Hospital (yep we lost two days of our holiday as my youngest was in hospital) He is fine but had to have MRI scans, canulars, blood tests etc all because he slipped and fell and banged his little head :cry:

Anyway I will bore you more with all that later - I tried to catch up with all the posts I missed but to be honest I am knackered today:-

:hugs:

X


----------



## puppymom

How much soy did you take? 

I wouldn't be too worried about your weight, unless you happened to be on the low end of the weight scale to begin with. With 2 babies in there, they're likely just using everything you're putting in!


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Garfie  This cycle I attempt to follow SMEP, although we didn't follow it strictly, :sex: that many times was too pressurised!

Glad you had a nice holiday but sport about your youngest, hope alls ok now 

X


----------



## Eternity

Thanks Garfie! Good to know!!
Glad you had a good hols, probably just what you needed!!
Glad your youngest was ok.

AFM, still waiting for the witch!


----------



## EternalWait

Laubull congratulations!! It doesn't matter how long you have tried, that second line always manages to surprise doesn't it! 

Eternity- my charts were all over the place last month, and I had a dip a few days before I got my BFP, so I really hope yours is the same and this is your month to move into first class! 

Garfie I hope your son is okay, sounds like you had an eventful holiday! 

AFM- just waiting it out until my first appointment, then they will hopefully book my scan... Finding it hard to keep it a secret though- feel like its tattooed on my face!


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Eternal  can't believe you're 6 weeks already, that's flown by! I feel like its tattoed on my face already!! X


----------



## SakuraHira

Laubull CONGRATS!!! :hugs: i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months

tested this morning and got a BFN but i am not feeling so down about it because I'm supposed to ovulate again later on this month so fx'd for then. 

Nitey Night ladies BUBBIDUST TO YOU ALL


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Laubull, FXed for sticky bean in the right place. Happy and healthy 9 months!!

Gibbo, I know several ladies well into their pregnancies, and one has only gained like 7 pounds while the other is Huge and has only gained 5 pounds. Good luck with the weight gain and scan to see the little twinnies.

AFM, Found out today that I will be getting another niece at the end of the year, Yeah my sister is having another little girl. Hard to believe it will be 2 months tomorrow since his passing. Im beginning to move on and get passed all of this, I know he will always be in my heart, and saddens me every time my daughter asks about him. I also found out that my ex husband's mom is making my daughter a book about the life her father had after they adopted him. Will be a nice keepsake and memory book for her to get a chance to learn about her father.

Good luck ladies testing soon, and FXed for nice bfp's!!! (cheers on the sidelines!!)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry about af sakurahira. :hugs:


Congrats laubull! :happydance:


----------



## Eternity

So still no sign of :witch: now 2 days late.

Used an IC this am (fmu) and :bfn:

Wasn't actually as gutted as I thought I would be, I was expecting it. And past experiences suggest that now I've tested she will be here before I know it :dohh:

Sorry about your bfn Shan!:hugs2:


----------



## Laubull

Sorry Eternity, I hope AF doesn't show and your temps keep climbing


----------



## Eternity

Thanks Laubull! :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

Well the witch caught up with me two days late!:dohh:


----------



## sugarpi24

waiting on AF to show up...took my last provera pill 7-8 days ago...and still no AF...last time it took about 4-5 days before AF showed...hopefully she shows soon and i can start my Clomid 150mg...and hopefully it works :(


----------



## garfie

Eternity - Aw sorry hun the evil one got you - BIG :hugs:

Sugarpi - You will have to let me know how the clomid works as I reckon that may be my next step :cry:

AFM - My body is still messing me about - still spotting hope it finishes soon as I'm going away for 4 days with hubby to Ibiza haha:the last time I was there was 20 years ago - wonder if I can still keep up:winkwink:)

Good luck ladies 

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## puppymom

sugarpi24 said:


> waiting on AF to show up...took my last provera pill 7-8 days ago...and still no AF...last time it took about 4-5 days before AF showed...hopefully she shows soon and i can start my Clomid 150mg...and hopefully it works :(

How did you go without AF before being put on provera? Just curious, as I am awaiting an appointment for a similar situation.


----------



## sugarpi24

What do you mean puppymom? Ive gone 90 days before without an af...but now the doctor tells me that if I still haven't gotten af at cd35...start taking provera...if you have irregular cycles and missed cycles...more than likely you aren't ovulating I'm being told. I tried 50mg of clomid no luck ovulating...then 100 Mg...no luck...so now on to 150mg....


Good luck on your appt.!!!!


----------



## puppymom

You answered my question! I have heard of doctors not putting their patients on anything unless they went a certain number of days without AF. I am currently beyond 90 days (if you don't cound the few days of almost unnoticeable spotting), so looking forward to moving on. I chart, so know I have not ovulated yet. Despite my irregular cycles, I was ovulating, but never on the same day, and now it has stopped. Did your doctor not test for PCOS or anything?


----------



## sugarpi24

My doctor doesn't like the term pcos ....but my ovaries look polycystic...but I have no other symptoms...I would definitely go to your doctor and get more testing done...have you had your thyroid checked? Mine was wayyyy out of wack...I have hypothyroidism and that causes problems with cycles and getting pregnant. If the clomid doesn't work these next couple cycles ill be going to specialist and maybe be put on metaforin or something like that...that typically is used with ppl with pcos ...


----------



## puppymom

sugar - I am awaiting blood results and going over an ultrasound with my doc. I am surprised that your doctor didn't try metformin before the clomid, especially if your ovaries looked polycystic. A friend of mine is now on metformin (clomid would have been a last try) and her cycles have begun to regulate wonderfully.


----------



## mouse_chicky

sorry about af, eternity. :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope you get good results puppymom!! Keep us updated!


----------



## puppymom

Thanks sugar, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## nicki01

Just wanted to pop in and wish baby dust to all! Got my appointment friday so will hopefully find out if i can get back on train!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Good luck Nicki!! FXed you will be back on the train in no time.

Baby dust sent out to all in tww and testers. Hope everyone is having a great start to a week.

Cant believe I just registered my little girl for 1st grade yesterday, She will start on the 20th.


----------



## MackMomma8

GL nicki!

I have my first fertility appointment today. I have no idea what to expect, and I'm just a little (lot) terrified. :shock:


----------



## Laubull

Good luck Mackmomma


----------



## nicki01

Good luck MM, hope all goes well.

They grow up to fast hopefullmom2! Charlie is almost 20 months old and having tantrums about everything! Just cant believe how quick its all gone.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Hope it went well MM!!

State fair starts Friday, the parade is tomorrow evening. Glad its cooling down some here, just wish it would rain.

Baby dust sent to all lovely ladies on here!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

My doctor is a moron. I'll be finding a new one soon. Basically, I had to tell him how to do his job, and I still don't feel like I got what I needed from the appoinment. Yay, wasted co-pay! :nope:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry mm. :hugs: I know how you feel. Tuesday, my gyn told me it was all up to me---to try Femara, to go back on the pill to curb the endo, or to to "stop trying so hard. Stress leads to infertility." :growlmad: Silly me. :dohh: I've been doing it all wrong. I just need to relax, click my heals together three times, and I'll be pregnant. :rofl: I definitely felt like she didn't listen to me or give me enough of her time. I hope you find a better doctor soon, too.


----------



## MackMomma8

mouse_chicky said:


> Sorry mm. :hugs: I know how you feel. Tuesday, my gyn told me it was all up to me---to try Femara, to go back on the pill to curb the endo, or to to "stop trying so hard. Stress leads to infertility." :growlmad: Silly me. :dohh: I've been doing it all wrong. I just need to relax, click my heals together three times, and I'll be pregnant. :rofl: I definitely felt like she didn't listen to me or give me enough of her time. I hope you find a better doctor soon, too.

I imagine that's how Dorothy got preggers. :haha:

Oh, and by the way... stress doesn't cause infertility. Infertility causes stress.


----------



## wookie130

I HATE the whole "stress causes infertility" thing.

I guess that explains all of the babies conceived and born in abject poverty, in war-time conditions, in prisons, and in other HIGHLY stressful situations. Sorry, Charlie, but that shit just doesn't hold any water with me!

And MM, you're right, it is INFERTILITY that causes STRESS!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about your doctor MM, what a moron!! Hope you find a better one soon :hugs:

AFM - still bleeding CD19 ](*,)


----------



## MackMomma8

Miss Redknob said:


> Sorry about your doctor MM, what a moron!! Hope you find a better one soon :hugs:
> 
> AFM - still bleeding CD19 ](*,)

Ohmigosh! Are you serious? I thought you were back on BC in prep for IVF?


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am!!! The nurses told my the bleeding is NORMAL!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck everyone!!! Hope we get more bfps!!! :)


----------



## nicki01

I had my appointment to have my cervix cauterised and im sooo annoyed! They didnt even do it. I have been worrying myself sick for the last god knows how many weeks bacuase the gp told me they would cauterise and take a biopsy even tho my smear came back ok. 
Wwell the gyn took a look and said i have cervical ectropian but as its not bleeding or causing pain when dtd he will leave it. I was in there probably 8 minutes! 

Of course im pleased i didnt have to be cauterised but still annoyed with all the worrying ive been doing about it. Oh well! Just got to wait for the OH to come round to the idea of getting back on the train now! 

Aparently hes not ready to go through watching me go through another ectopic! I have to respect his wishes and im really pleased he opened up to me as i didnt realise how much it effected him too but part of me is annoyed as i want to try again and up untill the other day i thought when this appointment was over with we would be back to it. 
But NO he tells me hes not ready on my birthday of all the days!! 

Rant over lol. Baby dust to all. xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry that the dr stuffed you around nick, how annoying. Glad to hear you have been given the ok to get back on the train :) It does take time for our men, my DH has trouble trying again after our 7th m/c :(


----------



## mouse_chicky

I hope your hubby comes around soon, nicki. :hugs: 

AFM, I'm kind of at a pause on the baby train as I had an ultrasound, and they found a cyst on my left ovary and endometriosis. Now that (not stress) can cause infertility. So I'm going to talk to my doctor and beg her to consider laproscopy to get rid of that sh## so we can get the show on the road.


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Hope we are all well - just checking in really as not a lot to report.

Does anyone know anything about B6? - I have been taking it as my last cycle was just 19 days long:cry: (2nd cycle after DNC) well just wondering if it will make my cycle longer or what may happen? As at the moment my cycle remains so screwy:wacko:

Good luck to all the ladies about to test :dust::dust::dust:

Mouse- Chicky Sorry about your cyst and endo (endo is no fun!) I really feel for you hun :hugs:

Nicki - Sorry the Dr messed you about especially after all your worrying :hugs: I don't think we realise how much a loss can effect our OH of course we know they feel sad etc, I think it's because we are in such a dark place ourselves that we can only feel our own pain (does that make sense) but look at us we have come out of the other side and I am sure the men will too - BIG :hugs:

AFM - Well we are just back from a few days in Ibiza had an absolute fabby time plenty of :sex: but somehow don't think I'm even ovulating yet (3rd cycle after DNC) next cycle a trip to the docs is in order I think :growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EternalWait

wookie130 said:


> I HATE the whole "stress causes infertility" thing.
> 
> I guess that explains all of the babies conceived and born in abject poverty, in war-time conditions, in prisons, and in other HIGHLY stressful situations. Sorry, Charlie, but that shit just doesn't hold any water with me!
> 
> And MM, you're right, it is INFERTILITY that causes STRESS!!!

Hey ladies, just had to butt in to say I hated it when people said this to me... 'it will happen when you stop stressing about it'... Now I give them a smug 'I was just as stressed and watching symptoms/charting just as much when I got my bfp'... Obv not the best thing to boast about but it ISN'T a magic wand that as soon as you stop stressing (like that is gonna happen!) then the lil egg know it and suddenly waits around and then rushes to implant itself!!


----------



## nicki01

Thank you all for your words. 
He said its not the ectopic happening again, well it is but he is not ready to watch me go through the pain of it all again. That probably really doesnt make sense lol. 
He thinks i am not ready even though i tell him i am, he just says that when i lost the twins a little piece of me went with them and he is frightened of losing anymore of me! Its a tough one, im frustrated with him becuase i really need this, but i dont want him to just agree for my sake and not really want it himself.

Its really driving me mad! We struggle to talk about it too. Not the loss, we often talk about that but the thought of doing it all again because he doesnt open up very often and when he does we both end up in floods!

But still a little bit of time cant hurt, im just so worried not knowing how long he is wanting to wait as he tells me he cant say when he will feel different!


----------



## MackMomma8

mouse_chicky said:


> I hope your hubby comes around soon, nicki. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm kind of at a pause on the baby train as I had an ultrasound, and they found a cyst on my left ovary and endometriosis. Now that (not stress) can cause infertility. So I'm going to talk to my doctor and beg her to consider laproscopy to get rid of that sh## so we can get the show on the road.

Bummer about the cyst, honey. You made me giggle, though. :haha:


----------



## Laubull

Hi All, is there a space again in the TTC carriage? I got my BFP on 1st August and thought I was well on the way to first class but as of Monday it ended in miscarriage :-(

Life is so hard at times....I hoping for third time lucky! Thinking about trying aspirin this time too, I have a family history of blood clots so it could be appropriate, I will discuss it with my doctor first though.

x


----------



## mouse_chicky

I so sorry, Laubull. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Laubull - Aw hun :hugs: of course there is room for you sadly:flower:

Sorry for your loss hunnie:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mouse_chicky

After bugging my gynocologist's office and getting the run around, I finally found out that the ultrasound was completely normal; the cyst was a normal kind that you get when you ovulate. Shouldn't they have called and told me that? I'd never had ovulation pain before so I was paranoid. The good news is I guess I can still get pg, but I think I still want to shop around for another doctor.


----------



## Laubull

Thank you garfie and mouse_chicky. I am pleased there's room for me again 
x


----------



## MackMomma8

Laubull said:


> Hi All, is there a space again in the TTC carriage? I got my BFP on 1st August and thought I was well on the way to first class but as of Monday it ended in miscarriage :-(
> 
> Life is so hard at times....I hoping for third time lucky! Thinking about trying aspirin this time too, I have a family history of blood clots so it could be appropriate, I will discuss it with my doctor first though.
> 
> x

Oh honey, I am so sorry. :hugs: I started taking baby aspirin this cycle with the same hopes!


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Mackmomma and good luck, I hope it's the key for you. Are you taking it throughout or only certain times? X


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am so sorry for your loss laubull :hugs:

That's great news about the cyst Mouse :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Laubull said:


> Thanks Mackmomma and good luck, I hope it's the key for you. Are you taking it throughout or only certain times? X

81mg everyday. :) I've been taking it this whole cycle, and I plan on taking it until my doctor tells me to stop. I know a few other women on these boards who have have recurrent m/c's and 2 of them are preggo with sticky beans after taking baby aspirin everyday for a 1-3 cycles. :flower:


----------



## nicki01

Im so sorry Laubull, sad to see you back on the train.


----------



## Andielina

Hello ladies! I've been pretty quiet on here lately. Mostly busy but also waiting out my last few weeks of WTT. I'm now officially TTC! :happydance: My blood work came back looking great! Hormones are good, Metformin is doing its job, my hypothyroidism is under control, and my doctor has high hopes for a :bfp:. 

DH and I are very excited. Right now the only thing I'm doing in addition to my Metformin and thyroid medicine is taking a prenatal vitamin. We are going to be using SMEP and hoping for a bean this first cycle off my birth control as that's when doctor said I'll have a hormone surge and am most likely to ovulate. :) 

Laubull I'm so sorry for your loss. :cry: I really hope the baby aspirin helps you and MM get the bfp's you so deserve!!!

Mouse chicky I'm glad the cyst was normal! I know how stressful the reality of possible infertility is. :nope: I hope you find a really good doctor soon that will help you get that eggie!!!

Looking forward to seeing some bfp's soon!


----------



## gilmore85

Laubull so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Thank you all for your support .

MM good to hear there are aspirin success stories, I did find this: 

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/what-is-baby-aspirin-and-how-is-it-related-to-fertility.html

I'll definitely be discussing it with my doctor!

X


----------



## MackMomma8

Yay, Andie!! Super duper proud of you for going to your doctor and getting things sorted with your hormones and whatnot before you started TTC. I'm with your doc, you're taking such a proactive approach to this you'll have your :bfp: in no time! :dust:

Laubull, good article. :thumbup: It's definietly worth discussing with your doctor. I didn't tell my doctor I was going to start taking it, but after seeing all the blood clot tests he was running on me and doing a little research, I decided that it couldn't hurt and that it could certainly help.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Good luck this cycle ladies! I'm still lurking in the shadows cheering for you all :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

ooooo Mrs Gibbo 20 weeks!! Are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Team :blue:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Identical twin boys... Cute names too, Congrats on the team blue Gibbo!!!


----------



## Laubull

Lovely news Mrs Gibbo on your 2 boys


----------



## garfie

Mrs Gibbo - 2 boys :happydance:they will be lots of fun! - sorry I missed your post what names are you deciding on?:flower:

Hope you're keeping well:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

I found out yesterday that I have the one copy MTHFR gene mutation. Doc put me on MEGA folic acid, 1600mg+ a day. I can take more, but that's the minimum I should be taking. So, the baby cocktail now consists of:

Prenatal vitamin
Folic Acid
Baby Aspirin
Flaxseed oil
B50 Complex - I was thinking about taking 2 of these, until I run out and get a bottle of B100 complex. Opinions? :shrug:


----------



## nicki01

Congrats on the boys miss gibbo!

Hope your coctail will give you a much deserved bfp MM.

Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## puppymom

MackMomma8 said:


> I found out yesterday that I have the one copy MTHFR gene mutation. Doc put me on MEGA folic acid, 1600mg+ a day. I can take more, but that's the minimum I should be taking. So, the baby cocktail now consists of:
> 
> Prenatal vitamin
> Folic Acid
> Baby Aspirin
> Flaxseed oil
> B50 Complex - I was thinking about taking 2 of these, until I run out and get a bottle of B100 complex. Opinions? :shrug:

Nothing wrong with taking 2 B50 - 50 is not a lot anyhow. It wouldn't hurt to take one in the morning and one in the afternoon, that way your body will be able to absorb more.


----------



## mouse_chicky

:dust: mm. You deserve it.


8 DPO for me. Fingers crossed this is my month. If not, I might go back on the pill to let my body have a rest. I've already decided that I'll be okay with either outcome.


----------



## Laubull

MM that's quite a cocktail you have there! But if it helps you get your baby then it's all worth it!

Mousechicky your chart is looking good, I hope your temp stays up there  When is AF due?

AFM I was meant to be my reassurance scan this morning :-(

Baby dust to all. X


----------



## garfie

MM - Wow that is some cocktail - do you have to take them all month or certain times during the month:flower:

Laubull - When do you get your scan then, have they rescheduled it :hugs:

Mouse-chicky - I thought about going back on BC - but time is against me I think hubby has said we have till Christmas unless I can sweet talk him:winkwink:

AFM - The witch got me yesterday CD23 so this month the CBFM, OPKS, Blood test (if I can) are all happening. Remember I said hubby wanted to take me on a romantic picnic for my Birthday? - and good old British weather said NO anyway we had our picnic in the garden yesterday (a day later) not quite so romantic with two kids two dogs and a cat!:haha:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Oh Laubull :hugs: I hope that next time you get your keeper :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Sorry AF got you Garfie, fingers crossed for this cycle  

Re: scan I meant I was due to be scanned today but miscarried on Monday :-(

Thanks Mrs Gibbo, third time lucky I hope!

X


----------



## garfie

Laubull - Aw hun HUGE :hugs: sorry:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: laubull. Hope you get a rainbow :bfp: soon.

It sounds like you had a good picnic, garfie, even if you had some company. ;) I like your positive thinking for next month.


AF's due Saturday according to ff. I haven't for sure decided to do it, but I think the bc will help get the endo back under control. 

:dust: everyone!


----------



## MackMomma8

Laubull said:


> MM that's quite a cocktail you have there! But if it helps you get your baby then it's all worth it!
> 
> Mousechicky your chart is looking good, I hope your temp stays up there  When is AF due?
> 
> AFM I was meant to be my reassurance scan this morning :-(
> 
> Baby dust to all. X

That's what I keep telling myself every day... I really, really hate pills. Always have. 



garfie said:


> MM - Wow that is some cocktail - do you have to take them all month or certain times during the month:flower:

Yup, every single one every single day, throughout pregnancy as well if I am so lucky.


----------



## mouse_chicky

12 DPO=:bfn: On a good note, I called my doctor and got a prescription for femara. :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

I've heard Femara is much easier re: side effects than Clomid. FXd it works for you, honey!

AFM, I just posted a test in my journal and on the preg test forum. If you girls have time to take a peek, would you? :flower:


----------



## sugarpi24

5 days tip I check my progesterone level....couting down...hubby and I have been bding more invcase...


----------



## Laubull

OMG Mack I think I see a veryyyyyy faint line! Amazing! I hope it gets darker for you and is a sticky bean.

Everything crossed for you 

X


----------



## MackMomma8

Tested again this morning, and I'm pretty sure I saw another faint shadow of a line. Ugh. This is going to make me go insane! :wacko:


----------



## nicki01

MM i think i see it too! Really hoping for you! Keep poas! 

AFM. me & OH had a good chat with the doc when i had my appointment and he agreed to try again. I was due to ovulate on the 9th and my appointment was the 10th so thought i had missed it. We dtd 10th &11th.
I think i may have my bfp! Will post pics in pregnancy tests. would you lovely ladies take a looksy!

Think this link should work?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1147449-do-you-think.html#post20688677


----------



## Laubull

Nickiiiiiiii ahhhhhhh! So excited for you, another positive, whooooooop! That's 2 in 2 days! 

Congratulations and here's to more!!

X


----------



## MackMomma8

That's deffo a positive, nicki!!!


----------



## garfie

Nicki - Congrats hun - :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X

p.s did you do anything different?:flower:


----------



## nicki01

Thank you! Im still very nervous, waiting for it too get darker before i go the docs and get booked a scan! Then HOPEFULLY it will be in the right place!!

I didnt do anything different garfie, i didn't get any signs or symptoms i was ovulating either. I thought i would miss it as i didnt get given the go ahead till the day after ovulation was due. So we dtd 10th & 11th.

Ive been testing since 4dpo lol. And yesterday was the first responce that i thought i could see something but wasn't 100% If i titled it too far then the line seemed to go and is barely visible but today's Tesco one is still there!!

Im petrified!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Thanks for making me feel not-so-crazy for testing from 6dpo. :haha:

I've got everything crossed for you, nicki!


----------



## baby_maybe

I've just had a look nicki and I think thats your bfp :happydance:


----------



## nicki01

Thank you thank you thank you!! eeekk!

Part of me is absolutely buzzing but ive got a little niggle telling me to keep my sensible head on! Time will tell if its a sticky!

Going to see if its any darker by tomorrow, i will be thinking of you MM whilst poas in the morning!! :happydance::happydance: Really really hoping this is it for you! :baby:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Could i join, or is it to late ?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Congrats Nicki! :happydance: sticky :dust:


----------



## sugarpi24

DCM you can join this thread :) its not to late :)


----------



## garfie

Hi DCM - welcome to this thread we have a BFP recently (step forward Nicki:happydance:) - tell us a little bit about yourself DCM:flower:

I'm Garfie and I have been married for two years - I have also had 2 m/c:cry: but have 2 beautiful boys aged 9 and 11 from a previous marriage, would love just one more and then I will be done maybe this month who knows:happydance:

Good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MackMomma8

Welcome, DCM!! I'll get the first post updated ASAP. Tell us a little about yourself!

I'm MM, my DH and I just celebrated our 3 year wedding anniversary and we've been TTC just over a year now with an early m/c in February. Currently, I'm going crazy by testing early and getting faint lines. Welcome to the Crazy Train!! :haha:


----------



## nicki01

Lol garfie!! 

Welcome DCM. 
Im nicki, already have a 20month old daughter, had an ectopic and a miscarriage back in june and think i have gotten my bfp today!! Yayy!

Mackmomma has hers too, im sure of it, its just a little shy at the mo! :winkwink:

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thankyou everyone for your warm welcomes. Well I'm a 19 year old college student and this is my first official time TTC. Me & my OH have been together for 2 1/2 years and just started our journey this month. I'm currently on CD9 of a 36 day cycle, i suffer from irregular periods month to month so I never really know when AF is going to show. Will began using OPKs when I'm at CD13. Hope this helps everyone understand my journey.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats nicki! :happydance:

For those have been on femara before (anyone?), I lost the handout my doc gave me a few weeks ago, and I don't want to bug the nurse again. I know it take it CD3-7 and get blood work on CD21, but I'm not sure what days to and to not :sex:. :blush:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sending you lots of :dust: Nicki.

:wave: DCM, I'm Miss Red, been married for almost 3yrs but been with DH for 10. Have had 8 m/cs and just starting my first IVF/ICSI/PGD cycle today. You will love this thread everyone here is so helpful :)

Well girls did me first spray of the Syneral today, my nose was burning for about an hour after and the taste in the back of my throat - YUK!!! :haha:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Nicki, See a line on both tests, FXed for line to get darker and sticky bean in the right place.

MM, hopefully your line will get darker, congrats are in place for you also. 

FXed for all you lovely ladies Baby dust sent out to everyone testing waiting to test and in the middle of cycle!!!

DCM Welcome aboard

AFM nothing new, just cheering all of you lovely ladies on, reading your posts daily and keeping up with the latest news from all. Sitting in the shadows waving all of you first class ladies on, and hanging back here in the caboose. I just know that all of you are going to get your BFP's before Christmas hopefully, keeping my FXed that the First class section is full of you lovely ladies with your buns in the oven.


----------



## nicki01

Morning! 15dpo and it seems a little fainter than yesterdays but as yesterdays is dry i guessing that would be right!! Hoping anyway!

Told OH last night and he said he can see it too which is amazing as if its not right there in your face then normally he would say no its negative!!
This is going to be the longest week ever! I need it to be darker and definate before i can go the docs!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

FXd Nicki! Hope you get a good dark line this weekend to show your Dr :flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

Good luck, nicki!! I really want this to be a sticky bean for you!!

:dust:


----------



## Laubull

Nicki, fingers crossed for a nice dark line this weekend.

MM, you're taking baby asipirin right? How long have you taken it for? I saw my doctor yesterday and they don't think it's worth me taking it but I wonder if it worth the risk..... decisions, decisions.

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to the weekend.

x


----------



## MackMomma8

Yup, I take a baby aspirin everyday. I started taking it at the beginning of this cycle, so not very long. I wasn't told by my doc to take it, but when I mentioned it to the nurse on the phone she said "Well, it can't hurt anything, and it could certainly help. There's no harm in you taking it if you want."


----------



## Laubull

Thanks MM, I have started as soon as I miscarried so I think I'll continue for this cycle and see where it gets me 

x


----------



## nicki01

Hope everyone has had a good weekend! Mines was going ok untill 6.20pm. 

My poor little princess has fallen over and knocked her front tooth clean out! The whole thing! Root etc. 
She landed face first on a toy, at first i thought she has bust her lip and thought 'mouths bleed lots, dont panic' i lifted her lip and the tooth was missing! Blood everywhere! Her tooth next to it is wobbly too but should hopefully reattach! She must be in sooo much pain. Ive given her calprofen and shes in bed asleep now.

Im kicking myself as 10 minutes before i thought i must pick these toys up but chose to put the washing machine on instead and she done it just as i came back in the room!! 

I feel so bad for her i could cry! They said i need to keep her dosed up with pain killers for 3 days or more as it will be hurting and she needs to see the dentist next week! I wish this wasnt happening!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh no, hope she has a speedy recovery Nicki :hugs:


----------



## Andielina

Oh, no Nicki!! I hope she gets to feeling better soon. Poor thing. :hugs: What an awful thing. At least she didn't lose both her front teeth! I hope the dentist is able to help and the pain doesn't last long. :hugs:

Have you tested again? :flower:

Well ladies, far as I can tell I'm in the tww for the first time in over 9 months!! :yipee:

I started using opk's but ran out and was not testing twice a day, so I may have missed my surge. :dohh: However I had some (tmi) ewcm and have had little cramps since Tuesday, which was when I was supposed to Ov and when I got my darkest line before I ran out of opks. Since Friday I've had increasingly sore nipples which has never happened to me before. My other 'symptoms' are stuff I normally see during pms, so I'm not worried about 'em. 

Fx for me and everyone else!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## nicki01

i have been testing every damn day lol. To be honest im not holding out much hope and my mind is telling me another ectopic as my lines are still so faint. I will post a picture tomorrow updating my pregnancy test thread but i cannot see one change in them! Had some stabbing in my left side too. Waiting till tuesday/wednesday then im going the doctors and they should send me for a scan!

Fingers crossed for you, hope the tww goes quickly.


----------



## dcm_mw12

MackMomma8 said:


> Yup, I take a baby aspirin everyday. I started taking it at the beginning of this cycle, so not very long. I wasn't told by my doc to take it, but when I mentioned it to the nurse on the phone she said "Well, it can't hurt anything, and it could certainly help. There's no harm in you taking it if you want."

Sorry to if my question sounds foolish. But what does baby aspirin do ?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got everything crossed for you nick :)

DCM - Baby Aspirin or low dose aspirin assists with blood flow as it thins your blood. It also helps to create a nice thick lining to help with implantation :) Hope this helps.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry about your little girl nicki, that sounds painful. My oldest fell off her trike when she was about 2 and face planted on the pavement. She didn't knock out a tooth, but did out them through her lip and had grazes all over her face. Those mouth cuts don't half bleed a lot, it scared the living day lights out of me! Hope she has a speedy recovery from her injury and don't beat yourself up, accidents happen :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy 12 weeks baby maybe :dance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww thanks :)

I have my scan on weds and I'm so nervous about it, hopefully peanut will be fine in there. If all is well I'll post a pic when I get back.


----------



## Miss Redknob

:happydance:


----------



## garfie

Aw Nicki - Hindsight is a wonderful thing isn't it? - Don't beat yourself up about it children have accidents - it's just so hard when it's one of ours isn't it - you just wanna take the pain away and their is nothing you can do, unfortunately I have been there and wore many of the t- shirts, it doesn't get any easier but that's what makes you a good and caring mum. Hugs to you both:hugs:

Baby - Good luck with your scan - wow 12 weeks already :happydance: looking forward to seeing a pic so I can ooooh and aaahh over (never got one myself:cry:)

Andie - :happydance::happydance: for being in the TWW - not sure when I will get that pleasure maybe this month?:flower: Are you going to be symptom spotting with us:winkwink:

AFM - CD10 - Nothing to report :cry: Monitor still HIGH

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: garfie, you will soon too xxx


----------



## Andielina

Oh I am a symptom spotting pro! :winkwink:

So far so good!! I'm 6 dpo, and really the only 'symptoms' I'm having that I don't normally are cramps and sore nipples. I have NEVER had sore nips before! Ever! Very exciting because I read that it can be attributed to a surge in progesterone after ovulation (or early pregnancy :) ) so whether I get a bfp or not I'm super stoked that it's about 99.9% certain that I ovulated on my own!! :yipee:

I'm a serious poas addict and hoping to hold out until 10dpo to test. We'll see. :haha:

I hope everyone else is doing well!! :flower: :dust:


----------



## Andielina

@ DCM I also started taking baby aspirin this cycle as well- thought it couldn't hurt and I get headaches/migraines a lot and thought maybe the improved circulation would help and I have not had ONE headache this cycle!! Don't mind that one bit! :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sounds promising Andielina. :thumbup:


----------



## nicki01

Had my pregnant on a digi this morning
but at 10am started to bleed heavily, spent the afternoon down the hospital, had a scan and everything is empty! Lining thin etc. My HCG is just 21 so looks like ive had a miscarriage. Got to go back thursday and check its dropped to below 5.

Am devastated and really thought it would be different this time! My little nemo has gone to join my already 2 fly aways!


----------



## Laubull

Oh Nicki I'm so sorry, that is so unfair, I feel upset and frustrated for you :-(

How many weeks were you?

Sending you big hugs. Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh nicki I'm so sorry you're going through this again :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

I was 4weeks 5 days. Not to far along, i guess i have to be greatfull for that.


----------



## Laubull

Nicki regardless of how far along you were it still hurts and I'm so sorry :-(

X


----------



## MackMomma8

Nicki, I am so so sorry. I really hoped this was your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

I agree with laubull, it doesn't matter how far along you were. A pregnancy is a pregnancy no matter what. Again I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Nicki I am so sorry hun :hugs: like the others said early or not it was your little bean that you already loved, no matter how old. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

nicki01 said:


> Had my pregnant on a digi this morning
> but at 10am started to bleed heavily, spent the afternoon down the hospital, had a scan and everything is empty! Lining thin etc. My HCG is just 21 so looks like ive had a miscarriage. Got to go back thursday and check its dropped to below 5.
> 
> Am devastated and really thought it would be different this time! My little nemo has gone to join my already 2 fly aways!

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been there twice myself. It's so hard...:hugs:

Now that you've had 3 consecutive losses, I'd recommend that you get some recurrent miscarriage testing done...perhaps the tests will reveal something that can be fixed for future conceptions. Good luck to you.


----------



## Andielina

I'm so sorry, Nicki! I was praying this was your rainbow as well. :hugs:
:cry: 

I hope you can speak with your doctor and figure out a game plan to get that sticky bfp. 

Until then my thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm so sorry for your loss nicki. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Hugs Nicki, My thoughts and prayers are with you. sorry for your loss hun. I really thought this was it also.


----------



## garfie

So sorry Nicki BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

So sorry to hear of your loss Nicki :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

Well today i feel nothing! I dont feel sad i dont feel happy i just feel nothing! Its weird to explain! Just empty i suppose! Its strange as yesterday was the first morning i got up and my boobs didnt hurt which i thought was odd but then i got a pregnant on the digi! And was over the moon that it was actually happening and not 2 hours later blood! 
Had a painfull night which i wasnt expecting. 
Life is so cruel!

Dont think they will look into anything yet as my first loss was a miscarriage and ectopic but the miscarriage was my bodies way of trying to clear the ectopic as i had baby in the womb and baby in the tube! My body managed to clear the baby in the right place but tube baby was wedged so had an op!
This time i have no idea why, just one of them things i suppose. 

I never ever thought this would be me with any of my losses, i know that everyone thinks that but my first pregnancy was perfect and i have my baby girl! Whats happened between now and then??? Why cant my body do it again?
Its just crap, crap crap!!!
Ive lost 3 babies in 3 months?? Its just not fair!

Well at least i can try and crack down at the gym before we go again!
Everything happens for a reason but im just not sure of the reason yet?


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: nicki. I also thought the same when I had the ectopic. It just completely threw me, because I was expecting to get to that 12 week point and have the conversation with the consultant about how to manage the pregnancy, I just didn't have any inckling at all that I could end up in epau being told there was no viable pregnancy.

Take your time to heal and do go to the gym. That's where I always end up when I need to let of steam/anger/frustration too xxx


----------



## MackMomma8

Well, girls, after a crazy month (year?) and some deep soul-searching, I have decided to go back on BCP until next year. Now, if AF would just show up so I can call in for a perscription....


----------



## nicki01

THERE IS STILL HOPE FOR MY BABY NEMO!!!!!!

ok so im really not getting my hopes up and am mega mega confused but my hcg levels have doubled!!!

Im still bleeding but in 48 hours my hcg has gone from 21 to 43!!

Got a scan and more bloods booked at 8.45 for 7th Sept!

Could still mean miscarriage but im keeping everything crossed and praying this bleeding stops! this is however identical to my ectopic. Period like bleeding 4-5 weeks and low hcg but im not out yet!

Please keep everything crossed for me and does anyone know what normal hcg levels are for 4 weeks 5 days??

My brain is soo scrambled right now!


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Nicki that's some good news, keeping everything crossed for you - at this early stage hun I believe it's not the number but whether they double and yours have :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Good luck honey


----------



## anniepie

hoping for positive things Niki. My mum had lots of period like bleeding when pg with me and other than that had an uneventful pregnancy...I was born 7 weeks early but a very healthy 6lb7oz...

As far as I understand, it can be 'dangerous' to compare hgc levels as they can vary hugely front pregnancy to pregnancy...


----------



## MackMomma8

That's great news, nicki!!! Fingers crossed and lots of sticky healthy baby :dust: for you!!!!

I'm wobbling atm. Pill? Condoms? I know I need at least a month's break, to sort some things out.


----------



## Laubull

Fingers crossed for you Nicki


----------



## sugarpi24

Well I have made an appt for a specialist on November 13th...hope I get answers!!


----------



## nicki01

Thank you everyone, im super nervous but hopefull! 
MM when we are protecting we used condoms as i didnt want to mess my cycle up with the pill (not that it ever has or will) i thought just let my body have its cycles naturally then when trying again i didnt have to think about the pill leaving my system or anything like that.

hope your appontment comes round quickly and you get some answers sugarpi24


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got everything crossed for you Nicki, really hope little nemo is holding on tight xxx


----------



## Andielina

Oh, Nicki!!!! I'm praying Nemo is settled in where's it's supposed to be and is just being mischievous already! :hugs: and lots of sticky :dust:


Afm, the two week wait is sooooo booorrring. If my husband knew how much I spent on pregnancy tests today... :haha:

Af should be here by next Wednesday. I'm 9dpo-ish today. Lots of symptoms- most of which I can attribute to normal pms stuff but a couple make me wonder. So who knows?! :shrug: I'm hoping for a sticky little bean, though!


----------



## mouse_chicky

My thoughts are with you nicki. I'll be praying.

Mackmomma, if you're a little wobbly, I would go with condoms. It's less commitment.

Sugarpi, I hope these months go quickly for you to get to your appointment.



AFM, I took my last dose of Femara today, so I guess I'll start opks tomorrow even though it's way early since I'm not sure when to expect o. (I'm still not sure which days to bd either, but I haven't worked up the courage to call my gyno and say "So what days am I supposed to have sex and not have sex again?" :blush: :haha:)


----------



## baby_maybe

Fingers crossed very tightly for your little nemo nicki, I really hope he/she is holding on tight in there :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Mouse, you're right. Condoms are better for me and my indecisiveness, anyway. :haha:


----------



## hopefulmom2

hope everyone has a great weekend.

I got a positive opk on cycle day14, meaning I ovulated on my own 3 days earlier than normal usually o on cycle day 19. Just playing around with my cycle for now, not like I am in a serious relationship right now.

MM good luck and still hopeful for a 2013 Baby for you.

Sugarpie FXed that the weeks fly by for you and you get some answers at your appointment.

nicki, I pray that the little bean is in the right place and fxed that all is well.

Everyone else Baby dust and maybe this weekend will have some good news for some of you.


----------



## SakuraHira

Hello ladies. how are you all? 

nikki- FX'd for you n your lil nemo

I am waiting for an appointment to see my dr. next week (AF didn't come but BFN's). I have to get my hcg levels checked. FX'd 

BubbiDust


----------



## Laubull

Nicki, any news on Nemo? I hope everything is ok 

Sakura, keep us posted on your hcg level, maybe it's a shy BFP, I hope so 

AFM 5dpo, all feeling normal, not expecting anything this month as first cycle after mc but you never know!

Hope everyone else is well 

X


----------



## hopefulmom2

FXed Laubull...They say the next few months after MC are the best chances. good luck and keep positive thinking.

How did everyone's weekend go, I know it was a holiday weekend in US. 

So I got back with the guy I was dating before I dated the one that passed away, I know they say ex's are ex for a reason, but WE wanted to work it out and my family kept pushing him away as my mother is STILL doing. I dont know what to do. 

Baby dust to all ladies testing soon, FXed for all you!!


----------



## Andielina

The :witch: showed her face today. :sad1:

I am happy, though, because my cycle was exactly 28 days and I'm pretty certain I ovulated- both of these things are wonderful news for someone with PCOS. :happydance:

Dh and I are going to make sure this next cycle we bd a lot more and just have fun with it- less pressure. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. :flower:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Sorry I've not been around for a while - but I have still been reading:winkwink:

Andie - Sorry the :witch: got you but :happydance: for having a reg cycle again:flower:

Hopeful - No one can really advise you on this hun - you have to do what is right for you and your little girl? I would just say take it slowly and not rush into anything and have fun in the meantime:winkwink:

Laubull - Fingers crossed for you hun that you are one of these women we read about ":happydance:I'm pregnant straight after miscarriage":flower:

Nicki - How are you hun any more updates? :hugs:

Sakura - How are you today hun:flower:

Sugarpie - Hope you get some answers and don't worry your appointment will be here before you know it :happydance:

MM - I'm pleased you have listened to your heart and not your head - otherwise where would we all be if you hadn't started this thread? I know I for one have had a lot of support from here so I am glad we can finally give you some back :happydance:

Love to all the other ladies:flower:

AFM - well take a look at my chart - FF hasn't given me any cross hairs but my CBFM said I have PEAK so I dunno:shrug: In the meantime I am keeping myself out of mischief with two avon rounds now. 

Also my eldest who has autism is in a transitional period (he started senior school yesterday) and that is taking up a lot of my time:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nicki01

hope everyone is ok. I have my scan tomorrow morning and think it will be a miracle if nemo is hanging on in there! 
Bleeding slowed to only very light spotting from the 31st aug. Then last night came back period like! 

Ive lost all hope now to be honest and am feeling fed up and angry!! All i can hope now is that its not ectopic and my body has done what it is supposed to in this situation and is clearing everything out!

Its just utter crap! A little part of me is praying that im so so wrong but i very much doubt it! :nope:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Big :hugs: Nicki


----------



## garfie

Aw Nicki - BIG BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good luck nicki, praying that Nemo is holding on tight :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry about the bleeding nicki, good luck for your scan :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Oh Nicki I'm so sorry, I hope its not the end. Big hugs to you. X


----------



## nicki01

Signiture says it all :nope::nope:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: I'm so so sorry to hear that, nicki. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Huge hugs Nicki!!


----------



## garfie

Aw Nicki - so sorry hun to hear this :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

So sorry nicki :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:hugs: Nicki


----------



## Andielina

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Nicki I am so sorry hunny :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: nicki. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Twag

Sorry for your loss Nicki :hugs:

I am officially on the 2013 TTC train we started TTC (NTNP for DH) this month :wohoo:

I so want to be pregnant for Christmas :shrug:


----------



## nicki01

Thanks for all your lovely comments!

Good luck twag, fingers crossed for a bfp soon!

Im back on the train! Bleeding has stopped, im back NTNP! :happydance:

Havent told many people as i know that there will give a good ear bashing 'its too soon, give yourself time to recover! blah blah blah!'

Im not counting, comparing etc. Im just going to have sex and if it happens it happens! :shrug:

If its too soon then my body wont ovulate or if it does then will miscarry again :shrug::shrug:

Ive gotten to the point where i am fed up trying, fed up worrying and obsessing over lines! So if im meant to be pregnant then nature will take its course!

I have no idea when im due on, no idea when i will ovulate! And its been a chilled few days, i have nothing to think about! :thumbup:

Dont get me wrong, i really really dont want another miscarriage or ectopic, i want a healthy baby! But i have been told i have no reason to wait to try again so what will be, will be! :baby:

I hate the fact that January 21st i should have twins, and may 2nd should have a my baby nemo. But thats just the shitty hand i got dealt and i have to man up and carry on! Getting down is not going to get me anywhere and certainly not a good for Charlie to have a grumpy unhappy mummy!

Sooo... I have a niece due December 12th, my little Charlie bear is 2 December 17th. I have things to look forward too.

Heres to onwards and upwards and all things happy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twag

Thanks Nicki :hugs:

I hope the not stressing and the NTNP works out for you and you get your sticky bean soon :dust:


----------



## Laubull

Well girls I didn't think I'd be posting this message this soon but this morning about 4 weeks after a miscarriage I got 1-2 weeks on a CB digi! Ahhhhh I can't believe it, I am so excited but obviously cautious, please be third time lucky!

Nicki, I didn't wait for AF, just carried on trying, although felt a lot more relaxed about it, and here I am with a BFP! I hope you get one too 

x


----------



## garfie

Laubull - :happydance::happydance: congrats

:hugs:

X


----------



## anniepie

WOW- congrats Laubull! :dust: fingers crossed for a sticky bean

Nicki- hope the relaxed approach gives you that forever bean :dust:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Good luck everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I did the same Nicki and just kept trying but after my 8th loss my doctor told me to stop, DH also said if I had to have a D&C then we would do IVF so here we are. Good luck and hope to see your BFP soon :hugs:

Congrats Laubull, happy and healthy 9 months :dance:


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, Laubull!! Lots of sticky baby dust, sweetie! :dust:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Laubull on the BFP!!! FXed for your sticky bean!!


----------



## Laubull

Thank you girls


----------



## gilmore85

So Sorry for your loss nicki :hugs:

congratulations on your :bfp: laubull

Havent posted here for a while, nothing new to report still waiting for a letter from my consultant for my lap to be done


----------



## Twag

Congrats on the bfp


----------



## nicki01

Congrats Laubull! :happydance: Praying for a sticky bean! :thumbup:

Heres hoping i will soon be joining you! :winkwink::baby:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats Laubull!

:dust: to everyone waiting to O or waiting to test. 3dpo for me, 1st round of femara.


----------



## garfie

Mouse - chicky What is Femera for hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EternalWait

Congratulations laubell! That's amazing! 

AFM, I had my twelve week scan on Wednesday. Officially due on 27th march. It was so unreal seeing our lil bean as an actual baby shaped shadow! Lol. Everything was really good, nice strong heartbeat... Certainly made it more real!


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Eternal 

Yea for a good scan! X


----------



## garfie

Eternal Wait - :happydance: that's excellent news hun:flower: so pleased you got to see your little bean and heard the heartbeat

Hope you are taking it easy:coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nicki01

Thats fantastic eternal wait!! So glad all is well and your lo has a good strong heart beat!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Eternalwait, yay for the exciting scan! Those are the best. :cloud9:

Garfie, femara is kind of like clomid, to make me ovulate. Although I do ovulate on my own, I figured this would definitely up my chances. Chances of multiples are less likely than on clomid, but I would love twins. (Don't let dh hear. :haha:)

6 days until testing! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

My 1st ever TWW :wohoo: but I am not feeling hopeful but we will find out come next Wednesday as that is when AF is due :shrug:


----------



## nicki01

Yay for tww twag! Fingers crossed! Your not far from me in fleet, im in bournemouth! 

Mousey chick hoping the next 6 days goes super quick!!


----------



## Twag

My inlaws live in Bournemouth :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

:witch: on to cycle 14 :cry:


----------



## Laubull

Sorry Anniepie :-(

I am not sure if your where your based, but after 13 months can you ask for some help or see someone now?

x


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry about the :witch: anniepie :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

I'm in the process of getting bloods done-had the progesterone one last week, have the FSH/LH Thursday. DH has his little pot to make his deposit.


----------



## garfie

Anniepie - Good luck with the bloods hun - I missed my CD3 as it fell on a Saturday - ah well will go next month if I need to:winkwink:

CD6 - Monitor on HIGH :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: Annie, good luck with the bloods xx


----------



## Laubull

Annie I second the Garfie and baby_maybe's comment, good luck with the bloods 

x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry about :witch: anniepie. :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

havnt been on for a while 

just a little update we have booked out IVF consultation for November with the hope to start in the new year (thats if we dont get our BFP before hand) but at least we have the ball rolling now :D


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good luck with the bloods Annie :hugs:

That's great news Rosie :dance:

AFM only 2 days til egg collection, doing my trigger shot tonight :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Good luck with the harvest :dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

Wow Miss R, your ER came up really fast! Good luck honey!

:dust:


----------



## hopefulmom2

good luck Miss R really hope your er went well and your recovering nicely. Next step in getting your bfp.


----------



## garfie

Good luck Miss R :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## anniepie

Thanks for all your lovely comments ladies...bloods done, results next week (along with the progesterone from last week)

Wow, it all seems to be action stations here at the moment, which is great- Miss R, good luck with the collection, really hope it happens quickly for you now :dust:

Rosie, not long to wait until your consultation :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with your egg collection Miss R, hope all goes well and you have a comfortable recovery xx


----------



## nicki01

hope everyone is ok!

Baby_maybe i cant believe your almost half way through! Thats flown by!

AFM Think im roughly 5dpo and im going crazy just waiting!!!


----------



## Twag

I am out for this cycle AF arrived after a very interesting TWW :haha: But onwards and upwards I am giving my best shot to get my :bfp: this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks nicki and good luck this month :dust:


----------



## nicki01

Good luck for new cycle twag!!


----------



## Twag

Thank you Nicki you too :dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

Hi ladies! :wave: Sorry I've not been around much, just been taking a break from TTC and doing DIY on the house mostly. It's been rather nice to take a step back, and really get my emotional health back on track a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck with the wait nicki! :thumbup:

Sorry about :witch: twag, but I love your positive attitude.

:hugs: Mackmomma. Sometimes a break from ttc can be a very blessed thing.


AFM, I expect af tomorrow---big temp drop and multiple :bfn: over the past few days. I'm geared up for round 2 of femara.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry I have been MIA, been up the coast visiting my FIL who is quite ill. My DH and I were asked in the event that his heart stops do we want him resuscitated :( I was crying all night as the thought of losing him was really hard.

We are home now are are about to leave the house for our embryo transfer :) We will get the chromosome results at 11:30am just before the transfer. I am so nervous I feel :sick:

Hope everyone is doing well, sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm so sorry about your FIL. :hugs: How is he doing now?

Good luck with the embryo transfer! Fingers crossed for good chromosome results.


----------



## garfie

:hugs: Miss R - sorry to hear about your FIL, hope you don't have to make that decision for a long time it's one of the hardest decisions to make. My heart goes out to you:flower:

Good luck for your transfer (I don't really understand) but I hope it all goes well and you get excellent chromosome results:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## anniepie

Mrs RK- so sorry to hear about your FIL :hugs:

Hope the transfer went well, and that you got good results from the chromosome screen :dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with the transfer miss r, hope the chromosome results are good :)
Sorry to hear about your FiL :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Miss R sorry about your FIL

:dust: for your embryo transfer and chromosome results :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Got my bood results back today (progesterone, FSH, LH)- all came back as 'normal' but they won't give me the numbers :grr:


----------



## garfie

Annie - Why won't they give you the numbers - they are yours :growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## anniepie

I've no idea, but when I next go into the surgery I'm going to make them give them to me :grr:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good that they are normal, but they don't have the right to keep the numbers from you if y ask for them :grr:


----------



## nicki01

Glad your results are normal annie!
Sorry to hear about FIL MissR.

Im 7dpo and still going insane! The days are just dragging! On a plus my new tumble dryer gets delivered tomorrow!!!


----------



## EternalWait

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing okay... I thought I would pop in and share my good news... Got my promotion today! Woo!! Gonna wait two weeks then tell work... And just preten I didn't know :/ I'll be around 16 weeks when I tell them... It's going so quick, yet so slow!


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:yipee: Well done Eternal!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats eternal :happydance:


----------



## anniepie

Super news Eternal- well done!


----------



## nicki01

Thats great news eternal!


----------



## MackMomma8

:woohoo: A promotion! Well done, E!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Annie - glad to hear your results were normal :) but like the other said they can't keep your number from you..

Congrats Eternal :wohoo:

AFM embryo transfer went amazing DH and I got the best news, out of the 4 that were tested 2 came back perfectly normal and of top grade. So I have 1 in and a :cold: for later :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yay! FXd hun :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Fxed for you and glad it all went great, Miss R, Sorry to hear about your FIL...

Annie, I agree with the ladies that they should give you the numbers so you know where you stand, glad they are normal though.

Twag sorry Af got you, and babydust for next cycle...

nicki, Baby dust to you and sending Af packing for 9 months.

Babydust to all...

MM hope the relaxation approach works for you and you get a much waited for bfp in the long haul.

AFM, Im cheering on the sidelines...Loving all the baby joy around me. My cousin and his wife just had a little girl, friend of mine and his fiance had a lil boy, a friend of mine from work just had her baby Monday a lil boy 10 pounds...My sister is due with a lil girl end of Nov. early Dec. My cousin is also having a lil girl end of Nov. All this baby news makes me ache for one, but can spoil them rotten until. I got to hold the lil girl shes sooo tiny.

Attending a Wedding beginning of Dec. Halloween Parties galore, Chicago Trip in Nov, Christmas time in Dec. I will be busy...Oh and I had an awesome date on Saturday, went really good. only time will tell where it will lead.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats on the promotion eternal!


I'm so happy about your news MissRedknob! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Some good new on here:

Miss R - glad everything went well (can you explain the basics to me) so I can understand:wacko:

Eternal :happydance: go girly on your promotion

Mouse - Chicky - what a lot of exciting things coming up for you, and glad you had a lovely date on Saturday, whilst we never forget we are still living right:hugs: A 10lb baby wow that's a chunky monkey did you get to hold him?:flower:

Annie - Have they given you your numbers yet, was it just the receptionist you spoke to? - maybe try again they cannot keep them away from you, glad everything was normal:thumbup:

AFM - CD 15 Monitor still on HIGH has been for 10 days what now - still not O according to FF - chart stalkers welcome:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Miss Redknob

My DH has a Balanced Translocation of his chromosomes which means they have broken and changed places. So PGD (Pre Implantation Genetic Diagnosis) is where they remove a single cell out of a day 3 embryo and look at the chromosomes. DH and I were lucky enough to get 2 normal embryos which means that they will not have the same issues as we did. Hope this helps :)


----------



## garfie

Miss R - Thanks for the explanation :flower: So what is the next stage? :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Miss Redknob

So I had an embryo put back yesterday so I am 6dpo and the other one has been frozen for later :) I am scheduled for a beta blood test on the 8th Oct. So now I am in the TWW :dance:

How are you going?


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news on your embryos miss r, sending you lots of sticky baby :dust: :dust:


----------



## garfie

Miss R - :happydance: fingers crossed for you, I'm not going to well not even sure I'm O at the moment since the DNC - thought I had but then my temp dropped it has since gone back up - so time will tell:flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Twag

Miss R lots and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## nicki01

Lots of baby dust to you miss r! 

Im 8dpo and tonight on bra removable got achey boobs! Woop woop!! Tested this morning and bfn but still early days!!

Glad your date went well hopeful.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for all the wishes ladies :hugs:

Garfie- do you use opks?

Sorry about the bfn Nicki, sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## garfie

Miss R - I haven't since my DNC as I have the CBFM - no point in paying for lots of gadgets if I'm not O right?

But.......... temp raise today (keep up temps) hope this means I have O:happydance:

Sorry about the BFN Nicki - early days yet:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sugarpi24

3 more days and I find out what's next!!! :) cant wait!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good luck Sugarpi :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed Sugerpi:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nicki01

Got my BFP this afternoon at 12dpo!! :happydance::happydance:

Well i actually got it at 10dpo but wasnt too convinced! For those who want to look they are here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-12dpo-lines-confirmed-digi.html#post21739353


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Nicki :wohoo: lots and lots of sticky bean :dust: :dust: :dust: and to a H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:dust: Nicki for a sticky bean! :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations nicki, got everything crossed that this is your super sticky forever baby :dust:


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: Nicki congrats hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EternalWait

Congratulations nikki, that's amazing news!!


----------



## Laubull

Yeaaa Nicki, congrats! Straight after your mc too, well done! X


----------



## sugarpi24

YAYY Nicki!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's fantastic news Nicki!!! So happy for you :) stick beany stick :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Great news Nikki :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats Nicki! :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Nicki!!! got everything crossed and praying this is your lucky one...


----------



## nicki01

Thank you!! Im really excited reading all your comments!
AF is due tomorrow so fingers crossed she pi***s off for 9 months lol! :haha:

Tested again today and a got really nice line, my strongest yet since i was pregnant with charlie! Ive never had a digi so early! With the miscarriage and ectopic i didnt get digi 1-2 weeks till 18-20dpo so one this early has to be good news! Hoping this time its going to be different! :baby:

Third time lucky and all that! Thanks for all your congrats, im feeling hopefull and positive with this one, very different i to how i felt with the previous 2 pregnancy's! :happydance:


----------



## Laubull

Nicki third time lucky is my motto too at the moment, lets hope it is 

x


----------



## Twag

I hope this is your 3rd time lucky lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## nicki01

Third time lucky hasnt worked! :cry:

Test was very faint yesterday and negative this morning, bleeding has just started. Only very very small amount but its happening again! Booked my scan today aswell for 19th october! Be cancelling that next week! :cry:

Good luck everyone else!


----------



## Twag

Oh Nicki I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Big hugs Nicki :hugs:


----------



## mom2pne

Nicki I am so sorry for your loss(es)!


----------



## mom2pne

I was wondering if I could join you? I am on my first cycle after not getting my depo shot on August 29th. This will be my last try for a girl as I have 5 boys and will not be having anymore babies. Either my dh will get a vasectomy or/and I will get Essure or my tubes tied. I just turned 39 last week and do not want to have a baby after I turn 45. I'm actually only going to give it until I'm 41 and be done!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Welcome!


----------



## Hopeful214

Hey ladies how is everyone doing????!!! I havent been on in months have had ssssoooooo much going on with life lately:wacko:....even stopped ttc and went to ntnp but on a better note me and hubby got married 9.22.12 :happydance: so happy right now hubby is out of a job :nope: so were waiting till we get financially stable to start actively ttc again... wishing the best for every single one of u ladies lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Nicki I am so sorry hunny, sending you lots of :hugs:

:wave: Mom2pne


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hi Hopeful! Nice to hear from you! congratulations on getting married and good luck to hubby in his job hunt!


----------



## ttcbaby117

nic - so sorry hun, sending you lots of love and light to help you through this!

mom2 - welcome hun!

hopeful - wow that is such amazing news....congrats on the wedding.....that is so awesome!

I have been taking breaks here and there from ttc and from bnb.....well I tried soy this month just to give it a last shot before we do iui with injectibles next month. I hope it all works out either way!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Hopeful on your wedding :wedding:


----------



## hopefulmom2

so sorry nicki to hear about another loss Hugs to you!

hopeful, congrats on the marriage and sending your hubby good luck wishes on his job hunt!!

Sending out lots of baby dust to all the lovely ladies!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome mom2!

Congrats on the wedding hopeful. 

ttcbaby, good luck with the soy this month hun!

I'm so sorry nicki, :hugs:



AFM, + opk on CD 12. That's way early for me. Maybe femara is doing it's thing. fingers crossed


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats Hopful on your marriage!

Thank you!


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats hopeful! Hope your hubby finds a great job soon!!! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies....well soy made me ov but I got a bfn this morning. I will be coming off of the progesterone to allow af to come and then on to a very expensive IUI!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about the bfn baby :hugs: Good luck with the IUI :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: ttcbaby.


----------



## nicki01

Congrats hopefull! :happydance:

:hugs: ttcbaby.

Proactive nicki is here!! :thumbup:
Ive been feeling sorry for myself the last few days but this morning im on a mission!
Have cancelled my appointment with epu as thats no longer needed, called the docs and am waiting for a doctor to call me to have a chat about the next steps! Ive had 3 losses now, the first being a ectopic that also caused the miscarriage so am unsure as to whether that is going to count :wacko:

I have no idea what the next steps are? what they will do/test for? :dohh:

Im also looking at my local gyms (but my god they are bloody expensive!!), need to get fit, healthy and well generally do what i can to make this happen!

I WILL get pregnant and have another child!! I was put on this planet to be a mummy and yes i have my precious charlie bear but she needs a baby bro or sis!  
It just has to happen there is no other option, I WILL BE PREGNANT AND STAY PREGNANT!!! So body i hope your listening!!! I will not be defeated!! :haha:


----------



## anneliese

So after 10 months of TTC I finally got my BFP yesterday! I'm guessing my due date to be June 11


----------



## Miss Redknob

Great to hear from you Nicki :hugs: Stay positive it will happen :)

Congrats Anneliese :dance: H&H 9 Months


----------



## Twag

:hugs: What a positive person you are Nicki lots of :dust: that you get some answers and a sticky bean soon :hugs:

Congratulations Anneliese on your :bfp: H&H 9 months


----------



## nicki01

Congratulations anneliese, thats brilliant news!


----------



## nicki01

Didnt have time to update earlier, doctor has referred me to the hospital, so should have an appointment letter within 3 weeks and i can continue ttc in the mean time!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats anneliese! :happydance: You give me hope as this is my 10th cycle.


----------



## garfie

Anneliese - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun - off you go to first class:winkwink:

Nicki - So sorry again hun - hope you get some answers soon and you are not waiting to long:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats anneliese that is awesome!

Thanks redknob and mouse

nicki - I love the positivity....mind if I borrow some right now.


----------



## mouse_chicky

So I've decided this Halloween, I want to give out candy after having just gotten a :bfp: a few days before. :haha: Anyone else?


----------



## anniepie

I'm there with you Mouse_Chicky :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Me too :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I am up for that but I think I will be giving out candy right around ovulation..LOL


----------



## Twag

Can I join 1st Class now please? I got my faint :bfp: this morning just in time for our 2nd Wedding Anniversary :cloud9:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Twag, happy & healthy 9 months :)


----------



## nicki01

Thats great news Twag!! Yay!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news Twag, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Sara2009

1 ticket please :) been TTC for a year and a half with PCOS :( been married 3 years i am 25 hubby is 34.. wanting a baby so bad :(


----------



## Rosie06

Sara2009 said:


> 1 ticket please :) been TTC for a year and a half with PCOS :( been married 3 years i am 25 hubby is 34.. wanting a baby so bad :(

have you been to drs hun after 12months we went to drs and got referred to hospital, i too have pcos and we are ttc no 2 at min good luck hun x


----------



## Laubull

Yea twag, yeaaaa! X


----------



## puppymom

Rosie06 said:


> Sara2009 said:
> 
> 
> 1 ticket please :) been TTC for a year and a half with PCOS :( been married 3 years i am 25 hubby is 34.. wanting a baby so bad :(
> 
> have you been to drs hun after 12months we went to drs and got referred to hospital, i too have pcos and we are ttc no 2 at min good luck hun xClick to expand...

Also trying with PCOS here! What did your doc do for you, in order to get your first BFP? I'm currently working with an OB/GYN, and my next step is to double check that tubes are clear.


----------



## mouse_chicky

congrats twag! :happydance:

Welcome Sara!


----------



## RobinMarie

Count me in!!


----------



## Rosie06

puppymom said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara2009 said:
> 
> 
> 1 ticket please :) been TTC for a year and a half with PCOS :( been married 3 years i am 25 hubby is 34.. wanting a baby so bad :(
> 
> have you been to drs hun after 12months we went to drs and got referred to hospital, i too have pcos and we are ttc no 2 at min good luck hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Also trying with PCOS here! What did your doc do for you, in order to get your first BFP? I'm currently working with an OB/GYN, and my next step is to double check that tubes are clear.Click to expand...

we first had 6 months worth of clomid but unfortunatley didnt work we then got put on waiting list for assisted cycle/ivf we had one assisted cycle to which i over responded to the drugs, then we eventually had ivf that worked and we now have our beautiful miracle DD, we are off for an ivf consultaion in November as we now have to pay private, hoping to start in the new year x


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck with the IVF Consult Rosie.

Congrats Twag!


----------



## puppymom

Thanks for sharing, Rosie. I am hoping to start clomid soon, just waiting to have my HSG test to ensure tubes are clear.


----------



## mouse_chicky

good luck on your next steps rosie and puppymom!

Hi robin!


----------



## sugarpi24

Just had an hsg yesterday...everything seemed clear so on to getting that BFP! I should be starting metformin.


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck sugarpi :dust: :dust:


----------



## SakuraHira

Congrats TWAG wishing you a Happy and Healthy pregnancy. ^^ 

BubbiDust to all you beautiful ladies. :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good luck girls :dust:


----------



## nicki01

Just wanted to pop and send some baby dust to us all. xxxx


----------



## mouse_chicky

:bfp:!!!
I started trying August of last year, took 3 months off, and tried ever since: so this was my 10th cycle!

This was my 2nd cycle on femara, and my first cycle using preseed. I am so excited to be making Kara a big sister.


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG Mouse!!! :dance:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Twag and Mouse!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you both!!!

anyone experience kidney stones while pregnant? my older sister is 33 weeks pregnant and is in severe pain from them, they give her strong pain meds but shes in agony and cant take them while working. Anyone suggest what helped for you and the pain?


----------



## anniepie

Great news Mouse! I'm particularly excited you got your bfp first month using preseed-I'm on cycle 15. and will be using preseed (well actually conceive plus) this month for the first time...


----------



## garfie

Congrats mouse:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on your :bfp: mouse_chicky


----------



## Twag

Congrats Mouse H&H 9 Months :dust:


----------



## Laubull

Congrats mouse!! X


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, Mousie!! :dance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks girls. :) I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Twag

So back to square 1 for me seems we lost our little peanut :cry: I am ok with it onwards and upwards :thumbup:


----------



## Laubull

I am sorry Twag :-( Sending you BIG hugs. x


----------



## Twag

Thanks I am ok :thumbup: trying not to think too dwell on it tbh

So I am off to Holland & Barrett to buy the following (my sister got her bfp straight after taking these after trying for 9 months for #2)

Agnus-Catcus
Evening Primrose
Dong Quai
Black Kohosh

:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Twag I am so sorry hun :hugs: Glad to see you staying positive :)


----------



## hopefulmom2

hugs twag, glad to see the positive outlook!!!


----------



## LeahJ7712

Sign me up BFP my EDD is June 24th 2013


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay Congrats Leah Happy & Healthy 9 months :dance:


----------



## LeahJ7712

Sign me up BFP my EDD is June 24th 2013


----------



## Twag

Congrats H&H 9 months :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats leah!

Big hugs twag. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Twag - I am so sorry hun....onward and upward is right.

Mouse and Leah - congrats to you both....any symptoms in the tww? 

Afm - i went in this morning for my 2nd iui and boy was it hard....first off, I am having such bad ov pain that I can hardly walk upright....then the nurse who came to do my iui couldn't find my cervix. She was jerking around the speculum and it was so painful. Yesterday the Dr did my iui and she did not trouble. So she called the dr in and she ended up doing the iui. I was happy for that as she was much more gentle and got it done...so now I am home, still having pain but at least it is over.

Also, dh sperm numbers were almost the same as yesterday, just a slight increase. Yesterday was 25.6 and today was 25.7.


----------



## mouse_chicky

A lot of my symptoms in the 2ww were the same always, except extreme sleepiness a:nd strong-smelling urine (I promise I didn't put my nose on my panties. :rofl)

Can I be moved on the front page? :blush: EDD July 8th.

Good luck on the iui ttcbaby! I hope this is your month. :dust:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Mouse My bday is July 9th. congrats and happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## nicki01

Massive congrats leah and mouse!! h&h 9 months to you both.

Twag im so sorry, i didnt even get on and say congrats! Its sucks but am glad you have your chin up still. Keep smiling, it WILL happen for you (& me i hope)!!!

afm - im waiting for my period now, havent worked out any dates this cycle, have no idea if i ovulated (no reason not to tho) or when, all i know is that AF is due roughly 1st of Nov! and i HAVENT tested! Go me!!! lol. Testing on the first tho but not got any hope.
i have sore boobs so could be a sign.

Im dreading getting a bfp as i will just be worried, ive no excitement left for them bloody pee sticks!!! 

I have my appointment with the specialist on the 29th nov tho so waiting on that now and my god is it dragging!!!


----------



## Twag

Good luck Nicki :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got everything crossed for you Nicki :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Nicki - I hope the specialist can figure out what is going on and give you some peace for when you get that next bfp.....good luck hun.


----------



## nicki01

Happy Halloween ladies! 

Got my bfp again today! :wacko::wacko: I caved and tested a day early! Its not as strong as the control line but its there and its pink!:thumbup:

Stick little pumpkin stick!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Twag

That is fantastic Nicki sticky little bean stick what dpo are you?

LOTS and LOTS of :dust: I am keeping everything crossed that this one sticks for you :dust:


----------



## nicki01

Im not really sure on dpo as i had the feeling of ovulation twice but a good few days apart. I think af would be due roughly 1st-3rd nov! So not testing again untill the 4th! (i say that now but it could change lol)


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations nicki sending you lots and lots of very sticky baby :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Twag

H&H 9 months hunny :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Stick Pumpkin Stick and don't make an appearance for another 8 months :dance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats nicki! Sticky :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Nicki - wow that is sooooo awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## nicki01

Got a 2-3 weeks on a digi! So got brave and made a ticker!!!! Hopefully be staying there till july 2013!!


----------



## garfie

Congrats Nicki - :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ttcbaby117

woohoo Nicki that is soooo awesome!


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, nicki! Here's to a healthy and happy FULL 9 months. :hugs:

Girls, I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up with this thread. TTC just got to be too much these past few months, to the point where I didn't want to get pregnant at all (we've been using condoms). This month... strictly NTNP. No charting, no OPKing, no POASing... nada. So, I apologize if I've missed new members and/or any other BFP announcements.

Except you, mouse... I know you're knocked up!! :haha:


----------



## nicki01

Nice to see you mm.

Hopefully the more relaxed approach will be much easier on you. I didnt ttc last month either, had no idea of dates etc, didnt even know what date af was due till late in the month and i didnt feel the need to poas. The month went so much quicker too.
Wishing you a very chilled and easy going month!


----------



## SakuraHira

I haven't been here in awhile..i thought I'd ask if anyone had a fluttering/thumping feeling before getting a BFP??? 

Congratulatoons Nicki01.. hope the bean stays in tac and wish you a happy and healthy 9mnths. xx

xxx bubbidust ladies xxx


----------



## nicki01

I had a a heartbeat like feeling on my left side really low down! (obviously not a heart beat lol) but almost like i could feel my own heart beat there? If that makes sense!


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Nicki, hope this is your forever sticky bean, you deserve it. happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## SakuraHira

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing?
I visited my mothers on the weekend to see my sister who just came back from holiday in Jamaica and my mother was so insistant that the both of us took a pregnancy test and so i did not really expecting anything then a few mins later my sister and i both found a very faint positive.... i can't believe it.. i have an appt with my gp to confirm on tuesday..

Bubbidust ladies xxxx


----------



## Twag

Congratulations H&H 9 months :dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats hun, your mum must have a sixth sense! Me and my sis are both pg at the moment, she is about 5 weeks behind me :)


----------



## nicki01

Congrats, thats really nice you are both doing it together!!


----------



## garfie

Sakhura - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun - so sweet you are both doing it together:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Eternity

Congrats Sakura! :hugs:

And I REALLY hope this is your forever bean Nicki! :hugs:

H&H 9 months to you both!!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just popping by to wish you all the luck in the world and to not give up:dust::dust::dust:

I got my BFP on Sunday (11DPO) I went to the docs Mon and had my HCG test it is only 9 but that means deff pregnant but very low. They will be repeating the test in a week and have told me not to worry:haha:

This hopefully will be third time lucky for us - so please keep your fingers crossed that this little one sticks :happydance:

Just to let you know we BD once (in the whole month before O) as hubby was working and away fishing! 4 days before O - I have drank grapefruit juice between the witch leaving and O and continue to take aspirin (the last time I got my BFP I was taking gfj as well) I have also used OPKs and was taking my temperature. I put away my CBFM due to my short cycles - so ladies once again "once is all it takes":haha: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have got everything crossed for you hun, really hope this is it for you xx :dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

Really hope this is it for you garfie, got everything crossed for a super sticky bean :dust: :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Garfie, I really hope this is your forever bean :hugs:

I also got my bfp this week after 15 months trying :wohoo:


----------



## garfie

Anniepie congrats hun :happydance::happydance: makes it all the sweeter for having to wait :happydance::happydance:

How many DPO are you?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations Annie :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Congrats Garfie I am so pleased you got your :bfp: lots and lots of sticky :dust:

:happydance: H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Eternity

Massive congrats Garfie!! H&H 9months and sticky bean :dust: 

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## anniepie

garfie said:


> Anniepie congrats hun :happydance::happydance: makes it all the sweeter for having to wait :happydance::happydance:
> 
> How many DPO are you?:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks hun :flower: I'm 14dpo, so we're pretty much the same :D


----------



## Laubull

So much good news on this thread recently, congratulations to all of you 
x


----------



## Andielina

Yay for the bfp's!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

This thread has definitely been due for some first class upgrades on the train. :thumbup:

Afm I'm on my third cycle of TTC with PCOS and though I have 28 day cycles on average I'm on CD 40 with nothing but bfn's. :( 

I'm trying not to lose hope but am also putting things into perspective- my health comes first and I need to make some changes so when I do finally get my bfp I will be healthy and happy!


----------



## EternalWait

Congratulations to everyone who has recently got their bfps. 

And to all those still trying, don't give up hope- it will happen :)


----------



## Eternity

Just had a peek at the first page and the First Class carriage is looking good!!


----------



## nicki01

Congrats garfie & annie!! :happydance::happydance::baby:

These have to be forever babies!! Lots of november bfp's!! :flower:

afm - have my 6 week scan tomorrow morning, fingers crossed! Still have sore boobs, no bleeding, and have been feeling non stop sick for 2 days solid!! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Nicki I am so pleased I hope the scan goes well tomorrow and you see your little baby is all snuggled nicely :hugs: The symptoms are sounding good too :thumbup:

:hugs: :dust: lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

All good signs nicki, good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## garfie

Good luck Nicki :happydance::happydance:

Seems like I'm not to be third time lucky - I started bleeding this morning and as you can see my temp has plummeted:cry:

I have had another HCG test but am not holding out much hope - still bleeding even now and it started at 7.30am this morning:wacko:

The doc is referring me now as I come under "recurrent miscarriages" woohoo lucky me eh - unless of course by the tiniest glimmer I am still pregnant then he can rip that referral into a million pieces:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nicki01

oh garfie, fingers crossed its not what you think but i know how you feel right now! I have my appointment on the 29th with the specialist and am going to find out tomorrow if i am too cancel it, i really dont want to tho just in case!

You will get there hun and have a sticky, and you never know it may still be a sticky!! Hugs!


----------



## Twag

Oh Garfie :hugs: sending lots of sticky :dust: I hope it stays and it isn't the worst :hugs:


----------



## Andielina

:cry: So sorry garfie. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good luck for tomorrow Nicki :hugs: xx

Sending you lots of :hugs: Garfie xx


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: Garfie! :hugs:

Good luck Nicki, hope the scan goes well!


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Garfie I am so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## SakuraHira

Hey Ladies, how is everyone? 

Garfie- sorry to hear that.

I went to see my GP on Tuesday and the re-test came out neg.. but still no AF, she advised me to wait another week then go back for another appt. because my hormone levels have been low since I started taking AED's, not a happy bunny all of a sudden :( 


I hope everyone else is doing great this November, lots and Lots of BabyDust xxxx


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: Shan!


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Twag

sorry :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

Had my scan, got a yolk sac in the right place!! Measuring a week behind (only 5 weeks) but thats only going on my last period so not accurate anyway! Got to go back in 10 days to see a flickering heartbeat hopefully!

They cant see the contents of the sac but im very hopefull that it will develop to a healthy pregnancy! I was really hoping to see a heart beat so still really nervous at this stage and waiting for something bad to happen!
Must think positive and keep cooking my little pumpkin!


----------



## Twag

LOTS and LOTS of STICKY :dust: I hope this is the one for you PMA PMA PMA PMA

Sticky little Pumpkin Stick :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hoping everything goes well for you nicki. When I had my first scan this time it was exactly the same, just a sac and when I went back the following week there was the little bean with a flicker. Lots and lots of :dust: :dust: for you and your bean :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear your scan went well :) 10 days will go by really quick :dance:


----------



## SakuraHira

Hiya ladies, how you all doing? 

Nicki - I hope everything goes well and I really hope your little pumpkin stays intact!! 


AF finally showed up for me this morning much heavier than normal but seems alright, my cycle seems to be going crazy since I started TTC, hope everything goes back to normal soon :( 

BABYDUST TO ALL THE WOMEN STILL TRYING AND HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS FOR ALL THOSE WHO RECEIVED THE BFP THIS MONTH!!


----------



## gilmore85

so sorry garfie :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

:dust:Hope everyone is ok, :dust:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Thought you might like to know (as the Baby Train's first First Class Passenger), I gave birth to my little boys last night! They were a bit early and are now in the neo natal unit but they're fine really :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats Mrs. Gibbo! 


Can I get back on the train? I'll be ttc again soon when I'm ready.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:hugs: Mouse


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Mrs Gibbo :dance:

Glad to hear Mouse :wohoo:


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats miss gibbo :) 

Had a family get together today and ill I heard from two of my cousins is :" when are you gonna have a baby?" " figured you would have popped one out by now" its like really?!!! Grr! Oh well :(


----------



## Twag

Congrats Mrs G :hugs:

Welcome back Mouse :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww congrats mrs gibbo, so pleased to hear the boys are doing well. My 2nd dd was born at just over 32 weeks and was at home just over 2 weeks later :)


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Mrs Gibbo... Glad they are healthy!!

My older sister's baby was born the day before Thanksgiving, so next year she will have her 1st bday on Thanksgiving and then every 7 years her birthday will fall on Thanksgiving. Such a miracle though since a year to the exact day she was born they lost a baby. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!


----------



## gilmore85

Congrats Mrs Gibbo


----------



## EternalWait

Congratulations mrs gibbo. That's amazing news. Hope they are out and home soon.


----------



## nicki01

Massive congrats mrs gibbo! Glad they are doing well. :thumbup:

afm - i had my scan on monday. So so happy to say i have a little pumpkin in there measuring perfectly and with a heart beat!! :happydance::happydance:
I was so so scared and cried when i seen my little flickering blob!

I have cancelled my appointment for thursday with the specalist which i didnt want to do as it makes me nervous that its still early days but this is the furthest i have got in my last 3 pregnancies!
On the down side my little girl is really poorly and has had a temperature for the last 2 days, also there is a violent rapist on the loose where i live!! He has raped a 20yr old lady and broken into several places around me in the last 4 days! Im terrified of being in the house with my little lady whilst OH is working!!! :nope:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Oh god Nicki! Keep your phone close at hand at all times. Wonderful news from the scan :happydance:


----------



## anniepie

Great news about the scan Nicki :thumbup: And stay safe- there are some really sick people out there :grr:


----------



## Twag

Fantastic News Nicki about the scan :happydance:

OMG that is scary bolt all doors and have your phone and a heavy or sharp object at hand 

:hugs:


----------



## nicki01

Thank you. I have all windows and doors locked and am just going to stay in for now, prayin they catch him tonight or tomorrow. I keep my lights on all day too so he knows someone is in as I think he has been going for empty houses and gettin money! It's soo scary! Hope everyone is well! X


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear your scan went well Hun xx Hope your LO feels better soon xx Stay safe xx


----------



## sugarpi24

Stay safe Nicki! :/ id be freaking out! Hope they catch him soon!!


----------



## nicki01

Its ok they have caught him, he got into a young womans car and they managed to get him. Took them 15 minutes to restrain him as he is a huge bloke! Turns out he is also wanted for rape and attempted murder on a women a few miles from us last week too! 

He only got out of prison last year after serving 12 years for rapes and sexual offences back in 2000
They need to lock him up for life! He is a big danger to the public! So happy he is in custody!


----------



## Twag

Thank goodness they have caught him! WHY would they let someone like that out??? mind boggles!


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news about your scan nicki, so pleased to hear that you've seen a hb after everything that's happened this year :)


----------



## sugarpi24

That's good Nicki! Glad they caught him! Hopefully they wont let him back out!


----------



## garfie

Sorry Ladies I have been taking some time off from the BNB thread after third mc at least now we have had blood test and genetic testing done - only got to wait until the 22 January for the results:haha:

Mrs Gibbo - A HUGE congrats on the safe arrival of your babies :happydance::happydance:

Nicki - Congrats on a lovely scan :flower:

To all the other ladies still trying :dust::dust::dust:

AFM - FF says I've Ovulated - so just waiting to see what happens in the next few days:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Blossom92

Hello Ladies, Im new here... Not sure if I'm in the right place though. &#55357;&#56860; 

Here goes... I have been TTC for Over 6 Months now.. 

Warning TMI...
I am currently 3 days late for my period, The last 2 days I've had a sickness bug so im not sure if that will affect anything! - For the past 3/4 days i have noticed alot of EWCM, I also had a small yellowish blob of discharge 2 days ago.. Yesterday i had a small brown bit of discharge. Ive had severe cramps as if A/F is on her way. I have been so tired and moody recently... Leg cramp, Twinges down below and horrible headaches. However i have constantly been POAS! All Negative.. :( 

Just wandering what you ladies think? Do you think I'm late on my period because of the sickness bug? :/ Thank you to all that replies! :) xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Sickness can throw you completely out of whack so I'm not certain I would bring pregnancy into it yet. I'm generally a "test when late" kinda girl so I'm not much help on that front either! Give yourself a few days to recover and see what happens. :thumbup:


----------



## Blossom92

Hello Mrs Gibbo, Im now currently 4 days late.. How many days late would you suggest i test?.... Ive had negatives so far.. So this probably means im not! Congratulations on your twin boys... Are they identical twins? :) x


----------



## Miss Redknob

So glad to hear they got him Nicki :)

Can you get a blood test to see Blossom?


----------



## Blossom92

Miss RedKnob - hello, Can i just request a blood test? Last time i went to the doctors because i hadnt had my period in 3 months they done a pregnancy test and it was negative.. Then told me to come back in a years time if my period still hadnt shown up :/ Im scared they will tell me the same thing! Mind you this was a practice doctor, blughhh Stress! :) xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

My hospital I go to I can walk in and get a pregnancy test done without a doctors request...also if your doctor isn't helping you I would go somewhere else...my old ob kept telling me the reason why I wasn't starting my period was due to my thyroid...turns out I have PCOS...they didn't do anymore testing...so I went else where and my new ob did testing that very day I saw him and started me on meds right away and told me what the plan was for us to do...so if you or anyone feels like they aren't getting anywhere with their doctor...go some where else if you can :) I don't regret it. :)


----------



## Blossom92

Thanks Sugar, I will look into changing doctors! :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Hope you find a good one :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

I agree with Sugarpie Blossom, you need a new doctor :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmom2

Miss Redknob, I want to send lots of Baby dust your way in the wake of your test.

Sure hope you ladies get some answers and some more BFP's for this coming holiday...

good luck ladies, and wanna say Congrats to all those that are on first class. its been a bumpy road for all of you but glad you made it on the train and moved your way up from coach to first class.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks hopeful :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

Super good luck Miss R! Really praying for you! xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Good luck Miss R:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Twag

Good luck Mrs R :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies just popping in to see how you are....I have not posted in a while but I do lurk a bit! Good luck to you all on getting your bfps!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope everyone is well!

:hugs: and :dust:

Christmas is right around the corner!:xmas7::xmas9::xmas10::xmas6::xmas5:


:haha: I had to do it.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Congrats Miss Redknob how exciting. Fingers crossed for sticky and happy and healthy 9 months to you!!! Another first class passenger, wow amazing.

It keeps on growing. Im happy for you all!!!


----------



## Eternity

Congratulations MissR!!! :hugs::headspin::happydance:


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Mrs R :happydance:


----------



## nicki01

Huge congrats mrs r!!! I'm super super happy for you!! Fantastic news! Here's to a fantastic 9 months!! Actually 8 months as you have already done a month!!! Eeeek! Your due a month after me! We are the 12th July! How exciting!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks everyone :hugs: DH and I are over the moon!!

Yay Nicki a month difference that's awesome :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations miss r, that's great news. H&h 9 months to you :)


----------



## mom2pne

It's been awhile since I've been here. I have been sick since the 1st of November and then it trickled to my kids. Then Trent got pnuemonia, Eli got an ear infection, then Ty, and finally Lennox, and since Thursday Lennox got the stomach flu and this morning Peyton got it. 

Also, because of me being sick my dh and I didn't :sex: before I O'd, so I knew that cycle was going to be a bust. What I didn't know was that :witch: would show up 3 days before I expected her. But that is Ok because I will be able to test on the 1st again, like I did 4 years ago and got a :bfp: at 11 dpo. This time however I should be 13 dpo. So 2 more days more to get the hcg higher.


----------



## SakuraHira

Congratulations Mrs Redknob wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## nicki01

Good luck mom2pne. Nice to see you back.


----------



## garfie

:dust::dust::dust: good luck mum2pne:flower:

Nicki - wow look at you go hun - 9 weeks does that say:happydance: are the docs monitoring you more closely or given you any tablets etc just wondering:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nicki01

I know Garfie I can't believe I have hit 10 weeks with no bleeding! Still not overly excited yet! Waiting on the 12 week scan now, then I think it will become more real!

I had a scan at 6 weeks and another at 7 weeks 3 days and because there was a heart beat they have discharged me from early pregnancy unit! I will be treated as normal now. I can still phone if I have any worries and will be say quietly on there system till my 12 week scan but no extra care or anything!

I'm perteified that it hasn't developed and the little heart has stopped but I think that's a worry with anyone who has had miscarriages etc! 

Hope you are well too! X


----------



## baby_maybe

I felt exactly the same nicki, same as you I had a scan at 6 and 7 weeks then got discharged from epau. I was terrified of getting to my twelve week to find something terrible had happened, but thankfully all was fine.


----------



## hopefulmom2

My new niece is in the hospital with RSV, can I get some prayers for her, 2 of my cousins also had babies in the hospital, just released today from being in there a week and one since Wednesday night, both had RSV. Its going around with the winter weather and people getting colds and such. They have an IV in my niece and shes hardly eating and when she does eat it comes right back up due to breathing issues.

nicki thats great to hear on it progressing, I believe this is your sticky forever bean and your lil angel is going to be a big sister.

79 more days to go Baby_Maybe, wow less than 3 months away. 

I cant wait to see all these photos of these babies, and hopefully with the new year brings more BFP's. Im excited for all of you!!! got to send out some baby dust!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks hun, sorry to hear about your niece hope she gets better soon xxx


----------



## nicki01

Thank you, i do hope so! Hope your niece is on the mend very soon! Xx


----------



## nicki01

Hope all you lovely ladies are well and have had a lovely Christmas!


----------



## baby_maybe

Happy Christmas nicki :xmas9: and :happydance: for 12 weeks :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Happy New Year!


----------



## garfie

Happy New Year Ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## nicki01

Happy new year girls! Really hope everyone is well. Very quiet over here! Guessing everyone is busy busy after Xmas and new year!
Baby dust to all! Hopin to see some bfp's in the new year!


----------



## baby_maybe

Happy new year :)

Not so much busy as just trying to get through the next few days until the girls go back to school! lol


----------



## nicki01

Lol I forgot the kids are not back just yet! Must be more than ready to ship them off for a few hours peace!!!

Only 8 weeks to go! Wow! Your preggo journey is nearly there!! I'm excited to read when you have that little squishy!!


----------



## agreeksmom

Back on the train found out today on my bday!!!


----------



## nicki01

Congratulations and happy birthday!!


----------



## garfie

Congrats :happydance: agreeksmom you must be on :cloud9: What a cracking Birthday pressie:winkwink:

Nicki - Wow look at you go girl 2nd tri :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats agreeksmom!


----------



## nicki01

I'm really pleased to announce that I had my scan on Thursday! Was so scared I did nothing but cry from 4am till the scan at 1:30pm!!
Seen my baby bopping around in there! 
It's actually happening and really still in there!! I was so convinced they were going to tell me its little heart had stopped beating! 
My due date has changed from 11th July to 14th but I'm so so happy!


----------



## garfie

:happydance: nicki that's great news Hun :flower:

So pleased for you and your family now try to relax and enjoy :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby_maybe

That's great news nicki :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats agreeksmom :dance: H&H 9 months :dust:

That's fantastic news Nicki :happydance:


----------



## sugarpi24

That's awesome news Nicki!!! :) so happy for you!!


----------



## nicki01

Thank you!! 

Wow miss R, your over 10 weeks already! Thats gone by so quickly!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know, it is going really quick now. Can't wait for my 12 week scan to get some really good pictures. My OBs pics are good but the ultrasound place has a better machine so theirs are much better. My OB wasn't going to send me for the 12 week scan, and I said yes for the pics :haha:

Has you MS gone yet Nicki?


----------



## nicki01

It's had pretty much gone! I'm sick from smells now!! Can't empty the kitchen bin etc or I have to run off and puke! If I think about what it could smell like I start gagging lol!! 
I still have days when I have to eat constantly as if my stomache starts to feel a little empty I start to feel sicky! 
But I'm feeling much better since I hit 12/13 weeks!

Am glad your getting your 12 week scan, its really great to see them wriggling about and get some cute pics!!


----------



## nicki01

Completely off topic but if anyone has any experience with slap cheek can you take a look at my thread in toddler section! Probably worrying over nothing but could do with some opinions!!


----------



## puppymom

I replied on your other thread, Nicki.


----------



## SakuraHira

Hiya ladies, how are you all? 
It's been awhile since I last posted as my older brother just had twins, my best friend just had a baby my 2 nieces aged 17 and 18 are pregnant as well as my older sister. Babies and bumps all around me for the next couple of months. Still waiting for my BFP :( when will it come? 

BABYDUST TO ALL YOU WONDERFUL WOMEN AND WISHING A HAPPY AND HEALTHY TO ALL THOSE EXPECTING :FLOWER:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:dust:


----------



## Eternity

It's all very quiet over here!

We only really have March left to make it onto the 2013 baby train.

:dust: to everyone that hasn't made it yet (myself included)


----------



## onebumpplease

Good luck ladies! There is still room in first class.

I haven't posted since getting my bfp as I've struggled to believe this could happen for me. Hoping my Aug baby is doing well and there are lots of bfps coming up...


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hoping to hop on the first class car very soon!


----------



## sugarpi24

Have a feeling ill be riding the 2014 baby train :/ maybe... :( gah! Ttc sucks! We have to wait til next cycle to be put back on fertility drugs due to me having a cyst on one of my ovaries :/ dang it! Oh well we are trying naturally this cycle and not really worrying when to bd and such...so we will see. Hows everyone else?


----------



## garfie

:cry: I fell off the train twice - I never made it all the way:cry:

No 2013 baby for me:cry:

Anyone left still with a chance of hopping on board:blush:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## gilmore85

Nope not us waiting for IVF now :(


----------



## garfie

Sorry Gilmore :hugs: any news on when you can begin - in the UK they have upped it to 42 years old - don't think it would be in time for me:cry:

Off to see the recurrent m/c specialist in Sheffield next week - do you reckon he will have something magical in his bag?:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulmom2

Good Luck ladies!!! I been stalking this board, hoping to see all of you with healthy and happy BFP's. Lots of babydust you get answers and keeping my hopes that you will all get your bfp's real soon.


----------



## Eternity

Nope, will definitely have to ride the 2014 baby train!

We've had to take the last couple of cycles off as I was feeling so ill (been diagnosed with IBS)

But hopefully will be up for it again soon, and will continue NTNP at least for the foreseeable future.

Has anyone started a new train thread yet?


----------



## garfie

Eternity - Are you on medication for your IBS - I was on Mebeverine (that helped me):happydance: Also look closely at your diet - no spices, no fatty, no fizzy (yeah what ever I prefer to live):haha: so I often drink a peppermint tea I find that helps calm the spasms down.

It will settle over time - also eating little and often helps:flower: 

BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## gilmore85

garfie said:


> Sorry Gilmore :hugs: any news on when you can begin - in the UK they have upped it to 42 years old - don't think it would be in time for me:cry:
> 
> Off to see the recurrent m/c specialist in Sheffield next week - do you reckon he will have something magical in his bag?:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Not sure when it will be not even sure if they have received the referral letter it was just over a month ago now. I'm kinda torn, I would love it to start straight away but also want to wait until after we're married, mainly because i dont want to be on all the drugs and distracted on our wedding day


----------



## Eternity

Thanks Garfie :hugs: been thinking about picking up some peppermint tea to help more with the nausea, but not sure as I tried it before and only ever took a couple of sips before throwing it away - not a fan of flavoured tea - but the smell of it helps at least lol.

I have some buscopan to take when it's too painful. 

Have tried tracking what I eat, but it was almost constant so couldn't pinpoint it to anything specific. And my diet hasn't changed in forever!
So I'm guessing its stress related (though I've no idea what stressed me out!) and it's getting more bearable and less frequent now, so thinking that not knowing what was making me ill was making me anxious which made it worse which made me more anxious etc etc lol!

How are you anyway?
Are you still actively ttc or had a break?


----------



## garfie

Eternity - The trick with peppermint tea is to let it cool slightly and then drink it - it's not to bad:winkwink: buscopan made me feel worse and you are right about being anxious with the not knowing - now I know I just say oh here we go again:haha:

I am still TTC (have lost 3) so was referred to a local hospital he said my age etc etc but still referred me to Sheffield recurrent m.c - and my appointment is next week :wacko:

Gilmore - personally I would just keep going and see what happens - when is the big day?:flower:

Are all the other ladies that were on this train - all pg now?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Eternity

Sorry to hear that Garfie, hope the appointment holds some answers, or at the very advice, for you!!
Just saw your age in your sig - not that old seeing the ages women are having babies nowadays, most celeb women are in their 30s-40s!! Plus I see you have yourself a toyboy *nudge nudge wink wink*

Any suggestions on something to help with the bloating? Pretty much after every meal!
Oh and the wind!! I never used to burp....ever; now I'm burping all the time, not just after food or drinks!

Will give the peppermint tea a go thanks:thumbup:

Really hope you get your forever baby soon!!!:hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I know this thread has been bit inactive, but I just wanted to say I managed to jump to 1st class at the last minute. :bfp: Baby #2 due mid to late December.:happydance:

To ladies that are still trying, I feel for you. You wll get your baby too.


----------



## gilmore85

Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## garfie

Mouse - :happydance::happydance: that's great news - well done for making it:hugs:

Hope you have a H&H 9 months - keep us updated:flower:

Some of us are still here - cheering from the sidelines:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulmom2

im still stalking. seen Mackmomma got her BFP back in Jan. Congrats to all of those that got BFP's, im sure Garfie as soon as your back to actively trying you will succeed also. I don't miss ttc, I don't have a permanent partner, and my daughter just joined cheer leading, AND we just found out my little sisters husband has been sexually abusing our other sisters 4 year old. he admitted to it and is now awaiting court and sentencing. just everything is going wrong at the same time. 
I am still looking for work and trying to take care of myself and my daughter.


----------



## nicki01

Hello ladies! I'm pleased to see those who made it on the train, and those who didn't, your time will come and you WILL get your forever babies!
It such a horrid world that we can't all have it when we want it! We have to be tried and tested and dragged through the mill.

Onwards and upwards girls! Here's to those trying for 2014 babies, I really truly hope it happens super quickly! 
I've missed this train! It went quiet for so long and is the only place I have ever really stuck with and posted! Be sad to see it go! :-(


----------



## garfie

Hi Nicki

Wow look at you go - still enjoying it in first class?:winkwink:

Well I was hoping to hop on at the last minute but as usual I missed the sodding train.:cry:

I got what I thought was an iffy positive on Wednesday and a no squinter required on Friday:happydance: and by late Saturday I was cramping and spotting:cry:

Tested this morning blaring negative so phoned up m/c centre who said they couldn't see me until June cycle as my hormones will be all over the place - they aren't kidding I can't stop :cry:

Anyway I wish all the ladies in first class who made it on the train a happy and healthy pregnancy:flower:

For those of us still trying all those best for a 2014 baby - at this rate I might even be a 2015 baby:haha:

Good luck ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Twag

Congratulations to all those that managed to catch the train unfortunately for me I will be on the 2014 train :shrug: ah well

GL everyone :dust:


----------



## nicki01

Hi Garfie, glad to see your still hanging in there....just! So crappy to think you are off on a journey again to have it stopped a short while after, such a kick in the teeth. :cry:

Really hoping you get your 2014 baby, i so so sure it will happen in the near future! Wish there was a little window so we could see whats happening inside! :haha:

Hopefully you will get some answers soon if you have the ball rolling with the recurrent losses. I had my appointment booked and got my positive a few weeks before, was the scariest time cancelling it as i waited so long to get the actual appointment and was dreading it all going wrong and having to wait again! 
Thankfully that didnt happen! 

I still dont feel like im having a baby in just over 3 months! :dohh: Im getting things ready but the reality just hasnt hit, im so so convinced that something will still go horribly wrong. I think it normal after loses to be cautious the whole time, its sad really as i enjoyed my daughters pregnancy but havent enjoyed any of this one! Ive still got my barriers up and am just waiting. I relax for a week after each appointment but thats the only relief i get as the paranoia kicks in again! :wacko::wacko: 

Who was the first person due on the train, i cant remember but havent seen anyones name pop up i recognise in birth stories or anywhere? We must have a few of the babies by now??


----------



## garfie

Thanks hun:hugs:

I think it was Gilmore - she had twins if I remember correctly (it was so so so long ago now):winkwink:

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy - I've accepted your friend request I'm sure it will become a reality very soon - hope you spoil this little one rotten as you have had such a tough journey to get where you are now BIG :hugs:

So pleased to see that it does work out in the end for some, it's just I have a feeling soon hubby will say enough is enough:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EternalWait

Hiya, just popping in to let you know I had my little girl on 30th march :) she is just over two weeks old and absolutely georgous. :) 

Fingers crossed and lots of babydust for all those still trying...


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats eternal :happydance:

My little Ruben was born on the 28th feb and is now 6 weeks!

I had a look at the first page earlier and out of who was on there I know that mrs gibbo had her twins, two boys (early I think end of nov rings a bell), jellybean had her little girl, leinzlove had her little girl, mrs swaff had a boy, I had Ruben and I think that's it. I'll have another look and see if there's anyone else I recognise :)

Eta - wookie had her little girl and laubull is still cooking, about 5 weeks to go I think :)


----------



## hopefulmom2

I have seen some of the ladies on other posts. 
not too much longer for some of you, keep hanging in there should fly by in the last stretch. I am keeping my fingers crossed for those that are hoping for a 2014 baby, sending out lots of baby dust to all of you lovely ladies.

Afm I am enjoying spending time with all the babies in my family, have my 4 month old niece, my cousins 5 month old, another cousin has a 8 month old, and my cousin's daughter has an 11 month old plus another coming in May, so yes she celebrates her daughters 1st bday and 3 days later her second daughter is due. A friend of mine has a 2 year old plus her second daughter will turn 1 in July and is due with her 3rd child at the end of July. Lots and lots of baby joy around Me. Love being an Aunt and spoiling them. My daughter says yesterday that she wants a baby brother or sister, she is jealous of all the babies.

good luck ladies and I will still be stalking all of you.


----------



## gilmore85

garfie said:


> Thanks hun:hugs:
> 
> I think it was Gilmore - she had twins if I remember correctly (it was so so so long ago now):winkwink:
> 
> X

nope not me x


----------



## garfie

Sorry Gilmore - I meant Gibbo - my head is all over the place at the minute:cry:

How are you getting on anyway?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Eternal and Baby - congrats ladies.

Hope you're having lots of mummy cuddles - they're the best:winkwink:

Congrats again

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulmom2

Happy Mother's Day to all the Mommies, mommy to bes and those ttc!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi ladies!

I'm due January 10, but if the baby comes early, he/she might be a 2013 baby!

Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Hey, I'm not a regular in here, but has anyone heard anything from or about MackMomma8? She just kind of disappeared, and I've always wondered what happened, and how she is doing...

If someone knows, feel free to PM me, or whatever. I just think about her now and again, and I wish I knew if she was okay...


----------



## hopefulmom2

I think she has a Journal on here, read shes pregnant , I havent got a chance to read it here recently. I hope all is well with her though.


----------



## hopefulmom2

Your little girl is Soooo adorable Wookie!!!!


----------

